# First IVF in Nov -- looking for buddies!



## Hatethewait85

Anyone want to join me on this roller coaster ride of IVF? I'm so nervous and excited all at once! And how I feel changes each day! It would be great to find some chicas going through this at he same time! :flower:

A little about me... My hubby and I started ttc in August of 2011. We started seeing my ob/gyn in February of 2013 when things weren't happening naturally. We tried 4 cycles of clomid (ovulated each time based on opks) before having hsg (no blockages or abnormalities found). We were referred to a fertility specialist in July of 2013 and underwent 3 cycles of letrozole with IUI with no luck. I was really distraught when our last attempt didn't work - I had 5 eggs, a triple layer lining, good timing (felt ovulation < 10 hrs after IUI), and a good enough sperm sample. We met with our fs this week and are planning to go ahead with IVF next cycle (early Nov). The thought is that maybe the sperm are not able to penetrate the egg and fertilize it, so we will be doing ICSI. I've never seen two lines on a pregnancy test so no chemicals, no miscarriages, no known pregnancies of any kind so that makes sense to me. I'm researching the heck out of things - my fs plans to use the antagonist protocol with a Lupron trigger because she is worried I would respond too well to the long lupron protocol and is concerned about my risk of ohss!!

Peace, love, and lots of baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I just met with the fs yesterday. they told us to do ivf with icsi a long time ago but we didn't think it was something we could do. we now have saved up a little money and are 95% sure II'm staying bcp beginning of November so we could have embryo transfer right before Christmas... that's if we get financing and if my body cooperates. I'm praying af shows up at the end of October, beginning of November. I have never ever seen a bfp either. we've been ttc almost 3 years.. started in January 2011. I've done Clomid, femara with iui, lots of natural stuff and also acupuncture. I have pcos, endometriosis and hubby has low morphology. sorry you're in the same boat but I'm glad someone is going through this at the same time... is nov when you start bcp?


----------



## Hatethewait85

I'm sorry you're in the same boat, too! This journey is not something I'd wish on anyone, but it is helpful to have a friend that's going through the same thing. I do hope your body cooperates and you get the financing you need to finally see two lines!! Will you see your fs again to finalize things before Nov?

I'm actually not taking any bcp. My fs doesn't think I need it. I've also read that in people with a BMI <21 or 22 the bc can actually over-suppress your ovaries (my BMI is about 20.5). Other than that, I'm not exactly sure on the specifics of my protocol. I have a final consult on 10/29 to review the details. I'm expecting AF to show up around 11/5 give or take a day or two. Currently just waiting for her to go away so we can give the natural route one last try!:thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

bump


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I actually replied right away on my phone and it didn't post. I'll respond again in a few hours at work. Sorry


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi 

Mind if I join? My sig pretty much sums up my ttc journey. 
We're starting our ivf this month! - Arggghhh! 

I start injecting on Sunday! I've had all my drugs delivered. I keep looking at the needle & its making me more & more nervous.

I'm so worried it won't work & being on the nhs I have to wait at least 6 mobths for our next try. I am so dobe with waiting. I feel like that is all I have done this year! :'(

Well hopefully I wont have to worry about that!

It will be nice to have people to talk to through it!

xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hatethewait: I am just waiting here too. Soo sucky just doing nothing. I'm praying that my cycle comes early or on time just to get this started. That's so weird how some docs make you go on bcp and others don't! Sounds like our cycles would have been super close otherwise! 

StickyBeans: Hopefully it works for us all on the first go round! it scares me to hear how many don't have success with their first time because that's all we have money to do. Count your blessings that you have NHS to help you.

The only reason I don't know if we will 100% move forward is because I'm waiting on the financial aspect of things. I've been waiting over a week to hear from a shared risk program! I know we can get financed through my bank and that we're on track to do some tests but just waiting on the other damn people that I was supposed to hear from Friday!! :grrr: so annoying.


----------



## highhopes2013

Hello ladies! I'm having ivf/icsi in nov too-round 3 for me. Feel like a veteran now! I had round one in January and got pregnant but lost the baby at 11 weeks. Round two was in August and got bfn. Hoping it will be third time lucky x


----------



## Hatethewait85

gdane- I've been researching IVF a lot and it is crazy how many ways there are to do it and I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly why some work and others don't for certain people. I guess that's why we pay them the big bucks, huh? It's too bad we weren't both taking or not taking the bcp because you are right, we would've had similar cycles otherwise! Oh well. We can still support each other along the way! :flower: Hopefully you hear back on the financing soon. Do you think it's worth a call to them to see what the hold up is?

sticky beans- Hi! :hi: It sounds like from your sig you've had a long journey to get here. What type of protocol are you following for your IVF? Try not to think about the injections. I, too, had a hard time giving myself my first one last cycle (used follistim with IUI) but once I got over the scariness with the first injection it got easier each day. Before you know it you'll be an old pro! Or, what about your hubby? Sometimes it's easier to have someone else give you the injections. I'm terrified that it won't work on the first try. We are self-funded and only plan to do this once so part of me wanted to delay going down this road. But, like you said, I'm tired of waiting and just want to hold my lil babe already! Hopefully we will all be seeing our BFP soon enough :thumbup:

highhopes- Hi! :hi: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I think the hardest part for me is seeing all of these people get their BFP followed by m/c. It truly reminds me how much of a miracle each lil one is and how amazing the whole process really is. Thanks for joining us!! It'll be good to have a seasoned veteran in "the club." What protocol have you been using? Have you changed it each time? I hope you are third time lucky, too!

AFM- I had some bloodwork done this weekend (checking for HIV, etc) and have an acupuncture consult appointment on Thursday. Anyone here doing acupuncture? I'm still on the fence- it's sooo expensive!! But I really want this to work so I feel like I'm willing to try it. My fs thought it could help - so it can't hurt to at least hear what they have to say, right? I'm also working hard to gain a few more pounds before I start IVF. I swear when I wasn't trying to gain weight it plopped right on, and, now... my body just isn't cooperating! :dohh:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I called them a bunch of times. finally got a response. that refund thing is a joke... they take advantage of our emotions. :( we'll only be doing it once too so they better get my shit figured out. I've done five months of acupuncture. what would you like to know?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Glad you finally got a response about the finances - are you all set up now for IVF?

Have you noticed any changes since starting acupuncture? How often do you go? Does it hurt? Do they have you taking any herbs or other supplements, too? Do you recommend it? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I am kinda set up I guess lol I'm terrified. 

I felt overall better about everything after going to acupuncture but nothing huge that I noticed different. all acupuncturist are different... with ivf.I think you go more but I went twice before ovulation, once after. they asked if I wanted to do herbs and I said no cuz I was already taking like fertilaid and what not. some did hurt if they got in the wrong spot but it just stung. you tell your acupuncturist and they'll move it and it goes away instantly. I guess I would recommend it... I am undecided if I'll go during IVF just cuz it's another expense.... so who knows


----------



## amandasue3612

Hey All! So ai am not sure but we have our first appt with the FS so hopefully we can get started right away as AF is with me now...yuck but hopefully November at some point...dont really know waht to expect at this first appointment so I am a little nervous. Good luck to you all :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

hey Amanda sue, what's your story?


----------



## amandasue3612

GDane...well have been ttc since we got married and have had nothing happen. Went to OB/GYN in sept and had all the normal test done such as 3 day blood test, u/s, the HSG test and two SA on the hubbs. My test came back fine and looks good but hubbys both test came back with a low sperm count. The dr said it would be very difficult for us to concieve natuarlly and that IVF would be our best option. So now I am on my way to Brigham and Womens Hospital in Boston for my first appt/consultation to see what the plan is. The insurance will cover up to 6 cycles of IVF so we are good on that part now just hoping to start this process soon.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You're SSOOO lucky you have insurance coverage! Best of luck!


----------



## amandasue3612

Well I live in MA and here in MA it is a law that insurance companies provide insurance coverage for infertility. There are 15 states that have something like that in place. Where are you from ?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

south Dakota :( I keep trying to get my husband to move but he won't..


----------



## Jem123

Hey, 
mind if i join? My egg collection is booked for 11th November. On day 3 of suprecur injections. Finding them ok but day 2 hurt. I'm getting really anxious and stressed. Think i need to talk to ladies at the same stage as me.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi amandasue! Sorry you have to join the club! Let us know how your first appointment goes. That is definitely awesome that you have such great fertility benefits! Unfortunately, I do have no coverage so it's all out of pocket. I'm afraid I'll be one and done so I hope this works!! Or I guess I may be moving :winkwink:

Hi Jem! How many more days of suprecur do you have to go? How'd they figure out your ec date already? that's awesome. It'll be here before ya know it! When do you go in next for monitoring? I can't wait until I start doing something productive!


----------



## bubbaloo2011

Hi ladies, 
Mind if I join as well? I start IVF with ICSI and assisted hatching (as I am older ttc) on November 14. I have already picked up my meds just waiting on af to show up for November did not want to start in October because my job is so busy this month and did not want to be stressed out during this process!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck to all you ladies! Both my previous icsi cycles I was on the antagonist protocol on very low doses of drugs. I had gonal f and then ovitrelle as the trigger. First cycle when I got the bfp I had progesterone shots and estrogen tablets afterwards. Second cycle when I got the bfn I had progesterone suppositories afterwards. Third cycle is at the end of nov. going back to progesterone shots and estrogen. The shots hurt like hell but worth it if I get a bfp again!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

welcome to the new ladies :) hope we all come out of this with bfps! I ovulated so I am on track to start bcp in less than two weeks and that makes embryo transfer mid December :)


----------



## Clovercandy

highhopes2013 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm having ivf/icsi in nov too-round 3 for me. Feel like a veteran now! I had round one in January and got pregnant but lost the baby at 11 weeks. Round two was in August and got bfn. Hoping it will be third time lucky x

Would you say your unexplained infertility?


----------



## highhopes2013

No it isn't unexplained. I have PCO and DH has motility issues. FS said it will be hard for us to conceive naturally.


----------



## Clovercandy

highhopes2013 said:


> No it isn't unexplained. I have PCO and DH has motility issues. FS said it will be hard for us to conceive naturally.

The best of luck to you! :dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

bubbaloo- Hi! I've been intrigued by assisted hatching - why did they say older women may need that? I know I'm "young" but I just have this feeling there's something wrong with my eggs being too "tough" or something... When do you expect AF to arrive? Mine should be here around 11/6...

highhopes- Why did they use the antagonist protocol on you? That's what I'm using as my fs is worried I'll get OHSS. I'll also be on progesterone injections for 11 weeks!! Estrogen, too. It's good to hear that worked for you!

Gdane- Yay for ovulating on time!! 

AFM- I just started acupuncture today for the first time. It's certainly an interesting experience and I'm trying to stay open minded. I currently have magnets taped to my legs right now! I'm also starting to get anxious for my fs appointment next week to get the details of the game plan. This month is going surprisingly fast! 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## highhopes2013

They are using the antagonist protocol because I am at high risk of ohss. First round I was fine, second round I had a lot of bloating after EC - skin on my tummy was really stretched! Took about 3 weeks to calm down. I'm on higher drug doses for the third round so the risk of ohss is higher...feeling nervous about that!


----------



## amandasue3612

Hi Everyone. So I went to my first appt yesterday at Brighams and I must say that they are so thorough that I feel very good with the choice I made. I have a follow up appt but the FS said that IVF would be our way to go and that low count is her favorite problem to have because it IVf is very successful with that so it gave me hope. Hubby has to see a urologist before we go back and I have has an office hysto gram something lol. I basically got to see the inside of my uterus and tubes and cervix which was neat and those all looked good. Now day 3 blood test and meeting with a new pysc because I am on anxiety medicine and she deals specifically with pregnant women and that medicine so I feel like I am in good hands.


----------



## Hatethewait85

highhopes2013 said:


> They are using the antagonist protocol because I am at high risk of ohss. First round I was fine, second round I had a lot of bloating after EC - skin on my tummy was really stretched! Took about 3 weeks to calm down. I'm on higher drug doses for the third round so the risk of ohss is higher...feeling nervous about that!

Oh I'm glad to find someone else who is on the antagonist protocol for that reason! Are they using a lupron trigger, too? What doses were you on with each cycle and how many eggs did you have? Sorry for all the questions, I hope you don't mind me asking! Did they explain why they were increasing your dose this time even though you had all that bloating with your second round? Fx it works for you and you get your sticky lil bean soon!


----------



## Hatethewait85

amandasue3612 said:


> Hi Everyone. So I went to my first appt yesterday at Brighams and I must say that they are so thorough that I feel very good with the choice I made. I have a follow up appt but the FS said that IVF would be our way to go and that low count is her favorite problem to have because it IVf is very successful with that so it gave me hope. Hubby has to see a urologist before we go back and I have has an office hysto gram something lol. I basically got to see the inside of my uterus and tubes and cervix which was neat and those all looked good. Now day 3 blood test and meeting with a new pysc because I am on anxiety medicine and she deals specifically with pregnant women and that medicine so I feel like I am in good hands.

It sounds like you have a great game plan in place! I hope IVF is your answer!


----------



## mandy19

Hi Ladies i will also be going through my first IVF in November and would like to share my journey with you , although my cylcle started back in July when i had egg collection, all my embryos were frozen straight away due to OHSS :-( ive since had to wait 3 months to let my body recover. Its been a very long 3 months, i attended hospital today for my down regging injection all going well my FET should be the last week in November :happydance:

Hope to share my experiences with ladies going through this exciting but daunting process.


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi Mandy! I'm at high risk of ohss for round 3 and have been told that my embryos might have to be frozen too. How bad was your ohss? How did you know you had it? X


----------



## goldfishy

Hello there

I'm so glad I found this thread! Feel like I have no one to talk to as we are not telling anyone except both mums that we are having ivf. 

I am currently down regging and due for next appt on 28th when they will scan and decide to start stimming. Been trying to work out when EC would be as hubby going away on business for a week from 15th Nov to 26th! Stupid timing and he can't get out of it. I think if stimming goes according to plan, the hopefully EC will be around 9th Nov. 

Sorry I'm waffling! This is our first ivf. I'm 33 and hubby 37. I have endometriosis, although didn't find this out until we started ivf process and also fsh 9. Hubby has borderline sperm. I will be staying on gonal 300 and this seems quite high to me...

Look forward to comparing notes with you gals!


----------



## Chris_25

Hello I will also be starting my first IVF in November. Last month I started to stim and get ready for IVF and my body rejected the ganirelex and I started to ovulate. The cycle got canceled and converted over to an IUI which of course failed. I then developed moderate OHSS 2 days after trigger. I am now ready to start this all over again and hoping for the best. I started BC pills last week twice a day for 10 days and will stop them this Sunday. I started Lupron 3 days ago and will continue to use Lupron I guess up until ER. I am terrified of doing all of this and my outcome, but we have to stay positive and pray.

I wish you ladies all the best as well.


----------



## bubbaloo2011

Hatethewait85 said:


> bubbaloo- Hi! I've been intrigued by assisted hatching - why did they say older women may need that? I know I'm "young" but I just have this feeling there's something wrong with my eggs being too "tough" or something... When do you expect AF to arrive? Mine should be here around 11/6...
> 
> highhopes- Why did they use the antagonist protocol on you? That's what I'm using as my fs is worried I'll get OHSS. I'll also be on progesterone injections for 11 weeks!! Estrogen, too. It's good to hear that worked for you!
> 
> Gdane- Yay for ovulating on time!!
> 
> AFM- I just started acupuncture today for the first time. It's certainly an interesting experience and I'm trying to stay open minded. I currently have magnets taped to my legs right now! I'm also starting to get anxious for my fs appointment next week to get the details of the game plan. This month is going surprisingly fast!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!

Hi Hatethewait85! - Sorry for the late response, started two classes this past week (don't know what I was thinking in the middle of starting an IVF cycle! LOL) Anyway, to answer your question, I actually asked for Assisted Hatching, they were just going to do IVF/ICSI because they said they only do it after 3 failed IVF's but after doing so much research and hubby and I can only afford 1 shot at this IVF, I wanted to do everything to help those embryos to stick! I know they say as you get older the outer shell of your egg is thicker and I just turned 41 last month so I'm pretty sure mine are pretty thick! I start my AF on November 13th so I'm trying to keep myself busy while there is nothing to do but wait :haha: Then I will start BCP for 7 days, go for ultrasound and then start my injectables...


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hey Ladies :hi:

Hopefully it's okay for me to join this thread.
I had my first IVF cycle back in May of this year. It worked and we became pregnant with twins, but we lost them at 15 weeks. :cry:

We were lucky enough to have some frozen embryos left after that cycle, and I've been tentatively given the OK to try again with an FET.
I have an appt for a hystersonograph and test transfer tomorrow and as long as everything looks good, we are hoping to have the FET at the end of November. 

Just want to say good luck to everyone and I hope we are all given our little miracles!


----------



## Hatethewait85

mandy- :hi: so sorry to hear about OHSS. I'm glad you are starting to feel better and that you've gotten the go ahead to do a FET next month! How many embryos do you think you'll transfer? Keep us updated!

goldfishy- :hi: How long have you been down regging? That's rotten timing on your hubby's trip but hopefully things will go just as you plan and you'll have EC before he leaves! Let us know how your appointment goes next week!

Chris- :hi: Best of luck with this cycle! It sounds like they changed you from the antagonist protocol to lupron protocol, yes? I hope this one works out beautifully for you! When's your next appointment?

bubbaloo- You are definitely a brave woman to take on two classes while doing IVF!! What kind of classes are you taking? It sounds like you had a good plan to ask for assisted hatching since this is your one and only shot. I'm only doing IVF once, too but I'm not sure that I'll need it since I am "young." Do you know if that's something they can decide to do once they see your eggs and can tell if the outer shell is thick? Ah, Nov 13 will be here before you know it- especially since you have those 2 classes to keep you busy! 

Babylove- :hi: I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I'm glad you had some embryos to freeze and have been given the go ahead to do FET next month! How many embryos do you plan to transfer? Keep us updated. 

AFM- T-5 days until my appointment with the fs to finalize the game plan and to get meds ordered. Ahh! I can't believe it's almost here. Is anyone else here using a lupron trigger??


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> mandy- :hi: so sorry to hear about OHSS. I'm glad you are starting to feel better and that you've gotten the go ahead to do a FET next month! How many embryos do you think you'll transfer? Keep us updated!
> 
> goldfishy- :hi: How long have you been down regging? That's rotten timing on your hubby's trip but hopefully things will go just as you plan and you'll have EC before he leaves! Let us know how your appointment goes next week!
> 
> Chris- :hi: Best of luck with this cycle! It sounds like they changed you from the antagonist protocol to lupron protocol, yes? I hope this one works out beautifully for you! When's your next appointment?
> 
> bubbaloo- You are definitely a brave woman to take on two classes while doing IVF!! What kind of classes are you taking? It sounds like you had a good plan to ask for assisted hatching since this is your one and only shot. I'm only doing IVF once, too but I'm not sure that I'll need it since I am "young." Do you know if that's something they can decide to do once they see your eggs and can tell if the outer shell is thick? Ah, Nov 13 will be here before you know it- especially since you have those 2 classes to keep you busy!
> 
> Babylove- :hi: I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I'm glad you had some embryos to freeze and have been given the go ahead to do FET next month! How many embryos do you plan to transfer? Keep us updated.
> 
> AFM- T-5 days until my appointment with the fs to finalize the game plan and to get meds ordered. Ahh! I can't believe it's almost here. Is anyone else here using a lupron trigger??



Thank you! Yes, that is correct. I am praying it all goes smoothly this time around. I am excited for you to begin! I am not sure if I will be using lupron for trigger or not, but the clinic did tell me I might be. I think they use lupron for trigger to prevent ohss? If that is the case they prob will do that with me being I had OHSS.


----------



## mandy19

highhopes2013 said:


> Hi Mandy! I'm at high risk of ohss for round 3 and have been told that my embryos might have to be frozen too. How bad was your ohss? How did you know you had it? X

Hi Highhopes, i didnt know i had it until egg collection, i just felt really bloated & tender, cant remember having any other symptoms, fingers crossed you dont develop ohss :flower:


----------



## mandy19

Hatethewait85 said:


> mandy- :hi: so sorry to hear about OHSS. I'm glad you are starting to feel better and that you've gotten the go ahead to do a FET next month! How many embryos do you think you'll transfer? Keep us updated!
> 
> goldfishy- :hi: How long have you been down regging? That's rotten timing on your hubby's trip but hopefully things will go just as you plan and you'll have EC before he leaves! Let us know how your appointment goes next week!
> 
> Chris- :hi: Best of luck with this cycle! It sounds like they changed you from the antagonist protocol to lupron protocol, yes? I hope this one works out beautifully for you! When's your next appointment?
> 
> bubbaloo- You are definitely a brave woman to take on two classes while doing IVF!! What kind of classes are you taking? It sounds like you had a good plan to ask for assisted hatching since this is your one and only shot. I'm only doing IVF once, too but I'm not sure that I'll need it since I am "young." Do you know if that's something they can decide to do once they see your eggs and can tell if the outer shell is thick? Ah, Nov 13 will be here before you know it- especially since you have those 2 classes to keep you busy!
> 
> Babylove- :hi: I am so, so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I'm glad you had some embryos to freeze and have been given the go ahead to do FET next month! How many embryos do you plan to transfer? Keep us updated.
> 
> AFM- T-5 days until my appointment with the fs to finalize the game plan and to get meds ordered. Ahh! I can't believe it's almost here. Is anyone else here using a lupron trigger??

Hi hatethewait, i will probably only be transferring one, the protocol at my hospital is one embryo if you are under 35 and also because it is my first cycle, that may change though depending on the quality of the embryos when they are thawed, i just hope they all survive the thawing process. Hope its a quick 5 days for u :winkwink:


----------



## mandy19

goldfishy said:


> Hello there
> 
> I'm so glad I found this thread! Feel like I have no one to talk to as we are not telling anyone except both mums that we are having ivf.
> 
> I am currently down regging and due for next appt on 28th when they will scan and decide to start stimming. Been trying to work out when EC would be as hubby going away on business for a week from 15th Nov to 26th! Stupid timing and he can't get out of it. I think if stimming goes according to plan, the hopefully EC will be around 9th Nov.
> 
> Sorry I'm waffling! This is our first ivf. I'm 33 and hubby 37. I have endometriosis, although didn't find this out until we started ivf process and also fsh 9. Hubby has borderline sperm. I will be staying on gonal 300 and this seems quite high to me...
> 
> Look forward to comparing notes with you gals!

Hi goldfishy, i started on 300 of gonal f & then my dose was incresed to 375, i was also on 75mg of luveris, good luck on getting started :flower:


----------



## goldfishy

I have been down regging for 15 days now and so far no symptoms. Looking forward to stimming! I've even been doing some research on what I should do. So been drinking regular protein drinks, already eating 5 Brazil nuts a day, going to snack on more pumpkin and sunflower seeds, drink a pint of milk a day and 2 litre of water a day! Phew! Any more tips? 

My antral follicle count was low so I want to up the protein take for better quality eggs. Not even sure it'll work but worth a go. 

Will deffo let you know how it goes.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> I have been down regging for 15 days now and so far no symptoms. Looking forward to stimming! I've even been doing some research on what I should do. So been drinking regular protein drinks, already eating 5 Brazil nuts a day, going to snack on more pumpkin and sunflower seeds, drink a pint of milk a day and 2 litre of water a day! Phew! Any more tips?
> 
> My antral follicle count was low so I want to up the protein take for better quality eggs. Not even sure it'll work but worth a go.
> 
> Will deffo let you know how it goes.
> 
> Good luck ladies x


Brazil nuts are good to eat? Gotta go get me some. :)


----------



## tnguyen916

Hey ladies, hope i can join you all. This is our first IVF attempt. It seems like just yesterday we went in for a consult and today I started my first lupron injection and will inject it until egg retrieval which is tentatively scheduled for 11/13/2013. I think i will start gonalf (225 units) on 11/2/2013.

In prep for the "anticipated" injections (i have a fear of needles LOL) i watched ALOT of youtube videos...hahaha but this morning shot was not bad at all / maybe its b/c of the med and or needle used. i don't know. 

Excited, nevervous & anxious ~ Happy to be going through this w/ you ladies.


----------



## cheekymoomin

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.

I start my treatment on the 4th Nov, which will be day 22 of my cycle. Ive no idea what protocol that is. I start the same day we meet with the consultant. I cant wait to get started!! 
Hubby and I have been TTC since June 2011. We have 'unexplained infertility' and have had no treatment until now. We decided to give IUI a miss as we were told the success rates are low. We didn't want any more delays and waiting!
I have adenomyosis, but our previous consultant who referred us doesn't seem to think it matters.
EC is scheduled for the 9th Dec - so if all goes to plan, it could be either a very good xmas or a very badddd xmas. 

Trying hard to be positive!

Am scared how the down regulation is going to affect me. I can have bad PMS as it is, so a glimpse of the menopause isn't exciting me or my husband!! 

good luck to you all - lots of :dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

mandy19 said:


> Hi hatethewait, i will probably only be transferring one, the protocol at my hospital is one embryo if you are under 35 and also because it is my first cycle, that may change though depending on the quality of the embryos when they are thawed, i just hope they all survive the thawing process. Hope its a quick 5 days for u :winkwink:

Fx the thawing process goes smoothly for you! I definitely think it's reasonable to only transfer one, although I think my clinic almost always transfers two- which I'd be ok if I end up with twins (two for the price of one, and I'm not sure I'll be able to go through IVF again if one didn't work). Ahhh I can't believe November is almost here! :dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy said:


> I have been down regging for 15 days now and so far no symptoms. Looking forward to stimming! I've even been doing some research on what I should do. So been drinking regular protein drinks, already eating 5 Brazil nuts a day, going to snack on more pumpkin and sunflower seeds, drink a pint of milk a day and 2 litre of water a day! Phew! Any more tips?
> 
> My antral follicle count was low so I want to up the protein take for better quality eggs. Not even sure it'll work but worth a go.
> 
> Will deffo let you know how it goes.
> 
> Good luck ladies x

It sounds like I'll probably start stimming right when you have your EC so I'll definitely want to know how this works for you! Fx!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- Hi! How was day 2 of lupron? Hope the injections are going ok. Are you doing any injections after EC? I have to do PIO injections for 11 weeks!! (assuming I get my BFP) And I hear they are super painful... not looking forward to that:nope: Keep us updated on how things are going! :flower:

cheekymoomin- Hi! That's awesome that you get to start IVF the same day you meet with your consultant. I'm pretty sure I would've had to sit a cycle out. It is nerve racking to think how our bodies will handle all the drugs, isn't it? :wacko: Let us know how your appointment goes! Fx for a happy xmas for all of us!

AFM- I'm pretty sure I ovulated last night or this morning (CD19-20) - opk was negative this morning but was positive the last 2 days. I typically have a 30-33 day cycle so AF should be here somewhere around Nov 6 and then the IVF fun will begin :happydance: Although, I certainly wouldn't be upset if I got a beautiful BFP on my last natural cycle :winkwink:

Lots of dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> tnguyen- Hi! How was day 2 of lupron? Hope the injections are going ok. Are you doing any injections after EC? I have to do PIO injections for 11 weeks!! (assuming I get my BFP) And I hear they are super painful... not looking forward to that:nope: Keep us updated on how things are going! :flower:
> 
> cheekymoomin- Hi! That's awesome that you get to start IVF the same day you meet with your consultant. I'm pretty sure I would've had to sit a cycle out. It is nerve racking to think how our bodies will handle all the drugs, isn't it? :wacko: Let us know how your appointment goes! Fx for a happy xmas for all of us!
> 
> AFM- I'm pretty sure I ovulated last night or this morning (CD19-20) - opk was negative this morning but was positive the last 2 days. I typically have a 30-33 day cycle so AF should be here somewhere around Nov 6 and then the IVF fun will begin :happydance: Although, I certainly wouldn't be upset if I got a beautiful BFP on my last natural cycle :winkwink:
> 
> Lots of dust to everyone :dust:

hello hatethewait- day 2 of lupron was a breeze - i wished that all my injections were used w/ the tiny insulin needles...LOL. Did you have to use Lupron too? Mine are only 2.5 units through EC / sounds pretty low to me...but i'm sure this amount is catered to my levels. I do have to take progesterone in oil shots too but i don't know how much or how long / but def after egg collection. I think i'm also prescribed with progesterone capsules as well so IDK.

Good luck to all the other ladies and keep us all updated!


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen916 said:


> hello hatethewait- day 2 of lupron was a breeze - i wished that all my injections were used w/ the tiny insulin needles...LOL. Did you have to use Lupron too? Mine are only 2.5 units through EC / sounds pretty low to me...but i'm sure this amount is catered to my levels. I do have to take progesterone in oil shots too but i don't know how much or how long / but def after egg collection. I think i'm also prescribed with progesterone capsules as well so IDK.
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies and keep us all updated!

Yes! Those tiny needles are the best! I haven't started my IVF cycle yet- appointment on Tuesday to finalize the protocol details but I'm going to do the antagonist protocol so no Lupron for me. It amazes me how many different ways there are to do IVF! Well, glad your injections are off to a good start!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hello everyone

Can i join? Im a bit lost about where i really belong. I am going through my first journey as a host surrogate. Im in the middle of IVF for my intended parents and just wanted some people to talk to who are going through the same process.

I had one injection of Lupron on the 4th October. Period then came on time as planned. Scan on day 5 showed significant loss of lining and so i started my Celeste solo tabs (estrogen). My scan on Friday (25th) showed my lining has now increased to 10mm. I start my suppositories on sunday (progesterone i think) The egg transfer has now been planned for next week. Unfortunately we dont know a day. The clinic are going to ring us on the morning that they need us so its a case of waiting on tenter hooks untill 'the call' !!!! :thumbup:

Apart from feeling quite sick form the Celest solo tabs i have been fine. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## goldfishy

Hello everyone

Hope you are all well. 

Kayleigh - what a nice thing to do for someone! To put yourself through the drugs and scans when it's not even your baby. 

Babylove - I'm so sorry for your losses. You're in my prayers for FET x 

Had ultrasound today and lining nice and thin. Not a very pleasant experience seeing as i am currently on day 9 of period! But apparently this is normal. Day 1 of gonal today. Next scan on 5th Nov. The nurse said likely EC will happen 7/8th Nov but if it does get delayed, the latest it will happen is 11/12th so looking good for hubby's travel plans. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## MiracleAngel

I want to join this group... :)
Started my first IVF cycle after 2 failed IUI's. 
Today I got my first scan after I started estimulation. (I had 3 days of Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150). I am also on my 15th day of Lupron. 
Not very happy with the results of my US... Only 3 measurable follies... I was expecting at least 6... My blood test results will be ready this afternoon and if the estrogen levels are good, I can continue with the cycle, otherwise, my RE will probably cancel. I am so disappointed! :( Will keep you all posted!


----------



## tnguyen916

MiracleAngel said:


> I want to join this group... :)
> Started my first IVF cycle after 2 failed IUI's.
> Today I got my first scan after I started estimulation. (I had 3 days of Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150). I am also on my 15th day of Lupron.
> Not very happy with the results of my US... Only 3 measurable follies... I was expecting at least 6... My blood test results will be ready this afternoon and if the estrogen levels are good, I can continue with the cycle, otherwise, my RE will probably cancel. I am so disappointed! :( Will keep you all posted!

Hello and welcome MiracleAngel / I hope your blood work levels are good! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.

As for me / nothing much exciting is happening - i took my last BCP yesterday and today i'm on day 4 of lupron injections. I have an appointment on friday - if all goes well i will start menopur and gonal F on Saturday.


----------



## tnguyen916

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can i join? Im a bit lost about where i really belong. I am going through my first journey as a host surrogate. Im in the middle of IVF for my intended parents and just wanted some people to talk to who are going through the same process.
> 
> I had one injection of Lupron on the 4th October. Period then came on time as planned. Scan on day 5 showed significant loss of lining and so i started my Celeste solo tabs (estrogen). My scan on Friday (25th) showed my lining has now increased to 10mm. I start my suppositories on sunday (progesterone i think) The egg transfer has now been planned for next week. Unfortunately we dont know a day. The clinic are going to ring us on the morning that they need us so its a case of waiting on tenter hooks untill 'the call' !!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Apart from feeling quite sick form the Celest solo tabs i have been fine.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx


Kaleighlou - you are doing a wonderful thing!!! keep us posted on your appt next week :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

Well... Blood test came back... Estrogen leve at 107 (RE said he would cancel the cycle if it was lower than 100)
I will keep for the next 2 days Lupron 10 units in the morning, Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150 in the evening. 

Fingers crossed I will have more follies growing in the next couple of days. 

On thursday I will be back to other US.

Please pray for me all of you! I don;t know how much longer I can take this... 2 unsuccessful IUI's and now my first IVF. 

Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Kayleigh- Hi! What an amazing thing you are doing for one lucky couple! Hope the transfer goes smoothly!

goldfishy- Day 9?? I thought mine were bad at 6 days... I've wondered what the baseline scan and test transfer will be like during my period. Was it a complete mess? Glad the timing is going to work out for your hubby's traveling!

Miracle- Hi! So sorry to hear about the low number of eggs. Do they know why such low response? I'm glad the blood levels weren't too low. Did they increase your dose? Sending lots of baby dust your way for Thursday!!

tnguyen916- Good luck with your appointment on Friday! Keep us updated. 

AFM- I just had my injection training and final appointment with my fs today. Meds are getting ordered so I have them for next week. I can't believe how real this is getting! Now just waiting on AF but secretly hoping she doesn't show. Expecting :witch: next week (around 11/6)... In the meantime I am keeping up with my acupuncture - she has me drinking lemon water and cranberry/pomegranate/coconut water to help "cleanse" me before IVF starts.


----------



## tnguyen916

MiracleAngel said:


> Well... Blood test came back... Estrogen leve at 107 (RE said he would cancel the cycle if it was lower than 100)
> I will keep for the next 2 days Lupron 10 units in the morning, Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150 in the evening.
> 
> Fingers crossed I will have more follies growing in the next couple of days.
> 
> On thursday I will be back to other US.
> 
> Please pray for me all of you! I don;t know how much longer I can take this... 2 unsuccessful IUI's and now my first IVF.
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!

Miracle Angel / thats good news - at least your not out yet :) I will keep you in my prayers and hope your fillies will continue to grow.


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> Kayleigh- Hi! What an amazing thing you are doing for one lucky couple! Hope the transfer goes smoothly!
> 
> goldfishy- Day 9?? I thought mine were bad at 6 days... I've wondered what the baseline scan and test transfer will be like during my period. Was it a complete mess? Glad the timing is going to work out for your hubby's traveling!
> 
> Miracle- Hi! So sorry to hear about the low number of eggs. Do they know why such low response? I'm glad the blood levels weren't too low. Did they increase your dose? Sending lots of baby dust your way for Thursday!!
> 
> tnguyen916- Good luck with your appointment on Friday! Keep us updated.
> 
> AFM- I just had my injection training and final appointment with my fs today. Meds are getting ordered so I have them for next week. I can't believe how real this is getting! Now just waiting on AF but secretly hoping she doesn't show. Expecting :witch: next week (around 11/6)... In the meantime I am keeping up with my acupuncture - she has me drinking lemon water and cranberry/pomegranate/coconut water to help "cleanse" me before IVF starts.


Thats awesome on getting your injection training - trust me it goes by fast / I feel like just yesterday i was in the office on consultation and now gonna be starting stimms. 

Also if any you ladies know - I know there are many protocols out there but I've noticed alot of woman who started with lupron they start w/ 5 or 10 units. My dr has me on 2.55 units daily? I didn't question it but as i've been reading i've notice my dose is real low compared to others.


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen916 said:


> Thats awesome on getting your injection training - trust me it goes by fast / I feel like just yesterday i was in the office on consultation and now gonna be starting stimms.
> 
> Also if any you ladies know - I know there are many protocols out there but I've noticed alot of woman who started with lupron they start w/ 5 or 10 units. My dr has me on 2.55 units daily? I didn't question it but as i've been reading i've notice my dose is real low compared to others.

I know! Time is flying by! Crazy. I can't believe I may be pregnant in the next 6 weeks!!!

As for your lupron dose, I don't know if there are any reasons to lower the dose but all the paperwork my fs has given me says there are only 2 doses of lupron you ever take - 10 or 5? Perhaps just clarify with your doc to put your mind at ease (or catch a mistake if it is one)? Fx for you!


----------



## MiracleAngel

tnguyen916 said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> I want to join this group... :)
> Started my first IVF cycle after 2 failed IUI's.
> Today I got my first scan after I started estimulation. (I had 3 days of Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150). I am also on my 15th day of Lupron.
> Not very happy with the results of my US... Only 3 measurable follies... I was expecting at least 6... My blood test results will be ready this afternoon and if the estrogen levels are good, I can continue with the cycle, otherwise, my RE will probably cancel. I am so disappointed! :( Will keep you all posted!
> 
> Hello and welcome MiracleAngel / I hope your blood work levels are good! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.
> 
> As for me / nothing much exciting is happening - i took my last BCP yesterday and today i'm on day 4 of lupron injections. I have an appointment on friday - if all goes well i will start menopur and gonal F on Saturday.Click to expand...

My blood test came back and the estrogen level was 107... (RE would cancel if less than 100). Will continue for a couple of days with GonalF and Menopur... and Lupron. Will keep you posted! Thanks!!!


----------



## goldfishy

MiracleAngel said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> I want to join this group... :)
> Started my first IVF cycle after 2 failed IUI's.
> Today I got my first scan after I started estimulation. (I had 3 days of Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150). I am also on my 15th day of Lupron.
> Not very happy with the results of my US... Only 3 measurable follies... I was expecting at least 6... My blood test results will be ready this afternoon and if the estrogen levels are good, I can continue with the cycle, otherwise, my RE will probably cancel. I am so disappointed! :( Will keep you all posted!
> 
> Hello and welcome MiracleAngel / I hope your blood work levels are good! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.
> 
> As for me / nothing much exciting is happening - i took my last BCP yesterday and today i'm on day 4 of lupron injections. I have an appointment on friday - if all goes well i will start menopur and gonal F on Saturday.Click to expand...
> 
> My blood test came back and the estrogen level was 107... (RE would cancel if less than 100). Will continue for a couple of days with GonalF and Menopur... and Lupron. Will keep you posted! Thanks!!!Click to expand...

I don't think my clinic does blood tests during stim. I think they are going by number of follicles and lining. At my baseline scan the nurse saw about 4 follicles in total. Not sure if that's good or bad.

Thankfully my period has stopped now! Just looking forward to next scan. 

This forum link is quite useful

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...s-know-look-e2-levels-follicle-size-more.html


----------



## tnguyen916

goldfishy said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> I want to join this group... :)
> Started my first IVF cycle after 2 failed IUI's.
> Today I got my first scan after I started estimulation. (I had 3 days of Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150). I am also on my 15th day of Lupron.
> Not very happy with the results of my US... Only 3 measurable follies... I was expecting at least 6... My blood test results will be ready this afternoon and if the estrogen levels are good, I can continue with the cycle, otherwise, my RE will probably cancel. I am so disappointed! :( Will keep you all posted!
> 
> Hello and welcome MiracleAngel / I hope your blood work levels are good! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.
> 
> As for me / nothing much exciting is happening - i took my last BCP yesterday and today i'm on day 4 of lupron injections. I have an appointment on friday - if all goes well i will start menopur and gonal F on Saturday.Click to expand...
> 
> My blood test came back and the estrogen level was 107... (RE would cancel if less than 100). Will continue for a couple of days with GonalF and Menopur... and Lupron. Will keep you posted! Thanks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think my clinic does blood tests during stim. I think they are going by number of follicles and lining. At my baseline scan the nurse saw about 4 follicles in total. Not sure if that's good or bad.
> 
> Thankfully my period has stopped now! Just looking forward to next scan.
> 
> This forum link is quite useful
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...s-know-look-e2-levels-follicle-size-more.htmlClick to expand...

And just like clockwork, i started my period today - as my dr predicted. So I found out why I was on such a low dose of lupron (2.5 units) with overlap of birth control pills (which i stopped on Monday) - its b/c they think I will be a normal responder so do not need to suppress / just enough to prevent normal hormone productions and will continue with this low dose all the way through egg collection. 

Now that I have started my period I will start stims on Saturday after my friday appointment - which will probably b another US and bloodwork. 

My last appt my base was 8 follies on right and 12 on the left - but then again thats fairly normal for me for any cycle / med or not. 

I'm thinking they check to see if they need to increase meds to grow more or less.


----------



## sunny74

Hi Ladies
Can i join here? ( i 'live' over in the recurrent miscarriages thread normally and have never ventured out but feel i need support from ladies going through the same as me now)
I am currently on bcp until 14th nov and am booked in for ER week beginning dec 2nd.
My history is 4 miscarriages, but last one was 20 months ago and havent conceived since, i'm 39 very low amh, and various other 'issues' high nkcells, mthfr, had a ureaplasma infection, i am a an expert on recurrent miscarriages but find myself clueless as to what to expect with ivf.
I get one shot at this on nhs as i'm 40 in april, but reading whats involved in ivf i'm not sure i could handle more than one try anyway...

One dumb opening question, stimming, does that start from when i start injecting?

Thanks Ladies, looking forward to getting know you all a bit better :hugs:


----------



## tnguyen916

Hello and welcome sunny. So sorry for all the miscarriages. You said something that is very interesting / you said ureaplasma infection. From what I read there is a causal link to miscarriages and implantation problems. Usually a course of antibiotics is given during IVF treatments for both you and your partner. Not sure if this has been discussed with your doctor.


----------



## tnguyen916

oh and stimming is when you start your stimulation medications such as Gonalf or follistim / Menopur


----------



## sunny74

Thanks tnguyen916
The ureaplasma was found when i went to see dr gorgy (private fertility specialist in london) and he did over £2k 's worth of testing, the nhs dont test for it or think its an issue here in the uk, i have had lots of antibiotics over the last 6 weeks for it so fingers crossed it has gone and that it was my problem.
Thanks, i'm going to be on menopur and buserelin, clexane, intralipids and steroids. I think thats it :haha: gonna be 4 injections a day, hmmmm, really looking forward to that :dohh:
The things we put ourselves through eh?


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Kayleigh- Hi! What an amazing thing you are doing for one lucky couple! Hope the transfer goes smoothly!
> 
> goldfishy- Day 9?? I thought mine were bad at 6 days... I've wondered what the baseline scan and test transfer will be like during my period. Was it a complete mess? Glad the timing is going to work out for your hubby's traveling!
> 
> Miracle- Hi! So sorry to hear about the low number of eggs. Do they know why such low response? I'm glad the blood levels weren't too low. Did they increase your dose? Sending lots of baby dust your way for Thursday!!
> 
> tnguyen916- Good luck with your appointment on Friday! Keep us updated.
> 
> AFM- I just had my injection training and final appointment with my fs today. Meds are getting ordered so I have them for next week. I can't believe how real this is getting! Now just waiting on AF but secretly hoping she doesn't show. Expecting :witch: next week (around 11/6)... In the meantime I am keeping up with my acupuncture - she has me drinking lemon water and cranberry/pomegranate/coconut water to help "cleanse" me before IVF starts.
> 
> 
> Thats awesome on getting your injection training - trust me it goes by fast / I feel like just yesterday i was in the office on consultation and now gonna be starting stimms.
> 
> Also if any you ladies know - I know there are many protocols out there but I've noticed alot of woman who started with lupron they start w/ 5 or 10 units. My dr has me on 2.55 units daily? I didn't question it but as i've been reading i've notice my dose is real low compared to others.Click to expand...

I am assuming that could be correct for the lupron, but does sound kind of a low dose. I am taking 20 units daily right now. I would double check with the office to be sure.


----------



## tnguyen916

sunny,well...I hope the antibiotics have cleared it. Good luck and continue to keep up posted.


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Kayleigh- Hi! What an amazing thing you are doing for one lucky couple! Hope the transfer goes smoothly!
> 
> goldfishy- Day 9?? I thought mine were bad at 6 days... I've wondered what the baseline scan and test transfer will be like during my period. Was it a complete mess? Glad the timing is going to work out for your hubby's traveling!
> 
> Miracle- Hi! So sorry to hear about the low number of eggs. Do they know why such low response? I'm glad the blood levels weren't too low. Did they increase your dose? Sending lots of baby dust your way for Thursday!!
> 
> tnguyen916- Good luck with your appointment on Friday! Keep us updated.
> 
> AFM- I just had my injection training and final appointment with my fs today. Meds are getting ordered so I have them for next week. I can't believe how real this is getting! Now just waiting on AF but secretly hoping she doesn't show. Expecting :witch: next week (around 11/6)... In the meantime I am keeping up with my acupuncture - she has me drinking lemon water and cranberry/pomegranate/coconut water to help "cleanse" me before IVF starts.
> 
> 
> Thats awesome on getting your injection training - trust me it goes by fast / I feel like just yesterday i was in the office on consultation and now gonna be starting stimms.
> 
> Also if any you ladies know - I know there are many protocols out there but I've noticed alot of woman who started with lupron they start w/ 5 or 10 units. My dr has me on 2.55 units daily? I didn't question it but as i've been reading i've notice my dose is real low compared to others.Click to expand...
> 
> I am assuming that could be correct for the lupron, but does sound kind of a low dose. I am taking 20 units daily right now. I would double check with the office to be sure.Click to expand...

Thanks Chris25,

I made a call to my RE's office and they explained it to me. I was on BCP up until monday and it was overlapped with lupron...now that I'm on BCP just started my period and after my US and bloodwork this friday I will start stimulations. Dr explained to me that he thinks I will be "normal" responder and so he doesn't want to suppress too much with the lupron. I will continue the lupron through egg collection at that dose. So we shall see. At my last US i had 8 follies on the right and 12 follies on the left / w the meds they will have me on they expect that the number should be the same.


----------



## MiracleAngel

goldfishy said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> I want to join this group... :)
> Started my first IVF cycle after 2 failed IUI's.
> Today I got my first scan after I started estimulation. (I had 3 days of Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150). I am also on my 15th day of Lupron.
> Not very happy with the results of my US... Only 3 measurable follies... I was expecting at least 6... My blood test results will be ready this afternoon and if the estrogen levels are good, I can continue with the cycle, otherwise, my RE will probably cancel. I am so disappointed! :( Will keep you all posted!
> 
> Hello and welcome MiracleAngel / I hope your blood work levels are good! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.
> 
> As for me / nothing much exciting is happening - i took my last BCP yesterday and today i'm on day 4 of lupron injections. I have an appointment on friday - if all goes well i will start menopur and gonal F on Saturday.Click to expand...
> 
> My blood test came back and the estrogen level was 107... (RE would cancel if less than 100). Will continue for a couple of days with GonalF and Menopur... and Lupron. Will keep you posted! Thanks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think my clinic does blood tests during stim. I think they are going by number of follicles and lining. At my baseline scan the nurse saw about 4 follicles in total. Not sure if that's good or bad.
> 
> Thankfully my period has stopped now! Just looking forward to next scan.
> 
> This forum link is quite useful
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...s-know-look-e2-levels-follicle-size-more.htmlClick to expand...

My doctor test the Estrogen levels... I don't know the science about it. I had 4 follicles on my first scan. Keep us posted about your follicle sizes. What is going to be your protocol? I wish you all the best!!! Good luck!


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- Glad you asked your fs about your dose! It's good to have an explanation if you are not sure. If there is one thing I've learned from working in health care is that our Docs are humans too and mistakes, unfortunately, happen. I am always double checking anything that I'm not sure about with my doc and even if they think I'm crazy it gives me piece of mind! And that is worth a lot during this journey. Good luck on Friday!

sunny- Hi! So sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: You are definitely overdue for a sticky lil bean. I hope this IVF journey gives you just that! Hopefully the antibiotics have helped make it happen. 4 injections a day is a lot! But it will all be worth it, right? :thumbup: 

AFM- I just heard from one of the pharmacy's my meds are coming from... 500$ for just one of my meds... and so it begins! At least they are able to deliver on Saturday so I don't have to take off work to receive it! Now I just have to hear back from the other pharmacy...


----------



## goldfishy

MiracleAngel said:


> goldfishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> I want to join this group... :)
> Started my first IVF cycle after 2 failed IUI's.
> Today I got my first scan after I started estimulation. (I had 3 days of Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150). I am also on my 15th day of Lupron.
> Not very happy with the results of my US... Only 3 measurable follies... I was expecting at least 6... My blood test results will be ready this afternoon and if the estrogen levels are good, I can continue with the cycle, otherwise, my RE will probably cancel. I am so disappointed! :( Will keep you all posted!
> 
> Hello and welcome MiracleAngel / I hope your blood work levels are good! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.
> 
> As for me / nothing much exciting is happening - i took my last BCP yesterday and today i'm on day 4 of lupron injections. I have an appointment on friday - if all goes well i will start menopur and gonal F on Saturday.Click to expand...
> 
> My blood test came back and the estrogen level was 107... (RE would cancel if less than 100). Will continue for a couple of days with GonalF and Menopur... and Lupron. Will keep you posted! Thanks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think my clinic does blood tests during stim. I think they are going by number of follicles and lining. At my baseline scan the nurse saw about 4 follicles in total. Not sure if that's good or bad.
> 
> Thankfully my period has stopped now! Just looking forward to next scan.
> 
> This forum link is quite useful
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...s-know-look-e2-levels-follicle-size-more.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> My doctor test the Estrogen levels... I don't know the science about it. I had 4 follicles on my first scan. Keep us posted about your follicle sizes. What is going to be your protocol? I wish you all the best!!! Good luck!Click to expand...

My protocol is buserelin 50iu for 18 days and reduced to 20iu when I started gonalf. Currently on 300iu for 8 days before next scan. Then will trigger with pregnyl and follow with progesterone suppositories. 

I've only had the one baseline scan on day 1 of Stims and my second scan will be on day 9, at which point they will decide whether to trigger or not. I think I prefer not knowing how follicles are growing cos I would Google myself sick. 

MiracleAngel - when is your next scan? Did your Dr mention upping your gonal dosage? You are still in the running so keep positive!


----------



## sunny74

Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- Hi! So sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: You are definitely overdue for a sticky lil bean. I hope this IVF journey gives you just that! Hopefully the antibiotics have helped make it happen. 4 injections a day is a lot! But it will all be worth it, right? :thumbup:
> 
> AFM- I just heard from one of the pharmacy's my meds are coming from... 500$ for just one of my meds... and so it begins! At least they are able to deliver on Saturday so I don't have to take off work to receive it! Now I just have to hear back from the other pharmacy...

Thanks Hatetw, i'm trying to keep a 'if it happens, it happens attitude' i'm sure that will change once i start stabbing myself :haha:
I am lucky in that i am getting one ivf free but i have spent over £4k over the past getting tests done privately. If you dont mind me asking how much is it costing you ladies across the pond?


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Kayleigh- Hi! What an amazing thing you are doing for one lucky couple! Hope the transfer goes smoothly!
> 
> goldfishy- Day 9?? I thought mine were bad at 6 days... I've wondered what the baseline scan and test transfer will be like during my period. Was it a complete mess? Glad the timing is going to work out for your hubby's traveling!
> 
> Miracle- Hi! So sorry to hear about the low number of eggs. Do they know why such low response? I'm glad the blood levels weren't too low. Did they increase your dose? Sending lots of baby dust your way for Thursday!!
> 
> tnguyen916- Good luck with your appointment on Friday! Keep us updated.
> 
> AFM- I just had my injection training and final appointment with my fs today. Meds are getting ordered so I have them for next week. I can't believe how real this is getting! Now just waiting on AF but secretly hoping she doesn't show. Expecting :witch: next week (around 11/6)... In the meantime I am keeping up with my acupuncture - she has me drinking lemon water and cranberry/pomegranate/coconut water to help "cleanse" me before IVF starts.
> 
> 
> Thats awesome on getting your injection training - trust me it goes by fast / I feel like just yesterday i was in the office on consultation and now gonna be starting stimms.
> 
> Also if any you ladies know - I know there are many protocols out there but I've noticed alot of woman who started with lupron they start w/ 5 or 10 units. My dr has me on 2.55 units daily? I didn't question it but as i've been reading i've notice my dose is real low compared to others.Click to expand...
> 
> I am assuming that could be correct for the lupron, but does sound kind of a low dose. I am taking 20 units daily right now. I would double check with the office to be sure.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chris25,
> 
> I made a call to my RE's office and they explained it to me. I was on BCP up until monday and it was overlapped with lupron...now that I'm on BCP just started my period and after my US and bloodwork this friday I will start stimulations. Dr explained to me that he thinks I will be "normal" responder and so he doesn't want to suppress too much with the lupron. I will continue the lupron through egg collection at that dose. So we shall see. At my last US i had 8 follies on the right and 12 follies on the left / w the meds they will have me on they expect that the number should be the same.Click to expand...


ok, that's great! I am hoping I don't get supressed too much. I went for my baseline this morning and waiting for a call from the nurse to see when to start stims and if I should continue at 20units of lupron. This mornings ultrasound showed a few small cysts on my ovary which I hope won't be an issue.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Just came back from by US. My doctor decided to cancel my cycle. Lupron was suppressing too much and I had no response to stimulation. I only had 3 follies with 11 mm. I am devastated! Will take a break until January. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## tnguyen916

MiracleAngel said:


> Just came back from by US. My doctor decided to cancel my cycle. Lupron was suppressing too much and I had no response to stimulation. I only had 3 follies with 11 mm. I am devastated! Will take a break until January. Good luck to all of you!

So sorry for the canceled cycle MiracleAngel -but on the bright side you can relax a bit from the IVF ttc - enjoy the holidays - and then pick up in January. Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## tnguyen916

keeping my fingers crossed for you Chris...hopefully the cyst will resolve itself and you will be able to start stims. 

AFM - my baseline appt is tomorrow and if all goes well we will begin stimms on Saturday :)


----------



## Chris_25

MiracleAngel said:


> Just came back from by US. My doctor decided to cancel my cycle. Lupron was suppressing too much and I had no response to stimulation. I only had 3 follies with 11 mm. I am devastated! Will take a break until January. Good luck to all of you!


I'm so sorry and know how upsetting it can be to have a canceled cycle. :( It happened to me last month, but just think that it was for the best and you are better off havin git canceled rather than them moving ahead and the outcome be shitty. The doctor will now learn your body.


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> keeping my fingers crossed for you Chris...hopefully the cyst will resolve itself and you will be able to start stims.
> 
> AFM - my baseline appt is tomorrow and if all goes well we will begin stimms on Saturday :)



Thank you! That's great we will pretty much be on the same schedule. :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy- 8 days between scans seems like a long time! I was under the impression I'd be going in every couple of days. But I guess my doc said she was really worried about OHSS so she was going to monitor me extra closely. How many more days until you go back?

sunny- I know! I keep telling myself it'll be what it'll be but I know once I'm poking myself multiple times a day I will be thinking "this better work!!" (along with some other words I'm sure) :haha: That is great that you have coverage for one IVF cycle at least. But you are right even all the preliminary testing is expensive! We are getting a package that covers one fresh IVF with ICSI and one FET and it is about 12K USD plus the cost of the meds (which will end up being around 3k USD for me). The average fresh IVF (without the package) at my facility is about 10K but I was essentially told I would come in a lot more for monitoring that what the average cost is based on. 

chris- Sorry to hear about the cysts. Hopefully if they are small they will not be a problem for you. Did you hear back on when to start stims? Or do they have to make sure the cysts are resolved before you can start?

Miracle- :hugs:

tnguyen- good luck tomorrow!


----------



## goldfishy

Ah miracle that is really crappy. I hope they review your protocol for your next ivf.

Htw - I agree it is a bit long between appts and I'm annoyed at myself for not questioning it. Maybe it's because I'm on an nhs funded cycle? I've done some research on the guys ivf forum and it sounds like a day 8 or 9 scan is the norm. However most women have had a blood test prior to their second scan... might give them a call to check. My next appt is Tuesday. Not feeling anything yet.

Chris - when do you go back for your appt?


----------



## tnguyen916

Hi ladies, just an update with today's appt

Dr's office just texted me and said my blood work this morning looks good my estrogen levels is nice and low - which is good / my baseline scan shows approx 15 follicles on each side :happydance: 

So.....I start 225 Gonalf and 1/2 vial of menopur tomorrow. Everything is right on schedule.


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Thought I'd jump in. I haven't been around these boards for a while, but here I am, Back! I'll have to update my siggy, but a liitle about us. Me 40, hubby 45. Diagnosed secondary infertility, have a 3.5 yr old DS who was conceived naturally, and on the first try. (we were told at fertility clinic he was a complete fluke, or totally meant to be). I have low egg reserve, hubby has low sperm count and motility. 

We are currently on the road for our first IVF. I started the BCP on October 20, with ASA. I go for an ultrasound on November 6th to check uterine lining, etc. If all is good, I will start Suprefact the same day!

I'm nervous, excited, and hopeful!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hiya everyone,

Sorry I can't reply to you all individually as im on my phone but I have read each message :). Still feeling sicky but I now have two day3 (7/8 cell) embies on board!!! Im in the 2ww!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe we are at this stage! The transfer was no where near as scary as I thought it maybe! Now just taking it easy as the sickness makes me a bit dizzy! Cant wait to test!!!!! 


Hugs ladies xxx


----------



## tnguyen916

welcome altamom - hope all goes well on your next scan! 

Kaleigh - tww already - wow time sure flies / good luck and hope you will be our first BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy- Maybe it is an NHS thing? Did you end up calling to check?

tnguyen- Gladd your baseline scan went well! How was day 1 of stims?

Alta- Hi! Good luck on Wed! Let us know how it goes.

Kayleigh- Yay for being PUPO! Glad the transfer went well. When is your test?

AFM- I officially have a fridge full of meds! I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do with the progesterone. Do you think its worth nearly 2K to get the vag supp to avoid the IM injections twice a day?? What would you guys do? I am thinking of doing the IM injections for the first few weeks and if it turns out I am pregnant I'll switch to the vag supp - my fs wants me on progesterone for 11 weeks!! Gah!


----------



## tnguyen916

hello hatethewait and thx..My first stim injections went well 225 gonalf and 1/2 vial of menopur. Needles were very tiny didn't feel a thing. Also b/c im on such a low dose of menopur i didn't feel the meds at all going in (from what i've read it burns)

Anyways glad you got all ur meds and cant for you to start--So exciting. I don't know much about the progesterone except that my doctor prescribed both IM PIO and vaginal suppositories / I am to use both. From what i read PIO is preferred by Dr's but lots of people have had success with just suppositories. so idk.


----------



## sunny74

Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- I know! I keep telling myself it'll be what it'll be but I know once I'm poking myself multiple times a day I will be thinking "this better work!!" (along with some other words I'm sure) :haha: That is great that you have coverage for one IVF cycle at least. But you are right even all the preliminary testing is expensive! We are getting a package that covers one fresh IVF with ICSI and one FET and it is about 12K USD plus the cost of the meds (which will end up being around 3k USD for me). The average fresh IVF (without the package) at my facility is about 10K but I was essentially told I would come in a lot more for monitoring that what the average cost is based on.

Other 'choice' words :haha:
All the testing i had was because of the miscarriages, nothing to do with ivf, but its all relevant, if it doesnt work this time we have a treatment up our sleeve to try, its called LIT, involves injecting me with oh's blood so i dont reject his dna basically
Wow that is pricey! if we need another and i can go through it again i'll go to greece, i can have the LIT and ivf there for £4k i think it is.



tnguyen916 said:


> Hi ladies, just an update with today's appt
> 
> Dr's office just texted me and said my blood work this morning looks good my estrogen levels is nice and low - which is good / my baseline scan shows approx 15 follicles on each side :happydance:
> 
> So.....I start 225 Gonalf and 1/2 vial of menopur tomorrow. Everything is right on schedule.

Great news tng :happydance:



Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Sorry I can't reply to you all individually as im on my phone but I have read each message :). Still feeling sicky but I now have two day3 (7/8 cell) embies on board!!! Im in the 2ww!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe we are at this stage! The transfer was no where near as scary as I thought it maybe! Now just taking it easy as the sickness makes me a bit dizzy! Cant wait to test!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hugs ladies xxx

wow good luck kayleigh, did the transfer hurt? how long does it take? 



Hatethewait85 said:


> AFM- I officially have a fridge full of meds! I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do with the progesterone. Do you think its worth nearly 2K to get the vag supp to avoid the IM injections twice a day?? What would you guys do? I am thinking of doing the IM injections for the first few weeks and if it turns out I am pregnant I'll switch to the vag supp - my fs wants me on progesterone for 11 weeks!! Gah!

Ive had lots of supp progesterone over the last year or 2, so have no exp of the injections sorry, i did have to use the back door though (sorry if thats tmi) as it gave me thrush. i think prog for the 1st 12 weeks is quite 'normal'. Personally i would avoid the injections but i'm a big wuss :haha:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hiya,

Day 3 and itchhhing to test. My official clinic test day is 14th November. They did say i could pop in for a blood test on 12th but its nearly a 3 hour journey so we said we would wait :thumbup:

The actual transfer day was fine. I was worried as the doctor told me to have my bladder half full. By the time i got there i was bursting :wacko: So i half emptied, was gowned up and i was on the bed before i knew it. 

They showed the little embies in the lab on a camera/tv so we could see in the other room. It showed them being sucked up into the catheter. The doc im guessing used the smear tool (pap). Well thats what it felt like anyway. It really did feel like a longer than normal smear. 

Didnt hurt at all. I was more concern that id sneeze during the procedure and the tool would shoot out and whack the doctor in the face :haha::haha::haha::haha:

A bit crampy lately but im told thats normal and the progesterone gel has produced some gross looking discharge but again im told is normal. :sick:

Ive just been looking at your meds figures £££££££$$$$$$ Its disgusting they can charge so much! I dont actually know how much mine have cost but i cant imagine is that far off what you guy are paying! :nope: SO bad :cry:


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> goldfishy- 8 days between scans seems like a long time! I was under the impression I'd be going in every couple of days. But I guess my doc said she was really worried about OHSS so she was going to monitor me extra closely. How many more days until you go back?
> 
> sunny- I know! I keep telling myself it'll be what it'll be but I know once I'm poking myself multiple times a day I will be thinking "this better work!!" (along with some other words I'm sure) :haha: That is great that you have coverage for one IVF cycle at least. But you are right even all the preliminary testing is expensive! We are getting a package that covers one fresh IVF with ICSI and one FET and it is about 12K USD plus the cost of the meds (which will end up being around 3k USD for me). The average fresh IVF (without the package) at my facility is about 10K but I was essentially told I would come in a lot more for monitoring that what the average cost is based on.
> 
> chris- Sorry to hear about the cysts. Hopefully if they are small they will not be a problem for you. Did you hear back on when to start stims? Or do they have to make sure the cysts are resolved before you can start?
> 
> Miracle- :hugs:
> 
> tnguyen- good luck tomorrow!


Thank you the cysts were small! I actually started to stim on Friday and I go for blood and ultrasound tomorrow morning. :) I am still doing lupron and taking 450iu of gonal F and 2 powders of menopur. I hope you are doing well. What is your update?


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris...u are 1 day ahead of me :) I am on day 3 of stims - started on Saturday. My next scan is on Wednesday....hopefully everything will look good on our scans. I'm only on 225 Gonal f, 2.5units of lupron, and 1/2 vial (37.5 units) of menopur. Good luck on your scan tomorrow and keep us updated!


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris...u are 1 day ahead of me :) I am on day 3 of stims - started on Saturday. My next scan is on Wednesday....hopefully everything will look good on our scans. I'm only on 225 Gonal f, 2.5units of lupron, and 1/2 vial (37.5 units) of menopur. Good luck on your scan tomorrow and keep us updated!


Oh wow we are so close! I feel like i'm going to lose my mind just waiting and I am so blah! :coffee: ah! Thank you I will update you tomorrow and good luck to you as well!


----------



## tnguyen916

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Day 3 and itchhhing to test. My official clinic test day is 14th November. They did say i could pop in for a blood test on 12th but its nearly a 3 hour journey so we said we would wait :thumbup:
> 
> The actual transfer day was fine. I was worried as the doctor told me to have my bladder half full. By the time i got there i was bursting :wacko: So i half emptied, was gowned up and i was on the bed before i knew it.
> 
> They showed the little embies in the lab on a camera/tv so we could see in the other room. It showed them being sucked up into the catheter. The doc im guessing used the smear tool (pap). Well thats what it felt like anyway. It really did feel like a longer than normal smear.
> 
> Didnt hurt at all. I was more concern that id sneeze during the procedure and the tool would shoot out and whack the doctor in the face :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> A bit crampy lately but im told thats normal and the progesterone gel has produced some gross looking discharge but again im told is normal. :sick:
> 
> Ive just been looking at your meds figures £££££££$$$$$$ Its disgusting they can charge so much! I dont actually know how much mine have cost but i cant imagine is that far off what you guy are paying! :nope: SO bad :cry:

Kaleigh lou - So exciting and i'm glad et went well. Fingers crossed the beanie sticks.

AFM i think I paid about 3200 in meds. There is a rebate so i get 300 back.


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- Glad your stims are going well! That's crazy that you have to use both the IM and supps - were they very expensive??

sunny- LIT sounds interesting but it looks like you have all your bases covered. Hopefully IVF is the only answer you need! Fx! Interesting about having to use the back door! I think I'm just going to suck it up and do the injections for the first couple of weeks and I heard my insurance co may cover the supps if it is to maintain an actual pregnancy. So I can switch when I get my BFP - it'll be a little reward! :haha:

kayleigh- The transfer sounds like it is pretty easy! Good think you didn't sneeze though! :haha: Do you think you will POAS before your OTD? Fx!

Chris- Glad the cysts didn't get in the way of your stimming! GL tomorrow! No real update for me, just waiting on AF to show so I can get started!!


----------



## goldfishy

Just had my scan.... follicles are still not large enough, ranging from 9mm to 14mm and I have about 9 they can see. So I'm staying on gonal 300iu and buserelin 20iu for a few more days. Next scan on Friday and if they have grown to between 18mm and 24mm, I should trigger Saturday with EC taking place Monday morning. 

So by Fri I should have stimmed for 11 days. Hopefully this does the trick! I completely forgot to ask if my lining was ok. No blood test given. I am hoping for 10 follies! Come on grow!


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Just had my scan.... follicles are still not large enough, ranging from 9mm to 14mm and I have about 9 they can see. So I'm staying on gonal 300iu and buserelin 20iu for a few more days. Next scan on Friday and if they have grown to between 18mm and 24mm, I should trigger Saturday with EC taking place Monday morning.
> 
> So by Fri I should have stimmed for 11 days. Hopefully this does the trick! I completely forgot to ask if my lining was ok. No blood test given. I am hoping for 10 follies! Come on grow!


Wow it's happening so soon! Wishing you the best! Grow eggies grow!


----------



## Chris_25

I just had my scan also and from what the tech counted I have about 10 follicles the biggest measuring 14mm and a bunch of smaller ones that she didn't count. Today will be day 5 of stims and I am waiting for the call to see what dosage to do next.


----------



## goldfishy

Chris_25 said:


> I just had my scan also and from what the tech counted I have about 10 follicles the biggest measuring 14mm and a bunch of smaller ones that she didn't count. Today will be day 5 of stims and I am waiting for the call to see what dosage to do next.

You are responding well and already caught up with me! Sounds like we might be going for collection around the same time. 

Maybe they will lower your dose to stop the eggs maturing too quickly? Did they mention your lining?

Today is day 9 of stims for me


----------



## tnguyen916

goldfishy - how exciting / hope the eggies will continue to grow.

chris - thats awesome your scan went well. 

hatethewait - the IM PIO injection and compounded progesterone capsules ran about 270.00

AFM - my Dr's appt is tomorrow - will know more then and will keep u ladies updated...today is day 4 of stims.


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> I just had my scan also and from what the tech counted I have about 10 follicles the biggest measuring 14mm and a bunch of smaller ones that she didn't count. Today will be day 5 of stims and I am waiting for the call to see what dosage to do next.
> 
> You are responding well and already caught up with me! Sounds like we might be going for collection around the same time.
> 
> Maybe they will lower your dose to stop the eggs maturing too quickly? Did they mention your lining?
> 
> Today is day 9 of stims for meClick to expand...


Yes, we can possibly be the same day! :)
They didn't mention anything about my lining. I am thinking they are going to lower my dose. I am still waiting for the call from the nurse.


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy- 9 follies sounds pretty good! Fx you get another one to sneak in there by Friday. Grow lil follies, Grow!!

Chris- Yay for 10 follies! You and goldfishy are going to pretty close together! Did you hear back from the nurse on your dose for tonight? When do you go in next?

tnguyen- Thanks for sharing your cost. 270 doesn't sound bad. Mine is ridiculously more expennsive! :growlmad: Good luck tomorrow! 

AFM- still waiting on AF to show so I can get this show on the road! She should be hear any day now and I'm hoping she comes soon (or not at all) because I'm getting pretty antsy to get going!! Planning to test tomorrow AM (12dpo) and hoping for a miracle!


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> goldfishy- 9 follies sounds pretty good! Fx you get another one to sneak in there by Friday. Grow lil follies, Grow!!
> 
> Chris- Yay for 10 follies! You and goldfishy are going to pretty close together! Did you hear back from the nurse on your dose for tonight? When do you go in next?
> 
> tnguyen- Thanks for sharing your cost. 270 doesn't sound bad. Mine is ridiculously more expennsive! :growlmad: Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> AFM- still waiting on AF to show so I can get this show on the road! She should be hear any day now and I'm hoping she comes soon (or not at all) because I'm getting pretty antsy to get going!! Planning to test tomorrow AM (12dpo) and hoping for a miracle!



yes, I had to go up to 10 units of lupron and stay on the same dosage of gonal f and menopur. 450iu of gonal and 2 powders of menopur. I go back tomorrow for another ultrasound and blood. 
That would be amazing if you were pregnant this month! Wishing the best for you!


----------



## tnguyen916

Hey ladies, here's my update from today's scan. The first scan after I started stimming.

So today's scan went well I have about 6-8 follies on each side all measuring 11-12 mm - There are a few smaller ones measuring about 8/9 mm and the nurse said they are not too far apart and will catch up. All in all the nurse is really happy considering I'm only on day 4 (day 5 will be tonight) She says all the eggs are consistently growing about the same rate. 

My lining is better than good measuring at 8 mm (she said at this stage she would have been happy with 5mm) and there is 3 distinct lines. So the uterus is ready to house my embies.

The only thing I'm waiting for now is just the text regarding blood draw / Im assuming my estrogen level. 

How are you all doing? 

Hatethewait - My dr prescribed me compound progesterone capsules (not the gel) I believe you can digest these orally and vaginally. He however will have me use this vaginally. Thats probably why they are so cheap. Any compound pharmacy can make the progesterone capsules. I also think they are less messy than the gel. The capsules are paper thin and once inserted it dissolves leaving only the progesterone to be absorbed near the cervix.


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Hey ladies, here's my update from today's scan. The first scan after I started stimming.
> 
> So today's scan went well I have about 6-8 follies on each side all measuring 11-12 mm - There are a few smaller ones measuring about 8/9 mm and the nurse said they are not too far apart and will catch up. All in all the nurse is really happy considering I'm only on day 4 (day 5 will be tonight) She says all the eggs are consistently growing about the same rate.
> 
> My lining is better than good measuring at 8 mm (she said at this stage she would have been happy with 5mm) and there is 3 distinct lines. So the uterus is ready to house my embies.
> 
> The only thing I'm waiting for now is just the text regarding blood draw / Im assuming my estrogen level.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> Hatethewait - My dr prescribed me compound progesterone capsules (not the gel) I believe you can digest these orally and vaginally. He however will have me use this vaginally. Thats probably why they are so cheap. Any compound pharmacy can make the progesterone capsules. I also think they are less messy than the gel. The capsules are paper thin and once inserted it dissolves leaving only the progesterone to be absorbed near the cervix.



That's great news! Woohoo


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy- How are you feeling? Good luck tomorrow! Let us know how the scan goes. 

Chris- How was your ultrasound today? What's the plan now? 

tnguyen- Glad to hear your first scan went well! :happydance: Did you hear from the doc about your labs? My doc isn't keen on compounded suppositories. There are commercial products available and I actually got good news that my insurance company is going to cover ~50% of the supps. I am stoked!! No PIO IM injections for my tush!! :happydance:

AFM- Took hpt yesterday (12dpo) and BFN but still waiting for AF!! My unmedicated cycles range 30-33 days; today is cd32! I have had cramping off and on all week and a bit of spotting this morning. Nothing going on now so I'm not sure what's going on but I sure hope she makes her appearance tomorrow!! I am getting so antsy to get started on this process! 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## goldfishy

How is everyone doing?

Hatethewait has af paid you a visit yet? 

Tnguyen -wow you have loads of follies! Glad everything going well. When is your next scan?

I've just had my scan. So day 12 of stims and I have 2 follies between 18mm and 20mm and 8 between 14mm and 18mm. I also have approx 6 between 10mm and 14mm. So they have asked me to stay on gonal for another 2 days, hoping the smaller ones will catch up. 

My collection is scheduled for Tuesday 12th and I will be triggering Sunday night. Seems like it's really happening now! Hubby is going on his work trip next Fri so he won't be around for transfer but at least he'll be back for test date, so I can either wail at him or celebrate!

I had an awful dream that my eggs weren't good enough cos they didn't have smiley faces! I think this dream is just an expression of my anxiety. In all honesty I am not feeling it will work this time and treating this as a practice run.


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> goldfishy- How are you feeling? Good luck tomorrow! Let us know how the scan goes.
> 
> Chris- How was your ultrasound today? What's the plan now?
> 
> tnguyen- Glad to hear your first scan went well! :happydance: Did you hear from the doc about your labs? My doc isn't keen on compounded suppositories. There are commercial products available and I actually got good news that my insurance company is going to cover ~50% of the supps. I am stoked!! No PIO IM injections for my tush!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM- Took hpt yesterday (12dpo) and BFN but still waiting for AF!! My unmedicated cycles range 30-33 days; today is cd32! I have had cramping off and on all week and a bit of spotting this morning. Nothing going on now so I'm not sure what's going on but I sure hope she makes her appearance tomorrow!! I am getting so antsy to get started on this process!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!



As of my ultrasound yesterday I had about 18 follicles measuring between 11-15mm. They want me to go for ultrasound tomorrow again. I am still using 450iu of gonal and now instead of 2 powders of menopur they lowered it to 1 powder. The nurse said retrieval will prob be the middle of next week. I am kind of freaking out that my progesterone is rising because my nipple is starting to hurt me. I am just so scared of what happened to me on my antagonist cycle. I hope the lupron is preventing it. As of yesterday morning the progesterone levels were low and good but the nipple pain started last night. Will they think i'm crazy if I call and say I want my blood checked again because my nipple hurts? lol
Sorry about the BFN but I hope AF comes for you soon!


----------



## Hatethewait85

AF is here!!! :happydance: I have never been so excited to see her. I am so ready for this part of the journey and haven't felt this hopeful in a long time!! CD2 ultrasound, test transfer and labs planned for tomorrow. If all goes well I'll be stimming tomorrow night. :thumbup:

Goldfishy- Sounds like things are looking great in your ovaries today!! Can't believe you are triggering in just a couple of days! This goes so fast. That's great that your hubby will be back by test day. Hopefully you will be celebrating then :winkwink: Sorry you aren't feeling to hopeful. :hugs: Try not to stress too much, although I know it's hard not to. I am rooting for you!!

Chris- 18 follicles is AWESOME! :happydance: I would just call your docs office and see what they think of the nipple pain. It is probably nothing since the levels looked good yesterday morning, but it certainly won't hurt to ask. I'm a big advocate for being too cautious than not cautious enough. Let us know what happens.


----------



## tnguyen916

goldfishy said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Hatethewait has af paid you a visit yet?
> 
> Tnguyen -wow you have loads of follies! Glad everything going well. When is your next scan?
> 
> I've just had my scan. So day 12 of stims and I have 2 follies between 18mm and 20mm and 8 between 14mm and 18mm. I also have approx 6 between 10mm and 14mm. So they have asked me to stay on gonal for another 2 days, hoping the smaller ones will catch up.
> 
> My collection is scheduled for Tuesday 12th and I will be triggering Sunday night. Seems like it's really happening now! Hubby is going on his work trip next Fri so he won't be around for transfer but at least he'll be back for test date, so I can either wail at him or celebrate!
> 
> I had an awful dream that my eggs weren't good enough cos they didn't have smiley faces! I think this dream is just an expression of my anxiety. In all honesty I am not feeling it will work this time and treating this as a practice run.


Hey ladies, update on today's scan 11/8/2013 - a total of (7) measured at 16/17 (5) measured at 15/16 (3) measured at 14 and about (3) measured at 11. They took bloods so waiting on Dr's instructions. Depending on my bloods i will either have an appt tomorrow, Sunday, or Monday. 

hatethewait - thats wonderful news that your insurance will cover. I wish i don't have to do the IM injections. So have AF showed up yet? 

goldfishy and chris - we maybe retrieving the same day. Today they were saying that i may trigger on sunday or monday which puts me at a tuesday or Wednesday ER. YIKESSSS - its moving along so quickly.

Wishing you ladies luck and we are almost there :happydance:


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> AF is here!!! :happydance: I have never been so excited to see her. I am so ready for this part of the journey and haven't felt this hopeful in a long time!! CD2 ultrasound, test transfer and labs planned for tomorrow. If all goes well I'll be stimming tomorrow night. :thumbup:
> 
> Goldfishy- Sounds like things are looking great in your ovaries today!! Can't believe you are triggering in just a couple of days! This goes so fast. That's great that your hubby will be back by test day. Hopefully you will be celebrating then :winkwink: Sorry you aren't feeling to hopeful. :hugs: Try not to stress too much, although I know it's hard not to. I am rooting for you!!
> 
> Chris- 18 follicles is AWESOME! :happydance: I would just call your docs office and see what they think of the nipple pain. It is probably nothing since the levels looked good yesterday morning, but it certainly won't hurt to ask. I'm a big advocate for being too cautious than not cautious enough. Let us know what happens.


YAY so happy AF showed up Hatethewait...now we can get the show on the road. And yes it goes by quick!


----------



## goldfishy

Chris - if you've had your blood test and progesterone levels were low, it's unlikely this is the cause of your sensitive nips. In fact I've also been experiencing sore nipples for a couple of days and docs said the excessive hormones from meds could have side effects on my body. I'm also mega bloated. Try not to worry. Do you have another blood test soon? My docs haven't even been doing blood tests and each time I've had a scan, a different nurse has don't it. I suppose that's what you get on nhs cycle!

Htw - yay for af! Now it'll go really quickly. Are you on long protocol?


----------



## tnguyen916

My dr's office just called...they want me coming in tomorrow. Depending on what happens tomorrow I may trigger tomorrow night which means i will go in for egg retrieval Monday. So excited, anxious, and nervous. I will keep you ladies updated regarding my appt tomorrow. 

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> AF is here!!! :happydance: I have never been so excited to see her. I am so ready for this part of the journey and haven't felt this hopeful in a long time!! CD2 ultrasound, test transfer and labs planned for tomorrow. If all goes well I'll be stimming tomorrow night. :thumbup:
> 
> Goldfishy- Sounds like things are looking great in your ovaries today!! Can't believe you are triggering in just a couple of days! This goes so fast. That's great that your hubby will be back by test day. Hopefully you will be celebrating then :winkwink: Sorry you aren't feeling to hopeful. :hugs: Try not to stress too much, although I know it's hard not to. I am rooting for you!!
> 
> Chris- 18 follicles is AWESOME! :happydance: I would just call your docs office and see what they think of the nipple pain. It is probably nothing since the levels looked good yesterday morning, but it certainly won't hurt to ask. I'm a big advocate for being too cautious than not cautious enough. Let us know what happens.

Woohoo for AF! So excited for you to start the journey! 
I called the nurse and they sent me for blood work "stat" I am going tomorrow morning for ultrasound and they will have my blood results then. I am so nervous it's happening again.


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Chris - if you've had your blood test and progesterone levels were low, it's unlikely this is the cause of your sensitive nips. In fact I've also been experiencing sore nipples for a couple of days and docs said the excessive hormones from meds could have side effects on my body. I'm also mega bloated. Try not to worry. Do you have another blood test soon? My docs haven't even been doing blood tests and each time I've had a scan, a different nurse has don't it. I suppose that's what you get on nhs cycle!
> 
> Htw - yay for af! Now it'll go really quickly. Are you on long protocol?


Thanks, I guess I'm just freaked out from what happened in Sept when I was stimming. I had the blood done tonight and will find out in the morning. When my progesterone started to rise on the ganirelex they cancelled and the doctor told me it's not common and I was the second patient it happened to this year that he had. They do say though with Lupron it rarely ever happens so I'm hoping I'm ok. Btw I have that bloating too along with black n blues but I won't complain if we get a happy ending! :)


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> My dr's office just called...they want me coming in tomorrow. Depending on what happens tomorrow I may trigger tomorrow night which means i will go in for egg retrieval Monday. So excited, anxious, and nervous. I will keep you ladies updated regarding my appt tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!


Yay how exciting so happy for you! I totally hear you on the nervous part! You will do great. Keep us posted!


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> goldfishy said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Hatethewait has af paid you a visit yet?
> 
> Tnguyen -wow you have loads of follies! Glad everything going well. When is your next scan?
> 
> I've just had my scan. So day 12 of stims and I have 2 follies between 18mm and 20mm and 8 between 14mm and 18mm. I also have approx 6 between 10mm and 14mm. So they have asked me to stay on gonal for another 2 days, hoping the smaller ones will catch up.
> 
> My collection is scheduled for Tuesday 12th and I will be triggering Sunday night. Seems like it's really happening now! Hubby is going on his work trip next Fri so he won't be around for transfer but at least he'll be back for test date, so I can either wail at him or celebrate!
> 
> I had an awful dream that my eggs weren't good enough cos they didn't have smiley faces! I think this dream is just an expression of my anxiety. In all honesty I am not feeling it will work this time and treating this as a practice run.
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, update on today's scan 11/8/2013 - a total of (7) measured at 16/17 (5) measured at 15/16 (3) measured at 14 and about (3) measured at 11. They took bloods so waiting on Dr's instructions. Depending on my bloods i will either have an appt tomorrow, Sunday, or Monday.
> 
> hatethewait - thats wonderful news that your insurance will cover. I wish i don't have to do the IM injections. So have AF showed up yet?
> 
> goldfishy and chris - we maybe retrieving the same day. Today they were saying that i may trigger on sunday or monday which puts me at a tuesday or Wednesday ER. YIKESSSS - its moving along so quickly.
> 
> Wishing you ladies luck and we are almost there :happydance:Click to expand...

 Yikes is right! Ah


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> AF is here!!! :happydance: I have never been so excited to see her. I am so ready for this part of the journey and haven't felt this hopeful in a long time!! CD2 ultrasound, test transfer and labs planned for tomorrow. If all goes well I'll be stimming tomorrow night. :thumbup:
> 
> Goldfishy- Sounds like things are looking great in your ovaries today!! Can't believe you are triggering in just a couple of days! This goes so fast. That's great that your hubby will be back by test day. Hopefully you will be celebrating then :winkwink: Sorry you aren't feeling to hopeful. :hugs: Try not to stress too much, although I know it's hard not to. I am rooting for you!!
> 
> Chris- 18 follicles is AWESOME! :happydance: I would just call your docs office and see what they think of the nipple pain. It is probably nothing since the levels looked good yesterday morning, but it certainly won't hurt to ask. I'm a big advocate for being too cautious than not cautious enough. Let us know what happens.
> 
> Woohoo for AF! So excited for you to start the journey!
> I called the nurse and they sent me for blood work "stat" I am going tomorrow morning for ultrasound and they will have my blood results then. I am so nervous it's happening again.Click to expand...

Chris..hope your blood work goes well/ but since you are on the lupron...i'm sure it did its job in suppressing. Goodluck and keep us updated tomorrow!


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- Lots of good follicles at your scan yesterday! How'd it go today?

goldfishy- I'm on the antagonist protocol. No bcp for me either. 

Chris- How'd it go today? Glad they are keeping a close eye on you! 

AFM- Baseline appointment went well today- no cysts, thin lining, low estrogen levels. Cleared to start stimming tonight with follistim 225 units! Next scan on Tuesday! I can't wait to see how my follicles are looking. I wish I could go in every day! Ah I am starting to get nervous.


----------



## goldfishy

Hatethewait85 said:


> tnguyen- Lots of good follicles at your scan yesterday! How'd it go today?
> 
> goldfishy- I'm on the antagonist protocol. No bcp for me either.
> 
> Chris- How'd it go today? Glad they are keeping a close eye on you!
> 
> AFM- Baseline appointment went well today- no cysts, thin lining, low estrogen levels. Cleared to start stimming tonight with follistim 225 units! Next scan on Tuesday! I can't wait to see how my follicles are looking. I wish I could go in every day! Ah I am starting to get nervous.


HTW - Heehee funny you want to go for scans every day! Despite the dildo cam, I also quite enjoy seeing them measure the follicles on the screen! So you'll be triggering around 19th Nov?

Tnguyen - have you triggered? 

Chris - any news on your bloods?

I am triggering tonight and scheduled for collection on Tuesday morning. No injections tmrw! Yay! 

I'm really nervous now and excited. Have told hubby he needs to ask all the questions on follicles and eggs on EC day in case I'm out of it.


----------



## Hatethewait85

I'm not sure when I'll trigger. I didn't even think to ask! They say people usually stim around 10 days so I guess somewhere around the 19th would be about right. I guess I'll know more on Tuesday. I can't believe how fast this will go. 

Good luck with your triggering tonight goldfishy! Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow, too! Keep us posted.


----------



## tnguyen916

hey ladies...here is my update...so since friday I have had a dr's appt everyday, and will have one on monday and tuesday. On friday saturday and sunday's appt went well both with follicles, uterine lining, and estrogen...My scan's today - uterine lining 12mm / estrogen is 2K something / 4 follicles measuring 21 (5) follicles measuring 20 (3) follicles measuring 19 (2 or 3) ranging 15. 
SO i'm ready to trigger tonight - ER on tuesday -


----------



## Chris_25

Sorry I didn't get back on here yesterday. The blood work turned out good and progesterone levels were still low. The other doctor did the ultrasound and said I have about 45 eggs in there so he didn't even count all of them. He said they don't really like to see that many I guess because they want quality not quantity. Doesn't mean that they will retrieve that many though. He said my ovaries work too well! Can I ever win? Lol I'm hoping I get good quality and quantity. I stopes menopur today and only did the gonal f. I go tomorrow morning blood and ultrasound and he said possibly ER on Wednesday!

I have to catch up with all of you. I am on my phone so forgive me.


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> tnguyen- Lots of good follicles at your scan yesterday! How'd it go today?
> 
> goldfishy- I'm on the antagonist protocol. No bcp for me either.
> 
> Chris- How'd it go today? Glad they are keeping a close eye on you!
> 
> AFM- Baseline appointment went well today- no cysts, thin lining, low estrogen levels. Cleared to start stimming tonight with follistim 225 units! Next scan on Tuesday! I can't wait to see how my follicles are looking. I wish I could go in every day! Ah I am starting to get nervous.

Yay so exciting how did the first night of stims go?


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> hey ladies...here is my update...so since friday I have had a dr's appt everyday, and will have one on monday and tuesday. On friday saturday and sunday's appt went well both with follicles, uterine lining, and estrogen...My scan's today - uterine lining 12mm / estrogen is 2K something / 4 follicles measuring 21 (5) follicles measuring 20 (3) follicles measuring 19 (2 or 3) ranging 15.
> SO i'm ready to trigger tonight - ER on tuesday -

Ah! Yay that's awesome news! We are still a day apart! :)


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> tnguyen- Lots of good follicles at your scan yesterday! How'd it go today?
> 
> goldfishy- I'm on the antagonist protocol. No bcp for me either.
> 
> Chris- How'd it go today? Glad they are keeping a close eye on you!
> 
> AFM- Baseline appointment went well today- no cysts, thin lining, low estrogen levels. Cleared to start stimming tonight with follistim 225 units! Next scan on Tuesday! I can't wait to see how my follicles are looking. I wish I could go in every day! Ah I am starting to get nervous.
> 
> 
> HTW - Heehee funny you want to go for scans every day! Despite the dildo cam, I also quite enjoy seeing them measure the follicles on the screen! So you'll be triggering around 19th Nov?
> 
> Tnguyen - have you triggered?
> 
> Chris - any news on your bloods?
> 
> I am triggering tonight and scheduled for collection on Tuesday morning. No injections tmrw! Yay!
> 
> I'm really nervous now and excited. Have told hubby he needs to ask all the questions on follicles and eggs on EC day in case I'm out of it.Click to expand...



How exciting! That's a good idea to have dh find out all the info. I hope we can count on them! Lol he might tell me a whole opposite story


----------



## tnguyen916

omg ladies..its 1 am and i just triggered. I have to say....I DID NOT FEEL a thing. What helped alot i think was the fact that i iced the area for a few minutes before i actually had the injection. At one point i had to ask if "you inserted the needle yet" By the time i said that the injection was all done. The ice pack helped numb the area. 

I go in tomorrow morning for the finals before egg retrieval. My last bloodwork and last US. OMG...i can't believe this whole process is almost over.


----------



## Dodima1999

Ladies can I join you. I am due to start IVF in a few weeks with drugs starting 20/11 and hopefully retrieval end of November start if December. 
I will be on Menopur 225iu and Cetoride 0.25mg. Not sure what trigger shot is can't remember. I ordered drugs today so should have them by the weekend. 
I've to get one more blood test tomorrow (HIV etc just to check all in order EU regulations)

Bit of background we have no problems as such just unexplained infertility:growlmad: We did 3 rounds of IUI. First round I didn't react to medal and we had to cancel. Terrified the same thing will happen again.

Have changed my diet (trying to eat healthy) down to 1 cup of coffee a day (get really bad headaches if I don't drink any) and in,y drink berry fruit tea or water. Also taking Pregnacare daily and started weekly sessions of Reiki, have had 2 so far. 

Good luck ladies and thanks for sharing. 

:hugs: to all


----------



## tnguyen916

Dodima1999 said:


> Ladies can I join you. I am due to start IVF in a few weeks with drugs starting 20/11 and hopefully retrieval end of November start if December.
> I will be on Menopur 225iu and Cetoride 0.25mg. Not sure what trigger shot is can't remember. I ordered drugs today so should have them by the weekend.
> I've to get one more blood test tomorrow (HIV etc just to check all in order EU regulations)
> 
> Bit of background we have no problems as such just unexplained infertility:growlmad: We did 3 rounds of IUI. First round I didn't react to medal and we had to cancel. Terrified the same thing will happen again.
> 
> Have changed my diet (trying to eat healthy) down to 1 cup of coffee a day (get really bad headaches if I don't drink any) and in,y drink berry fruit tea or water. Also taking Pregnacare daily and started weekly sessions of Reiki, have had 2 so far.
> 
> Good luck ladies and thanks for sharing.
> 
> :hugs: to all

Hi and welcome Dodima...how exciting that you will be starting soon...It will go by quickly...I feel like i just started and now I am ready for egg collection tomorrow. 

Keep us posted and goodluck:happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> omg ladies..its 1 am and i just triggered. I have to say....I DID NOT FEEL a thing. What helped alot i think was the fact that i iced the area for a few minutes before i actually had the injection. At one point i had to ask if "you inserted the needle yet" By the time i said that the injection was all done. The ice pack helped numb the area.
> 
> I go in tomorrow morning for the finals before egg retrieval. My last bloodwork and last US. OMG...i can't believe this whole process is almost over.

Omg yay! What day is your ER Tuesday or Wednesday? I am so nervous I am triggering tonight at 8:30pm and go in at 7am Wednesday for ER! Ah I also cannot believe I'm at this point!


----------



## Chris_25

Dodima1999 said:


> Ladies can I join you. I am due to start IVF in a few weeks with drugs starting 20/11 and hopefully retrieval end of November start if December.
> I will be on Menopur 225iu and Cetoride 0.25mg. Not sure what trigger shot is can't remember. I ordered drugs today so should have them by the weekend.
> I've to get one more blood test tomorrow (HIV etc just to check all in order EU regulations)
> 
> Bit of background we have no problems as such just unexplained infertility:growlmad: We did 3 rounds of IUI. First round I didn't react to medal and we had to cancel. Terrified the same thing will happen again.
> 
> Have changed my diet (trying to eat healthy) down to 1 cup of coffee a day (get really bad headaches if I don't drink any) and in,y drink berry fruit tea or water. Also taking Pregnacare daily and started weekly sessions of Reiki, have had 2 so far.
> 
> Good luck ladies and thanks for sharing.
> 
> :hugs: to all

Hello and welcome! We are also pretty much unexplained! :( 
Glad you are taking the next step down the IVF road! I have done 7 iui's which all failed and I never got pregnant. I'm wishing us all the best! Xo


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> omg ladies..its 1 am and i just triggered. I have to say....I DID NOT FEEL a thing. What helped alot i think was the fact that i iced the area for a few minutes before i actually had the injection. At one point i had to ask if "you inserted the needle yet" By the time i said that the injection was all done. The ice pack helped numb the area.
> 
> I go in tomorrow morning for the finals before egg retrieval. My last bloodwork and last US. OMG...i can't believe this whole process is almost over.
> 
> Omg yay! What day is your ER Tuesday or Wednesday? I am so nervous I am triggering tonight at 8:30pm and go in at 7am Wednesday for ER! Ah I also cannot believe I'm at this point!Click to expand...

chris my ER is tomorrow at 11:30 am :happydance: I was nervous about the trigger too but after i had it done was so relieved..hahaha. I would suggest to have someone else do it for you and if possible ice the spot before injecting...helps a ton. Good luck you will do great:thumbup:


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> omg ladies..its 1 am and i just triggered. I have to say....I DID NOT FEEL a thing. What helped alot i think was the fact that i iced the area for a few minutes before i actually had the injection. At one point i had to ask if "you inserted the needle yet" By the time i said that the injection was all done. The ice pack helped numb the area.
> 
> I go in tomorrow morning for the finals before egg retrieval. My last bloodwork and last US. OMG...i can't believe this whole process is almost over.
> 
> Omg yay! What day is your ER Tuesday or Wednesday? I am so nervous I am triggering tonight at 8:30pm and go in at 7am Wednesday for ER! Ah I also cannot believe I'm at this point!Click to expand...
> 
> chris my ER is tomorrow at 11:30 am :happydance: I was nervous about the trigger too but after i had it done was so relieved..hahaha. I would suggest to have someone else do it for you and if possible ice the spot before injecting...helps a ton. Good luck you will do great:thumbup:Click to expand...


I'm not nervous about the trigger because this will be my 8th time doing a trigger shot lol I'm nervous about the ER and the outcome of it all. 
They also gave me pills to start taking tonight called destonix to prevent ohss again. I am starting antibiotics tomorrow night. Do any of you have to take antibiotics? 
Good luck to you and please keep us posted!


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> omg ladies..its 1 am and i just triggered. I have to say....I DID NOT FEEL a thing. What helped alot i think was the fact that i iced the area for a few minutes before i actually had the injection. At one point i had to ask if "you inserted the needle yet" By the time i said that the injection was all done. The ice pack helped numb the area.
> 
> I go in tomorrow morning for the finals before egg retrieval. My last bloodwork and last US. OMG...i can't believe this whole process is almost over.
> 
> Omg yay! What day is your ER Tuesday or Wednesday? I am so nervous I am triggering tonight at 8:30pm and go in at 7am Wednesday for ER! Ah I also cannot believe I'm at this point!Click to expand...
> 
> chris my ER is tomorrow at 11:30 am :happydance: I was nervous about the trigger too but after i had it done was so relieved..hahaha. I would suggest to have someone else do it for you and if possible ice the spot before injecting...helps a ton. Good luck you will do great:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not nervous about the trigger because this will be my 8th time doing a trigger shot lol I'm nervous about the ER and the outcome of it all.
> They also gave me pills to start taking tonight called destonix to prevent ohss again. I am starting antibiotics tomorrow night. Do any of you have to take antibiotics?
> Good luck to you and please keep us posted!Click to expand...

Chris i will keep my fingers crossed for u that ER will go well n that u will have lots of embies....I go in for egg retrieval today:happydance: I'm also on antibiotics for 3 days starting tomorrow- just precaution so I don't get an infection. Today after my retrieval I start the compound progesterone suppositories and 1cc of PIO. I'm also taking another med - cant seem to remember the name but i think methyprednisone or something similar. I am also taking Estrace twice a day- continue taking bb aspirin n prenatal vitamins. 

I will keep u ladies updated on my ER? 

How are you ladies doing any new updates?


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> omg ladies..its 1 am and i just triggered. I have to say....I DID NOT FEEL a thing. What helped alot i think was the fact that i iced the area for a few minutes before i actually had the injection. At one point i had to ask if "you inserted the needle yet" By the time i said that the injection was all done. The ice pack helped numb the area.
> 
> I go in tomorrow morning for the finals before egg retrieval. My last bloodwork and last US. OMG...i can't believe this whole process is almost over.
> 
> Omg yay! What day is your ER Tuesday or Wednesday? I am so nervous I am triggering tonight at 8:30pm and go in at 7am Wednesday for ER! Ah I also cannot believe I'm at this point!Click to expand...
> 
> chris my ER is tomorrow at 11:30 am :happydance: I was nervous about the trigger too but after i had it done was so relieved..hahaha. I would suggest to have someone else do it for you and if possible ice the spot before injecting...helps a ton. Good luck you will do great:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not nervous about the trigger because this will be my 8th time doing a trigger shot lol I'm nervous about the ER and the outcome of it all.
> They also gave me pills to start taking tonight called destonix to prevent ohss again. I am starting antibiotics tomorrow night. Do any of you have to take antibiotics?
> Good luck to you and please keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Chris i will keep my fingers crossed for u that ER will go well n that u will have lots of embies....I go in for egg retrieval today:happydance: I'm also on antibiotics for 3 days starting tomorrow- just precaution so I don't get an infection. Today after my retrieval I start the compound progesterone suppositories and 1cc of PIO. I'm also taking another med - cant seem to remember the name but i think methyprednisone or something similar. I am also taking Estrace twice a day- continue taking bb aspirin n prenatal vitamins.
> 
> I will keep u ladies updated on my ER?
> 
> How are you ladies doing any new updates?Click to expand...



They also gave me Methyprednisone as well but not sure when they are going to advise me to take it. 
Good luck to you I know everything is going to go wonderful for you! Update us as soon as you can! Where do you live?


----------



## goldfishy

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well?

Tnguyen - how was you er?

Chris - have you triggered? I'm so glad this cycle is going well for you! I can't believe how many follicles you have! 
Good luck for ec. 

Dodima - welcome to the club! You mention eu regulations, yet your profile says NYC? Just intrigued as I'm UK. 

Hatethewaite - how's stimming going? Are you doing anything different? I tried to eat 2 eggs per day, pint of milk and 5 Brazil nuts. Not sure if they've made any difference, but egg protein good for our eggs. 

As for me, I am recovering from ec which took place earlier today. Everything was fine and tummy feels sore and crampy. Well they got 9 eggs and will be calling tmrw to let us know how many fertilised. Hubby's sperm count was the lowest today! Only 5m which they will wash and prob end up with 2m. Everything else ok so they will be doing icsi. 

X


----------



## goldfishy

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Day 3 and itchhhing to test. My official clinic test day is 14th November. They did say i could pop in for a blood test on 12th but its nearly a 3 hour journey so we said we would wait :thumbup:
> 
> The actual transfer day was fine. I was worried as the doctor told me to have my bladder half full. By the time i got there i was bursting :wacko: So i half emptied, was gowned up and i was on the bed before i knew it.
> 
> They showed the little embies in the lab on a camera/tv so we could see in the other room. It showed them being sucked up into the catheter. The doc im guessing used the smear tool (pap). Well thats what it felt like anyway. It really did feel like a longer than normal smear.
> 
> Didnt hurt at all. I was more concern that id sneeze during the procedure and the tool would shoot out and whack the doctor in the face :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> A bit crampy lately but im told thats normal and the progesterone gel has produced some gross looking discharge but again im told is normal. :sick:
> 
> Ive just been looking at your meds figures £££££££$$$$$$ Its disgusting they can charge so much! I dont actually know how much mine have cost but i cant imagine is that far off what you guy are paying! :nope: SO bad :cry:

Hiya

We haven't heard from you. Hope all ok. Have you tested yet? Fingers crossed x


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Hi ladies hope you are all doing well?
> 
> Tnguyen - how was you er?
> 
> Chris - have you triggered? I'm so glad this cycle is going well for you! I can't believe how many follicles you have!
> Good luck for ec.
> 
> Dodima - welcome to the club! You mention eu regulations, yet your profile says NYC? Just intrigued as I'm UK.
> 
> Hatethewaite - how's stimming going? Are you doing anything different? I tried to eat 2 eggs per day, pint of milk and 5 Brazil nuts. Not sure if they've made any difference, but egg protein good for our eggs.
> 
> As for me, I am recovering from ec which took place earlier today. Everything was fine and tummy feels sore and crampy. Well they got 9 eggs and will be calling tmrw to let us know how many fertilised. Hubby's sperm count was the lowest today! Only 5m which they will wash and prob end up with 2m. Everything else ok so they will be doing icsi.
> 
> X

Yes, i triggered last night and go tomorrow morning at 7am for ER! Ah 

Glad to hear everything went well for you and 9 eggs is good! Don't worry about the sperm count icsi will help. Did you fall asleep easily and calm?


----------



## Dodima1999

Gold fishy. I'm not sure what's going on. I'm in Cavan Ireland. Million miles from NYC. Today's bloods are part if EU regulation to ensure that I'm not HIV positive or have Hep B or Hep C. DH has to get same bloods too.

Hope everyone is well with trigger shots and Tnguyen how did retrieval go???

:dust: to all


----------



## tnguyen916

hi ladies...i just got back from ER and now resting in bed afte scarfing down a big juicy hamburger...LOL. I have no dietary restriction provided i can keep it down. 

Everything is fine except for the crampings. I requested for lidocaine injection before they put onmy IV which helps alot b/c i didn't feel a thing. 

They collected 13 - so far so good 13 is my favorite number- vert significant for both hubby and i ( i was born on the 13th we got married on the 13th year together and now we've collected 13 eggs) I think that was meant to be :happydance:

goldfishy hope your doing well / 9 is great / remember quality not quantity:thumbup:

Chris- good luck tomorrow and keep us posted for tomorrow- so exciting


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> omg ladies..its 1 am and i just triggered. I have to say....I DID NOT FEEL a thing. What helped alot i think was the fact that i iced the area for a few minutes before i actually had the injection. At one point i had to ask if "you inserted the needle yet" By the time i said that the injection was all done. The ice pack helped numb the area.
> 
> I go in tomorrow morning for the finals before egg retrieval. My last bloodwork and last US. OMG...i can't believe this whole process is almost over.
> 
> Omg yay! What day is your ER Tuesday or Wednesday? I am so nervous I am triggering tonight at 8:30pm and go in at 7am Wednesday for ER! Ah I also cannot believe I'm at this point!Click to expand...
> 
> chris my ER is tomorrow at 11:30 am :happydance: I was nervous about the trigger too but after i had it done was so relieved..hahaha. I would suggest to have someone else do it for you and if possible ice the spot before injecting...helps a ton. Good luck you will do great:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not nervous about the trigger because this will be my 8th time doing a trigger shot lol I'm nervous about the ER and the outcome of it all.
> They also gave me pills to start taking tonight called destonix to prevent ohss again. I am starting antibiotics tomorrow night. Do any of you have to take antibiotics?
> Good luck to you and please keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Chris i will keep my fingers crossed for u that ER will go well n that u will have lots of embies....I go in for egg retrieval today:happydance: I'm also on antibiotics for 3 days starting tomorrow- just precaution so I don't get an infection. Today after my retrieval I start the compound progesterone suppositories and 1cc of PIO. I'm also taking another med - cant seem to remember the name but i think methyprednisone or something similar. I am also taking Estrace twice a day- continue taking bb aspirin n prenatal vitamins.
> 
> I will keep u ladies updated on my ER?
> 
> How are you ladies doing any new updates?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave me Methyprednisone as well but not sure when they are going to advise me to take it.
> Good luck to you I know everything is going to go wonderful for you! Update us as soon as you can! Where do you live?Click to expand...


Chris, I'm from huntington beach california USA


----------



## tnguyen916

Dodima1999 said:


> Gold fishy. I'm not sure what's going on. I'm in Cavan Ireland. Million miles from NYC. Today's bloods are part if EU regulation to ensure that I'm not HIV positive or have Hep B or Hep C. DH has to get same bloods too.
> 
> Hope everyone is well with trigger shots and Tnguyen how did retrieval go???
> 
> :dust: to all

hi dodima...hope ur bloods are good- I did the same thing..here it is called a pre ivf screening. retrieval went well thank you...just sore and in bed trying to recover.

when do you start the whole process?


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> hi ladies...i just got back from ER and now resting in bed afte scarfing down a big juicy hamburger...LOL. I have no dietary restriction provided i can keep it down.
> 
> Everything is fine except for the crampings. I requested for lidocaine injection before they put onmy IV which helps alot b/c i didn't feel a thing.
> 
> They collected 13 - so far so good 13 is my favorite number- vert significant for both hubby and i ( i was born on the 13th we got married on the 13th year together and now we've collected 13 eggs) I think that was meant to be :happydance:
> 
> goldfishy hope your doing well / 9 is great / remember quality not quantity:thumbup:
> 
> Chris- good luck tomorrow and keep us posted for tomorrow- so exciting


Amazing news! Yay! They got a lot of eggies! Keep us updated on their progress! Glad your feeling ok. You were fully asleep, right? That's funny that number keeps popping up and I'm getting my ER on the 13th lol hope it's good for us all! 
Thank you and as soon as I'm alert I will update.


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies...i just got back from ER and now resting in bed afte scarfing down a big juicy hamburger...LOL. I have no dietary restriction provided i can keep it down.
> 
> Everything is fine except for the crampings. I requested for lidocaine injection before they put onmy IV which helps alot b/c i didn't feel a thing.
> 
> They collected 13 - so far so good 13 is my favorite number- vert significant for both hubby and i ( i was born on the 13th we got married on the 13th year together and now we've collected 13 eggs) I think that was meant to be :happydance:
> 
> goldfishy hope your doing well / 9 is great / remember quality not quantity:thumbup:
> 
> Chris- good luck tomorrow and keep us posted for tomorrow- so exciting
> 
> 
> Amazing news! Yay! They got a lot of eggies! Keep us updated on their progress! Glad your feeling ok. You were fully asleep, right? That's funny that number keeps popping up and I'm getting my ER on the 13th lol hope it's good for us all!
> Thank you and as soon as I'm alert I will update.Click to expand...

Thanks Chris...and goodluck tomorrow. I was fully asleep...the last thing i remember was that they were draping me and then i woke up in the recovery room. 

Yes please keep us updated..YAY so excited for you. Dr wants to do 5dt and now we have to decide 1 or 2. :happydance:


----------



## Dodima1999

tnguyen916 said:


> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Gold fishy. I'm not sure what's going on. I'm in Cavan Ireland. Million miles from NYC. Today's bloods are part if EU regulation to ensure that I'm not HIV positive or have Hep B or Hep C. DH has to get same bloods too.
> 
> Hope everyone is well with trigger shots and Tnguyen how did retrieval go???
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> hi dodima...hope ur bloods are good- I did the same thing..here it is called a pre ivf screening. retrieval went well thank you...just sore and in bed trying to recover.
> 
> when do you start the whole process?Click to expand...

I should be starting on meds (Menopur) on 20th Nov all going to plan with first scan around 27th or 28th. :happydance:

Brilliant news for you. Well done :thumbup:

Dying to hear how you all do over next few days.


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- What do you trigger with? Mine is just a subcutaneous injection and so the needles are so tiny I wouldn't even think to numb the area! 13 eggs is a great number! :happydance: Will you get a call tomorrow telling you how many fertilized? Did they say why you are taking methylprednisolone after the retrieval?

Chris- 45!?! That's crazy lots! Hopefully there are a good number of good quality eggies there! Good luck with the retrieval tomorrow. Please let us know how it goes. I'll take antibiotics (doxycycline) starting the day of the retrieval, I think. Did they say why you are taking methylprednisolone after the retrieval?

Dodima- Hi! This goes by so fast, you'll be stimming in no time! Good luck!

Goldfishy- Glad your EC went well! 9 eggs sounds like a pretty good number. Don't worry about the sperm count; ICSI will take care of any of that so you are good to go! It sounds like you did some good diet changes to decrease your risk of OHSS. I'm not really doing anything differently. I eat eggs every morning and try to drink lots of fluids as well so hopefully no problems! 

AFM- Had my first scan since starting stims today. Went pretty well I think. I didn't have my usual doc so I don't think I got as much info. What I do know is that my lining was about 6, my e2 level was 450ish, I had 1 follicle on each side >10, and then 10-15+ on each side close to that. So my follistim dose is being lowered to 175 tonight and tomorrow. I go back in for more labs and u/s on Thursday! I hope its my regular doc doing the u/s so I can get a feel for when EC might be. 

Glad to hear things are going well for all of you!


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> tnguyen- What do you trigger with? Mine is just a subcutaneous injection and so the needles are so tiny I wouldn't even think to numb the area! 13 eggs is a great number! :happydance: Will you get a call tomorrow telling you how many fertilized? Did they say why you are taking methylprednisolone after the retrieval?
> 
> Chris- 45!?! That's crazy lots! Hopefully there are a good number of good quality eggies there! Good luck with the retrieval tomorrow. Please let us know how it goes. I'll take antibiotics (doxycycline) starting the day of the retrieval, I think. Did they say why you are taking methylprednisolone after the retrieval?
> 
> Dodima- Hi! This goes by so fast, you'll be stimming in no time! Good luck!
> 
> Goldfishy- Glad your EC went well! 9 eggs sounds like a pretty good number. Don't worry about the sperm count; ICSI will take care of any of that so you are good to go! It sounds like you did some good diet changes to decrease your risk of OHSS. I'm not really doing anything differently. I eat eggs every morning and try to drink lots of fluids as well so hopefully no problems!
> 
> AFM- Had my first scan since starting stims today. Went pretty well I think. I didn't have my usual doc so I don't think I got as much info. What I do know is that my lining was about 6, my e2 level was 450ish, I had 1 follicle on each side >10, and then 10-15+ on each side close to that. So my follistim dose is being lowered to 175 tonight and tomorrow. I go back in for more labs and u/s on Thursday! I hope its my regular doc doing the u/s so I can get a feel for when EC might be.
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well for all of you!

Hatethewait...my trigger was novarel / hcg and it's intramuscular. Wow those are great numbers and as it may seem u respond well. For your first scan your lining looks great!! Sounds like you are off to a great start.


----------



## tnguyen916

Oh and I think the methyprednisone is to help w the swelling.


----------



## tnguyen916

Hey ladies just had my first PIO injection. Again it wasn't bad at all..I iced the area while my heating pad was warming up in microwave. Then I put the syringe under hot water for about 15 sec. When heat pad is done I lay the syringe on top while I clean the area. Once the area dries I get the injection. It goes in slowly - really the only thing u feel is the when it gets through the skin once it's in you don't feel it. After the injection I rub the area for a min and then lay on a heating pad. 

Going through IVF has gotten me over my fear of needles!!! Hahaha


----------



## goldfishy

Good news ladies! 6 eggs have fertilised! I was hoping for more than 5 so very happy! I have been given a provisional appt for 3 day transfer on Friday and they will call me that morning if they think a 5 day transfer is better. 

I am currently taking progesterone suppositories and antibiotics to make sure no internal infection. They were worried about cysts being punctured and leaking blood. 

Tnguyen - you have a great number of eggs! Let us know how they fertilise!

Chris - hope retrieval goes well x

Htw - that is a great number of follicles! Which day of stims were you on when you had that scan? 

Dodima - you are now showing as being in Ireland! I had all the hiv and hep blood tests too. In fact hubby had to have them also


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies I just got home from Egg Retrieval and I am puking from the anasthesia but other than that all went great and they were able to retrieve 23 eggs. I was crying because I was drugged up and thought they said they only got 3.
Thank you for all the well wishes!


----------



## Kzee

Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined? 

I had EC last Wednesday and had a 5dt on Monday. Now in the TWW. SO scared! We had 8 eggs retrieved, 6 fertilized and on day 3 we have 4 at the 8 cell stage so had a 5dt. On the day, there was one clear leader, a blastocyst, not the best grade, but a blast nonetheless so that's something to be grateful for! None were good enough to freeze on day 6 but they said they only freeze the absolute BEST ones as this would count as one of the funded cycles. So, without being too negative, we have 2 fresh cycles if this doesn't work. Praying I don't have to use them though!

I'm only on 2dp5dt but it's hard already! I guess I just can't ever imagine being pregnant as it's always seemed so out of our reach :( BUT maybe, just maybe this could be it! Fingers crossed and baby dust to you all! 

Hope you're all doing well, I love reading everyone's updates and find everyone so supportive and knowledgeable on this site! xx


----------



## tnguyen916

kzee welcome and congrats on being PUPO :happydance: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you...Are you going to test before your OTD? 

goldfishy - 6 fertilized is GREAT!!!! I'm so excited for your upcoming transfer. Do you know how many you will put back in? My dr wants me to think about how many I want to put back in so hubby and I have to decide before transfer- max 2.

Chris - so glad your egg collection went well sorry about being nauseous My dr gave me an anti nausea medication before EC. 

AFM no updates yet its still early ill update as soon as i get the call


----------



## goldfishy

Kzee said:


> Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined?
> 
> I had EC last Wednesday and had a 5dt on Monday. Now in the TWW. SO scared! We had 8 eggs retrieved, 6 fertilized and on day 3 we have 4 at the 8 cell stage so had a 5dt. On the day, there was one clear leader, a blastocyst, not the best grade, but a blast nonetheless so that's something to be grateful for! None were good enough to freeze on day 6 but they said they only freeze the absolute BEST ones as this would count as one of the funded cycles. So, without being too negative, we have 2 fresh cycles if this doesn't work. Praying I don't have to use them though!
> 
> I'm only on 2dp5dt but it's hard already! I guess I just can't ever imagine being pregnant as it's always seemed so out of our reach :( BUT maybe, just maybe this could be it! Fingers crossed and baby dust to you all!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well, I love reading everyone's updates and find everyone so supportive and knowledgeable on this site! xx

Hi kzee! How is the tww treating you? Are you gonna test early? 

I know what you mean about pregnancy being out of reach. To me it feels like a natural pregnancy is so very hard to achieve. I mean for a tiny sperm to even find the tiny egg! How the heck does that even happen in your body! 

If you don't mind me asking, which borough do you fall under? We are only offered 1 fresh cycle and 2 frozen, subject to no baby being born. It's terrible how the UK has a postcode lottery in place. I wish it was a fairer system.


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> kzee welcome and congrats on being PUPO :happydance: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you...Are you going to test before your OTD?
> 
> goldfishy - 6 fertilized is GREAT!!!! I'm so excited for your upcoming transfer. Do you know how many you will put back in? My dr wants me to think about how many I want to put back in so hubby and I have to decide before transfer- max 2.
> 
> Chris - so glad your egg collection went well sorry about being nauseous My dr gave me an anti nausea medication before EC.
> 
> AFM no updates yet its still early ill update as soon as i get the call

They gave me the nausea medication too but unfortunately I still puke. I'm feel better now though.


----------



## goldfishy

tnguyen916 said:


> kzee welcome and congrats on being PUPO :happydance: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you...Are you going to test before your OTD?
> 
> goldfishy - 6 fertilized is GREAT!!!! I'm so excited for your upcoming transfer. Do you know how many you will put back in? My dr wants me to think about how many I want to put back in so hubby and I have to decide before transfer- max 2.
> 
> Chris - so glad your egg collection went well sorry about being nauseous My dr gave me an anti nausea medication before EC.
> 
> AFM no updates yet its still early ill update as soon as i get the call

Hmm I've also been thinking about how many I'd like transferred. Our hospital does not like multiple births and will try and push single embryo transfer. However it is all dependent on quality of embryos and whether there are any to freeze. In all honesty I would prefer one baby but my main goal is to become pregnant, so if transferring 2 gives me a better chance, I'll take it! 

Looking forward to hearing your fertilisation numbers!


----------



## goldfishy

Chris_25 said:


> Hi ladies I just got home from Egg Retrieval and I am puking from the anasthesia but other than that all went great and they were able to retrieve 23 eggs. I was crying because I was drugged up and thought they said they only got 3.
> Thank you for all the well wishes!

Hi Chris what a great number! Make sure you keep hydrated. Hope you feel better x


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Good news ladies! 6 eggs have fertilised! I was hoping for more than 5 so very happy! I have been given a provisional appt for 3 day transfer on Friday and they will call me that morning if they think a 5 day transfer is better.
> 
> I am currently taking progesterone suppositories and antibiotics to make sure no internal infection. They were worried about cysts being punctured and leaking blood.
> 
> Tnguyen - you have a great number of eggs! Let us know how they fertilise!
> 
> Chris - hope retrieval goes well x
> 
> Htw - that is a great number of follicles! Which day of stims were you on when you had that scan?
> 
> Dodima - you are now showing as being in Ireland! I had all the hiv and hep blood tests too. In fact hubby had to have them also

So happy to hear that many fertiliZed! Woohoo so happy for you!


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I just got home from Egg Retrieval and I am puking from the anasthesia but other than that all went great and they were able to retrieve 23 eggs. I was crying because I was drugged up and thought they said they only got 3.
> Thank you for all the well wishes!
> 
> Hi Chris what a great number! Make sure you keep hydrated. Hope you feel better xClick to expand...

Thank you. I'm trying to drink as much as I can. :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- IM would be painful! Glad you find a method that works to minimize the pain and I am extra glad that my trigger will be subcutaneous!! My doc was afraid I'd respond well so I guess it's good that I am living up to her expectations! :haha: I hope to know more about my progress tomorrow. Fx my fs is the one that does the ultrasound! Always good to look at the silver lining with the fear of needles. When I had my blood drawn yesterday the nurse apologized for the pain and I had to tell her that needles are certainly something that don't bother me anymore after all of this! Any updates on how many embies you still have growing??

Goldfishy- Yay for your 6 beautiful embies! :happydance: My scan was on CD5 (after 3 days of stims). Next scan tomorrow!! 

Chris- 23 eggs! That's great!! :happydance: So sorry that you are puking though. 

Kzee- Hi! Hope your 2ww flies by quickly! :dust:

AFM- nothing new to really report. Noticing some twinges but can't tell if it's in my head or real since I keep searching from some sign that things are goin on! :haha: As far as number of embryos to transfer, my clinic almost always does 2. She said it is extremely rare that she'd ever recommend just doing 1. I guess I will find out soon enough.


----------



## tnguyen916

still wating for the call. so nothing new to report yet.

hatethewait - some days i would feel twinges and other days i didn't feel a thing. But was reassuring when i got the scans b/c they were in fact growing. you are doing great so far. 

chris - i agree my goal is to get pregnant we will deal with the possibility of multiple births when and if it comes up :)


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> tnguyen- IM would be painful! Glad you find a method that works to minimize the pain and I am extra glad that my trigger will be subcutaneous!! My doc was afraid I'd respond well so I guess it's good that I am living up to her expectations! :haha: I hope to know more about my progress tomorrow. Fx my fs is the one that does the ultrasound! Always good to look at the silver lining with the fear of needles. When I had my blood drawn yesterday the nurse apologized for the pain and I had to tell her that needles are certainly something that don't bother me anymore after all of this! Any updates on how many embies you still have growing??
> 
> Goldfishy- Yay for your 6 beautiful embies! :happydance: My scan was on CD5 (after 3 days of stims). Next scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Chris- 23 eggs! That's great!! :happydance: So sorry that you are puking though.
> 
> Kzee- Hi! Hope your 2ww flies by quickly! :dust:
> 
> AFM- nothing new to really report. Noticing some twinges but can't tell if it's in my head or real since I keep searching from some sign that things are goin on! :haha: As far as number of embryos to transfer, my clinic almost always does 2. She said it is extremely rare that she'd ever recommend just doing 1. I guess I will find out soon enough.

Thank you! I will most definitely be putting back 2 I want to higher my chances and I'm not afraid of multiples. I want to just be pregnant. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> still wating for the call. so nothing new to report yet.
> 
> hatethewait - some days i would feel twinges and other days i didn't feel a thing. But was reassuring when i got the scans b/c they were in fact growing. you are doing great so far.
> 
> chris - i agree my goal is to get pregnant we will deal with the possibility of multiple births when and if it comes up :)

Exactly!


----------



## tnguyen916

just got the call ladies - 10 eggs fertilized :) i am tentatively scheduled for transfer on sunday!!!


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> just got the call ladies - 10 eggs fertilized :) i am tentatively scheduled for transfer on sunday!!!

That's awesome news I am so excited for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Chris- I'm with you! Show me the baby(ies)! I just want to be a mom.

tnguyen- yay for your 10 embies! :happydance: Sunday will be here before you know it. Will you get a call each day with updates?


----------



## Chris_25

Ladies that had your ER I'm having more pain and soreness tonight than I did earlier and much more bloating. Did this happen to you?


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> Ladies that had your ER I'm having more pain and soreness tonight than I did earlier and much more bloating. Did this happen to you?

Chris, i was the same more bloat and pain at night. Its probably b/c the pain meds are wearing off. Also the bloat can be b/c of constipation due to having pain meds and anasthesia. My dr has me measuring my weight and my tummy - gotta watch out signs for OHSS or something like that. Try taking a tylenol and re-position yourself in bed - also a heat pack helps


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> Chris- I'm with you! Show me the baby(ies)! I just want to be a mom.
> 
> tnguyen- yay for your 10 embies! :happydance: Sunday will be here before you know it. Will you get a call each day with updates?

Hatethewait...my clinic will call me everyday for an update. How's stimming? Hope all goes well w your scan tomorrow keep us posted!


----------



## tnguyen916

Also one more thing, I just realized you had 23 eggs retrieved....the more eggs taken the more pain you will have. Did you get a prescription for pain meds? That should help. I was ok w/ just tylenol.


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies that had your ER I'm having more pain and soreness tonight than I did earlier and much more bloating. Did this happen to you?
> 
> Chris, i was the same more bloat and pain at night. Its probably b/c the pain meds are wearing off. Also the bloat can be b/c of constipation due to having pain meds and anasthesia. My dr has me measuring my weight and my tummy - gotta watch out signs for OHSS or something like that. Try taking a tylenol and re-position yourself in bed - also a heat pack helpsClick to expand...

Yea, put heat on it last night it helps but then wasn't sure if I was supposed to.


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Also one more thing, I just realized you had 23 eggs retrieved....the more eggs taken the more pain you will have. Did you get a prescription for pain meds? That should help. I was ok w/ just tylenol.


That's true. No they told me just to take some tylenol but if I needed something stronger to call them. The pain is tolerable just feels very sore but that's expected.


----------



## Kzee

goldfishy said:


> Kzee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined?
> 
> I had EC last Wednesday and had a 5dt on Monday. Now in the TWW. SO scared! We had 8 eggs retrieved, 6 fertilized and on day 3 we have 4 at the 8 cell stage so had a 5dt. On the day, there was one clear leader, a blastocyst, not the best grade, but a blast nonetheless so that's something to be grateful for! None were good enough to freeze on day 6 but they said they only freeze the absolute BEST ones as this would count as one of the funded cycles. So, without being too negative, we have 2 fresh cycles if this doesn't work. Praying I don't have to use them though!
> 
> I'm only on 2dp5dt but it's hard already! I guess I just can't ever imagine being pregnant as it's always seemed so out of our reach :( BUT maybe, just maybe this could be it! Fingers crossed and baby dust to you all!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well, I love reading everyone's updates and find everyone so supportive and knowledgeable on this site! xx
> 
> Hi kzee! How is the tww treating you? Are you gonna test early?
> 
> I know what you mean about pregnancy being out of reach. To me it feels like a natural pregnancy is so very hard to achieve. I mean for a tiny sperm to even find the tiny egg! How the heck does that even happen in your body!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, which borough do you fall under? We are only offered 1 fresh cycle and 2 frozen, subject to no baby being born. It's terrible how the UK has a postcode lottery in place. I wish it was a fairer system.Click to expand...

Hi goldfishy! Thanks for your response!

I'm doing good. I think :wacko: I don't feel any different which is equally frustrating but good to not feel full of drugs! 

I decided that unless I get any really quite obvious symptoms then, i'm going to TRY and wait until my official test date. At the minute, I feel normal. Sore boobs but I did have that before the transfer, possibly due to the progesterone. I do occasionally get a couple of pangs of back ache. But it feels too far around the sides, more like muscle to be anything pregnancy related. I probably always have it and just never notice! Ah the TWW... 

Yeah, the postcode lottery is crazy. I live in East London and fall under the NELSHA borough. What about you? 

How's everything with you?!! xx


----------



## Briss

Ladies, can I join?

just got my AF and ready to start IVF No. 2. I am on short antagonist protocol (with mild stimulation). had a scan earlier this week and my left ovary has 6 follicles and right ovary 2 follicles. My right ovary has a cyst so it's possible that only left follicles will be collected. I got my meds and a letter that hopefully will let me take it with the needles as my hand luggage. I am going abroad tomorrow and will have to start my injections there. I need to keep it in the fridge which is a bit of a nuisance. It's a different FSH this time - Gonal F (last time it was menopur), they say they want to see whether I react better to this one. They start me with very low dose as they say 125 (usually they start with 150) on CD2 which is tomorrow. starting from CD5 I am to have scans and bloods (EC/LH) every other day to monitor stims and change meds if necessary. here I go again!

highhopes, I noticed that some ladies have success when they take estrogen after ET. I asked about it at my clinic but they said they do not do it with my protocol. Do you know what estrogen does? I know it's supposed to be low in TWW but it must be doing something good cos you had bfp with it. 

mandy, I am very sorry about OHSS, this is very tough. hopefully you are fully recovered now and your body will be in great shape for ET.

BabyLove, I am very sorry about your losses. my first IVF ended in chemical it was also very tough seeing a BFP for the first time followed by very low beta. Do they know what cause your mc? are they doing anything different this time around?

sunny, what are you taking for NK sells? My clinic wants to put me on prednisolone because I had a chemical on my first IVF but I wonder if this is a good idea. 

goldfishy, what clinic are you with? I am at Create. 6 embryos is great!! 

Chris, 23 eggs sounds amazing! well done. do you know how many fertilised? 

tnguyen, congratulations on 10 embryos!! 

Hatethewait, I asked about progesterone and was told that it makes no difference whether you do injections or suppositories. last time I had suppositories and it was fine, we will do the same this time. 

ladies, do you all get blood thinning injections in TWW?


----------



## tnguyen916

Briss said:


> Ladies, can I join?
> 
> just got my AF and ready to start IVF No. 2. I am on short antagonist protocol (with mild stimulation). had a scan earlier this week and my left ovary has 6 follicles and right ovary 2 follicles. My right ovary has a cyst so it's possible that only left follicles will be collected. I got my meds and a letter that hopefully will let me take it with the needles as my hand luggage. I am going abroad tomorrow and will have to start my injections there. I need to keep it in the fridge which is a bit of a nuisance. It's a different FSH this time - Gonal F (last time it was menopur), they say they want to see whether I react better to this one. They start me with very low dose as they say 125 (usually they start with 150) on CD2 which is tomorrow. starting from CD5 I am to have scans and bloods (EC/LH) every other day to monitor stims and change meds if necessary. here I go again!
> 
> highhopes, I noticed that some ladies have success when they take estrogen after ET. I asked about it at my clinic but they said they do not do it with my protocol. Do you know what estrogen does? I know it's supposed to be low in TWW but it must be doing something good cos you had bfp with it.
> 
> mandy, I am very sorry about OHSS, this is very tough. hopefully you are fully recovered now and your body will be in great shape for ET.
> 
> BabyLove, I am very sorry about your losses. my first IVF ended in chemical it was also very tough seeing a BFP for the first time followed by very low beta. Do they know what cause your mc? are they doing anything different this time around?
> 
> sunny, what are you taking for NK sells? My clinic wants to put me on prednisolone because I had a chemical on my first IVF but I wonder if this is a good idea.
> 
> goldfishy, what clinic are you with? I am at Create. 6 embryos is great!!
> 
> Chris, 23 eggs sounds amazing! well done. do you know how many fertilised?
> 
> tnguyen, congratulations on 10 embryos!!
> 
> Hatethewait, I asked about progesterone and was told that it makes no difference whether you do injections or suppositories. last time I had suppositories and it was fine, we will do the same this time.
> 
> ladies, do you all get blood thinning injections in TWW?

Hello and welcome Briss...so excited for your journey. 6 follies on the left looks good hopefully the other ones will catch up soon. I too was on gonal f but I was also on 1/2 vial of menopur and a small dose of lupron. 

Now that we are waiting to transfer I have a tons more meds....estrace 2x daily, doxycycline x2 for three days, methyprednisolone ( comes in a pack and the meds are taken for 5 days and it tapers down- I started first day w 6 pills). Then of course my daily prenatal and baby aspirin, compound progesterone capsule x3 inserted vaginally, and PIO injection. 

Keep us posted on your scans and good luck!!


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> Also one more thing, I just realized you had 23 eggs retrieved....the more eggs taken the more pain you will have. Did you get a prescription for pain meds? That should help. I was ok w/ just tylenol.
> 
> 
> That's true. No they told me just to take some tylenol but if I needed something stronger to call them. The pain is tolerable just feels very sore but that's expected.Click to expand...

How are you feeling today Chris...any better?


----------



## tnguyen916

Kzee said:


> goldfishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kzee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined?
> 
> I had EC last Wednesday and had a 5dt on Monday. Now in the TWW. SO scared! We had 8 eggs retrieved, 6 fertilized and on day 3 we have 4 at the 8 cell stage so had a 5dt. On the day, there was one clear leader, a blastocyst, not the best grade, but a blast nonetheless so that's something to be grateful for! None were good enough to freeze on day 6 but they said they only freeze the absolute BEST ones as this would count as one of the funded cycles. So, without being too negative, we have 2 fresh cycles if this doesn't work. Praying I don't have to use them though!
> 
> I'm only on 2dp5dt but it's hard already! I guess I just can't ever imagine being pregnant as it's always seemed so out of our reach :( BUT maybe, just maybe this could be it! Fingers crossed and baby dust to you all!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well, I love reading everyone's updates and find everyone so supportive and knowledgeable on this site! xx
> 
> Hi kzee! How is the tww treating you? Are you gonna test early?
> 
> I know what you mean about pregnancy being out of reach. To me it feels like a natural pregnancy is so very hard to achieve. I mean for a tiny sperm to even find the tiny egg! How the heck does that even happen in your body!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, which borough do you fall under? We are only offered 1 fresh cycle and 2 frozen, subject to no baby being born. It's terrible how the UK has a postcode lottery in place. I wish it was a fairer system.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi goldfishy! Thanks for your response!
> 
> I'm doing good. I think :wacko: I don't feel any different which is equally frustrating but good to not feel full of drugs!
> 
> I decided that unless I get any really quite obvious symptoms then, i'm going to TRY and wait until my official test date. At the minute, I feel normal. Sore boobs but I did have that before the transfer, possibly due to the progesterone. I do occasionally get a couple of pangs of back ache. But it feels too far around the sides, more like muscle to be anything pregnancy related. I probably always have it and just never notice! Ah the TWW...
> 
> Yeah, the postcode lottery is crazy. I live in East London and fall under the NELSHA borough. What about you?
> 
> How's everything with you?!! xxClick to expand...

Kzee congrats on being PUPO. Some of us ladies will be joining you shortly as we just had our egg retrieval. My dr is aiming for a 5 day transfer so not until Sunday. 

You had a 5dt so today your embryos should be implanting from what I've read. Good luck to you and I have a feeling you will be our BFP :)


----------



## goldfishy

Hi all

Chris - I hope you are feeling better. I felt terrible the next day. Very sore, crampy and also suffered shortness of breath. I phoned the docs today and they said it isn't uncommon. Apparently follicles fill up with found again which causes bloating and it pushes against your diaphragm. I've been advised to take paracetamol and drink 2-3 litres water per day. Heat pad or hot water bottle also helps. 

Tnguyen - what a great number of embryos! Good luck for transfer

Briss - hope this cycle goes well for you. I've had my nhs funded cycle at guys hospital london. 

Kzee - I'm doing well thanks! Feel less bloated now and enjoying injection free days! I'm south London with Lambeth borough. They have been pretty good. I was referred by GP in Aug and no waiting list.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi I'm feeling sore but doing ok. 
They just called me from the lab and out of 23 eggs only 3 fertilized on their own and 9 with ICSI so I have 12 left so far. I'm not sure why so many didn't fertilize on their own.


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Chris - I hope you are feeling better. I felt terrible the next day. Very sore, crampy and also suffered shortness of breath. I phoned the docs today and they said it isn't uncommon. Apparently follicles fill up with found again which causes bloating and it pushes against your diaphragm. I've been advised to take paracetamol and drink 2-3 litres water per day. Heat pad or hot water bottle also helps.
> 
> Tnguyen - what a great number of embryos! Good luck for transfer
> 
> Briss - hope this cycle goes well for you. I've had my nhs funded cycle at guys hospital london.
> 
> Kzee - I'm doing well thanks! Feel less bloated now and enjoying injection free days! I'm south London with Lambeth borough. They have been pretty good. I was referred by GP in Aug and no waiting list.


Oh wow make sure u keep drinking! I am going to put the heat on now I've been having pains in my chest area kind of like bad gas
Pains.


----------



## Kzee

tnguyen916 said:


> Kzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldfishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kzee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined?
> 
> I had EC last Wednesday and had a 5dt on Monday. Now in the TWW. SO scared! We had 8 eggs retrieved, 6 fertilized and on day 3 we have 4 at the 8 cell stage so had a 5dt. On the day, there was one clear leader, a blastocyst, not the best grade, but a blast nonetheless so that's something to be grateful for! None were good enough to freeze on day 6 but they said they only freeze the absolute BEST ones as this would count as one of the funded cycles. So, without being too negative, we have 2 fresh cycles if this doesn't work. Praying I don't have to use them though!
> 
> I'm only on 2dp5dt but it's hard already! I guess I just can't ever imagine being pregnant as it's always seemed so out of our reach :( BUT maybe, just maybe this could be it! Fingers crossed and baby dust to you all!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well, I love reading everyone's updates and find everyone so supportive and knowledgeable on this site! xx
> 
> Hi kzee! How is the tww treating you? Are you gonna test early?
> 
> I know what you mean about pregnancy being out of reach. To me it feels like a natural pregnancy is so very hard to achieve. I mean for a tiny sperm to even find the tiny egg! How the heck does that even happen in your body!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, which borough do you fall under? We are only offered 1 fresh cycle and 2 frozen, subject to no baby being born. It's terrible how the UK has a postcode lottery in place. I wish it was a fairer system.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi goldfishy! Thanks for your response!
> 
> I'm doing good. I think :wacko: I don't feel any different which is equally frustrating but good to not feel full of drugs!
> 
> I decided that unless I get any really quite obvious symptoms then, i'm going to TRY and wait until my official test date. At the minute, I feel normal. Sore boobs but I did have that before the transfer, possibly due to the progesterone. I do occasionally get a couple of pangs of back ache. But it feels too far around the sides, more like muscle to be anything pregnancy related. I probably always have it and just never notice! Ah the TWW...
> 
> Yeah, the postcode lottery is crazy. I live in East London and fall under the NELSHA borough. What about you?
> 
> How's everything with you?!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Kzee congrats on being PUPO. Some of us ladies will be joining you shortly as we just had our egg retrieval. My dr is aiming for a 5 day transfer so not until Sunday.
> 
> You had a 5dt so today your embryos should be implanting from what I've read. Good luck to you and I have a feeling you will be our BFP :)Click to expand...

tnguyen916 - aw bless you, that is so lovely of you to say, I'm really hoping and praying it'll be a BFP too! Hearing about other BFP's is so encouraging so I really hope I can be of service.. ha ha! :blush:

I just wish I felt something... anything to make me think it could be happening, but in reality, I don't. But who knows what's going on in there! Thank you for the good luck wishes!

Ah Sunday, that's a good day for transfer! Hopefully you can come home and just relax! I'm praying your embies are amazing for you on Sunday. Keep us posted x


----------



## Hatethewait85

Chris- Hope you are feeling a bit better this morning! 12 embies is a great number! Just remember, it only takes 1 perfect embie to make a baby. Isn't ICSI a life saver!? I am so glad we are going to do that on all of them. 

Briss- Good luck this cycle! I hope the antagonist protocol works well for you. I will not be taking blood thinning injections. I will be taking a baby aspirin after EC though. 

tnguyen- Any updates??

kzee- Don't fret that you don't feel anything. I have heard many BFP with no symptoms! So just relax (easier said than done) and enjoy the journey as best you can. I've been recording a lot of funny movies so I have lots to laugh about during my tww!

AFM- Just got back from my appointment. E2 = 1100, Progesterone 1.1, 5 measurable follies on the L (biggest 2 around 11.5) and 7 on the R (biggest at 15), 3-4 on each side <10 that weren't measured. I didn't get to hear what my lining was but I thought maybe I saw it measured at an 8? Anyway, cetrotide starting today and follistim dose staying the same. Next appointment in 3 days! My doc was very happy with how things were looking as she was quite worried about OHSS, but now feels much better about my risk being low. :happydance: Now, off to work I guess...


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Chris- Hope you are feeling a bit better this morning! 12 embies is a great number! Just remember, it only takes 1 perfect embie to make a baby. Isn't ICSI a life saver!? I am so glad we are going to do that on all of them.
> 
> Briss- Good luck this cycle! I hope the antagonist protocol works well for you. I will not be taking blood thinning injections. I will be taking a baby aspirin after EC though.
> 
> tnguyen- Any updates??
> 
> kzee- Don't fret that you don't feel anything. I have heard many BFP with no symptoms! So just relax (easier said than done) and enjoy the journey as best you can. I've been recording a lot of funny movies so I have lots to laugh about during my tww!
> 
> AFM- Just got back from my appointment. E2 = 1100, Progesterone 1.1, 5 measurable follies on the L (biggest 2 around 11.5) and 7 on the R (biggest at 15), 3-4 on each side <10 that weren't measured. I didn't get to hear what my lining was but I thought maybe I saw it measured at an 8? Anyway, cetrotide starting today and follistim dose staying the same. Next appointment in 3 days! My doc was very happy with how things were looking as she was quite worried about OHSS, but now feels much better about my risk being low. :happydance: Now, off to work I guess...

Glad to hear all is going well! 
Yes, I'm happy for the ICSI!


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> Hi I'm feeling sore but doing ok.
> They just called me from the lab and out of 23 eggs only 3 fertilized on their own and 9 with ICSI so I have 12 left so far. I'm not sure why so many didn't fertilize on their own.

Chris...12 is a great number! Yay so excited for you :happydance:. From what i read, there are many reasons why natural fertilization doesn't take place - for ex eggs are not mature or have abnormalities - so those are not the eggs you would want and i guess its kinda like natural selection. 

Sounds like your doctor did half natural fertilization half icsi? With natural...from what i've read...it can be b/c our eggs are stubborn and the sperm can't get through b/c of the hard outer layer hence icsi comes into play.

At my clinic they always do icsi to insure fertilization/those that don't survive are bad eggs...icsi is done whether there is male factor or not. In my case we did not.


----------



## tnguyen916

hatethewait your scan looks great! And the lining is better than good! My clinic likes anything above a 6 and your at an 8 by the time your done with stims the other follicles will catch up. 

Wow...ur almost there:happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm feeling sore but doing ok.
> They just called me from the lab and out of 23 eggs only 3 fertilized on their own and 9 with ICSI so I have 12 left so far. I'm not sure why so many didn't fertilize on their own.
> 
> Chris...12 is a great number! Yay so excited for you :happydance:. From what i read, there are many reasons why natural fertilization doesn't take place - for ex eggs are not mature or have abnormalities - so those are not the eggs you would want and i guess its kinda like natural selection.
> 
> Sounds like your doctor did half natural fertilization half icsi? With natural...from what i've read...it can be b/c our eggs are stubborn and the sperm can't get through b/c of the hard outer layer hence icsi comes into play.
> 
> At my clinic they always do icsi to insure fertilization/those that don't survive are bad eggs...icsi is done whether there is male factor or not. In my case we did not.Click to expand...



Thank you for the info! Yes, they said they split them up half natural half ICSI. He told me the other ones were abnormal so your right I def don't want those.


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all, sorry haven't been on. Work is crazy and just can't seem to get a minute. Just catching up on the news here. Fantastic news ladies with lots of fertilised and ERs. Making me feel positive. 

Looking forward to starting my Stims early next week. For once I want AF to be early. Collecting all my meds on Saturday. So excited. Have a good feeling about this


----------



## tnguyen916

Hi Dodima...its always good to start off with a good feeling:thumbup: So excited that you are starting your stims...its gonna go by real quick!!! Good luck and continue to keep us posted.

AFM...I just got the call today and 9 embryos made it to day 2. They will call me for updates tomorrow and will give me my egg retrieval schedule for Sunday:happydance:

What about you ladies any new updates?


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Hi Dodima...its always good to start off with a good feeling:thumbup: So excited that you are starting your stims...its gonna go by real quick!!! Good luck and continue to keep us posted.
> 
> AFM...I just got the call today and 9 embryos made it to day 2. They will call me for updates tomorrow and will give me my egg retrieval schedule for Sunday:happydance:
> 
> What about you ladies any new updates?


Yay! So happy they all made it! You mean your egg transfer ;) 
We will be 1 day apart I am supposed to go Monday :) I was told
I won't get a call tomorrow but they will call me Saturday.


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Just been trying to catch up on all the posts. It's so very exciting to see where everyone is at!

As for me, I had a base line ultrasounds last Wednesday. Because we had a long weekend, and the clinic is 3 hours away, they had me take the BCP for an extra 2 days. I received all my meds by courier yesterday, and started my suprefact injections today. I am on the short (or flare) protocol, and I'm just waiting for AF. I'll start my gonal injections when AF arrives. 

My husband works out of town, and won't be back until next week, which is killing me! At least he will miss a lot of my craziness, I guess :)


----------



## bubbaloo2011

I'm catching up as well. In my previous post I was taking 2 classes while working full time and taking care of my disabled mother and realized it was too much while trying IVF so I have withdrawn from one of my classes and already feel better! I started taking BCP on Tuesday and will take them for 7 days before my first ultrasound to see if I continue taking them or start my stims. Hubby and I went to our consent signing today and he answered a lot of my questions. He shocked me when he said he would like to transfer 5 embryos back on day three but he explained it is because of my age and the fact that the last time I did injectables with IUI I only had 4 good eggs. My fear is if all of them implant! So we will see! We will be doing IVF w/icsi and AH.


----------



## tnguyen916

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. Just been trying to catch up on all the posts. It's so very exciting to see where everyone is at!
> 
> As for me, I had a base line ultrasounds last Wednesday. Because we had a long weekend, and the clinic is 3 hours away, they had me take the BCP for an extra 2 days. I received all my meds by courier yesterday, and started my suprefact injections today. I am on the short (or flare) protocol, and I'm just waiting for AF. I'll start my gonal injections when AF arrives.
> 
> My husband works out of town, and won't be back until next week, which is killing me! At least he will miss a lot of my craziness, I guess :)

Hello and welcom altamom...wow 3 hrs drive...anyways hope AF comes soon so you can start this journey....its gonna go by quick.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## tnguyen916

bubbaloo2011 said:


> I'm catching up as well. In my previous post I was taking 2 classes while working full time and taking care of my disabled mother and realized it was too much while trying IVF so I have withdrawn from one of my classes and already feel better! I started taking BCP on Tuesday and will take them for 7 days before my first ultrasound to see if I continue taking them or start my stims. Hubby and I went to our consent signing today and he answered a lot of my questions. He shocked me when he said he would like to transfer 5 embryos back on day three but he explained it is because of my age and the fact that the last time I did injectables with IUI I only had 4 good eggs. My fear is if all of them implant! So we will see! We will be doing IVF w/icsi and AH.

hi bubbaloo and welcome...wow that is a very hectic schedule but on the other hand it will keep your mind occupied. Well I'm glad you let go one of your classes and you feel good about that.

well goodluck to you and keep us posted!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dodima- I know exactly how you feel about wanting AF to come early! I felt the same way this cycle! Enjoy your last few days of sanity before IVF craziness begins!

tnguyen- 9 embies is great! Any updates yet today? Good luck on Sunday! 

alta- Yay for getting started with meds! Any sign of AF? 

bubbaloo- How's the bcp going? 5 embies?!! That would make for a full house wouldn't it :haha:

What about everyone else? Chris? Kzee? goldfishy? Briss? Anyone else?

No new updates really for me. Just anxiously awaiting my appointment on Sunday. I'm curious to see how my follicles are looking! I am slowly going crazy I think. I much prefer the every other day appointment! Never thought I'd say that! :haha: Anyone else on cetrotide? Did you notice it stings like crazy? I had a huge welt on my tummy after giving myself the injection this morning. It went way a couple of hours later but OUCH! 

Anyway, hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Dodima- I know exactly how you feel about wanting AF to come early! I felt the same way this cycle! Enjoy your last few days of sanity before IVF craziness begins!
> 
> tnguyen- 9 embies is great! Any updates yet today? Good luck on Sunday!
> 
> alta- Yay for getting started with meds! Any sign of AF?
> 
> bubbaloo- How's the bcp going? 5 embies?!! That would make for a full house wouldn't it :haha:
> 
> What about everyone else? Chris? Kzee? goldfishy? Briss? Anyone else?
> 
> No new updates really for me. Just anxiously awaiting my appointment on Sunday. I'm curious to see how my follicles are looking! I am slowly going crazy I think. I much prefer the every other day appointment! Never thought I'd say that! :haha: Anyone else on cetrotide? Did you notice it stings like crazy? I had a huge welt on my tummy after giving myself the injection this morning. It went way a couple of hours later but OUCH!
> 
> Anyway, hope you are all doing well!



I've used ganirelex a few months ago and I think it's the same thing and it stung a lot! 

As for me - I had to go to the doctor today because I've been in so much pain since ER.
Basically I have a lot of fluid inside me and I did develop the ohss again but he said he's not going by what he's sees today and wants to see what it looks like on Monday. So if I do still have fluid he said he will drain it which I can't even think about and then they have to freeze the embryos and I have to wait till I heal. Or if it looks better he will put them in. He said if he puts them in while I have this fluid and ohss and I did get pregnant I will end up in the hospital while pregnant. So I have to go in Monday no matter what and I'm not sure if I will be doing the transfer or freezing them and draining the fluid. So I have to wait until I get there on Monday! :(


----------



## tnguyen916

Hey ladies, hope you are all well.

Hatethewait i was just on gonal f , menopur, and lupron. The menopur burned going in but i was only on 1/2 vial so did not hurt and when I did start feeling the injection was over.

Chris..sorry about the fluid and pain hope it subsides for your impending transfer. Have you been getting updates on your embryos?

Goldfishy...how are you?

AFM ....i got the call today and all 9 embies are growing and thriving at day 3. I will get a call tomorrow for updates and my sunday schedule. Possibly in the morning for transfer. So Im hoping and praying that my embies will make it to blast.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Chris- :hugs: So sorry about the OHSS. I hope it gets better by Monday. Did he give you any suggestions on how to move things in the right direction? Fx everything looks great in a few days. I think ganirelix is the similar to the cetrotide- what is it that makes them sting so much! I thought the follistim was bad, but yowza! This stinks!

tnguyen- Yay for all 9 making it today! I hope you get a couple of good ones to freeze, too. Good luck on Sunday!! Soon you will be in the PUPO group. :happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> Hatethewait i was just on gonal f , menopur, and lupron. The menopur burned going in but i was only on 1/2 vial so did not hurt and when I did start feeling the injection was over.
> 
> Chris..sorry about the fluid and pain hope it subsides for your impending transfer. Have you been getting updates on your embryos?
> 
> Goldfishy...how are you?
> 
> AFM ....i got the call today and all 9 embies are growing and thriving at day 3. I will get a call tomorrow for updates and my sunday schedule. Possibly in the morning for transfer. So Im hoping and praying that my embies will make it to blast.


That's great news about your embies so glad they are growing strong! Isn't it so amazing? I haven't heard any updates today but they said were going to call me Saturday which will be day 3 I am hoping for good results!


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Chris- :hugs: So sorry about the OHSS. I hope it gets better by Monday. Did he give you any suggestions on how to move things in the right direction? Fx everything looks great in a few days. I think ganirelix is the similar to the cetrotide- what is it that makes them sting so much! I thought the follistim was bad, but yowza! This stinks!
> 
> tnguyen- Yay for all 9 making it today! I hope you get a couple of good ones to freeze, too. Good luck on Sunday!! Soon you will be in the PUPO group. :happydance:

Yea I don't know why it stings so much and then itched also! Thank God the lupron didn't do that to me because I was on that for 3 weeks.
Thank you just my luck! They told me to keep drinking and to keep peeing! Ugh I want to scream because the pain goes all the way into my chest from my abdomen and through my shoulder. I get short of breath too. I am hoping it subsides by Monday but i dunno :(


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies, 
I'm actually feeling a tad better today so maybe it's a good sign that the fluid is getting better! 
The lab just called and 11 embies are going strong so far on day 3.


----------



## goldfishy

Sorry ladies I have been at my mums for a bit and she's got me distracted! I didn't go to 3day transfer appt as I had the call Fri morning that 4 embies were doing really well (3 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell) so they want to go for 5 day transfer tmrw. The other 2 embies were at 4 cell and 5 cell. So I'm very excited to hopefully have a blastocyst transfer tmrw! Yay! 

Chris - glad you are feeling better. Obvs don't want transfer to be delayed, but your health is more important. 11 embies sound fab!

Htw - good luck for tmrw! Let us know how your follies are doing!

Tnguyen - great news on your 9 embies too! Do they give you any info on cell stage? And good luck for transfer tmrw! 

Bubbaloo - 5 embies!! Can you imagine if they all implanted!


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm actually feeling a tad better today so maybe it's a good sign that the fluid is getting better!
> The lab just called and 11 embies are going strong so far on day 3.

Chris...I'm so glad you feel better today and that is GREAT news 11 embies are going strong on day 3 - grow embies grow:happydance:

SO Excited ladies- we are almost PUPO!!!!


----------



## tnguyen916

Goldfishy that is wonderful news!!! Goodluck tomorrow and keep us posted on ET:happydance: My clinic did not tell me the grade but then again i didnt ask for it. All i want to know is whether they are still thriving - my whole thing is is if i know too much about all of that i will drive myself crazy with Dr. Google and all the things you can find on the internet.


----------



## goldfishy

tnguyen916 said:


> Goldfishy that is wonderful news!!! Goodluck tomorrow and keep us posted on ET:happydance: My clinic did not tell me the grade but then again i didnt ask for it. All i want to know is whether they are still thriving - my whole thing is is if i know too much about all of that i will drive myself crazy with Dr. Google and all the things you can find on the internet.

Thank you! They told me they couldn't pick a front runner from the 4 and I asked about cell development. I was also worried I would Google it too much but having read numerous ivf success stories, it seems the gradings are irrelevant and I'm not gonna get hung up on it. Loads of women with poor grading and early transfers go on to have healthy babies.

A little pma for you ladies:
https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a10709685/ivf_success_stories_here?cpg=1


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Sorry ladies I have been at my mums for a bit and she's got me distracted! I didn't go to 3day transfer appt as I had the call Fri morning that 4 embies were doing really well (3 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell) so they want to go for 5 day transfer tmrw. The other 2 embies were at 4 cell and 5 cell. So I'm very excited to hopefully have a blastocyst transfer tmrw! Yay!
> 
> Chris - glad you are feeling better. Obvs don't want transfer to be delayed, but your health is more important. 11 embies sound fab!
> 
> Htw - good luck for tmrw! Let us know how your follies are doing!
> 
> Tnguyen - great news on your 9 embies too! Do they give you any info on cell stage? And good luck for transfer tmrw!
> 
> Bubbaloo - 5 embies!! Can you imagine if they all implanted!



That's wonderful good luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I'm actually feeling a tad better today so maybe it's a good sign that the fluid is getting better!
> The lab just called and 11 embies are going strong so far on day 3.
> 
> Chris...I'm so glad you feel better today and that is GREAT news 11 embies are going strong on day 3 - grow embies grow:happydance:
> 
> SO Excited ladies- we are almost PUPO!!!!Click to expand...



Thank you! Yes, it's so exciting and yet so scary! Ah


----------



## tnguyen916

hey ladies i got the call today from my clinic and my egg transfer is set for 9:30 am tomorrow. So exciting:happydance: but nervous b/c i did not get an update on my eggs. The clinic said that they dont check on day 4 because they dont want to move them around too much and will update me tomorrow before transfer.

Wishing all the ladies who are doing transfer luck!!!


----------



## AltaMom

Good luck tnguyen916! How exciting!

AF arrived today :) I don't think I've ever been so glad to see her! I started my menopur and gonal today. Also staying on the suprefact, ASA, co enzyme Q10, and DHEA. They also want me and DH to start an antibiotic today/tomorrow. For me, I understand, but for DH? Anyone else have their DH prescribed an antibiotic? We are doing ICSI, so not sure if that makes a difference?

The clinic we go to is over 3 hours away, and today winter arrived with over 2 feet of snow :( I have to be at the clinic everyday starting the morning of the 22nd, so we will go down on the 21st and stay until egg retrieval. I hope this all goes by as fast as you all say!

Best wishes for all :)


----------



## tnguyen916

AltaMom said:


> Good luck tnguyen916! How exciting!
> 
> AF arrived today :) I don't think I've ever been so glad to see her! I started my menopur and gonal today. Also staying on the suprefact, ASA, co enzyme Q10, and DHEA. They also want me and DH to start an antibiotic today/tomorrow. For me, I understand, but for DH? Anyone else have their DH prescribed an antibiotic? We are doing ICSI, so not sure if that makes a difference?
> 
> The clinic we go to is over 3 hours away, and today winter arrived with over 2 feet of snow :( I have to be at the clinic everyday starting the morning of the 22nd, so we will go down on the 21st and stay until egg retrieval. I hope this all goes by as fast as you all say!
> 
> Best wishes for all :)

wierd to say but congrats altamom now we can get the show on the road. Its gonna go by quick. My clinic does it too with regards to antibiotics. They put both hubby and I on antibiotics prior to egg collection. Mostly to kill any bacteria that may or may not be present in both female and male so when he provides the sperm sample it will be bacteria free and when they do egg retrieval/transfer the female will be bacteria free as well. Some bacterias which are harmless but fatal in fertility is ureaplasma and mycroplasma bacteria. These are not routinely checked for and if present can cause miscarriage and or inability to implant. They can easily be treated with a dose of antibiotics. So IMO if it doesn't hurt the chances why not!


----------



## Dodima1999

Congrats all. Love catching up on all your news. Great job for all the embys so far. 

Af definitely on her way- woohoo. Collected all my drugs yesterday. Bloody hell I felt like I was buying the whole pharmacy. 

Best if luck girls 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> hey ladies i got the call today from my clinic and my egg transfer is set for 9:30 am tomorrow. So exciting:happydance: but nervous b/c i did not get an update on my eggs. The clinic said that they dont check on day 4 because they dont want to move them around too much and will update me tomorrow before transfer.
> 
> Wishing all the ladies who are doing transfer luck!!!

Good luck and sending you positive vibes! Let us know how it goes


----------



## Hatethewait85

Chris- How have you been feeling? Continuing to get better? 11 embies on day 3 is great!! Any other updates on your embies since yesterday? Do you go in tomorrow for your transfer? 

goldfishy- Good luck with your transfer today! How did your embies look? Did you have any :cold: ? Fx for you. 

tnguyen- Good luck with your transfer today! How did your embies look today? Any :cold: for you? Fx!

Alta- Yay for AF :happydance: ! This is the only time we get excited for her :haha: You have to be at the clinic every day!?! Yikes, that seems like alot. It's great though that you can just hang out near there for the entire time. It will fly by!! My clinic only puts me on antibiotics so I'm not 100% sure why your hubby needs it. Keep us posted. 

Dodima- Another hooray for AF :happydance:! When's your first appointment? Keep us posted. 

AFM- Had my appointment this morning. I was nervous not too much is going on in there since I've had no cramping or bloating. With the exception of being tired, I've felt completely normal. I guess I am just lucky because there is a lot going on in there! I have 10 follicles on each side >10mm and 5-7 on each side slightly smaller than that. Most are in the 11-13 range a few in the 14-16 range. Estradiol level is nearly 2000, progesterone level is ~3.2. Lining is at 8.5. I didn't have my usual doc today but the one I had was great and very informative. He said I should prepare myself for a freeze all scenario because my progesterone is getting high. He says if it gets too high it starts to change the lining before we are ready for it and that decreases the success rate. I failed to ask how high is too high but I'm guessing I'm approaching it and will ask on Tuesday when I go back. My last progesterone level was 1.3 and he said I was getting "up there" based on that level as the one from today hadn't come back by the time I saw him. I guess we will see what happens. A few days to go- staying on the same follistim dose for now. Next appointment in 2 days. I really hope I don't have to freeze them all... I just want to be pg already!!! But will do whatever gives me the best odds. Anyone know anything about the progesterone levels? :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## goldfishy

Hello!

I now have 1 embie in my tummy, hopefully getting snug! I completely forgot to ask about grading! I was so busy concentrating on not peeing myself due to full bladder. They said this embryo was the best of the lot. The other 5 are continuing to develop and they will call me tmrw to advise if any can be frozen.

Official test date is 28th Nov which will be 11dpo 5dt. I am gonna try and hold out... not symptom spotting and taking it day by day. In fact I have been experiencing af type cramps for a few days now so don't want to read into any symptoms. 

Pls keep your fingers crossed for me xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Yay for being PUPO goldfishy! :dance: Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way!!! Fx for you.


----------



## tnguyen916

Hey ladies I'm PUPO with twins. I have 1 ready to freeze and 2 on watch for tomorrow.

Gold fishy congrats on being PUPO :)


----------



## Briss

hello ladies, I am back from my trip. Looks like a lot has happened over the weekend. 

Hatethewait, cetrotide does sting a lot but I find the blood thinning injections are the worst. I did cetrotide with my first IVF and will do it this cycle as well, so not looking forward to that. they warned me that it will look like a bee sting and feel the same. you have fantastic number of follicles, fingers crossed there will be quite a few healthy eggs on EC. why did they start checking your progesterone? is it because of the lining? with my first IVF they only checked estrogen and LH I do not even know what my progesterone was. 

Chris, sorry about ohss symptoms, I hope you will feel better tomorrow and there wont be any fluid so you could proceed with ET and have a healthy pregnancy. fingers crossed! 11 embies is fantastics!! 

AltaMom, we are also doing ICSI but we were not prescribed any antibiotics.

tnguyen and goldfishy, congratulations on being PUPO! wonderful feeling, I remember I could not stop smiling knowing that I had my little embryo inside :) 

afm, 3rd day of stims, due to have my first scan tomorrow. not much to report really. Gonal F is giving me a mild headache but I had the same on menopur. Caught my DH drinking beer :( am so upset! he knows what i am going through and yet he cant find it in him to quit beer for a couple of weeks. unbelievable!


----------



## goldfishy

Briss - thank you! Hope you had a good trip. It's very annoying about DH esp as their only job in the whole process is to provide a sample. On the plus side, his sperm has already formed so the beer won't effect this cycle. 

Tnguyen - congrats! Ooh would be great if both stuck!

Htw - thank you for your best wishes 

Chris - good luck for transfer x


----------



## Kzee

Hi all, I think it's all over for me. Had brown blood mixed with progesterone gel this morning, quite a lot too. My OTD isn't until Sat 23rd Nov. Surely it's too early for AF but I know i'm out :(


----------



## Briss

Kzee, I responded on another thread but I do not think you are out yet. 

goldfishy, that's depressing cos my DH was drinking much more before we started IVF&#8230; really worried about chances now 

Just had my first scan on CD 5 and so far so good; 8 follicles on the left, all different sizes; only 2 on the right. follicles on the right are not collectable as the needle will have to go through the cyst and puncturing the cyst have a risk of infection; lining looks very good it's still menstrual but the triple layer is coming through; good blood flow. waiting for my blood results but for the time being I am staying on 125 Gonal F. EC is likely to be Sunday/Monday CD11/12. seems a bit early?

My poor DH had to pay the full amount today and he was slightly shocked so I had to take him for a cup of coffee so he could recover. tbh, I'd much rather part with the money then have to go through stims! we had a bit of a chat about what wonderful things this cycle could bring about finally and I think his mood gradually improved. He decided to cancel drinks tomorrow cos he felt foolish for drinking and damaging our chances while paying so much money for it. finally he is showing some sense!! 

we paid for the embryoscope (in case we will have more than 2 embryos). I hope it's worth it. they said it's most likely to be 3 day transfer cos by day 3 they can see through the embryoscope all they need to know about the embryo's chances and they believe my uterus is the best place for it so the sooner it can get in there the better. 

My next scan is on CD 7.


----------



## Chris_25

Thank you ladies. Everything went well and a lot of the fluid went away! He didn't really want to transfer 2 because of the possibility that if I got pregnant with twins the ohss can get worse. So he said he would only transfer one. So we compromised and he transferred a grade A+ and a B+ embryo. So I am officially PUPO with 2! :) I'm excited and nervous


----------



## Briss

Chris, wonderful news!! congratulations on being PUPO!


----------



## goldfishy

Chris - congrats! I love how you've negotiated with them!

Briss - I'm sorry didn't mean to depress you. If it's any consolation, my DH reported borderline numbers when he'd been drinking quite a bit and smokes too. He wouldn't stop smoking but cut down on booze and despite this, his numbers have been the lowest in all 4 sample taken over the last year. However there is hope with icsi. 

Kzee - brown blood would suggest old blood... don't be too negative just yet. 

As for me, I had the call that 3 embryos were good enough to be frozen! I am ecstatic as this gives us a couple more nhs funded transfers and the whole process of injections and drugs was horrible. I can't believe out of 9 eggs, 6 fertilised and have resulted in 4 good blasts. Told my mum and she thinks this means we will have 4 children - I don't think so!


----------



## KateAnn

Ladies, can u ask you a question about your lining? I had my egg collection today (got 18!!) but then was told my lining was very thin at 6.7mm and if it hasn't increased by ET we will have to freeze everything. Feeling disheartened!!!
Xx


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Chris - congrats! I love how you've negotiated with them!
> 
> Briss - I'm sorry didn't mean to depress you. If it's any consolation, my DH reported borderline numbers when he'd been drinking quite a bit and smokes too. He wouldn't stop smoking but cut down on booze and despite this, his numbers have been the lowest in all 4 sample taken over the last year. However there is hope with icsi.
> 
> Kzee - brown blood would suggest old blood... don't be too negative just yet.
> 
> As for me, I had the call that 3 embryos were good enough to be frozen! I am ecstatic as this gives us a couple more nhs funded transfers and the whole process of injections and drugs was horrible. I can't believe out of 9 eggs, 6 fertilised and have resulted in 4 good blasts. Told my mum and she thinks this means we will have 4 children - I don't think so!


:haha:
3 good frozen embryos is great! Hey maybe you can wind up with 4 one day ;) 
We also had 3 Good embryos to freeze today and 7 more that they are watching until tomorrow but not sure if those will make it.


----------



## bubbaloo2011

tnguyen916 said:


> bubbaloo2011 said:
> 
> 
> I'm catching up as well. In my previous post I was taking 2 classes while working full time and taking care of my disabled mother and realized it was too much while trying IVF so I have withdrawn from one of my classes and already feel better! I started taking BCP on Tuesday and will take them for 7 days before my first ultrasound to see if I continue taking them or start my stims. Hubby and I went to our consent signing today and he answered a lot of my questions. He shocked me when he said he would like to transfer 5 embryos back on day three but he explained it is because of my age and the fact that the last time I did injectables with IUI I only had 4 good eggs. My fear is if all of them implant! So we will see! We will be doing IVF w/icsi and AH.
> 
> hi bubbaloo and welcome...wow that is a very hectic schedule but on the other hand it will keep your mind occupied. Well I'm glad you let go one of your classes and you feel good about that.
> 
> well goodluck to you and keep us posted!Click to expand...

Thank you tnguyen916 and I will keep you posted. Right now I feel like I'm twiddling my thumbs because I'm just doing BCP's right now. I have an appt this Thursday to see if I will have to stay on them or if I start my stims on Monday. I know it will go rather quickly from there on though..


----------



## Chris_25

Briss said:


> Chris, wonderful news!! congratulations on being PUPO!

Thank you! :)


----------



## bubbaloo2011

Hatethewait85 said:


> Dodima- I know exactly how you feel about wanting AF to come early! I felt the same way this cycle! Enjoy your last few days of sanity before IVF craziness begins!
> 
> tnguyen- 9 embies is great! Any updates yet today? Good luck on Sunday!
> 
> alta- Yay for getting started with meds! Any sign of AF?
> 
> bubbaloo- How's the bcp going? 5 embies?!! That would make for a full house wouldn't it :haha:
> 
> What about everyone else? Chris? Kzee? goldfishy? Briss? Anyone else?
> 
> No new updates really for me. Just anxiously awaiting my appointment on Sunday. I'm curious to see how my follicles are looking! I am slowly going crazy I think. I much prefer the every other day appointment! Never thought I'd say that! :haha: Anyone else on cetrotide? Did you notice it stings like crazy? I had a huge welt on my tummy after giving myself the injection this morning. It went way a couple of hours later but OUCH!
> 
> Anyway, hope you are all doing well!

Hatethewait85 I was just saying to tnguyen916 that I feel like I'm not doing anything yet just taking my BCP's, but GIRL I almost fell out the chair when the dr. said that number? Even hubby's faced looked a little shocked. But hey, if it ups my chances of bringing home one baby, I will take it :happydance:


----------



## sunny74

Wow, ladies, ive been away, what amazing results
Ive got everything crossed for all of you :hugs:

certainly gives me hope and makes this whole process less scary

I have 1st scan tomorrow after being on bc for 6 weeks, i have buserelin and menopur at the ready to start on wed, getting quite anxious about the injections, i have to have clexane injections and take 25 mg of predisolone from day 5 of stims too, prednisolone at that dose makes me nuts, one day at a time i guess....



Briss said:


> sunny, what are you taking for NK sells? My clinic wants to put me on prednisolone because I had a chemical on my first IVF but I wonder if this is a good idea.
> 
> ladies, do you all get blood thinning injections in TWW?

Hi briss, i'll be on prednisolone from day 5 of stims to surpress nk cells, ive been on it after ov for over a year now in case i got pg, i would take it if its offered, it may help, i know ladies who've had sucessfull pregnancies with it even if they dont have nk cells, i'll be on clexane from day 5 of stims and continue throughout if i get pg


----------



## Dodima1999

Aaarrrggghhhhh hurry up AF. Why is it when you want it to start it takes it's time and when I don't want it it's there laughing at me. 
I just want to start the meds already.


----------



## tnguyen916

Hey ladies hope you all are well. Nothing major to update just at home taking it easy. I will probably return to work on Wednesday rather than Thursday. Not sure I can do the bed rest thing for 3 days. Lol

Bubba any news on stims?

Htw- how are u doing? When are u set for collection?

Dodima- any news on AF yet?

Chris - yay ur PUPO w twins :)

Gold fishy how are you feeling?


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone. 

I posted right at the begining of this thread but have had issues with my phone so not been able to get on B&B. I've just caught up - phew!!!

Lots has happened. Congrats to everyone that is PUPO! I hope this is it for you.

Afm I am on day 7 of my stims. Had my scan today there was 10 follicles measuring 11 & one front runner at 14. The nurse said there was about 20 smaller ones but I don't think they are counting them at the moment. They took my blood but haven't called so I presume everything is ok with my hormone levels. 

Next scan is weds. Its all go now!!!

xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- Yay for being PUPO!! :happydance: Sending you lots of sticky :dust:

Briss- Why do you need to use blood thinning injections? Do you have a clotting history? My clinic has been checking my progesterone each time I go in. It doesn't sound like it's standard though. From what I've been reading some people have a premature rise in their progesterone levels during the stim phase and if that happens it sends a single to the lining to change before it should so that the embryo "age" won't match the lining "age" and this can decrease implantation. From what I've seen, progesterone levels should be less than 1.5 to 2 on the day of the trigger. Mine was already above 3 yesterday so I am pretty sure we will have to freeze everything. I plan on asking lots of questions tomorrow when I go in next so hopefully I will know more then.

kzee- like I said on the other thread, don't give up yet! It's too early to know for sure. :hugs:

Chris- Woohoo!! You are PUPO with 2 embies! :dance: What's your OTD? Sending sticky :dust: your way. Yay for your good frozen embies. Hope you get a few more tomorrow. Fx. 

Goldfishy- 3 frosties is great! :happydance: 

Kateann- Great work with 18 eggs! I think they like to see the lining between 7-8 minimum. Do you start taking progesterone? Hopefully the trigger and the progesterone will plump it up a bit more for the transfer. I may have a freeze all cycle too so you may have a buddy if you have to go that route. 

bubbaloo- Agreed. I'll do anything to up my chances! 

Sunny- Good luck with your first scan tomorrow! Hope you get the clear to start stims! The stims part flies by. 

Dodima- Hope AF shows her face soon!

Sending lots of sticky :dust: to you all!! :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Hey ladies hope you all are well. Nothing major to update just at home taking it easy. I will probably return to work on Wednesday rather than Thursday. Not sure I can do the bed rest thing for 3 days. Lol
> 
> Bubba any news on stims?
> 
> Htw- how are u doing? When are u set for collection?
> 
> Dodima- any news on AF yet?
> 
> Chris - yay ur PUPO w twins :)
> 
> Gold fishy how are you feeling?


Thank you! :) we are in this wait together now!

I was planning on staying home from work the whole week but I also think I might go back Wednesday. I can't just lay around


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> tnguyen- Yay for being PUPO!! :happydance: Sending you lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> Briss- Why do you need to use blood thinning injections? Do you have a clotting history? My clinic has been checking my progesterone each time I go in. It doesn't sound like it's standard though. From what I've been reading some people have a premature rise in their progesterone levels during the stim phase and if that happens it sends a single to the lining to change before it should so that the embryo "age" won't match the lining "age" and this can decrease implantation. From what I've seen, progesterone levels should be less than 1.5 to 2 on the day of the trigger. Mine was already above 3 yesterday so I am pretty sure we will have to freeze everything. I plan on asking lots of questions tomorrow when I go in next so hopefully I will know more then.
> 
> kzee- like I said on the other thread, don't give up yet! It's too early to know for sure. :hugs:
> 
> Chris- Woohoo!! You are PUPO with 2 embies! :dance: What's your OTD? Sending sticky :dust: your way. Yay for your good frozen embies. Hope you get a few more tomorrow. Fx.
> 
> Goldfishy- 3 frosties is great! :happydance:
> 
> Kateann- Great work with 18 eggs! I think they like to see the lining between 7-8 minimum. Do you start taking progesterone? Hopefully the trigger and the progesterone will plump it up a bit more for the transfer. I may have a freeze all cycle too so you may have a buddy if you have to go that route.
> 
> bubbaloo- Agreed. I'll do anything to up my chances!
> 
> Sunny- Good luck with your first scan tomorrow! Hope you get the clear to start stims! The stims part flies by.
> 
> Dodima- Hope AF shows her face soon!
> 
> Sending lots of sticky :dust: to you all!! :flower:



Thank you love. I am scheduled to get my beta done on nov 27th the day before Thanksgiving. But I think I might test that Monday or Tuesday. I am just too scared! 
How are things with you?


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen916 said:


> Hey ladies hope you all are well. Nothing major to update just at home taking it easy. I will probably return to work on Wednesday rather than Thursday. Not sure I can do the bed rest thing for 3 days. Lol
> 
> Bubba any news on stims?
> 
> Htw- how are u doing? When are u set for collection?
> 
> Dodima- any news on AF yet?
> 
> Chris - yay ur PUPO w twins :)
> 
> Gold fishy how are you feeling?

I definitely couldn't do bed rest for 3 days! I'd be going crazy. My clinic actually wants you get back to life the day after ET as they say the blood flow to your uterus is better that way. :shrug: I haven't been scheduled for collection yet but will likelyl be Friday. I have another appointment tomorrow where I will find out more. Hopefully we will know then if it will be a freeze all cycle or not.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Chris_25 said:


> Thank you love. I am scheduled to get my beta done on nov 27th the day before Thanksgiving. But I think I might test that Monday or Tuesday. I am just too scared!
> How are things with you?

It is soo true that testing is terrifying! Gah, why does this have to be stressful. I don't blame you for wanting to test early. I know I will definitely be doing the same when I get to the PUPO part of the journey. For now, just relax and enjoy the thought of your perfect lil embie growing, growing, growing! :flower:

Nothing new to report with me. Finally starting to feel bloated and a bit uncomfortable. On day 10 of stims today (CD11) and next appointment tomorrow. Really hoping my progesterone level drops so I don't have to freeze everything after EC but doubtful that will happen. Hoping for EC on Friday. I will definitely update more tomorrow. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sticky Beans said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I posted right at the begining of this thread but have had issues with my phone so not been able to get on B&B. I've just caught up - phew!!!
> 
> Lots has happened. Congrats to everyone that is PUPO! I hope this is it for you.
> 
> Afm I am on day 7 of my stims. Had my scan today there was 10 follicles measuring 11 & one front runner at 14. The nurse said there was about 20 smaller ones but I don't think they are counting them at the moment. They took my blood but haven't called so I presume everything is ok with my hormone levels.
> 
> Next scan is weds. Its all go now!!!
> 
> xx

Sounds like you have some good looking follicles today! Your smaller ones can catch up pretty fast. I went in on CD7 (day 5 of stims) and had 12 measurable follicles, but CD10 I had 20+ measurable! Good luck on Wed and keep us updated.


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you love. I am scheduled to get my beta done on nov 27th the day before Thanksgiving. But I think I might test that Monday or Tuesday. I am just too scared!
> How are things with you?
> 
> It is soo true that testing is terrifying! Gah, why does this have to be stressful. I don't blame you for wanting to test early. I know I will definitely be doing the same when I get to the PUPO part of the journey. For now, just relax and enjoy the thought of your perfect lil embie growing, growing, growing! :flower:
> 
> Nothing new to report with me. Finally starting to feel bloated and a bit uncomfortable. On day 10 of stims today (CD11) and next appointment tomorrow. Really hoping my progesterone level drops so I don't have to freeze everything after EC but doubtful that will happen. Hoping for EC on Friday. I will definitely update more tomorrow. Thanks for asking!Click to expand...



Ugh I know I keep saying all this technology can't they guarantee a pregnancy or at least tell us if it worked that same day! Lol wishful thinking

You are getting very close. What protocol are you on, I forget? How high is your progesterone? When my progesterone started to rise when I was on the antagonist protocol they cancelled my ER.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Yes! that would be awesome. Maybe in 50 years?!

My progesterone yesterday was 3.12. How high was yours when they canceled your cycle? From what I've read there is no reason to cancel the cycle because the elevated progesterone does not affect the quality of the eggs. It does affect the lining and results in a mismatch between the timing of the eggs and the timing of the lining so that implantation doesn't occur. :shrug: What did your doc tell you about it?


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Yes! that would be awesome. Maybe in 50 years?!
> 
> My progesterone yesterday was 3.12. How high was yours when they canceled your cycle? From what I've read there is no reason to cancel the cycle because the elevated progesterone does not affect the quality of the eggs. It does affect the lining and results in a mismatch between the timing of the eggs and the timing of the lining so that implantation doesn't occur. :shrug: What did your doc tell you about it?

I can remember exactly what my progesterone level was at but the doctor told me he felt it would have been a waste of a cycle for me of I went ahead and did a retrieval because he felt we wouldn't get many eggs. Maybe mine was much higher?


----------



## goldfishy

Hi ladies 

Hope you're all well. It's exciting reading all the posts! Good luck!

No new info from me. Still feel like af coming and just taking it a day at a time. I went to work the day after transfer and felt ok.


----------



## Kzee

Hi girls....

Sorry to bring bad news but AF is here today :nope: only 8dp5dt, so cruel, didn't even have a TWW and the chance to test 

So ICSI #1 has failed :cry: No idea why... only 1 out of 8 embies made it to day 5 blast so not surprising I guess.

Just so scared now... IVF failure has got to be one of the hardest things to face as it's already the last resort so you can't help but think if this doesn't work, nothing will and we'll never have our own child.

Sorry to put a downer on things and wish all of you the best with your cycles :thumbup: No one deserves to go through this stuff, it's just too hard. Praying that 2014 will be our year. Hope to see some BFP's on here soon. xx


----------



## Briss

KateAnn, well done on getting 18 eggs! any nhews on the number of embryos? unfortunately your 6.7mm lining seems pretty thin, I know they want it at least 8 mm. I hope it will grow by ET. 

goldfishy, I also had the feeling like AF was on her way but it does not mean anything. Fingers crossed. what is it with men and smoking and boozing. it's not like we ask them to give it up for good. just for a while to increase our chances!! not too much to ask I should think. ICSI does help but smoking/boozing can damage sperm DNA and this is not visible to embryologist when they pick a good looking sperm for ICSI. I am trying not to think about it and just think positive. 

kzee, see my response on the other thread.

Hatethewait, what is your lining? I do not know that much about progesterone levels before O but I guess they look at your lining and if they do not like it they will check whether your progesterone levels are affecting it. I hope your progesterone levels will stabilise so you could proceed all the way to ET. please let us know what they say. I do have a clotting history but I think my clinic just prescribe routinely blood thinning injections to everyone. they also wanted to put me on prednisolone!! just to cover all basis in case there are some immune issues but I was strongly against any additional meds. I did not mind blood thinning injections cos I think they counteract some of progesterone's side effects. 

Chris, I'd definitely test before going for beta just to get some idea what to expect. fingers crossed for a bfp! I'd take a few days off after ET. I had 4 days off last time and I really think it helped (although I was really bored!!). good news on 3 Good embryos to freeze. are there any more today? it takes the pressure off slightly when you know you have a few frosties 

Sticky Beans, great number of follicles!! excellent news! 


tnguyen, you are doing well, fingers crossed for a bfp. 

Dodima, hope AF will show up soon.

sunny, thank you! i'll be on clexane injections after ET. they are painful, aren't they? it definitely makes sense to take prednisolone if you have nk cells. I am not sure I should, still thinking it over. my mum is on prednisolone (for a different reason) and the side effects are horrific! I could consider taking it for a few days around implantation but not sure about the entire TWW and further alone the first trimester. 

afm, nothing to report just continue stimming with Gonal F 125 waiting for my second scan tomorrow on CD7 and trying to get DH to BD as often as possible to keep his stuff fresh. We will stop 2-3 days before EC but until then I was told to BD. frequent BD reduced count but improves quality which is crucial for ICSI.


----------



## Chris_25

Kzee said:


> Hi girls....
> 
> Sorry to bring bad news but AF is here today :nope: only 8dp5dt, so cruel, didn't even have a TWW and the chance to test
> 
> So ICSI #1 has failed :cry: No idea why... only 1 out of 8 embies made it to day 5 blast so not surprising I guess.
> 
> Just so scared now... IVF failure has got to be one of the hardest things to face as it's already the last resort so you can't help but think if this doesn't work, nothing will and we'll never have our own child.
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on things and wish all of you the best with your cycles :thumbup: No one deserves to go through this stuff, it's just too hard. Praying that 2014 will be our year. Hope to see some BFP's on here soon. xx



I am so terribly sorry! Do not be sorry that is why we are here to support each other! I just don't understand why this happens :( it's just terrible that we go through all of this!


----------



## Chris_25

Briss said:


> KateAnn, well done on getting 18 eggs! any nhews on the number of embryos? unfortunately your 6.7mm lining seems pretty thin, I know they want it at least 8 mm. I hope it will grow by ET.
> 
> goldfishy, I also had the feeling like AF was on her way but it does not mean anything. Fingers crossed. what is it with men and smoking and boozing. it's not like we ask them to give it up for good. just for a while to increase our chances!! not too much to ask I should think. ICSI does help but smoking/boozing can damage sperm DNA and this is not visible to embryologist when they pick a good looking sperm for ICSI. I am trying not to think about it and just think positive.
> 
> kzee, see my response on the other thread.
> 
> Hatethewait, what is your lining? I do not know that much about progesterone levels before O but I guess they look at your lining and if they do not like it they will check whether your progesterone levels are affecting it. I hope your progesterone levels will stabilise so you could proceed all the way to ET. please let us know what they say. I do have a clotting history but I think my clinic just prescribe routinely blood thinning injections to everyone. they also wanted to put me on prednisolone!! just to cover all basis in case there are some immune issues but I was strongly against any additional meds. I did not mind blood thinning injections cos I think they counteract some of progesterone's side effects.
> 
> Chris, I'd definitely test before going for beta just to get some idea what to expect. fingers crossed for a bfp! I'd take a few days off after ET. I had 4 days off last time and I really think it helped (although I was really bored!!). good news on 3 Good embryos to freeze. are there any more today? it takes the pressure off slightly when you know you have a few frosties
> 
> Sticky Beans, great number of follicles!! excellent news!
> 
> 
> tnguyen, you are doing well, fingers crossed for a bfp.
> 
> Dodima, hope AF will show up soon.
> 
> sunny, thank you! i'll be on clexane injections after ET. they are painful, aren't they? it definitely makes sense to take prednisolone if you have nk cells. I am not sure I should, still thinking it over. my mum is on prednisolone (for a different reason) and the side effects are horrific! I could consider taking it for a few days around implantation but not sure about the entire TWW and further alone the first trimester.
> 
> afm, nothing to report just continue stimming with Gonal F 125 waiting for my second scan tomorrow on CD7 and trying to get DH to BD as often as possible to keep his stuff fresh. We will stop 2-3 days before EC but until then I was told to BD. frequent BD reduced count but improves quality which is crucial for ICSI.


Thank you! I hope everything goes smoothly for you good luck with the scan.


----------



## Kzee

Chris_25 said:


> Kzee said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls....
> 
> Sorry to bring bad news but AF is here today :nope: only 8dp5dt, so cruel, didn't even have a TWW and the chance to test
> 
> So ICSI #1 has failed :cry: No idea why... only 1 out of 8 embies made it to day 5 blast so not surprising I guess.
> 
> Just so scared now... IVF failure has got to be one of the hardest things to face as it's already the last resort so you can't help but think if this doesn't work, nothing will and we'll never have our own child.
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on things and wish all of you the best with your cycles :thumbup: No one deserves to go through this stuff, it's just too hard. Praying that 2014 will be our year. Hope to see some BFP's on here soon. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I am so terribly sorry! Do not be sorry that is why we are here to support each other! I just don't understand why this happens :( it's just terrible that we go through all of this!Click to expand...

Thanks Chris - you're all great! I really appreciate your replies, means so much, especially because no body knows about our IVF and probably will never tell anybody, so being able to chat on here makes the world of difference. Take care x


----------



## goldfishy

Kzee said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kzee said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls....
> 
> Sorry to bring bad news but AF is here today :nope: only 8dp5dt, so cruel, didn't even have a TWW and the chance to test
> 
> So ICSI #1 has failed :cry: No idea why... only 1 out of 8 embies made it to day 5 blast so not surprising I guess.
> 
> Just so scared now... IVF failure has got to be one of the hardest things to face as it's already the last resort so you can't help but think if this doesn't work, nothing will and we'll never have our own child.
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on things and wish all of you the best with your cycles :thumbup: No one deserves to go through this stuff, it's just too hard. Praying that 2014 will be our year. Hope to see some BFP's on here soon. xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so terribly sorry! Do not be sorry that is why we are here to support each other! I just don't understand why this happens :( it's just terrible that we go through all of this!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chris - you're all great! I really appreciate your replies, means so much, especially because no body knows about our IVF and probably will never tell anybody, so being able to chat on here makes the world of difference. Take care xClick to expand...

Ah kzee I'm so sorry. It's such an emotional rollercoaster and you're right that we don't really speak to a lot of people so it's very hard to act like you're fine to the rest of the world. 

I hope this isn't the end of your ivf journey though. Keep your chin up and consider this one a practice run. You still have another nhs cycle to go!


----------



## goldfishy

Briss said:


> KateAnn, well done on getting 18 eggs! any nhews on the number of embryos? unfortunately your 6.7mm lining seems pretty thin, I know they want it at least 8 mm. I hope it will grow by ET.
> 
> goldfishy, I also had the feeling like AF was on her way but it does not mean anything. Fingers crossed. what is it with men and smoking and boozing. it's not like we ask them to give it up for good. just for a while to increase our chances!! not too much to ask I should think. ICSI does help but smoking/boozing can damage sperm DNA and this is not visible to embryologist when they pick a good looking sperm for ICSI. I am trying not to think about it and just think positive.
> 
> kzee, see my response on the other thread.
> 
> Hatethewait, what is your lining? I do not know that much about progesterone levels before O but I guess they look at your lining and if they do not like it they will check whether your progesterone levels are affecting it. I hope your progesterone levels will stabilise so you could proceed all the way to ET. please let us know what they say. I do have a clotting history but I think my clinic just prescribe routinely blood thinning injections to everyone. they also wanted to put me on prednisolone!! just to cover all basis in case there are some immune issues but I was strongly against any additional meds. I did not mind blood thinning injections cos I think they counteract some of progesterone's side effects.
> 
> Chris, I'd definitely test before going for beta just to get some idea what to expect. fingers crossed for a bfp! I'd take a few days off after ET. I had 4 days off last time and I really think it helped (although I was really bored!!). good news on 3 Good embryos to freeze. are there any more today? it takes the pressure off slightly when you know you have a few frosties
> 
> Sticky Beans, great number of follicles!! excellent news!
> 
> 
> tnguyen, you are doing well, fingers crossed for a bfp.
> 
> Dodima, hope AF will show up soon.
> 
> sunny, thank you! i'll be on clexane injections after ET. they are painful, aren't they? it definitely makes sense to take prednisolone if you have nk cells. I am not sure I should, still thinking it over. my mum is on prednisolone (for a different reason) and the side effects are horrific! I could consider taking it for a few days around implantation but not sure about the entire TWW and further alone the first trimester.
> 
> afm, nothing to report just continue stimming with Gonal F 125 waiting for my second scan tomorrow on CD7 and trying to get DH to BD as often as possible to keep his stuff fresh. We will stop 2-3 days before EC but until then I was told to BD. frequent BD reduced count but improves quality which is crucial for ICSI.

Hi Briss

I tried to get him to stop or cut down but when his brother, who also smoked got his wife pregnant, he thought it was fine to continue. To top it off, the first GP we saw said it was ok to smoke but not drink so much. Wtf!!! 

Anyway not much I can do about it now. Just hoping this little embryo will be ok. 

Enjoy bding! When I was stimming I felt so bloated and had to force myself to bd to clear his pipes!


----------



## Briss

goldfishy, this is just unbelievable!! it's common knowledge that smoking is the number one sperm killer. cant believe your first GP said he could smoke. It's really depressing to hear all these stories about alcoholics getting their girlfriends pregnant easily, it happens all the time. I guess if the sperm is not that great to begin with then alcohol/smoking just destroys what little he has. totally unfair. 

actually re BD, ladies has anyone noticed an increase in sex drive while stimming? my sex drive is usually very high before O and non existent after O but this cycle it's just way too much. sorry TMI but I literally cant think of anything else. My Dh thinks it's the meds but I did not have anything like that while on menopur. maybe Gonal F has this effect? I am not complaining or anything :) , just really curious.


----------



## sunny74

Briss said:


> sunny, thank you! i'll be on clexane injections after ET. they are painful, aren't they? it definitely makes sense to take prednisolone if you have nk cells. I am not sure I should, still thinking it over. my mum is on prednisolone (for a different reason) and the side effects are horrific! I could consider taking it for a few days around implantation but not sure about the entire TWW and further alone the first trimester.

I havent injected anything yet, i start stimmimg tomorow... hmm, not looking forward to the clexane now :cry:
Having had 4 mc's i feel i want to take the steroids although i know 25mg will make me loopy, i had to go half dose before, i guess i'll just have to take one day at a time, on half dose i didnt get any side effects..



Kzee said:


> Hi girls....
> 
> Sorry to bring bad news but AF is here today :nope: only 8dp5dt, so cruel, didn't even have a TWW and the chance to test
> 
> So ICSI #1 has failed :cry: No idea why... only 1 out of 8 embies made it to day 5 blast so not surprising I guess.
> 
> Just so scared now... IVF failure has got to be one of the hardest things to face as it's already the last resort so you can't help but think if this doesn't work, nothing will and we'll never have our own child.
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on things and wish all of you the best with your cycles :thumbup: No one deserves to go through this stuff, it's just too hard. Praying that 2014 will be our year. Hope to see some BFP's on here soon. xx

Kzee, i'm so sorry hun, gutted for you, go easy on yourself :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I can't right much ladies. Just checking in on my lunch break. 

Kzee- :hugs: So sorry to hear about the bleeding. I do hope it isn't a sign it didn't work but I know what you mean when you just "know." Why is life so unfair and cruel sometimes? :growlmad: Definitely take some to spoil yourself now. Extra :hugs: to you.

AFM- I got the news I was dreading. Will be a freeze all cycle now. Progesterone was too high on Sunday (>3). They like to see it below 1.5 but will consider transferring if 1.5-2. Haven't gotten today's blood work back yet, but going in for EC on Thursday. Not sure at what point they freeze them if it's 2-day, 3-day, or 5-day. My 2ww just got horribly long. Anyone else have a freeze all cycle? I can't remember. No clue what to expect now...

Will write more later when I have time to process all of the comments. :flower:


----------



## mandy19

Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry I can't right much ladies. Just checking in on my lunch break.
> 
> Kzee- :hugs: So sorry to hear about the bleeding. I do hope it isn't a sign it didn't work but I know what you mean when you just "know." Why is life so unfair and cruel sometimes? :growlmad: Definitely take some to spoil yourself now. Extra :hugs: to you.
> 
> AFM- I got the news I was dreading. Will be a freeze all cycle now. Progesterone was too high on Sunday (>3). They like to see it below 1.5 but will consider transferring if 1.5-2. Haven't gotten today's blood work back yet, but going in for EC on Thursday. Not sure at what point they freeze them if it's 2-day, 3-day, or 5-day. My 2ww just got horribly long. Anyone else have a freeze all cycle? I can't remember. No clue what to expect now...
> 
> Will write more later when I have time to process all of the comments. :flower:

Sorry to hear that Hatethewait, i had a freeze all cycle,i had my egg collection back in July and i am hopefully going to have my embryo transfer next week if all is well. :flower:


----------



## tnguyen916

Sticky Beans said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I posted right at the begining of this thread but have had issues with my phone so not been able to get on B&B. I've just caught up - phew!!!
> 
> Lots has happened. Congrats to everyone that is PUPO! I hope this is it for you.
> 
> Afm I am on day 7 of my stims. Had my scan today there was 10 follicles measuring 11 & one front runner at 14. The nurse said there was about 20 smaller ones but I don't think they are counting them at the moment. They took my blood but haven't called so I presume everything is ok with my hormone levels.
> 
> Next scan is weds. Its all go now!!!
> 
> xx

Yay!!! Exciting news sticky:happydance: Those are great numbers of follicles. It will be anyday now! Can't wait. Goodluck on your wed scan and keep us posted


----------



## tnguyen916

Kzee said:


> Hi girls....
> 
> Sorry to bring bad news but AF is here today :nope: only 8dp5dt, so cruel, didn't even have a TWW and the chance to test
> 
> So ICSI #1 has failed :cry: No idea why... only 1 out of 8 embies made it to day 5 blast so not surprising I guess.
> 
> Just so scared now... IVF failure has got to be one of the hardest things to face as it's already the last resort so you can't help but think if this doesn't work, nothing will and we'll never have our own child.
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on things and wish all of you the best with your cycles :thumbup: No one deserves to go through this stuff, it's just too hard. Praying that 2014 will be our year. Hope to see some BFP's on here soon. xx

sorry about the news just wanted to send you some:hugs:.


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry I can't right much ladies. Just checking in on my lunch break.
> 
> Kzee- :hugs: So sorry to hear about the bleeding. I do hope it isn't a sign it didn't work but I know what you mean when you just "know." Why is life so unfair and cruel sometimes? :growlmad: Definitely take some to spoil yourself now. Extra :hugs: to you.
> 
> AFM- I got the news I was dreading. Will be a freeze all cycle now. Progesterone was too high on Sunday (>3). They like to see it below 1.5 but will consider transferring if 1.5-2. Haven't gotten today's blood work back yet, but going in for EC on Thursday. Not sure at what point they freeze them if it's 2-day, 3-day, or 5-day. My 2ww just got horribly long. Anyone else have a freeze all cycle? I can't remember. No clue what to expect now...
> 
> Will write more later when I have time to process all of the comments. :flower:

HTW so sorry about the freeze cycle but hey i read that FET are just as good if not better than a fresh b/c your body will have recovered from all the crap we made it go through in the last couple of weeks. Good luck with your egg collection on thursday and keep us posted!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Chris- I wonder if your progesterone level was high enough to indicate you may have been ovulating early? The doc today said if my progesterone came back crazy high (20ish) he'd have to check an LH level to see if it was due to premature ovulation?? Not sure, just guessing though. 

Goldfishy- Hopefully the :witch: stays far far away! 

Briss- My lining was fine on Sunday (8.6) and didn't get the number today since it didn't matter. The fs saiid it looked ok though. The research shows that if the lining progress doesn't match the progress of the embryo that there is a decrease in implantation. My progesterone today was already >5 so from what I get out of all of this is it would be further along than an embryo we wouldn't put back in until next week. :shrug: That's crazy that they wanted to put you on prednisone just for the heck of it! I agree we take enough meds during this thing lets just stick to the minimum! Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Let us know it goes. 

mandy- Thanks for the support. What was your FET protocol again? How long did it take to get to ET? Hope everything looks good for ET next week for you!


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Chris- I wonder if your progesterone level was high enough to indicate you may have been ovulating early? The doc today said if my progesterone came back crazy high (20ish) he'd have to check an LH level to see if it was due to premature ovulation?? Not sure, just guessing though.
> 
> Goldfishy- Hopefully the :witch: stays far far away!
> 
> Briss- My lining was fine on Sunday (8.6) and didn't get the number today since it didn't matter. The fs saiid it looked ok though. The research shows that if the lining progress doesn't match the progress of the embryo that there is a decrease in implantation. My progesterone today was already >5 so from what I get out of all of this is it would be further along than an embryo we wouldn't put back in until next week. :shrug: That's crazy that they wanted to put you on prednisone just for the heck of it! I agree we take enough meds during this thing lets just stick to the minimum! Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Let us know it goes.
> 
> mandy- Thanks for the support. What was your FET protocol again? How long did it take to get to ET? Hope everything looks good for ET next week for you!


Yes, that's why he cancelled it because he said I already started to ovulate and the ER wouldn't have turned out well.


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Sorry I can't right much ladies. Just checking in on my lunch break.
> 
> Kzee- :hugs: So sorry to hear about the bleeding. I do hope it isn't a sign it didn't work but I know what you mean when you just "know." Why is life so unfair and cruel sometimes? :growlmad: Definitely take some to spoil yourself now. Extra :hugs: to you.
> 
> AFM- I got the news I was dreading. Will be a freeze all cycle now. Progesterone was too high on Sunday (>3). They like to see it below 1.5 but will consider transferring if 1.5-2. Haven't gotten today's blood work back yet, but going in for EC on Thursday. Not sure at what point they freeze them if it's 2-day, 3-day, or 5-day. My 2ww just got horribly long. Anyone else have a freeze all cycle? I can't remember. No clue what to expect now...
> 
> Will write more later when I have time to process all of the comments. :flower:


Sorry, but it's better off to do an all freeze cycle than be let down. Hang in there I know how upsetting it can be!


----------



## Briss

I had my second scan today on Cd 7 (6th day of stims) and it's bad news I am afraid. my ovaries are not responding to stimulation, only 2 follicles have grown since last scan. They are considering two options (i) cancelling the cycle or (ii) increasing Gonal F from 125 to 300. I am really not sure what to make of it. I hated the idea of stimulation to begin with and was happy to do another natural cycle with just one egg so to me going through hated stimulation and cancelling the cycle after I have already consumed so much meds is just unthinkable. On the other hand increasing FSH almost 3 times is worrying as my two leading follicles may grow really fast (the largest is already 16mm) not giving the eggs a chance to mature properly. There is no guarantee that my other follicles will respond to higher dose so I may still end up with just 2 follicles but much sooner. Was told to start cetrotide today to supress LH (am still waiting for my bloods). my lining is perfect: 9.8 mm /triple layer but what's the point&#8230; I am trying not to get emotional here and just take what comes


----------



## mandy19

Hatethewait85 said:


> Chris- I wonder if your progesterone level was high enough to indicate you may have been ovulating early? The doc today said if my progesterone came back crazy high (20ish) he'd have to check an LH level to see if it was due to premature ovulation?? Not sure, just guessing though.
> 
> Goldfishy- Hopefully the :witch: stays far far away!
> 
> Briss- My lining was fine on Sunday (8.6) and didn't get the number today since it didn't matter. The fs saiid it looked ok though. The research shows that if the lining progress doesn't match the progress of the embryo that there is a decrease in implantation. My progesterone today was already >5 so from what I get out of all of this is it would be further along than an embryo we wouldn't put back in until next week. :shrug: That's crazy that they wanted to put you on prednisone just for the heck of it! I agree we take enough meds during this thing lets just stick to the minimum! Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Let us know it goes.
> 
> mandy- Thanks for the support. What was your FET protocol again? How long did it take to get to ET? Hope everything looks good for ET next week for you!

Hi hatethewait, i had to have 3 bleeds before i could start my cycle again but thats because i was over stimulated, i started down regging with prostap injection on the 23rd of oct, two weeks later i started Progynova tablets & started Bruselin nasal spray this week, i have a lining check tomorrow and hopefully if my lining is thick enough i will be having my transfer next week sometime :flower:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Kzee - so sorry its not looking good. Although my fs says you can still have a 'period' after ET. :hugs:

Briss - I know everyone want a good amount of eggs but it does only take 1. My boss only had 2 follicles, hers was more due to her age and she had a successful cycle.

Htw - sorry for the frozen cycle. I know everthing will be delayed but at least you will get there and you'll know you have your frozen embies waiting! Hey whats another few weeks after the amount of time we've all been waiting!:flower:

Afm I had my scan today. Lining is looking good fs said I have a very good looking uterus! :blush: I have 50 follicles!!! ... yes not a typo.... 50 follicles!:saywhat:
I have about 20 that are in the 11 - 16 range and all the others are tiny. She said my hormone levels from my bloods monday were fine and they will keep an eye to make sure my levels don't go crazy. Had bloods done this morn. Im so worried about over stimulating but putting faith in hoping they know what they're talking about!

On schedule for a monday collection :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing ok.....

xx


----------



## Kzee

sunny74 - Thanks for your support and good luck with stims!

Hatethewait85 - Sorry you're having to do a freeze all cycle, nothing's just simple is it?! Although, there is something really appealing about doing a FET as you're not pumped full of drugs and I just feel like it's how nature intended and conceiving naturally doesn't seem to be a problem for most people (not fair!). The wait is a pain but you'll have time to get composed and ready for it hopefully! 

tnguyen916 - Thank you so much :hugs:

Briss - Aw man, so sorry, not what you want to hear at all. But I think upping the meds would be ok, if you're comfortable. I guess see what they recommend, they know best I s'pose. I didn't notice anything when taking Gonal F so hopefully upping the dose won't hurt, but just help your follies along a little. Fingers crossed you come up with the best solution for you. Keep us posted, thinking of you, you'll be fine :thumbup:

Sticky Beans - many thanks, my clinic just seem to be a little bit black or white, no inbetween, possible because it's the NHS and they have so many other patients, I don't know. Woah! 50 Follies! Good luck with EC x

I'm just chugging along, had a dream I tested and it was positive and then woke up :cry: i'm going to test tomorrow if I can pluck up the courage, or just wait till Saturday but i'm bleeding much heavier than before and have period pains so I know it's done. 

What are your opinions on trying naturally inbetween treatment? We're going to, even though DH has such poor swimmers, but I just don't know if I can even be bothered, how bad is that???! I just know i'll be disappointed every month again, even though It's pretty much guaranteed not to work, especially after our first IVF failed... We'll see. A friend of mine had been trying for 2 years then finally got referred for IVF as she wasn't ovulating and his SA was really bad. Then they went on holiday and came home, did a HPT and she was pregnant. I guess the whole 'relaxing' thing does work. I can't ever imagine being completely relaxed though, gahhh! 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Briss

Kzee, I cannot imagine wasting a cycle even though our chances TTC naturally are non existent. we TTC between our two IVFs.

Sticky Beans, it's certainly nice to have a good looking uterus. what a compliment! 50 follicles!!! OMG I cannot even imagine what it feels like?? I also hope that they will proceed even if I only have two follicles, miracles happen we can still end up with two good embryos and healthy twins, who knows 

mandy, good luck with your scan, hopefully the lining is nice and thick 

afm, I just got a call from the clinic my estradinol is 1,516 and LH 6.3, they want me to go up to 250 of Gonal F and start cetrotide to suppress LH for the next two days. I am going for it so fingers crossed it will result in more mature eggs and a healthy pregnancy


----------



## sunny74

htw - sorry you are having to freeze, but at least theyll be there waiting for you :hugs:

Briss - Yay, go for it girl, why not? seems a shame to waste all them drugs inside you :hugs:

Sticky - 50!! i am new to all this but that sounds like a crazy amount..

Kzee - I would always try for on a natural cycle, (but i'm 40 in a few months, tick tock lol) Can you book a holiday? ;)

afm, i started my stimms this morning, 2 injections down, 1 to go tonight, much less stress than i had built it up to be and feeling actually quite happy that we are doing something now. I think i didnt take enough buserelin cos i read the wrong end of the plunger, it was only 1mm, do you think i should make the dose up tomorrow (ie add 1mm) or just have the dose i'm supposed to?


----------



## mandy19

Briss said:


> Kzee, I cannot imagine wasting a cycle even though our chances TTC naturally are non existent. we TTC between our two IVFs.
> 
> Sticky Beans, it's certainly nice to have a good looking uterus. what a compliment! 50 follicles!!! OMG I cannot even imagine what it feels like?? I also hope that they will proceed even if I only have two follicles, miracles happen we can still end up with two good embryos and healthy twins, who knows
> 
> mandy, good luck with your scan, hopefully the lining is nice and thick
> 
> afm, I just got a call from the clinic my estradinol is 1,516 and LH 6.3, they want me to go up to 250 of Gonal F and start cetrotide to suppress LH for the next two days. I am going for it so fingers crossed it will result in more
> mature eggs and a healthy pregnancy

Thank you Briss, wishing you good luck in ur cycle :dust:


----------



## tnguyen916

Briss said:


> I had my second scan today on Cd 7 (6th day of stims) and it's bad news I am afraid. my ovaries are not responding to stimulation, only 2 follicles have grown since last scan. They are considering two options (i) cancelling the cycle or (ii) increasing Gonal F from 125 to 300. I am really not sure what to make of it. I hated the idea of stimulation to begin with and was happy to do another natural cycle with just one egg so to me going through hated stimulation and cancelling the cycle after I have already consumed so much meds is just unthinkable. On the other hand increasing FSH almost 3 times is worrying as my two leading follicles may grow really fast (the largest is already 16mm) not giving the eggs a chance to mature properly. There is no guarantee that my other follicles will respond to higher dose so I may still end up with just 2 follicles but much sooner. Was told to start cetrotide today to supress LH (am still waiting for my bloods). my lining is perfect: 9.8 mm /triple layer but what's the point I am trying not to get emotional here and just take what comes

sending you some:hugs:


----------



## Sticky Beans

50 is a crazy amount. They said as long as my hormones stay under control all is good. They havereduced my gonal to 75. Hopefully the small ones will stay tiny and my 20 more ssubstantial ones will be the ones that grow!

xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Briss- :hugs: So sorry you didn't get the best news at your scan today. But the good news is you have 2 follicles responding so you've already increased your odds from your natural cycle. Your lining sounds fabulous! I've never had LH monitored - what is a good number? Fx the dose increase gets a few extra follicles to catch up. 

mandy- Good luck with your lining check tomorrow! Sounds like the FET has been a long time coming with all the meds you had to take in preparation!! I know there are a few ways to prep for FET and I sure hope I can get by with a shorter method. 

stickybeans- 50!!? :saywhat: is right!! Holy cow. What dose of stims were you on to start? I'm sure they will keep a close eye on you to help prevent OHSS. Hope your dose decrease will keep the risk to a minimum. Did they give you your lab results?

kzee- Thats a great way to look at FET as more natural Thanks for putting a good spin on it. :flower: Don't a lot of pg women have dreams of testing pos when the poas?? I hope you get good news when you test tomorrow. I'm still keeeping my fx for you! As for trying naturally, it definitely doesn't hurt! I had a natural cycle before IVF and it was a bit more fun as the pressure was off. I'm not going to lie- AF's appearance was definitely sad but it was fun to just feel like a "normal couple" again. 

Sunny- Yay for starting stims. As for taking the incorrect dose, I definitely would call the doc if you still can and see what they want you to do. My doc was saying something like 47% of people mess up their meds during IVF but no one ever tells the doc that they do.


----------



## Briss

Hatethewait, they monitor LH so they do not miss my surge. last time I surged a few hours before the trigger shot (even though I was on Cetrotide) so they put me on Indometacin to keep the follicles intact for 1.5 days for EC. they may have to do the same this time around. My CBFM moved to HIGH this morning.

I am so bloated and look a little pregnant


----------



## Hatethewait85

Briss - Sounds like your docs monitor LH instead of progesterone then? Sorry you are feeling bloated already. That feeling stinks! I had to wear leggings the last couple of days because none of my pants were comfortable!! Do you have another appointment tomorrow? I hope it goes well! 

How's everyone else doing? It's been sort of quiet over here.

AFM- I survived EC!!! Still a bit sore but I guess that is to be expected. I felt pretty good right after acupuncture but things are starting to get sore again. They said they got 24 eggs today. They mentioned something about "still counting"?? So i guess it's possible there will be a few more. I'll know more tomorrow when I get my phone call. I hope there are some perfect embies after tomorrow. I am so anxious and excited for the phone call but I am glad I will be home from work the next few days in case bad news finds me. I'll now be taking cabergoline for the next 8 days to help prevent OHSS - I guess I'm not completely out of the words for that yet- and an antibiotic to prevent an infection. 

Hop everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> Briss - Sounds like your docs monitor LH instead of progesterone then? Sorry you are feeling bloated already. That feeling stinks! I had to wear leggings the last couple of days because none of my pants were comfortable!! Do you have another appointment tomorrow? I hope it goes well!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? It's been sort of quiet over here.
> 
> AFM- I survived EC!!! Still a bit sore but I guess that is to be expected. I felt pretty good right after acupuncture but things are starting to get sore again. They said they got 24 eggs today. They mentioned something about "still counting"?? So i guess it's possible there will be a few more. I'll know more tomorrow when I get my phone call. I hope there are some perfect embies after tomorrow. I am so anxious and excited for the phone call but I am glad I will be home from work the next few days in case bad news finds me. I'll now be taking cabergoline for the next 8 days to help prevent OHSS - I guess I'm not completely out of the words for that yet- and an antibiotic to prevent an infection.
> 
> Hop everyone else is doing well :flower:

Htw - that is awesome - 24 and counting:happydance: Those seem like really good numbers. Hope your not in too much pain. Are you taking your embies to blast and then freeze or on day 3? Well whatever the outcome I'm sure it will be ok.

AFM - nothing much to report...i went back to work the other day so its kept me pretty occupied. I have been having dull aches off and on- nothing that really stands out. Been hungry alot and everything I think I want to eat ends up somehow not "satisfying" - Also been a lil tired been taking naps at the office....breast has been very tender and sore on the sides.....ahhahahah, -- I'm also on progesterone and estrogen so alot of that could be b/c of the meds i'm on. My beta is not until December 2 / seems an awful long time from now.


----------



## Briss

Hatethewait, well done on getting 24 eggs! excellent news!! do you know how many fertilised? 

tnguyen, 2 December is not that far, the time will fly. fingers crossed for great beta!

afm, It looks like the stimulated cycle just does not work for me. there is very little progress on the scan this morning. CD 9 and 8th day of stims, two dominant follicles are still there 14/16 mm there is a third one at 9mm which may catch up so they want to keep me on stims for 2 more days but depends on my bloods today. Follicles on the right did not grow but that's OK cos they cant access the right ovary because of the cyst anyway. Generally the doc said if I need any more IVF in the future she would not recommend doing any more stimulated cycles cos I had 2 follicles on my natural/modified cycle as well so same result with much less meds. oh well, I sort of knew that with my high FSH I am not a great IVF candidate hence the reason the NHS is refusing the funding. The good news is that my blood flow to the ovaries, follicles and uterus is very good and she said it's a positive sign and there is hope that the egg quality is good so at least there is that. the lining is perfect 11 mm triple layer. They will most likely still proceed on the basis of two follicles but will do 2 day ET. I am thinking whether we still need to pay 600 for the embryo scope cos it's not going to make a difference in choosing the embryo as there is no choice but it may give us some more info on how the embryos are developing which may explain the chemical last cycle but then again with day 2 ET there wont be that much time and into its just going to be 4 cell embryos. The strangest thing is my ovaries feel so full and heavy as if they are giant and filled with hundreds of follicles, I am also bloated and had a fair amount of bleeding after the injection last night, tummy is still hurting.


----------



## Dodima1999

Happy Friday all. (At least I hope it's happy for you). Still no signs here if AF. Hospital thought the date was 19. I thought it was 22nd and nothing. Not even a smudge. I have been cramping and sore boobs since last weekend. I'm going to do a test in the morning if there still not here. 

I just want to know now either way. If I'm pregnant brilliant but give me a feckin sign. If I'm not just start already so I can start IVF &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;

I'll log on later from home and catch up on your news proper.


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Briss - Sounds like your docs monitor LH instead of progesterone then? Sorry you are feeling bloated already. That feeling stinks! I had to wear leggings the last couple of days because none of my pants were comfortable!! Do you have another appointment tomorrow? I hope it goes well!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? It's been sort of quiet over here.
> 
> AFM- I survived EC!!! Still a bit sore but I guess that is to be expected. I felt pretty good right after acupuncture but things are starting to get sore again. They said they got 24 eggs today. They mentioned something about "still counting"?? So i guess it's possible there will be a few more. I'll know more tomorrow when I get my phone call. I hope there are some perfect embies after tomorrow. I am so anxious and excited for the phone call but I am glad I will be home from work the next few days in case bad news finds me. I'll now be taking cabergoline for the next 8 days to help prevent OHSS - I guess I'm not completely out of the words for that yet- and an antibiotic to prevent an infection.
> 
> Hop everyone else is doing well :flower:



So glad everything went well! You are 1 egg more than me that was collected. Praying that they grow! :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Briss - Sounds like your docs monitor LH instead of progesterone then? Sorry you are feeling bloated already. That feeling stinks! I had to wear leggings the last couple of days because none of my pants were comfortable!! Do you have another appointment tomorrow? I hope it goes well!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? It's been sort of quiet over here.
> 
> AFM- I survived EC!!! Still a bit sore but I guess that is to be expected. I felt pretty good right after acupuncture but things are starting to get sore again. They said they got 24 eggs today. They mentioned something about "still counting"?? So i guess it's possible there will be a few more. I'll know more tomorrow when I get my phone call. I hope there are some perfect embies after tomorrow. I am so anxious and excited for the phone call but I am glad I will be home from work the next few days in case bad news finds me. I'll now be taking cabergoline for the next 8 days to help prevent OHSS - I guess I'm not completely out of the words for that yet- and an antibiotic to prevent an infection.
> 
> Hop everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> Htw - that is awesome - 24 and counting:happydance: Those seem like really good numbers. Hope your not in too much pain. Are you taking your embies to blast and then freeze or on day 3? Well whatever the outcome I'm sure it will be ok.
> 
> AFM - nothing much to report...i went back to work the other day so its kept me pretty occupied. I have been having dull aches off and on- nothing that really stands out. Been hungry alot and everything I think I want to eat ends up somehow not "satisfying" - Also been a lil tired been taking naps at the office....breast has been very tender and sore on the sides.....ahhahahah, -- I'm also on progesterone and estrogen so alot of that could be b/c of the meds i'm on. My beta is not until December 2 / seems an awful long time from now.Click to expand...



Wow why do they have your beta so far away? My beta is Nov 27. I don't really have much symptoms I am also sore on the sides of my boobs. I feel dull pains down there and sometimes a light crampy sensation, but other than that I don't have anything.


----------



## goldfishy

Chris_25 said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Briss - Sounds like your docs monitor LH instead of progesterone then? Sorry you are feeling bloated already. That feeling stinks! I had to wear leggings the last couple of days because none of my pants were comfortable!! Do you have another appointment tomorrow? I hope it goes well!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? It's been sort of quiet over here.
> 
> AFM- I survived EC!!! Still a bit sore but I guess that is to be expected. I felt pretty good right after acupuncture but things are starting to get sore again. They said they got 24 eggs today. They mentioned something about "still counting"?? So i guess it's possible there will be a few more. I'll know more tomorrow when I get my phone call. I hope there are some perfect embies after tomorrow. I am so anxious and excited for the phone call but I am glad I will be home from work the next few days in case bad news finds me. I'll now be taking cabergoline for the next 8 days to help prevent OHSS - I guess I'm not completely out of the words for that yet- and an antibiotic to prevent an infection.
> 
> Hop everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> Htw - that is awesome - 24 and counting:happydance: Those seem like really good numbers. Hope your not in too much pain. Are you taking your embies to blast and then freeze or on day 3? Well whatever the outcome I'm sure it will be ok.
> 
> AFM - nothing much to report...i went back to work the other day so its kept me pretty occupied. I have been having dull aches off and on- nothing that really stands out. Been hungry alot and everything I think I want to eat ends up somehow not "satisfying" - Also been a lil tired been taking naps at the office....breast has been very tender and sore on the sides.....ahhahahah, -- I'm also on progesterone and estrogen so alot of that could be b/c of the meds i'm on. My beta is not until December 2 / seems an awful long time from now.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow why do they have your beta so far away? My beta is Nov 27. I don't really have much symptoms I am also sore on the sides of my boobs. I feel dull pains down there and sometimes a light crampy sensation, but other than that I don't have anything.Click to expand...

I am not feeling anything! Technically implantation should have completed by now but I don't feel any different. No side effects from progesterone either. My otd is Thursday 28th. Still gonna wait until then. 

Briss - that is crappy the extra stimulation not helping much. You ar obviously not reacting well given the bloating. It does ease up though. Remember to drink lots of water even though it's the last thing you feel like!

Htw - great number of eggs! Look forward to hearing about fertilisation numbers

Dodima - you could be one of those lucky women who get bfp just before starting ivf! Good luck!
*


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- I was very happy to have 24 but I think there were quite a few that were immature. From what I've gathered they will try to take them to the blast stage before freezing but it depends on how well they are developing... :shrug: I guess they don't want me to end up with nothing when all is said and done but I'm not sure I'll be very hopeful if they freeze them before blast stage. 

briss- So sorry to hear the extra meds are not doing their job! I hope the smaller 9mm catches up so you have 3 good options. Did you ask your fs why your ovaries feel so full? Fx for you! 

Dodima- I sure hope you get your BFP before starting IVF. That would be the best!! Fx for you!

Chris- Your beta is almost here! Will you test before then? Fx!

goldfishy- I've heard many ladies say they had no symptoms during the 2ww so do not worry about feeling the same as always. I hope you get great news when you test! 

AFM- Just got the report from the fs and we only had 11 fertilize. We even did ICSI on all of them so I am a little sad that 13 didn't even get a chance. :nope: I am worried we won't have any to freeze! I hope we get good news tomorrow!


----------



## tnguyen916

hey ladies, how are you guys?

Chris...she calculates two weeks from transfer and since my transfer was on a sunday...2 weeks from that sunday is December 2. Plus also I'm thinking before the thanksgiving holiday (28th) would be too soon and I'm sure they are closed during the holidays so the first day open is December 2. 

HTW - 11 is still a great number / I'm positive you will have some that will make it to Blast. 

Goldfishy & Chris / beta coming up soon - are you ladies gonna sneak an hpt before hand?

So I found out today, as I'm trying to enroll my husband to his new insurance plan his company is now offering for 2014 - it covers IVF....Geeeeesh wish would have known that before we went out of pocket for this cycle. Either way....it is comforting to know that we can keep trying if this doesn't work. 

Hope you ladies have a happy friday!


----------



## tnguyen916

Dodima1999 said:


> Happy Friday all. (At least I hope it's happy for you). Still no signs here if AF. Hospital thought the date was 19. I thought it was 22nd and nothing. Not even a smudge. I have been cramping and sore boobs since last weekend. I'm going to do a test in the morning if there still not here.
> 
> I just want to know now either way. If I'm pregnant brilliant but give me a feckin sign. If I'm not just start already so I can start IVF &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;&#128545;
> 
> I'll log on later from home and catch up on your news proper.

Goodluck / hope the AF stays away and you get that BFP. But if AF does start YAY for starting IVF!:happydance:


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> tnguyen- I was very happy to have 24 but I think there were quite a few that were immature. From what I've gathered they will try to take them to the blast stage before freezing but it depends on how well they are developing... :shrug: I guess they don't want me to end up with nothing when all is said and done but I'm not sure I'll be very hopeful if they freeze them before blast stage.
> 
> briss- So sorry to hear the extra meds are not doing their job! I hope the smaller 9mm catches up so you have 3 good options. Did you ask your fs why your ovaries feel so full? Fx for you!
> 
> Dodima- I sure hope you get your BFP before starting IVF. That would be the best!! Fx for you!
> 
> Chris- Your beta is almost here! Will you test before then? Fx!
> 
> goldfishy- I've heard many ladies say they had no symptoms during the 2ww so do not worry about feeling the same as always. I hope you get great news when you test!
> 
> AFM- Just got the report from the fs and we only had 11 fertilize. We even did ICSI on all of them so I am a little sad that 13 didn't even get a chance. :nope: I am worried we won't have any to freeze! I hope we get good news tomorrow!


Don't worry they collected 23 eggs from me and on day 3 11 of them had fertilized and by day 5 we wound up with 5 all together. You will have enough to freeze.


----------



## Chris_25

Ok so I did my trigger shot on nov 11 which means that I am 11 days past trigger. I tested tonight (I just had to) I am only 4dp5dt and a very light line came up! Now I'm scared it was the trigger ah I'm going nuts! I can't remember when the trigger came out of me
last time.


----------



## Briss

Chris, 9 DPO is a little early but depends. did you take 1 or 2 trigger shots? if just one than it could be out of your system in less than a week so this may as well be the beginning of your BFP. fingers crossed!! I had only one shot last time and my trigger was out by 5 DPO


----------



## sunny74

Chris - fx this is your bfp :happydance: I'm sure 'll do the same, i have no patience, any progression today?

Dodima - any news?

tnguy - that great news you can have more ivf, takes the pressure off a bit eh?

htw - hoping all your 11 are doing well, any news?

goldfishy - still holding out on not testing? not sure i will have that resolve 

afm, day 4 of stimms, all going good, my consultant wont administer my neupogen wash that was prescribed by gorgy, he said 'no evidence' yeah right and the nhs told me my 4 mc's were bad luck. :growlmad:
Anyway sticking with the sc neupogen instead. i start clexane and steroids tomorow, i'm not going to take full dose (25mg) they made me so hyper b4 so i think i will go for 15, see how i go, as they can affect implantation.
Then next week i have intralipids, hoping one of em will do the trick :happydance:


----------



## Dodima1999

sunny74 said:


> Chris - fx this is your bfp :happydance: I'm sure 'll do the same, i have no patience, any progression today?
> 
> Dodima - any news?
> 
> tnguy - that great news you can have more ivf, takes the pressure off a bit eh?
> 
> htw - hoping all your 11 are doing well, any news?
> 
> goldfishy - still holding out on not testing? not sure i will have that resolve
> 
> afm, day 4 of stimms, all going good, my consultant wont administer my neupogen wash that was prescribed by gorgy, he said 'no evidence' yeah right and the nhs told me my 4 mc's were bad luck. :growlmad:
> Anyway sticking with the sc neupogen instead. i start clexane and steroids tomorow, i'm not going to take full dose (25mg) they made me so hyper b4 so i think i will go for 15, see how i go, as they can affect implantation.
> Then next week i have intralipids, hoping one of em will do the trick :happydance:

Did a test this morning which was :bfn: not too disappointed yet but if AF :witch: doesn't show up soon we'll have to cancel UVF until end of January. Our clinic shuts down for Christmas from 20th December for 3 weeks. Now I'm afraid I won't have enough time :cry:

How's everyone today.


----------



## Chris_25

I only did 1 trigger shot 10,000 units 12 days ago. I took another test this morning and it looks the same! :/


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- That is so awesome that your hubby's insurance will cover IVF! I sure hope you don't need it though. Do you think you will poas before Dec 2? I'm sure I would not be able to help myself!! 

Chris- I really hope this is the start of your BFP!! I've never tested out the trigger before but I've heard it's usually gone within 10 days. I think with pos tests they do not get considerably darker from one day to the next but maybe every other day? Keeping my fx for you!!

sunny- Sorry to hear about the neupogen wash. What is it? Sounds like you have quite the regimen so I hope they work to get you your BFP! When's your next appointment?

Dodima- I sure hope AF (if she is coming) makes her appearance soon! It would stink to have to wait until after the holidays! Come on AF!!!

Stickybeans- Any updates on your 50 follicles?! 

Mandy- Are you still on for FET this coming week? 

goldfishy- how are you feeling?

AFM- Just got the call. My 11 embies are still going strong!! :happydance: They are all a grade 1 (grades 1-4, 1 is the best). I feel so relieved! On another note, I am still sort of full and tender 2 days after my EC... is this normal? Anyone else feel this way? I feel fine if I'm just sitting here but if I move in certain ways or do too much it does not feel so good. I guess I am glad to have the weekend to recover before going back to work. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## goldfishy

Yep sunny I am still holding out! Had a dream about a bfp last night... hoping it comes true! I don't have a beta test date, but have been told to poas on Thursday. 

Oh Chris I hope the trigger is out now! I had 2 trigger shots of 10,000 each. Think it will still be in my system and I don't think I could deal with a false positive. Would rather just have bfn. 

Yay Htw your embies sound great!! I was still feeling sore a few days after. Think I was better by day 3 post ec. I'm sure you'll have a good number of blasts. 

Dodima - that's a shame about a possible delay. What's the latest date you can start af? 

Hope everyone well x


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Just catching up...wow! All those follicle and eggs! Amazing!!!! How exciting! 

I have been out of town at the clinic which is 3 hours away. I came home last night, and we will have to leave again in the morning to be back at the clinic first thing Monday morning. I had lab and a scan on Friday. I'm assuming my labs were good, as I didn't hear anything. The scan, however, was a bit discouraging. There were only 2 measurable follicles in my right ovary, and they couldn't see my left ovary as my bowel was in the way! We will have to see what happens on Monday, as they obviously can't to a retrieval from an ovary that they can't see. The 2 on the right is disappointing, but my baseline scan back in september showed 3 on each side. I am on the highest dose of stims, so adjusting doses won't help. Monday will be day 11 of stims, so I'm hoping that left ovary comes out of hiding!

I'm so exciting for those of you waiting to test, and those waiting to transfer. Wishing you all positive results :)


----------



## Dodima1999

goldfishy said:


> Yep sunny I am still holding out! Had a dream about a bfp last night... hoping it comes true! I don't have a beta test date, but have been told to poas on Thursday.
> 
> Oh Chris I hope the trigger is out now! I had 2 trigger shots of 10,000 each. Think it will still be in my system and I don't think I could deal with a false positive. Would rather just have bfn.
> 
> Yay Htw your embies sound great!! I was still feeling sore a few days after. Think I was better by day 3 post ec. I'm sure you'll have a good number of blasts.
> 
> Dodima - that's a shame about a possible delay. What's the latest date you can start af?
> 
> Hope everyone well x

gold fishy- I think the whole process from Stim to implantation takes about 15 days so I need to be starting Stims by 3rs December by the latest. It's month end in work next week which is very stressful so I'm hoping that it all just goes smoothly. I have a reiki session this afternoon so hopefully that will balance everything out and start the ball rolling. 

Fx for everyone :thumbup:

Girls with lots of follies and fertilised eggs :happydance:
Brilliant news


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone :hi:

Hope you lovely ladies are all doing ok?

Chris - I really hope this is it for you. When are you next testing?

Htw - glad your 11 embies are doing well. Keep us all posted.

I had my last scan friday. I had 30 follicles that were between 18 - 20. :thumbup:
The other 15 were either 11 or smaller. I've been having bloods each time ive been going to keep an eye on my levels as I had so many follies. Wednesday they were slightly higher so had another blood test Fri. I stopped my gonal f friday as well and just took my Bruselin. I had to get up at 6 saturday (my day off!! :dohh:) to go in again for bloods, i was borderline fri so they just wanted to check my hormones reduced. If they didnt they would hold off collection as my chances of ohss would be high, luckily bloods came back ok and im going in tomorrow for EC! - Nervous! :shock:

xx


----------



## mandy19

Hatethewait85 said:


> tnguyen- That is so awesome that your hubby's insurance will cover IVF! I sure hope you don't need it though. Do you think you will poas before Dec 2? I'm sure I would not be able to help myself!!
> 
> Chris- I really hope this is the start of your BFP!! I've never tested out the trigger before but I've heard it's usually gone within 10 days. I think with pos tests they do not get considerably darker from one day to the next but maybe every other day? Keeping my fx for you!!
> 
> sunny- Sorry to hear about the neupogen wash. What is it? Sounds like you have quite the regimen so I hope they work to get you your BFP! When's your next appointment?
> 
> Dodima- I sure hope AF (if she is coming) makes her appearance soon! It
> 
> would stink to have to wait until after the holidays! Come on AF!!!
> 
> Stickybeans- Any updates on your 50 follicles?!
> 
> Mandy- Are you still on for FET this coming week?
> 
> goldfishy- how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM- Just got the call. My 11 embies are still going strong!! :happydance: They are all a grade 1 (grades 1-4, 1 is the best). I feel so relieved! On another note, I am still sort of full and tender 2 days after my EC... is this normal? Anyone else feel this way? I feel fine if I'm just sitting here but if I move in certain ways or do too much it does not feel so good. I guess I am glad to have the weekend to recover before going back to work.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Hi HTW, Great news on your embies :happydance: yea i felt very sore for about a week after EC, hope you feel better soon!! My FET is scheduled for tuesday or wednesday :happydance: i have to call the hospital tomorrow afternoon to find out how many my embies survive the thaw! they are thawing 8 of my 15 so fingers crossed they all make it, i will know tomorrow when my transfer will be, cant believe its finally here.


----------



## Briss

not great news from my today's scan, two left follicles have grown nicely at 19/20 mm but the third one at 16 mm has grown on the right side :( right above my cyst and they said the cyst is not a simple one cos it has blood inside so they wont be trying to collect that egg because the risk of puncturing the cyst and infection is just too great. So if we are lucky we will get two eggs. My lining is all ready at 13.3 mm. I am officially triggering tonight and EC is scheduled for Tuesday. fingers crossed!!

I asked again about such poor response to meds but it seems like everyone has a different opinion. today's doc said we should try (hopefully we wont have to though) to start with the large dose from CD2 and will possibly get much better result. seems like some think we should stick to natural while others believe more stims are needed. how confusing, seems like there is no simple answer. 

finaly got my notes from our previous IVF and apparently our embryo was graded 4cl/1f, seems ok for day 2 but i do not really like "f", do not know what it means but it cant be good.


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all,
Sticky Beans- Brilliant news on the follies and best of luck tomorrow.

Mandy19 - best of luck tomorrow.

Briss - try not be too disheartened it only takes 1 egg.... Fx for you :hugs:

Right girls TMI- we have an eagle landing. Finally starting to get my period. I've never been so happy (which is just so crazy). Have to ring doctor tomorrow but I should be starting my Stims on Tuesday with first scan probably on 2nd Dec. I should have plenty of time for it before the clinic closes for Christmas. Testing will be most likely on Christmas Eve!!!!!


----------



## goldfishy

Sticky beans - good luck for ec!

Briss - good luck for Tuesday! I guess the whole ivf process is a bit trial and error and docs probably think we have money trees growing in our gardens! 

Dodima - fantastic news! A Xmas bfp would be lovely.

Afm - I have been cramping today and yesterday and also been spotting brown and pink. Feel gutted. I normally spot for a few days before af and feels like I'm gonna start soon. Had a bit of a cry today and missing Dh for his positive vibes. He's flying back tmrw lunchtime.. Contemplating testing tmrw.... will be 8dp5dt. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dodima1999

Goldfishy- don't give up yet. My friend was the same on her first IVF. Spotting and cramping but now she has a 2 year old girl. (And she had a little boy naturally in September). Stay positive. 
Maybe try some soft music, candles and relaxation and just talk to your peanut. I know I might sound loopy but anything is worth a shot. Connect to your embie and tell it how much you want it to stick. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## goldfishy

Dodima1999 said:


> Goldfishy- don't give up yet. My friend was the same on her first IVF. Spotting and cramping but now she has a 2 year old girl. (And she had a little boy naturally in September). Stay positive.
> Maybe try some soft music, candles and relaxation and just talk to your peanut. I know I might sound loopy but anything is worth a shot. Connect to your embie and tell it how much you want it to stick. :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Dodima! I just don't know what to expect and the spotting has me on edge. I guess I could try some embie connection techniques! Thanks for the reassuring comments x


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> Ok so I did my trigger shot on nov 11 which means that I am 11 days past trigger. I tested tonight (I just had to) I am only 4dp5dt and a very light line came up! Now I'm scared it was the trigger ah I'm going nuts! I can't remember when the trigger came out of me
> last time.

Omg....this could be it...should I say twins??? I'm sure hcg should be out of ur system by now. 

Keep us posted and my fingers crossed for ya. 

AFM was pretty busy over the weekend w unpacking as we just recently moved. I have not tested yet and a lil scared too. Maybe I will when it's 9dp 5dt


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> tnguyen- That is so awesome that your hubby's insurance will cover IVF! I sure hope you don't need it though. Do you think you will poas before Dec 2? I'm sure I would not be able to help myself!!
> 
> Chris- I really hope this is the start of your BFP!! I've never tested out the trigger before but I've heard it's usually gone within 10 days. I think with pos tests they do not get considerably darker from one day to the next but maybe every other day? Keeping my fx for you!!
> 
> sunny- Sorry to hear about the neupogen wash. What is it? Sounds like you have quite the regimen so I hope they work to get you your BFP! When's your next appointment?
> 
> Dodima- I sure hope AF (if she is coming) makes her appearance soon! It would stink to have to wait until after the holidays! Come on AF!!!
> 
> Stickybeans- Any updates on your 50 follicles?!
> 
> Mandy- Are you still on for FET this coming week?
> 
> goldfishy- how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM- Just got the call. My 11 embies are still going strong!! :happydance: They are all a grade 1 (grades 1-4, 1 is the best). I feel so relieved! On another note, I am still sort of full and tender 2 days after my EC... is this normal? Anyone else feel this way? I feel fine if I'm just sitting here but if I move in certain ways or do too much it does not feel so good. I guess I am glad to have the weekend to recover before going back to work.
> 
> Enjoy your day!

That's great HTW...keep growing embies!!!!


----------



## sunny74

Chris_25 said:


> I only did 1 trigger shot 10,000 units 12 days ago. I took another test this morning and it looks the same! :/

Ohhhh, exciting, any updates?



Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- Sorry to hear about the neupogen wash. What is it? Sounds like you have quite the regimen so I hope they work to get you your BFP! When's your next appointment?
> 
> AFM- Just got the call. My 11 embies are still going strong!! :happydance: They are all a grade 1 (grades 1-4, 1 is the best). I feel so relieved! On another note, I am still sort of full and tender 2 days after my EC... is this normal? Anyone else feel this way? I feel fine if I'm just sitting here but if I move in certain ways or do too much it does not feel so good. I guess I am glad to have the weekend to recover before going back to work.
> 
> Enjoy your day!

Neupogen improves lining and implantation, it was prescribed by Dr Gorgy, due to my history of mc's and my level 2 immune testing results. 
Got my first scan after starting stimms tomorow, fx

11 grade 1, fantastic news, sorry your sore, i am dreading the EC, hope it eases soon :hugs:



Dodima1999 said:


> Right girls TMI- we have an eagle landing. Finally starting to get my period. I've never been so happy (which is just so crazy). Have to ring doctor tomorrow but I should be starting my Stims on Tuesday with first scan probably on 2nd Dec. I should have plenty of time for it before the clinic closes for Christmas. Testing will be most likely on Christmas Eve!!!!!

Great news :happydance:



goldfishy said:


> Afm - I have been cramping today and yesterday and also been spotting brown and pink. Feel gutted. I normally spot for a few days before af and feels like I'm gonna start soon. Had a bit of a cry today and missing Dh for his positive vibes. He's flying back tmrw lunchtime.. Contemplating testing tmrw.... will be 8dp5dt. Any thoughts?

I would test but im a poas addict, good luck, your not out yet, let us know how you go :hugs:


Sticky - good luck for EC today, how did it go? 

Briss - good luck for tomorow, stay positive, i have a feeling i will be a poor responder too, my amh is <1, but here are plenty of sucess stories out there. Its so difficult when 'experts' disagree, the 2 specialists i haven seen dont agree, so its up to me to decide who to beleive and what to take when, hang in there :hugs:

tnguy - tested yet? any symptoms?

afm, i go for my first scan since stimming tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed ladies, started clexane and prednisolone yesterday, didnt like the clexane jab, came in a prefilled glass syringe with a fat needle on it, so today i transferred it to one of my thinner ivf syringes and it was bearable..


----------



## goldfishy

Ahhh ladies I am out. Started af today even though I'm on progesterone. Didn't think that was possible. Also tested just in case and bfn. It's quite heavy so don't think it's implantation. 

I am wondering when I can start fet! Maybe after Xmas so I can fully enjoy the parties...

I will still be keeping tabs on this thread and got my fingers and toes crossed for lots of bfps x


----------



## tnguyen916

goldfishy said:


> Ahhh ladies I am out. Started af today even though I'm on progesterone. Didn't think that was possible. Also tested just in case and bfn. It's quite heavy so don't think it's implantation.
> 
> I am wondering when I can start fet! Maybe after Xmas so I can fully enjoy the parties...
> 
> I will still be keeping tabs on this thread and got my fingers and toes crossed for lots of bfps x

So sorry about that goldfishy and sending you some :hugs:.

I am so scared to test and my OTD is not until December 2. I felt crampy the last couple of days but feel fine today. It doesn't feel like any activity is going on at all. Boobs are sensitive on the side but only when I touch them. But of course i attribute that to the progesterone suppositories and PIO injections. Today I went in for my progesterone level check and they will call me to let me know what the levels are. Not sure the point of that maybe to make sure the the progesterone is still good. IDK anyways will keep you ladies updated.

Chris..have you tested again?


----------



## tnguyen916

Sticky Beans said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies are all doing ok?
> 
> Chris - I really hope this is it for you. When are you next testing?
> 
> Htw - glad your 11 embies are doing well. Keep us all posted.
> 
> I had my last scan friday. I had 30 follicles that were between 18 - 20. :thumbup:
> The other 15 were either 11 or smaller. I've been having bloods each time ive been going to keep an eye on my levels as I had so many follies. Wednesday they were slightly higher so had another blood test Fri. I stopped my gonal f friday as well and just took my Bruselin. I had to get up at 6 saturday (my day off!! :dohh:) to go in again for bloods, i was borderline fri so they just wanted to check my hormones reduced. If they didnt they would hold off collection as my chances of ohss would be high, luckily bloods came back ok and im going in tomorrow for EC! - Nervous! :shock:
> 
> xx

Yay and Goodluck sticky with egg collection..:happydance:


----------



## tnguyen916

Briss said:


> not great news from my today's scan, two left follicles have grown nicely at 19/20 mm but the third one at 16 mm has grown on the right side :( right above my cyst and they said the cyst is not a simple one cos it has blood inside so they wont be trying to collect that egg because the risk of puncturing the cyst and infection is just too great. So if we are lucky we will get two eggs. My lining is all ready at 13.3 mm. I am officially triggering tonight and EC is scheduled for Tuesday. fingers crossed!!
> 
> I asked again about such poor response to meds but it seems like everyone has a different opinion. today's doc said we should try (hopefully we wont have to though) to start with the large dose from CD2 and will possibly get much better result. seems like some think we should stick to natural while others believe more stims are needed. how confusing, seems like there is no simple answer.
> 
> finaly got my notes from our previous IVF and apparently our embryo was graded 4cl/1f, seems ok for day 2 but i do not really like "f", do not know what it means but it cant be good.

Goodluck Briss fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## sunny74

So sorry goldfishy, i dont know what to say, at least you get to try again though eh :hugs:

tnguy - crampy is a good sign but its so difficult cos progesterone mimics pg symptoms.

Chris - waiting with baited breath here...


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I did my trigger shot on nov 11 which means that I am 11 days past trigger. I tested tonight (I just had to) I am only 4dp5dt and a very light line came up! Now I'm scared it was the trigger ah I'm going nuts! I can't remember when the trigger came out of me
> last time.
> 
> Omg....this could be it...should I say twins??? I'm sure hcg should be out of ur system by now.
> 
> Keep us posted and my fingers crossed for ya.
> 
> AFM was pretty busy over the weekend w unpacking as we just recently moved. I have not tested yet and a lil scared too. Maybe I will when it's 9dp 5dtClick to expand...



Yes, I am getting a darker line each day! I called to see if I can go get my beta tomorrow and the nurse said yes! I am so excited, shocked and scared at the same time. I want to see it in my bloodwork to fully believe! Ah! 
Go and take the test I was so scared too but I just said F it and did it ever since Friday up until today.


----------



## Chris_25

sunny74 said:


> So sorry goldfishy, i dont know what to say, at least you get to try again though eh :hugs:
> 
> tnguy - crampy is a good sign but its so difficult cos progesterone mimics pg symptoms.
> 
> Chris - waiting with baited breath here...


lol sorry read my post above :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Ahhh ladies I am out. Started af today even though I'm on progesterone. Didn't think that was possible. Also tested just in case and bfn. It's quite heavy so don't think it's implantation.
> 
> I am wondering when I can start fet! Maybe after Xmas so I can fully enjoy the parties...
> 
> I will still be keeping tabs on this thread and got my fingers and toes crossed for lots of bfps x



I am so sorry! It's extremely heartbreaking and I just know that the FET will work for you! We are all here for you <3


----------



## Dodima1999

goldfishy said:


> Ahhh ladies I am out. Started af today even though I'm on progesterone. Didn't think that was possible. Also tested just in case and bfn. It's quite heavy so don't think it's implantation.
> 
> I am wondering when I can start fet! Maybe after Xmas so I can fully enjoy the parties...
> 
> I will still be keeping tabs on this thread and got my fingers and toes crossed for lots of bfps x

Ah Gold Fishy I'm so sorry for you. Biggest hugs :hugs: to you right now.


----------



## sunny74

Yay chris :happydance:
Fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

Yes, I am getting a darker line each day! I called to see if I can go get my beta tomorrow and the nurse said yes! I am so excited, shocked and scared at the same time. I want to see it in my bloodwork to fully believe! Ah! 
Go and take the test I was so scared too but I just said F it and did it ever since Friday up until today.[/QUOTE]


Chris that's fantastic news. Woohoo :happydance::happydance: so so happy for you


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy said:


> Ahhh ladies I am out. Started af today even though I'm on progesterone. Didn't think that was possible. Also tested just in case and bfn. It's quite heavy so don't think it's implantation.
> 
> I am wondering when I can start fet! Maybe after Xmas so I can fully enjoy the parties...
> 
> I will still be keeping tabs on this thread and got my fingers and toes crossed for lots of bfps x

:hugs: That really stinks. I hope you can do the FET soon- did you ask your clinic?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Altamom- Hope your appointment went well today and they were able to see your hiding ovary! I know it's hard, but just remember it only takes 1 good egg to make a good embryo so don't lose hope if they aren't able to get more than the 2 you have. Keep us updated if you can!

sticky- Your follies sound great! I hope your EC went smoothly today! Did they put you on anything for OHSS? I've been taking cabergoline vaginally and I would hate to know how I'd feel if I wasn't and they only got 24 eggs from me! Update us when you feel up to it!

mandy- That's good to know you were sore for a week. I feel like there is no end in sight sometimes! That is so exciting your FET is almost here. What did the hospital say when you called? Are you going to put all 8 embies back in??

briss- :hugs: So sorry to hear about your scan yesterday. That stinks about the cyst being in the way of the third follicle! :growlmad: Your lining sounds fabulous though and 2 eggs is definitely better than 1. Hooray for EC tomorrow! I hope it goes well! As for the stims, I think there is something to starting with higher doses earlier getting better results because it recruits more follicles right away. But I have no experience to back that up. It sucks that there never is a consensus among the docs. It is hard to know who to trust :shrug: 

Dodima- YAY for AF!!! :dance: I am so happy she made it on time so you didn't have to delay. That would be so awesome to get a Christmas BFP! Good luck with the stims. 

tnguyen- It's good that you have unpacking to keep you busy during the tww. I think I would go absolutely mad holding off on testing! How was your progesterone levels?

sunny- Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. I hope the SC neupogen works as well as the wash for you! 

chris- YAY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :yippee: :headspin: :yippee: Please let us know your beta results. I am so happy for you! 

AFM- I managed to make it through work today :thumbup: I am so glad I borrowed a belly band from my friend or I'm sure I would've had to go to work nakie! :haha: My 11 embies are still growing - all made it to the morula stage and 6 of them are compacted!! :happydance: They will start freezing the good ones tomorrow and Wednesday! I've almost survived. I'm not sure which is worse, this or the tww??! If the tww is worse, I have no idea how I will survive that when the time comes! 

Hope all is well with you all :flower:


----------



## mandy19

Hatethewait85 said:


> Altamom- Hope your appointment went well today and they were able to see your hiding ovary! I know it's hard, but just remember it only takes 1 good egg to make a good embryo so don't lose hope if they aren't able to get more than the 2 you have. Keep us updated if you can!
> 
> sticky- Your follies sound great! I hope your EC went smoothly today! Did they put you on anything for OHSS? I've been taking cabergoline vaginally and I would hate to know how I'd feel if I wasn't and they only got 24 eggs from me! Update us when you feel up to it!
> 
> mandy- That's good to know you were sore for a week. I feel like there is no end in sight sometimes! That is so exciting your FET is almost here. What did the hospital say when you called? Are you going to put all 8 embies back in??
> 
> briss- :hugs: So sorry to hear about your scan yesterday. That stinks about the cyst being in the way of the third follicle! :growlmad: Your lining sounds fabulous though and 2 eggs is definitely better than 1. Hooray for EC tomorrow! I hope it goes well! As for the stims, I think there is something to starting with higher doses earlier getting better results because it recruits more follicles right away. But I have no experience to back that up. It sucks that there never is a consensus among the docs. It is hard to know who to trust :shrug:
> 
> Dodima- YAY for AF!!! :dance: I am so happy she made it on time so you didn't have to delay. That would be so awesome to get a Christmas BFP! Good luck with the stims.
> 
> tnguyen- It's good that you have unpacking to keep you busy during the tww. I think I would go absolutely mad holding off on testing! How was your progesterone levels?
> 
> sunny- Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. I hope the SC neupogen works as well as the wash for you!
> 
> chris- YAY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :yippee: :headspin: :yippee: Please let us know your beta results. I am so happy for you!
> 
> AFM- I managed to make it through work today :thumbup: I am so glad I borrowed a belly band from my friend or I'm sure I would've had to go to work nakie! :haha: My 11 embies are still growing - all made it to the morula stage and 6 of them are compacted!! :happydance: They will start freezing the good ones tomorrow and Wednesday! I've almost survived. I'm not sure which is worse, this or the tww??! If the tww is worse, I have no idea how I will survive that when the time comes!
> 
> Hope all is well with you all :flower:

Hi HTW that great about your embies!! :happydance: i called the lab yesterday and 7 out of my 8 survived the thaw, i am having two transferred tomorrow afternoon, i just hope they are growing nicely.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone:hi:

Thanks everyone for the goodluck vibes :hugs:

Well I am in one piece after EC yesterday - Just! Is it just me or did anyone else find it really painfull? I was fine at the beginning and just a bit snoozy but right at the end it was really painful :cry: I was squeezing the nurses hand for the last bit and had tears rolling down my cheeks - I do not want to be doing that again in a hurry!
The end result was 9 follicles collected - Where my 30 follicles went I have no idea :shrug: I did ask but was so drowsy after I cannot remember the answer! I asked how many Follies they had collected about 4 times!:blush:
Update this morning was 4 of my 9 folies were fertilized - I have to admit I am a little miffed with the results after all the hype of 30 mature follies then only collecting 9! I was hoping for some to :cold: I know it only takes one and that at least I now have 4 embies, The embryologist said once fertilised they have a 95 - 97% chance of making it.
They have booked me to go back in on Thursday for my transfer :happydance:

Briss - Sorry your cyst is in the way for your 3rd follie - good luck for EC though, hope your 2 remaining are nice and juicey! 

Dodima - Glad your AF has arrived - Very strange saying that! 

Sunny - how did your Scan go?

Goldfishy - so sorry for BFN. :hugs: Its so scary to think we are all just one poas stick from recieving this news. I hope your FET does the trick. Enjoy Xmas & new year, party & have fun then jump back on the horse again!

Tnguyen - How are you holding out? I am dreading the 2ww, have you poas yet?

Chris - Yay!!!!! so happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Have you had your Beta done yet?

Mandy - Good luck for your Transfer - looking forwards to the update!

HTW - Glad your 11 embies are doing well! Whe will you get your date for your fet? They were worried about ohss when I was going for my scans and stopped my Gonal F early, I stopped it Friday night (So Thursday night was the last night I took it) then when I went in sat for my bloods my hormones were behaving themselves. - I wonder if this is why the number of follies dropped? I'm going to ask Thursday when I go in for my transfer.

xx


----------



## tnguyen916

hi ladies, so my progesterone check is 26.39 - they say the level is good but of course i'm injecting progesterone in me everyday and also doing the compound progesterone suppositories. 

Right now I'm in a position where I do not want to know.......so I have not POAS. I don't want to ruin my Thanksgiving holiday (which is this thursday) and my Beta is still so far from now - not until next monday...soooooooooooooo i think i'm gonna hold off on testing. What helps is that I dont have any laying around the house / I'm sure if I had some i'd being POAS until they were gone. LOL

Chris...how are you? Have you got your betas yet?

Yay Sticky congrats on your 4 - and your right you only need 1. Good luck on your egg transfer on thursday. 

HTW - how are you? Did they freeze your embies yet?

Mandy - thats great news good luck on the transfer!!!


----------



## tcreasey88

Looks like you're all moving along nicely! Looking forward to some bfps! :) xx


----------



## Briss

EC was, to put it mildly, disappointing. Only one mature egg. I had a temp rise this morning and suspected I ovulated and turned out I was right. one of the two follicles on the left disappeared. Somehow, the doc managed to get one more egg from my right ovary without touching the cyst so we had 2 eggs collected but the lab just confirmed that only one egg was mature for ICSI. anxiously waiting for the news on fertilisations tomorrow. 

had a bit of a breakdown when we got home, all the stims etc and the result is no better than we would have got from a completely natural cycle. I will spare you what my DH had to say on the matter but he is very upset. Mainly with the clinic for making me go through the stims and for missing the egg. The doc said there was no way to prevent early ovulation. 

I feel quite sick and distressed. trying to calm down


----------



## Dodima1999

Briss said:


> EC was, to put it mildly, disappointing. Only one mature egg. I had a temp rise this morning and suspected I ovulated and turned out I was right. one of the two follicles on the left disappeared. Somehow, the doc managed to get one more egg from my right ovary without touching the cyst so we had 2 eggs collected but the lab just confirmed that only one egg was mature for ICSI. anxiously waiting for the news on fertilisations tomorrow.
> 
> had a bit of a breakdown when we got home, all the stims etc and the result is no better than we would have got from a completely natural cycle. I will spare you what my DH had to say on the matter but he is very upset. Mainly with the clinic for making me go through the stims and for missing the egg. The doc said there was no way to prevent early ovulation.
> 
> I feel quite sick and distressed. trying to calm down


Hang in there Briss. This might be the magic bean that sticks.....


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi girlies, started Stims today 225iu of Menopur. Bit of a mind field mixing it all up- need a degree in medicine for this. Thought this was to be stress free!!!! Was a bit sore going in and bled a little after it but hopefully it'll be worth it. 

How are the rest of you doing??


----------



## tcreasey88

Oh briss, it isn't over till it's over, have a nice long bath, listen to some nice music and relax :) then kiss and cuddle your dh to sleep :)

I am dreading stims, the down reg injections are starting to feel sore already :( #pincushion xx


----------



## Chris_25

Hi ladies My beta came back today at 33.7 I kind of freaked out at that number, but the nurse was assuring me it was good because I tested a day early. I did the ET on 11/18/13. I am crazy and am going back tomorrow and again Friday for more blood work! I also had to increase progesterone and estrogen.


----------



## sunny74

Sticky b - scan went ok thanks. 5 follicles on left and 6 on right. Prob 3 on each side of good size so they have moved ec forward to Friday. 

Briss sorry you had pain. Did anyone else? 

Worried about mine now. I think they may have left it a bit late for me. Feeling like im ovulating. I do ov early. Still 2 days till collection. If they have no eggs to collect is it classed as a cycle? I get one funded on nhs


----------



## Briss

my only egg did not fertilise. they told me it was not good quality. strange after all this talk on how great my blood flow was. It's the end of the road for this cycle. I am in pieces and cant even think clearly where we go from here. totally devastating...


----------



## sunny74

I'm so sorry Briss
Take some time
Dont give up there is always hope :hugs:

Is your Amh low? Have you had any immune testing done?


----------



## tcreasey88

So sorry briss :( x


----------



## Dodima1999

Briss said:


> my only egg did not fertilise. they told me it was not good quality. strange after all this talk on how great my blood flow was. It's the end of the road for this cycle. I am in pieces and cant even think clearly where we go from here. totally devastating...

I'm so sorry Briss. :hugs::hugs: can you try again in new year. 
Have you tried any alternative therapies and vitamins??


----------



## Briss

ladies thank you for your support. I am still in shock, constantly crying and in disbelief. At the moment I do not even know what to think and what to hope for. years of very intensive natural TTC (I've tried everything under the sun believe me before I resorted to IVF) and 2 failed IVF which cost us about 11K. I think I am going to take a break for a while I never thought I'd say it but I am reaching my limits on how much misfortune I can take before I break and want to give up and end it all. I am sure it will pass and I will carry on fighting but not the next few weeks. I might stay away from B&B for a bit because it's getting hard for me and my TTC efforts are not bringing me any closer to a baby. 

I just want to wish you all the very best of luck and I very much hope you will all get your BFPs and healthy babies!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh Briss, I am so sorry! :hugs: My heart aches for you. Take time to care for yourself. We are all here for you if you need anything at all. :flower:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Mandy- How was your transfer today? You are now PUPO! :happydance: I am so glad you had so many survive the thaw! How long did they grow them afterwards before the transfer? Do they refreeze the ones that they don't transfer? 

Sticky- Sorry your EC was painful. I have absolutely zero recollection of my EC - literally the last thing I remember is them saying "ok we are going to give you the drugs now"! I cannot believe they only got 9 out of 30?! :saywhat: And only 4 were mature enough to fertilize?? Did they do ICSI or regular IVF? I wonder if it did have something to do with stopping the stims early. I saw that happen to another person on here who had a large amount (20-30 I think) and only ended up getting 7 or 8 after holding the stims just for 1 day. All 11 of my fertilized made it to day 5 so I'm sure yours will make it to transfer day. How many will you put back? Good luck with your transfer tomorrow!!! Soon you will be PUPO too! :dance:

tnguyen- It is so scary that happiness or sadness is dictated by the results of pee sticks, isn't it? I know exactly how you are feeling though :hugs: That does help not to have any at home. Stay strong! Have a great thanksgiving tomorrow and enjoy all the yummy food!! Let us know if you do decide to test.

Dodima- Yay for starting stimming! When do you go in next?

Chris- Woohoo for a positive beta!!!! :happydance: Did you get the results for today yet? I am so excited for you!

Sunny- Good luck with EC on Friday!! I hope you do not ovulate early. Fx they are able to get all of your eggies! Let us know how it goes. 

AFM- They were able to freeze 3 of my 11 embryos. Two were frozen on day 5 (yesterday) and 1 today. They only freeze expanded and hatching blastocytes so at least I know they are good :cold: My fs actually said she was slightly disappointed we didn't have more to freeze but said the ones we had were excellent quality so that is reassuring. So I will call them on CD1 (again) and go in on CD2, CD10 and transfer will likely be on CD16! I so hope it works!!! The other good news- I was able to get regular pants on today! :happydance: They are a little tight, but this is a big improvement! :haha:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hatethewait85 said:


> Dodima- Yay for starting stimming! When do you go in next?

I have my first scan on Monday. On 225iu of menopur and start 0.25mg of Cetrotide from Saturday. 
Really hope the Stims do their job and I get lots of healthy follies with good eggs.


----------



## Dodima1999

Girls can I ask what's this freezing. My clinic haven't mentioned freezing unless I have embies left over. 
The plan for us is after egg retrieval they hope to get 12 eggs, do IVF on some, to rule out chemical imbalance, and ICSI on the rest. Then blastocyst and MapCare on the ones that fertilise and transfer in when at the best quality (after 5 days or sooner)
I'm feeling very clueless :dohh:


----------



## mandy19

Hatethewait85 said:


> Mandy- How was your transfer today? You are now PUPO! :happydance: I am so glad you had so many survive the thaw! How long did they grow them afterwards before the transfer? Do they refreeze the ones that they don't transfer?
> 
> Sticky- Sorry your EC was painful. I have absolutely zero recollection of my EC - literally the last thing I remember is them saying "ok we are going to give you the drugs now"! I cannot believe they only got 9 out of 30?! :saywhat: And only 4 were mature enough to fertilize?? Did they do ICSI or regular IVF? I wonder if it did have something to do with stopping the stims early. I saw that happen to another person on here who had a large amount (20-30 I think) and only ended up getting 7 or 8 after holding the stims just for 1 day. All 11 of my fertilized made it to day 5 so I'm sure yours will make it to transfer day. How many will you put back? Good luck with your transfer tomorrow!!! Soon you will be PUPO too! :dance:
> 
> tnguyen- It is so scary that happiness or sadness is dictated by the results of pee sticks, isn't it? I know exactly how you are feeling though :hugs: That does help not to have any at home. Stay strong! Have a great thanksgiving tomorrow and enjoy all the yummy food!! Let us know if you do decide to test.
> 
> Dodima- Yay for starting stimming! When do you go in next?
> 
> Chris- Woohoo for a positive beta!!!! :happydance: Did you get the results for today yet? I am so excited for you!
> 
> Sunny- Good luck with EC on Friday!! I hope you do not ovulate early. Fx they are able to get all of your eggies! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> AFM- They were able to freeze 3 of my 11 embryos. Two were frozen on day 5 (yesterday) and 1 today. They only freeze expanded and hatching blastocytes so at least I know they are good :cold: My fs actually said she was slightly disappointed we didn't have more to freeze but said the ones we had were excellent quality so that is reassuring. So I will call them on CD1 (again) and go in on CD2, CD10 and transfer will likely be on CD16! I so hope it works!!! The other good news- I was able to get regular pants on today! :happydance: They are a little tight, but this is a big improvement! :haha:

Hi ladies :hi:, HTW transfer went fine today i am currently PUPO with two little embies on board, they grew mine for 3 days before transfer, was a little bit disappointed as they were both only of average quality, all i can do is wait now, OTD is 11th Dec, my other embies werent good enough to re freeze,
i am glad to hear ur little embies are doing good :thumbup:
Hope everyone else is well 
Briss so sorry :flower:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi ladies. Just wondering did anyone else feel like crap after stims. I'm only on day 2 and just feel like crap. I feel like I've done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson and had the wind knocked out if me. I've cramps which would suggest either end of AF or movement in the Follies. Wasn't sure if it's a winter cold or the drugs. Any feedback would be great. 
Thanks girls. Hope you are all well.


----------



## sunny74

Good luck with your scan and starting stims dodima
re frezzing, My understanding was that if they have some left over after transfer they freeze them, am i oversimplifiing?


Good luck mandy, PUPO :happydance:

afm, ovitrelle trigger last night, EC tommorow, intralipid drip today at home, i did a opk test out of curiosity this morning as i'm feeling sensations and it was positive, hang in there one more day eggies, has anyone else done opks leading up to ec? just hoping its not too late, i do ov early and ive gone days over when i would naturally have ov'd, maybe the stims would have stopped the eggs releasing?


----------



## mandy19

sunny74 said:


> Good luck with your scan and starting stims dodima
> re frezzing, My understanding was that if they have some left over after transfer they freeze them, am i oversimplifiing?
> 
> 
> Good luck mandy, PUPO :happydance:
> 
> afm, ovitrelle trigger last night, EC tommorow, intralipid drip today at home, i did a opk test out of curiosity this morning as i'm feeling sensations and it was positive, hang in there one more day eggies, has anyone else done opks leading up to ec? just hoping its not too late, i do ov early and ive gone days over when i would naturally have ov'd, maybe the stims would have stopped the eggs releasing?


Thank you sunny, Hope ur EC goes well :flower:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Hi everyone. 

I didn't go in for my transfer today. The embryologist rang me this morning and said I had 3 6 cell embies none stood out as a front runner and since I can only have 1 put back she said it will be best to wait to sat (day 5) to see what ones get to blast. So now I have another whole day to wait to hear.:coffee: I just hope they do ok. I'm feeling quite negative at the moment I think its just because im a bit delicate after ec and the progesterone is making me so bloated and eurgh:growlmad: so I've not exercised this week which probably adds to it!

xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Mandy - congrats on being pupo:happydance:

Chris - do you have any updates?

Sunny - good luck for your collection tomorrow, hope they get lots of follies!


Briss - so sorry hun:hugs: take all the time you need. We're here if you need us:flower:

Htw - yay for your 3 :cold: its good you wont have too long before putting them back:thumbup:
I am only allowed 1 put back on my first 2 attempts at my hospital because my age is in my favour. On my third and final I may be allowed 2. Hope it doesn't come to that:nope:


----------



## eveclo

Hey ladies, 

hope you don't mind me joining in on this post!

I am currently on 2 day of Gonal F (150iu). I am doing a short cycle.

Last attempt at IVF was back in September/October when i got to day 8 of stims and my cycle was cancelled due to one dominant follicle and only 2 other small ones (even though 3 days before there were about 12 in total). I was only on 100 iu last cycle as I am only in my early 20's and have a large ovarian reserve and my RE didn't want to overstimulate. 

We are going for a scan on Monday to see how they are growing and then again on Thursday i am guessing (if it is anything like the previous cycle)

I am so nervous that the same thing will happen again, and we will be stuck with a cancelled cycle. :(

Wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## sunny74

Hi all
Just a quick update. Ec went well
They got 5 eggs which she said was
Good given my very low amh.
Bit sore n bloated but yay I survived :)
Fingers crossed for 'the call' tomorrow


----------



## Sticky Beans

Welcome eveclo :hi:

Sunny congrats on ec :happydance: hope you have good news tomorrow. Let us know what they say.

Im going in for my transfer tomorrow. Hope my little embies have grown!

xx


----------



## Chris_25

Sticky Beans said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I didn't go in for my transfer today. The embryologist rang me this morning and said I had 3 6 cell embies none stood out as a front runner and since I can only have 1 put back she said it will be best to wait to sat (day 5) to see what ones get to blast. So now I have another whole day to wait to hear.:coffee: I just hope they do ok. I'm feeling quite negative at the moment I think its just because im a bit delicate after ec and the progesterone is making me so bloated and eurgh:growlmad: so I've not exercised this week which probably adds to it!
> 
> xx

I'm sorry but better off waiting and putting the best one in anyway! :) my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Chris_25

Had my second beta today and it doubled from Wednesday. :)

How are all of you doing? Updates?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dodima- How is the stimming going? Have you started to feel better? I didn't really have any problems tolerating the stims so I hope you are doing better! Only a couple of days until you get to see how your follies are looking! As for the freezing, my fresh embryo transfer got canceled because my progesterone levels were increasing too early so the lining was not going to be at the right spot for implantation to occur. So they grew my embryos to blasts and froze the ones they could. I'll have a FET next month!

Mandy- YAY!! You are PUPO! :happydance: I have heard many get their BFP from just "average" looking embies so have no fear. Hope the tww flies by for you. Do you think you'll test before your OTD?? I know I'll have a hard time stopping myself!

Sunny- Yay for your 5 eggies! I hope "the call" has great news for you tomorrow! Hope you bounce back and feel good soon!

Sticky- That's too bad ET got delayed but that is good that they will be able to put the absolute best back by waiting! Did you get a call from your embryologist today to update you on things? How are they looking?? Good luck tomorrow! I've thought about only putting one back in but twins really do not scare me (I am probably stupid for thinking that :haha:) and my fs says she RARELY recommends putting one back but I could if I wanted to. I suppose I am relatively young but nothing has gone right with ttc so I'm not taking any chances. If you don't mine me asking, how old are you?

eveclo- Hi! That sounds awful about your last cycle. I am glad they started you on a higher dose this time around. I hope the follies grow a bit better for you!!! Grow, follies, grow! 

Chris- Yay for good beta news! When do you have your first ultrasound??

AFM- Nothing too exciting going on here. Went home for Thanksgiving and way over ate. Helped give me an excuse for my bloated belly in front of my inquisitive grandmas! :haha: Finally the bloating has gone down and I am not uncomfortable anymore. Good thing as I was getting sick of drinking so much gatorade! Just waiting for AF and keeping my fx she does not come on Sunday. I have to go on CD2 for baseline and I really cannot afford to be late for work on Monday morning as I am sooo busy! I am expecting her Tuesday so hopefully things go according to plan.


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. 

Congrats Chris! Yay for a BFP! So excited for you! Looks like the rest of you are doing so well with your stims! Some crazy amounts of follicles!

I'm back home now, and it's been a crazy week. We went back down south to the clinic for an appointment Monday. Another scan showed 2 follicles in my right ovary were ready to go. They still couldn't see my left ovary with the internal ultrasound. But I had a different Dr this tie, and she used the external one and found my left ovary. I had 4 more mature follicles in there! Yay! She said they could get them through my abdomen if needed. 

I gave my trigger at midnight Monday night, and went for my egg retrieval on Wednesday morning. I didn't find the retrieval at all painful, even the part to get to my left ovary through my abdomen. It was a bit uncomfortable, but tolerable.

The result: Only 3 eggs from the 6 follicles :(

We did ICSI, and on Thursday morning the clinic called to say one egg was abnormal so was not used, second egg ICSI done, but the fertilization corrupted the egg (???), and the 3rd fertilized!

Because we only had one fertilized egg, they said it's better in than out, and that they wouldn't be grading it. So we did a Day 2 transfer of my one and only 6 cell egg this morning. 

Now I have to wait and HOPE that I make it to my beta on December 15 ...ugh!!!!!


----------



## mandy19

Hatethewait85 said:


> Dodima- How is the stimming going? Have you started to feel better? I didn't really have any problems tolerating the stims so I hope you are doing better! Only a couple of days until you get to see how your follies are looking! As for the freezing, my fresh embryo transfer got canceled because my progesterone levels were increasing too early so the lining was not going to be at the right spot for implantation to occur. So they grew my embryos to blasts and froze the ones they could. I'll have a FET next month!
> 
> Mandy- YAY!! You are PUPO! :happydance: I have heard many get their BFP from just "average" looking embies so have no fear. Hope the tww flies by for you. Do you think you'll test before your OTD?? I know I'll have a hard time stopping myself!
> 
> Sunny- Yay for your 5 eggies! I hope "the call" has great news for you tomorrow! Hope you bounce back and feel good soon!
> 
> Sticky- That's too bad ET got delayed but that is good that they will be able to put the absolute best back by waiting! Did you get a call from your embryologist today to update you on things? How are they looking?? Good luck tomorrow! I've thought about only putting one back in but twins really do not scare me (I am probably stupid for thinking that :haha:) and my fs says she RARELY recommends putting one back but I could if I wanted to. I suppose I am relatively young but nothing has gone right with ttc so I'm not taking any chances. If you don't mine me asking, how old are you?
> 
> eveclo- Hi! That sounds awful about your last cycle. I am glad they started you on a higher dose this time around. I hope the follies grow a bit better for you!!! Grow, follies, grow!
> 
> Chris- Yay for good beta news! When do you have your first ultrasound??
> 
> AFM- Nothing too exciting going on here. Went home for Thanksgiving and way over ate. Helped give me an excuse for my bloated belly in front of my inquisitive grandmas! :haha: Finally the bloating has gone down and I am not uncomfortable anymore. Good thing as I was getting sick of drinking so much gatorade! Just waiting for AF and keeping my fx she does not come on Sunday. I have to go on CD2 for baseline and I really cannot afford to be late for work on Monday morning as I am sooo busy! I am expecting her Tuesday so hopefully things go according to plan.

HTW, lets hope i am one of those many :thumbup: thanks!! 
i am only 3 days just now but i have to say i am finding the wait a little easier than i thought!! i am just trying to keep myself occupied, i probably wont test early as i am scared of getting a BFN :nope: i will just enjoy being PUPO for as long as i can :haha: 
Hope u are well :flower:


----------



## sunny74

Good luck mandi 

Chris - huge congrats lady :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sticky - how did the transfer go hun?

Altamum - good luck, hopefully i'll be right behind you :hugs:


afm, i got the call this morning, 4 out of 5 fertilised :happydance: booked in for transfer on monday, one step closer :happydance:


----------



## mandy19

sunny74 said:


> Good luck mandi
> 
> Chris - huge congrats lady :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sticky - how did the transfer go hun?
> 
> Altamum - good luck, hopefully i'll be right behind you :hugs:
> 
> 
> afm, i got the call this morning, 4 out of 5 fertilised :happydance: booked in for transfer on monday, one step closer :happydance:

Thanks Sunny!! 4 out of 5 is great, good luck for your transfer on Monday :flower:


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Dodima- How is the stimming going? Have you started to feel better? I didn't really have any problems tolerating the stims so I hope you are doing better! Only a couple of days until you get to see how your follies are looking! As for the freezing, my fresh embryo transfer got canceled because my progesterone levels were increasing too early so the lining was not going to be at the right spot for implantation to occur. So they grew my embryos to blasts and froze the ones they could. I'll have a FET next month!
> 
> Mandy- YAY!! You are PUPO! :happydance: I have heard many get their BFP from just "average" looking embies so have no fear. Hope the tww flies by for you. Do you think you'll test before your OTD?? I know I'll have a hard time stopping myself!
> 
> Sunny- Yay for your 5 eggies! I hope "the call" has great news for you tomorrow! Hope you bounce back and feel good soon!
> 
> Sticky- That's too bad ET got delayed but that is good that they will be able to put the absolute best back by waiting! Did you get a call from your embryologist today to update you on things? How are they looking?? Good luck tomorrow! I've thought about only putting one back in but twins really do not scare me (I am probably stupid for thinking that :haha:) and my fs says she RARELY recommends putting one back but I could if I wanted to. I suppose I am relatively young but nothing has gone right with ttc so I'm not taking any chances. If you don't mine me asking, how old are you?
> 
> eveclo- Hi! That sounds awful about your last cycle. I am glad they started you on a higher dose this time around. I hope the follies grow a bit better for you!!! Grow, follies, grow!
> 
> Chris- Yay for good beta news! When do you have your first ultrasound??
> 
> AFM- Nothing too exciting going on here. Went home for Thanksgiving and way over ate. Helped give me an excuse for my bloated belly in front of my inquisitive grandmas! :haha: Finally the bloating has gone down and I am not uncomfortable anymore. Good thing as I was getting sick of drinking so much gatorade! Just waiting for AF and keeping my fx she does not come on Sunday. I have to go on CD2 for baseline and I really cannot afford to be late for work on Monday morning as I am sooo busy! I am expecting her Tuesday so hopefully things go according to plan.

Thanks! I have to go for more blood on Tuesday and pray it looks good and then ultrasound in 2 weeks. 

I hope af cooperates with you!


----------



## Chris_25

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Congrats Chris! Yay for a BFP! So excited for you! Looks like the rest of you are doing so well with your stims! Some crazy amounts of follicles!
> 
> I'm back home now, and it's been a crazy week. We went back down south to the clinic for an appointment Monday. Another scan showed 2 follicles in my right ovary were ready to go. They still couldn't see my left ovary with the internal ultrasound. But I had a different Dr this tie, and she used the external one and found my left ovary. I had 4 more mature follicles in there! Yay! She said they could get them through my abdomen if needed.
> 
> I gave my trigger at midnight Monday night, and went for my egg retrieval on Wednesday morning. I didn't find the retrieval at all painful, even the part to get to my left ovary through my abdomen. It was a bit uncomfortable, but tolerable.
> 
> The result: Only 3 eggs from the 6 follicles :(
> 
> We did ICSI, and on Thursday morning the clinic called to say one egg was abnormal so was not used, second egg ICSI done, but the fertilization corrupted the egg (???), and the 3rd fertilized!
> 
> Because we only had one fertilized egg, they said it's better in than out, and that they wouldn't be grading it. So we did a Day 2 transfer of my one and only 6 cell egg this morning.
> 
> Now I have to wait and HOPE that I make it to my beta on December 15 ...ugh!!!!!

Thank you! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Chris_25

sunny74 said:


> Good luck mandi
> 
> Chris - huge congrats lady :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sticky - how did the transfer go hun?
> 
> Altamum - good luck, hopefully i'll be right behind you :hugs:
> 
> 
> afm, i got the call this morning, 4 out of 5 fertilised :happydance: booked in for transfer on monday, one step closer :happydance:

Thank you!
That's wonderful news! So happy for you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## goldfishy

Chris_25 said:


> Had my second beta today and it doubled from Wednesday. :)
> 
> How are all of you doing? Updates?

Yay! Congrats Chris! Our first bfp! Hope you are well and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> Had my second beta today and it doubled from Wednesday. :)
> 
> How are all of you doing? Updates?

Omg...congrats Chris so happy for you. 

Good luck to all the ladies going through egg collection and egg transfers. 

AFM ... I had a wonderful thanksgiving w the family. And this weekend I have a wedding to attend. My beta is this Monday...so I shall know soon. It amazes me that I have held out this long..lol. I guess the fear of having a BFN is greater than wanting to know. I'd rather be in PUPO bubble....hahhaha. 

Have a wonderful weekend ladies.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Sunny - whoo thats a great result! Goodluck for transfer:thumbup:

Chris - congrats for your official bfp!!! Hope you have a healthy 9 months!:happydance::wohoo:

Htw - yes im glad we waited as only 1 of my embies was a expanded blasto. 1 formed abnormal and one just didnt do anything. They are watching my remaining one and will update me tomorrow to see if it is suitable for freezing. I'm 29. My hospital is so strict on multiples it is monitored quite closely and at my age with no apparent health problems they will not put any more than one in. I am lucky in my area I get 3 tries on the nhs and if my embie freezes successfully I also get that put back as well on the nhs, although I'd rather not go through this again but nice to know I have options


So my transfer went well today & I am officially PUPO! :thumbup: did all your partners get to in with you for the transfer? I thought that was quite nice dh got to be there.

My test date is the 12th im going to try and wait it out and not test early! :coffee:

Hope everyone else is doing well

xx


----------



## mandy19

Sticky Beans said:


> Sunny - whoo thats a great result! Goodluck for transfer:thumbup:
> 
> Chris - congrats for your official bfp!!! Hope you have a healthy 9 months!:happydance::wohoo:
> 
> Htw - yes im glad we waited as only 1 of my embies was a expanded blasto. 1 formed abnormal and one just didnt do anything. They are watching my remaining one and will update me tomorrow to see if it is suitable for freezing. I'm 29. My hospital is so strict on multiples it is monitored quite closely and at my age with no apparent health problems they will not put any more than one in. I am lucky in my area I get 3 tries on the nhs and if my embie freezes successfully I also get that put back as well on the nhs, although I'd rather not go through this again but nice to know I have options
> 
> 
> So my transfer went well today & I am officially PUPO! :thumbup: did all your partners get to in with you for the transfer? I thought that was quite nice dh got to be there.
> 
> My test date is the 12th im going to try and wait it out and not test early! :coffee:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> xx

Congrats on being PUPO sticky beans :happydance: my test date is the 11th fingers crossed we get our BFP's. :thumbup:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Thanks mandy hopefully we will both be lucky. Im just trying to keep myself busy until test day!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Alta- Yay for being PUPO!! You are giving your little embryo the best home possible right now and I hope it grows, grows, grows and finds itself a nice resting spot for the next 9 months. Fx!! 

Mandy- Good for you for holding out on testing! I know I will struggle with that but seeing a BFN would be heart-breaking so I know exactly what you mean. I guess I will be faced with my own 'test or not to test' decision soon enough! With Christmas coming up, I just know your tww will fly by! 

sunny- Woohoo! Great fert rate! Good luck with the ET tomorrow. 

Chris- Good luck on Tues. Let us know how it looks!

tnguyen- Glad you had a good Thanksgiving. I cannot believe your beta is already here!! Good luck tomorrow. I am so hopeful for you! Enjoy your pupo bubble and I hope you are in the PREGNANT bubble tomorrow!

Sticky- Yay for being PUPO with a great looking embie! It is definitely good you waited. Any news on the remaining embryos? Although it is crazy they won't let you put more than 1 embryo back in, that is awesome that you have multiple covered attempts at IVF. Fx this is the only one you'll need!

AFM- AF did NOT cooperate!! :growlmad: Of course nothing about this whole ttc journey has gone according to plan so why should I expect AF to behave and wait at least 1 more day for her arrival. GRRRR. Work is going to kiiiill me tomorrow. Hoping to at least get them to squeeze me in at the 7:30 appointment so I am not terribly late for work.


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi ladies,
How are we all doing. 

Chris I'm so excited for you. Brilliant news on your betas.

Alta and Sticky :thumbup: on Pupo

Hatethewait- I was in the same boat. AF decided to play with me and 5 days late this cycle. Finally came and we've been in Stims since last Tuesday. 

AFM. I started my cetrotide yesterday and am still in Menopur. Have my first scan tomorrow. Hope the follies are coming on well. Don't feel anything at all (not that I'd expect to really) but just hope to God all is going how it should. Preparing for a sleepless night!!!!


----------



## Chris_25

goldfishy said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Had my second beta today and it doubled from Wednesday. :)
> 
> How are all of you doing? Updates?
> 
> Yay! Congrats Chris! Our first bfp! Hope you are well and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxClick to expand...

Thank you! :)


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> Had my second beta today and it doubled from Wednesday. :)
> 
> How are all of you doing? Updates?
> 
> Omg...congrats Chris so happy for you.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies going through egg collection and egg transfers.
> 
> AFM ... I had a wonderful thanksgiving w the family. And this weekend I have a wedding to attend. My beta is this Monday...so I shall know soon. It amazes me that I have held out this long..lol. I guess the fear of having a BFN is greater than wanting to know. I'd rather be in PUPO bubble....hahhaha.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend ladies.Click to expand...

Thank you! I wish you all the luck tomorrow! Please update as soon as you hear something! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Chris_25

Sticky Beans said:


> Sunny - whoo thats a great result! Goodluck for transfer:thumbup:
> 
> Chris - congrats for your official bfp!!! Hope you have a healthy 9 months!:happydance::wohoo:
> 
> Htw - yes im glad we waited as only 1 of my embies was a expanded blasto. 1 formed abnormal and one just didnt do anything. They are watching my remaining one and will update me tomorrow to see if it is suitable for freezing. I'm 29. My hospital is so strict on multiples it is monitored quite closely and at my age with no apparent health problems they will not put any more than one in. I am lucky in my area I get 3 tries on the nhs and if my embie freezes successfully I also get that put back as well on the nhs, although I'd rather not go through this again but nice to know I have options
> 
> 
> So my transfer went well today & I am officially PUPO! :thumbup: did all your partners get to in with you for the transfer? I thought that was quite nice dh got to be there.
> 
> My test date is the 12th im going to try and wait it out and not test early! :coffee:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> xx

Thank you!
Congrats on being pupo! My fingers are crossed for you! That is great that dh got to go in with you. They wouldn't allow him in with me.


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> Alta- Yay for being PUPO!! You are giving your little embryo the best home possible right now and I hope it grows, grows, grows and finds itself a nice resting spot for the next 9 months. Fx!!
> 
> Mandy- Good for you for holding out on testing! I know I will struggle with that but seeing a BFN would be heart-breaking so I know exactly what you mean. I guess I will be faced with my own 'test or not to test' decision soon enough! With Christmas coming up, I just know your tww will fly by!
> 
> sunny- Woohoo! Great fert rate! Good luck with the ET tomorrow.
> 
> Chris- Good luck on Tues. Let us know how it looks!
> 
> tnguyen- Glad you had a good Thanksgiving. I cannot believe your beta is already here!! Good luck tomorrow. I am so hopeful for you! Enjoy your pupo bubble and I hope you are in the PREGNANT bubble tomorrow!
> 
> Sticky- Yay for being PUPO with a great looking embie! It is definitely good you waited. Any news on the remaining embryos? Although it is crazy they won't let you put more than 1 embryo back in, that is awesome that you have multiple covered attempts at IVF. Fx this is the only one you'll need!
> 
> AFM- AF did NOT cooperate!! :growlmad: Of course nothing about this whole ttc journey has gone according to plan so why should I expect AF to behave and wait at least 1 more day for her arrival. GRRRR. Work is going to kiiiill me tomorrow. Hoping to at least get them to squeeze me in at the 7:30 appointment so I am not terribly late for work.


Thank you
Sorry about af not cooperating but of course why would she! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Chris_25

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi ladies,
> How are we all doing.
> 
> Chris I'm so excited for you. Brilliant news on your betas.
> 
> Alta and Sticky :thumbup: on Pupo
> 
> Hatethewait- I was in the same boat. AF decided to play with me and 5 days late this cycle. Finally came and we've been in Stims since last Tuesday.
> 
> AFM. I started my cetrotide yesterday and am still in Menopur. Have my first scan tomorrow. Hope the follies are coming on well. Don't feel anything at all (not that I'd expect to really) but just hope to God all is going how it should. Preparing for a sleepless night!!!!

Thank you!
I am hoping for a good scan tomorrow. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dodima1999 said:


> Hatethewait- I was in the same boat. AF decided to play with me and 5 days late this cycle. Finally came and we've been in Stims since last Tuesday.

AF is a crazy lady, isn't she?!!



Dodima1999 said:


> AFM. I started my cetrotide yesterday and am still in Menopur. Have my first scan tomorrow. Hope the follies are coming on well. Don't feel anything at all (not that I'd expect to really) but just hope to God all is going how it should. Preparing for a sleepless night!!!!

Woohoo for starting cetrotide!! What day of your stims are you? I didn't really feel anything until day 10 of stims and even then it was much. I remember being nervous nothing was going on in there either! Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Chris_25 said:


> Thank you
> Sorry about af not cooperating but of course why would she! Good luck tomorrow!

Thanks!


----------



## eveclo

Congratulations Chris! How exciting :) 

I went for my first scan today, I was so nervous because of what happened last time but I went in and she had a look and I had 7 eggs on my right ovary which were all relatively good sized, and 5 on the left ovary. She said they were exactly how she wanted them and that I would be staying on 150iu until my next scan on Thursday. I am also beginning the night injections tonight to block the eggs from releasing. It's moving so quickly I am only on day 8 of my cycle and day 5 of injecting! 

I asked if she thought we would actually make it to egg retrieval and she said yes so fingers crossed we actually do!!! 

I feel so sore and swollen just this afternoon, but I have previously felt great! I hope that the next week or so goes fast. 

Did anyone here have male factor infertility? 

OH AND ALSO I asked whether or not she would want to do a 3 day or 5 day transfer and she said she is hoping for a 5 day as she believes the quality of our eggs should be pretty good. What day transfer did you ladies have? Is there really a difference?


----------



## tcreasey88

Hi everyone!

I am starting stimming tonight - just had the call! so excited!

Evelco, I have severe MF, so fertilisation will be our biggest worry! Congrats on all the follies! :) x


----------



## Chris_25

eveclo said:


> Congratulations Chris! How exciting :)
> 
> I went for my first scan today, I was so nervous because of what happened last time but I went in and she had a look and I had 7 eggs on my right ovary which were all relatively good sized, and 5 on the left ovary. She said they were exactly how she wanted them and that I would be staying on 150iu until my next scan on Thursday. I am also beginning the night injections tonight to block the eggs from releasing. It's moving so quickly I am only on day 8 of my cycle and day 5 of injecting!
> 
> I asked if she thought we would actually make it to egg retrieval and she said yes so fingers crossed we actually do!!!
> 
> I feel so sore and swollen just this afternoon, but I have previously felt great! I hope that the next week or so goes fast.
> 
> Did anyone here have male factor infertility?
> 
> OH AND ALSO I asked whether or not she would want to do a 3 day or 5 day transfer and she said she is hoping for a 5 day as she believes the quality of our eggs should be pretty good. What day transfer did you ladies have? Is there really a difference?


I had a 5 day transfer, but I know many ladies who got pregnant with 3 day transfers.


----------



## sunny74

tnguy - so.....did you test?

htw - hope work havent been to harsh on you.

Dodima - how did your scan go?

eveclo - thats good numbers of follies, good luck, i had a 3dt

tcreas - good luck with starting the stimms

sticky, alta & Mandy - yay PUpo, sticky did you hear about freezing?

afm, i join sticky, alta and mandy, i had a 3dt today, we have 2 embies on board, i am surprised to have 2 good enough (my amh is below 2), one was graded a 2 (6 cells) and the other 2.5 (5 cells) 
The other 2 embies we are going to see what they are like on wednesday, see if they develop well enough to freeze, did realise the cost was quite so high £450 to freeze including one years storage then 200 a year. is that the same across the nhs?
So i guess this means i'm officially PUPO :happydance:
OTD will be 16th dec, but i will test b4 then, i am a complete poas addict :haha:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all. How are you all doing today. 
I went for my scan. Lining is good at 7.3mm
There is about 9 follicles ranging size 10mm 11mm and 12mm and the 6 that are size 8mm and under. 

I'm back for another scan on Wednesday and hopefully egg retrieval on Friday. Getting excited nervous and anxious all at the same time.


----------



## tnguyen916

Hello ladies...so just wanted to update you all...This morning i went in for my bloodtest. My doctor just called to let me know its a negative. So I am suppose to stop all meds and wait for my period to start. Once that happens I will make an appointment to go in to find out what happened and whats next. 

A lil disappointed but realizing that its just not our time yet. We are thinking of doing another cycle in January / February.


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen916 said:


> Hello ladies...so just wanted to update you all...This morning i went in for my bloodtest. My doctor just called to let me know its a negative. So I am suppose to stop all meds and wait for my period to start. Once that happens I will make an appointment to go in to find out what happened and whats next.
> 
> A lil disappointed but realizing that its just not our time yet. We are thinking of doing another cycle in January / February.

Oh I am so sorry to hear that news. :hugs: You have a great attitude though! Let us know what you do end up doing/finding out.


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- Yay for good news at your scan today! I think I had 12 follicles by my CD7/stim day 6 and by EC I had 24!! So hopefully you'll get some great looking follicles! Did they give you a guestimate on when EC would be? There's no major difference between 3 day and 5 day but it is sometimes hard to tell which ones are the best on day 3 because you may have many to choose from and if you wait until day 5 some will stand out more than others. For example, on day 3 I had 11 grade 1 (they grade 1-5, 1 is the best) but by day 5 I had much smaller number that were excellent quality so they would've known which ones were better to transfer than others. 

tcreasey- Woohoo for stims!! 

sunny- Yay for being PUPO!!! :happydance: Hopefully you get to freeze the other two. Fx! I can't remember how expensive it is here to freeze but I didn't have a choice. Either way it is cheaper than another fresh cycle so that's good! How early do you think you'll start testing?? 

dodima- Sounds like things are looking good at your scan today. You are in the home stretch! Only a few more days to go. Hope your follies keep on growing and a few of the smaller ones might catch up in the next couple of days. 

AFM- My baseline scan today did not give me the green light for my FET like I was hoping. I got a yellow light, which is much better than red light I suppose. My E2 and progesterone levels are higher than they'd like (although when I asked the nurse couldn't tell me what would be low enough :shrug:). My lining was nice and thin but my ovaries had what they think are a few left over corpus luteum's from my fresh IVF cycle (but possibly cysts?) and they think they are still secreting a small amount of hormones. So instead of starting estradiol supplements, I will be taking the dreaded birth control pills! So fx this "quiets things down" so that at my next "baseline" on the 10th I am given the green light to get started!


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- Yay for good news at your scan today! I think I had 12 follicles by my CD7/stim day 6 and by EC I had 24!! So hopefully you'll get some great looking follicles! Did they give you a guestimate on when EC would be? There's no major difference between 3 day and 5 day but it is sometimes hard to tell which ones are the best on day 3 because you may have many to choose from and if you wait until day 5 some will stand out more than others. For example, on day 3 I had 11 grade 1 (they grade 1-5, 1 is the best) but by day 5 I had much smaller number that were excellent quality so they would've known which ones were better to transfer than others.
> 
> tcreasey- Woohoo for stims!!
> 
> sunny- Yay for being PUPO!!! :happydance: Hopefully you get to freeze the other two. Fx! I can't remember how expensive it is here to freeze but I didn't have a choice. Either way it is cheaper than another fresh cycle so that's good! How early do you think you'll start testing??
> 
> dodima- Sounds like things are looking good at your scan today. You are in the home stretch! Only a few more days to go. Hope your follies keep on growing and a few of the smaller ones might catch up in the next couple of days.
> 
> AFM- My baseline scan today did not give me the green light for my FET like I was hoping. I got a yellow light, which is much better than red light I suppose. My E2 and progesterone levels are higher than they'd like (although when I asked the nurse couldn't tell me what would be low enough :shrug:). My lining was nice and thin but my ovaries had what they think are a few left over corpus luteum's from my fresh IVF cycle (but possibly cysts?) and they think they are still secreting a small amount of hormones. So instead of starting estradiol supplements, I will be taking the dreaded birth control pills! So fx this "quiets things down" so that at my next "baseline" on the 10th I am given the green light to get started!

Awwww that sucks HTW about ur scan today but hoping the new baseline date will be when you can start :) it's always good to ensure that your uterus is "ready" for the embies. 

I'll be where u are next month w my FET.

Congrats sunny for being PUPO:happydance:

Dodima...will keep my fx for you ur almost there- come on follies keep growing

Tcreasey...good luck w stims they will go by quick

Eve fx crossed your follies keep growing...also keep in mind the techs only measure the big ones the smaller ones can catch up. 

Gold fishy..how have you been? Will u be doing an FET?

Chris...how are u? When do you have ur first scan?


----------



## goldfishy

Hey Tnguyen

So sorry to hear about your bfn. This whole process is luck of the draw. We did gear up to say whatever it takes but in all honesty, I think 3 fresh cycles would be our max. 

I do have 3 frozen blasts and appt next week to discuss what happened with docs. Not sure if they thaw one by one, but as frozen embies have a lower chance of success, I am hoping they will thaw more than one and put at least 2 back. 

Not sure when fet would happen but assume Jan/Feb. What does your docs say? Is it wait 2 periods from ivf and then start following 3rd af? 

How many frozen embies do you have? 

I've already been searching for fet success stories! Need come pma! 

Htw - hope you can help with this!!


----------



## sunny74

tnguyen916 said:


> Hello ladies...so just wanted to update you all...This morning i went in for my bloodtest. My doctor just called to let me know its a negative. So I am suppose to stop all meds and wait for my period to start. Once that happens I will make an appointment to go in to find out what happened and whats next.
> 
> A lil disappointed but realizing that its just not our time yet. We are thinking of doing another cycle in January / February.

Sorry it didnt work hun :hugs:
keep positive :hugs:



Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- Yay for being PUPO!!! :happydance: Hopefully you get to freeze the other two. Fx! I can't remember how expensive it is here to freeze but I didn't have a choice. Either way it is cheaper than another fresh cycle so that's good! How early do you think you'll start testing??
> 
> AFM- My baseline scan today did not give me the green light for my FET like I was hoping. I got a yellow light, which is much better than red light I suppose. My E2 and progesterone levels are higher than they'd like (although when I asked the nurse couldn't tell me what would be low enough :shrug:). My lining was nice and thin but my ovaries had what they think are a few left over corpus luteum's from my fresh IVF cycle (but possibly cysts?) and they think they are still secreting a small amount of hormones. So instead of starting estradiol supplements, I will be taking the dreaded birth control pills! So fx this "quiets things down" so that at my next "baseline" on the 10th I am given the green light to get started!

thanks htw, ive got to give it a few days haha:) b4 i test, will keep you all updated dont worry.
i was on the pill for 6 weeks b4 my cycle, it seemed to work for me, fingers crossed it will do the trick for you aswell


----------



## tnguyen916

goldfishy said:


> Hey Tnguyen
> 
> So sorry to hear about your bfn. This whole process is luck of the draw. We did gear up to say whatever it takes but in all honesty, I think 3 fresh cycles would be our max.
> 
> I do have 3 frozen blasts and appt next week to discuss what happened with docs. Not sure if they thaw one by one, but as frozen embies have a lower chance of success, I am hoping they will thaw more than one and put at least 2 back.
> 
> Not sure when fet would happen but assume Jan/Feb. What does your docs say? Is it wait 2 periods from ivf and then start following 3rd af?
> 
> How many frozen embies do you have?
> 
> I've already been searching for fet success stories! Need come pma!
> 
> Htw - hope you can help with this!!

Hey goldfishy, my doc is comfortable with 1 period before another cycle. I'm not sure if that meant the period from the ivf cycle or 1 full period after the ivf cycle. I just stopped all meds so no more suppositories and PIO injections...so i should have my period in a few days...Ill probably go in for my appt w him sometime next week to discuss what the next steps are / after learning what went wrong. 

I still have 2 frozens which they froze on day 6. From what i read some ladies have had luck w frozens then fresh. A reason could be b/c the frozens have survived to day 6 which makes the embryo superior as embryos and blasts can still arrest while in the womb. Another factor could be b/c the uterus and surrounding organs had a chance to recuperate after the retrieval process- so the only thing the uterus needs to worry about is the implantation process. But of course these reasons were thought of on hindsight- so who knows.

This was our first ivf experience so we had no clue what to expect - and therefore had no "real" expectations and accepted the outcome either way and was prepared for the outcome either way. I think my biggest concern was more the cost factor as we were out of pocket and to keep trying was going to cost lots of money... What was comforting was the support from my hubby - he said to me dont worry if it doesn't work we will try again until it does - And this was said prior to us finding out that next year (jan 2014) his new insurance will cover IVF 100%.


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> goldfishy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tnguyen
> 
> So sorry to hear about your bfn. This whole process is luck of the draw. We did gear up to say whatever it takes but in all honesty, I think 3 fresh cycles would be our max.
> 
> I do have 3 frozen blasts and appt next week to discuss what happened with docs. Not sure if they thaw one by one, but as frozen embies have a lower chance of success, I am hoping they will thaw more than one and put at least 2 back.
> 
> Not sure when fet would happen but assume Jan/Feb. What does your docs say? Is it wait 2 periods from ivf and then start following 3rd af?
> 
> How many frozen embies do you have?
> 
> I've already been searching for fet success stories! Need come pma!
> 
> Htw - hope you can help with this!!
> 
> Hey goldfishy, my doc is comfortable with 1 period before another cycle. I'm not sure if that meant the period from the ivf cycle or 1 full period after the ivf cycle. I just stopped all meds so no more suppositories and PIO injections...so i should have my period in a few days...Ill probably go in for my appt w him sometime next week to discuss what the next steps are / after learning what went wrong.
> 
> I still have 2 frozens which they froze on day 6. From what i read some ladies have had luck w frozens then fresh. A reason could be b/c the frozens have survived to day 6 which makes the embryo superior as embryos and blasts can still arrest while in the womb. Another factor could be b/c the uterus and surrounding organs had a chance to recuperate after the retrieval process- so the only thing the uterus needs to worry about is the implantation process. But of course these reasons were thought of on hindsight- so who knows.
> 
> This was our first ivf experience so we had no clue what to expect - and therefore had no "real" expectations and accepted the outcome either way and was prepared for the outcome either way. I think my biggest concern was more the cost factor as we were out of pocket and to keep trying was going to cost lots of money... What was comforting was the support from my hubby - he said to me dont worry if it doesn't work we will try again until it does - And this was said prior to us finding out that next year (jan 2014) his new insurance will cover IVF 100%.Click to expand...



I'm so sorry! :(
I am glad to see you being so strong though. That is great that your insurance is covering it 100%!


----------



## tnguyen916

Chris_25 said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldfishy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tnguyen
> 
> So sorry to hear about your bfn. This whole process is luck of the draw. We did gear up to say whatever it takes but in all honesty, I think 3 fresh cycles would be our max.
> 
> I do have 3 frozen blasts and appt next week to discuss what happened with docs. Not sure if they thaw one by one, but as frozen embies have a lower chance of success, I am hoping they will thaw more than one and put at least 2 back.
> 
> Not sure when fet would happen but assume Jan/Feb. What does your docs say? Is it wait 2 periods from ivf and then start following 3rd af?
> 
> How many frozen embies do you have?
> 
> I've already been searching for fet success stories! Need come pma!
> 
> Htw - hope you can help with this!!
> 
> Hey goldfishy, my doc is comfortable with 1 period before another cycle. I'm not sure if that meant the period from the ivf cycle or 1 full period after the ivf cycle. I just stopped all meds so no more suppositories and PIO injections...so i should have my period in a few days...Ill probably go in for my appt w him sometime next week to discuss what the next steps are / after learning what went wrong.
> 
> I still have 2 frozens which they froze on day 6. From what i read some ladies have had luck w frozens then fresh. A reason could be b/c the frozens have survived to day 6 which makes the embryo superior as embryos and blasts can still arrest while in the womb. Another factor could be b/c the uterus and surrounding organs had a chance to recuperate after the retrieval process- so the only thing the uterus needs to worry about is the implantation process. But of course these reasons were thought of on hindsight- so who knows.
> 
> This was our first ivf experience so we had no clue what to expect - and therefore had no "real" expectations and accepted the outcome either way and was prepared for the outcome either way. I think my biggest concern was more the cost factor as we were out of pocket and to keep trying was going to cost lots of money... What was comforting was the support from my hubby - he said to me dont worry if it doesn't work we will try again until it does - And this was said prior to us finding out that next year (jan 2014) his new insurance will cover IVF 100%.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry! :(
> I am glad to see you being so strong though. That is great that your insurance is covering it 100%!Click to expand...

Thx Chris...how are you doing? Are you excited for your next scan? I am so happy for you....I'm sure you guys are on cloud 9 :) - Keep us posted on how everything is going. Have a happy healthy 9 months. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tnguyen916

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi all. How are you all doing today.
> I went for my scan. Lining is good at 7.3mm
> There is about 9 follicles ranging size 10mm 11mm and 12mm and the 6 that are size 8mm and under.
> 
> I'm back for another scan on Wednesday and hopefully egg retrieval on Friday. Getting excited nervous and anxious all at the same time.

Dodima...so exciting for you 9 follicles sounds great / you still have a few more days and i'm sure there will be a few more. Lining looks great BTW:happydance: 

Good luck on your scan tomorrow - grow follies grow-


----------



## Dodima1999

tnguyen916 said:


> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. How are you all doing today.
> I went for my scan. Lining is good at 7.3mm
> There is about 9 follicles ranging size 10mm 11mm and 12mm and the 6 that are size 8mm and under.
> 
> I'm back for another scan on Wednesday and hopefully egg retrieval on Friday. Getting excited nervous and anxious all at the same time.
> 
> Dodima...so exciting for you 9 follicles sounds great / you still have a few more days and i'm sure there will be a few more. Lining looks great BTW:happydance:
> 
> Good luck on your scan tomorrow - grow follies grow-Click to expand...

Thanks Tnguyen. Was a bit worried today as I started bleeding. Spotting but kinda like AF starting. I know it's from the scan yesterday but just concerned. Thinking of asking hospital for a note to take time off work as with my job I'll be expected to work 12+ hr days tomorrow and Thursday before EC on Friday.


----------



## tnguyen916

Dodima1999 said:


> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. How are you all doing today.
> I went for my scan. Lining is good at 7.3mm
> There is about 9 follicles ranging size 10mm 11mm and 12mm and the 6 that are size 8mm and under.
> 
> I'm back for another scan on Wednesday and hopefully egg retrieval on Friday. Getting excited nervous and anxious all at the same time.
> 
> Dodima...so exciting for you 9 follicles sounds great / you still have a few more days and i'm sure there will be a few more. Lining looks great BTW:happydance:
> 
> Good luck on your scan tomorrow - grow follies grow-Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tnguyen. Was a bit worried today as I started bleeding. Spotting but kinda like AF starting. I know it's from the scan yesterday but just concerned. Thinking of asking hospital for a note to take time off work as with my job I'll be expected to work 12+ hr days tomorrow and Thursday before EC on Friday.Click to expand...

Yes I would if I was concerned and besides 12 plus hrs - thats just too long - unless you have a desk job. Will you be taking time off during ET? What did your RE say about the spotting? I hope its nothing to worry about. Im sending good thoughts / and positive vibes your way!


----------



## Dodima1999

I haven't rang the clinic as I was afraid to annoy them. I'm in with then at 8am and spotting has pretty much stopped now. I expect it to come back tomorrow after the scan tomorrow.
I'll be saying it and hoping for a few days off. For ET I might get a day off but won't get much time. I'm sure I'll be given out to for taking these few days off.


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen- You are right! I would not want to proceed with the transfer if the conditions were not perfect. I want the best home for my lil embies!! Hopefully your FET gets off to a better start next month! :thumbup: I have heard that FETs can be more successful because it is a bit more "natural" and your body hasn't just been stormed with hormones. Although I'm sure it all depends on the quality of your embryos! I still think it is awesome news your next fresh IVF cycle (if you need it and I hope you dont) will be a 100% covered. I am soooo jealous! I initially only planned on one cycle of IVF because we are paying oop but I am now thinking I want to try 1 more time, but then that will be it. I can't justify spending any more than that. 

goldfishy- I think I did read some places recommend transferring 1 more embryo than you would typically do for a fresh IVF cycle- so if you would only transfer 1 embryo for a fresh, you would transfer 2 for a FET. My fs typically recommends 2 for a fresh but said she would still only recommend transferring 2 for my FET since I have really excellent quality embryos. Hopefully it works! I'm not sure if it is different since I didn't have a transfer with my fresh IVF but I was able to plan for my FET after my period immediately following the IVF stim cycle. However, my body wasn't quite ready as all of the corpus luteums were still secreting hormones. I think it is because I had such a short luteal phase (10-11 days) so now I am on birth control for the next week. My clinic only thaws the embryos they are putting back since they are at the blastocyst stage. If they don't survive the thaw than they will thaw my remaining embryo (I only have 3 :cold:) Hope that helps!! Let me know if you have other questions as I am happy to share what (little) I know.

sunny- good idea to wait a couple of days :winkwink: Have you heard if you have any frosties? I hope the bcp work, too because if not I will have to wait until February as I am going to Mexico for a week in January! I am so tired of waiting!!! 

Dodima- glad the bleeding has stopped! Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes!

AFM- Nothing new to report. Just keeping my fx this bc is doing it's job. I am getting so antsy!!


----------



## Chris_25

tnguyen916 said:


> Chris_25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnguyen916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldfishy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tnguyen
> 
> So sorry to hear about your bfn. This whole process is luck of the draw. We did gear up to say whatever it takes but in all honesty, I think 3 fresh cycles would be our max.
> 
> I do have 3 frozen blasts and appt next week to discuss what happened with docs. Not sure if they thaw one by one, but as frozen embies have a lower chance of success, I am hoping they will thaw more than one and put at least 2 back.
> 
> Not sure when fet would happen but assume Jan/Feb. What does your docs say? Is it wait 2 periods from ivf and then start following 3rd af?
> 
> How many frozen embies do you have?
> 
> I've already been searching for fet success stories! Need come pma!
> 
> Htw - hope you can help with this!!
> 
> Hey goldfishy, my doc is comfortable with 1 period before another cycle. I'm not sure if that meant the period from the ivf cycle or 1 full period after the ivf cycle. I just stopped all meds so no more suppositories and PIO injections...so i should have my period in a few days...Ill probably go in for my appt w him sometime next week to discuss what the next steps are / after learning what went wrong.
> 
> I still have 2 frozens which they froze on day 6. From what i read some ladies have had luck w frozens then fresh. A reason could be b/c the frozens have survived to day 6 which makes the embryo superior as embryos and blasts can still arrest while in the womb. Another factor could be b/c the uterus and surrounding organs had a chance to recuperate after the retrieval process- so the only thing the uterus needs to worry about is the implantation process. But of course these reasons were thought of on hindsight- so who knows.
> 
> This was our first ivf experience so we had no clue what to expect - and therefore had no "real" expectations and accepted the outcome either way and was prepared for the outcome either way. I think my biggest concern was more the cost factor as we were out of pocket and to keep trying was going to cost lots of money... What was comforting was the support from my hubby - he said to me dont worry if it doesn't work we will try again until it does - And this was said prior to us finding out that next year (jan 2014) his new insurance will cover IVF 100%.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry! :(
> I am glad to see you being so strong though. That is great that your insurance is covering it 100%!Click to expand...
> 
> Thx Chris...how are you doing? Are you excited for your next scan? I am so happy for you....I'm sure you guys are on cloud 9 :) - Keep us posted on how everything is going. Have a happy healthy 9 months. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you I am doing good. Yes, very excited! :)


----------



## sunny74

Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- good idea to wait a couple of days :winkwink: Have you heard if you have any frosties? I hope the bcp work, too because if not I will have to wait until February as I am going to Mexico for a week in January! I am so tired of waiting!!!

Frosties werent good enough, not much growth and more fragmentation, never mind. ohhh mexico, nice, ive been to sayulita a little village nr puerto vallarta, loved it, at least you have that to look forward to :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

Just back from a scan and so anxious. Still same fillies but not growing. I have 2 15mm 2 12mm 1 11mm and a 10mm with the rest 8mm and smaller. The first time I did IUI had a similar experience with scan after scan after scan and then nothing so terrified this is a repeat. My EC has been moved now from Friday to Monday with another scan in for Friday. 
I rang work and told them I was taking the rest of the week off and would keep them posted. Just don't want any stress at all. 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## goldfishy

Thanks for the advice Htw. I really hope they put 2 back but will find out next week. 

Tnguyen - have you started af yet? I'm still bleeding on cd10! Not using opks but will try naturally this month. You are very lucky to have free ivf! At least that takes some pressure off. 

Dodima - good luck!


----------



## tnguyen916

goldfishy said:


> Thanks for the advice Htw. I really hope they put 2 back but will find out next week.
> 
> Tnguyen - have you started af yet? I'm still bleeding on cd10! Not using opks but will try naturally this month. You are very lucky to have free ivf! At least that takes some pressure off.
> 
> Dodima - good luck!

goldfishy, i have not started af yet i stopped all meds on monday so i'm sure its slowly getting out of my system. I will meet with my Dr next week on thursday to go over results and discuss the FET for my last 2 blasts. Yes I'm very happy about the coverage and it really does takes off the pressure.


----------



## Hatethewait85

sunny- Sorry to hear you had no frosties. But fx the 2 you transfered are planning to stay for awhile! I am definitely looking forward to Mexico next month- today it barely got above 20 deg!! 

dodima- Don't stress about your follies yet. You still have a few days for them to get bigger. C'mon follies! Grow, grow, grow!!! Good idea to take off work. Stress is the last thing you need right now!


----------



## Dodima1999

Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- Sorry to hear you had no frosties. But fx the 2 you transfered are planning to stay for awhile! I am definitely looking forward to Mexico next month- today it barely got above 20 deg!!
> 
> dodima- Don't stress about your follies yet. You still have a few days for them to get bigger. C'mon follies! Grow, grow, grow!!! Good idea to take off work. Stress is the last thing you need right now!

Was back today at clinic :thumbup: lining is a beautiful 11.9mm and my best follies are 21mm, 18mm, 17mm 16mm and a couple of 14mm and some 12mm with a few more at 9mm or below. So happy I could cry.
Took my last Menopur tonight and have trigger shot on Saturday at 9pm. Egg collection at 8:30am on Monday. Not too many hurdles left but for tonight I'm :cloud9:


----------



## tnguyen916

Dodima1999 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> sunny- Sorry to hear you had no frosties. But fx the 2 you transfered are planning to stay for awhile! I am definitely looking forward to Mexico next month- today it barely got above 20 deg!!
> 
> dodima- Don't stress about your follies yet. You still have a few days for them to get bigger. C'mon follies! Grow, grow, grow!!! Good idea to take off work. Stress is the last thing you need right now!
> 
> Was back today at clinic :thumbup: lining is a beautiful 11.9mm and my best follies are 21mm, 18mm, 17mm 16mm and a couple of 14mm and some 12mm with a few more at 9mm or below. So happy I could cry.
> Took my last Menopur tonight and have trigger shot on Saturday at 9pm. Egg collection at 8:30am on Monday. Not too many hurdles left but for tonight I'm :cloud9:Click to expand...

Those are great numbers Dodima:happydance: This is so exciting - ur almost there. Have a great relaxing weekend and hope to hear back on your retrieval on Monday! Good luck & I'm sending you positive vibes for your EC


----------



## tcreasey88

Wonderful dodima! I had 27 follies at my first scan today, how many did you have at your first?? x


----------



## Dodima1999

tcreasey88 said:


> Wonderful dodima! I had 27 follies at my first scan today, how many did you have at your first?? x

Brilliant Tcreasey. I only had about 9 good size follies (and maybe 6 smaller ones) but have always been a slow one in terms of Stims. While doing IUI I was very poor to respond to the Stims. 27 seems like a great number.

When are you in for EC??


----------



## tcreasey88

I hope so, dh sperm is the problem, so at least if I can provide enough mature eggs we will have a good chance of some fertilising :) possibly Thursday or Friday :) when is yours? mon? that's so exciting?! xx


----------



## sunny74

Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- Sorry to hear you had no frosties. But fx the 2 you transfered are planning to stay for awhile! I am definitely looking forward to Mexico next month- today it barely got above 20 deg!!

Thanks htw, Lets hope so, didnt test today, dont think i will be able to help myself tommorow though, i'll be 6dp3dt

Dodima - great news, your nearly there :hugs:


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies, 
just wanted to share with you, i tested 8dp3dt & 9dp3dt and got my :bfp: still in shock and can't believe it!! Praying my little ones stick with me. 

sending :dust::dust::dust: to you all.


----------



## sunny74

Wow. Mandy. Over the moon for you hun :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mandy19

sunny74 said:


> Wow. Mandy. Over the moon for you hun :thumbup::happydance:

Thank you sunny!! :happy dance:

Fingers crossed you also get a BFP, when are you thinking of testing??


----------



## tcreasey88

YAY MANDY! xx


----------



## mandy19

tcreasey88 said:


> YAY MANDY! xx


Thank you tcreasey! Good luck for your cycle :dust:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Wayhey mandy! Congrats im so happy for you :wohoo:

Dodima goodluck for tomorrow I hope you get lots of follies :thumbup:

This waiting is KILLING me! My official test day is thurday but think I will poas tomorrow as not sure I can wait that long!!:coffee:

Sunny have you tested yet?

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Dodima1999

mandy19 said:


> Hi ladies,
> just wanted to share with you, i tested 8dp3dt & 9dp3dt and got my :bfp: still in shock and can't believe it!! Praying my little ones stick with me.
> 
> sending :dust::dust::dust: to you all.

Woohoo Mandy. OMG this is fantastic news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mandy19

Sticky Beans said:


> Wayhey mandy! Congrats im so happy for you :wohoo:
> 
> Dodima goodluck for tomorrow I hope you get lots of follies :thumbup:
> 
> This waiting is KILLING me! My official test day is thurday but think I will poas tomorrow as not sure I can wait that long!!:coffee:
> 
> Sunny have you tested yet?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> xx

Thanks Sticky beans!! I caved in and tested 6 days early :haha: been testing every day since then, my OTD is wednesday.

Good luck with your test!! fingers crossed for a BFP for you!!


----------



## mandy19

Dodima1999 said:


> mandy19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> just wanted to share with you, i tested 8dp3dt & 9dp3dt and got my :bfp: still in shock and can't believe it!! Praying my little ones stick with me.
> 
> sending :dust::dust::dust: to you all.
> 
> Woohoo Mandy. OMG this is fantastic news :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!! I'm still in shock!! Good luck for tomorrow, hope your EC goes well :flower::winkwink:


----------



## Chris_25

mandy19 said:


> Hi ladies,
> just wanted to share with you, i tested 8dp3dt & 9dp3dt and got my :bfp: still in shock and can't believe it!! Praying my little ones stick with me.
> 
> sending :dust::dust::dust: to you all.


Congratulations! That is wonderful news! :)


----------



## mandy19

Chris_25 said:


> mandy19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> just wanted to share with you, i tested 8dp3dt & 9dp3dt and got my :bfp: still in shock and can't believe it!! Praying my little ones stick with me.
> 
> sending :dust::dust::dust: to you all.
> 
> 
> Congratulations! That is wonderful news! :)Click to expand...

Thank you Chris :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Congratulations Mandy! Praying for a healthy 9 months!!!

I did my trigger at 7pm last night (Sunday here in aus) and go in for EC tomorrow at 7am! So excited and nervous! My last scan on Saturday showed at least 10 follicles at 16mm. It's all happening now! She says it will be a 5 dt due to my age and the fact she thinks she'll get some good embryos but nothing is ever as it seems! M


Hope everybody is well x


----------



## sunny74

mandy19 said:


> sunny74 said:
> 
> 
> Wow. Mandy. Over the moon for you hun :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Thank you sunny!! :happy dance:
> 
> Fingers crossed you also get a BFP, when are you thinking of testing??Click to expand...

Already am, nothing so far.... i'm 6dp3dt today
Did you have any symptoms, i'm not feeling much at all :cry:



Sticky Beans said:


> Wayhey mandy! Congrats im so happy for you :wohoo:
> 
> Dodima goodluck for tomorrow I hope you get lots of follies :thumbup:
> 
> This waiting is KILLING me! My official test day is thurday but think I will poas tomorrow as not sure I can wait that long!!:coffee:
> 
> Sunny have you tested yet?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> xx

I'm surprised youve lasted this long sticky, ive been poas since 3dpt lol


----------



## mandy19

eveclo said:


> Congratulations Mandy! Praying for a healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> I did my trigger at 7pm last night (Sunday here in aus) and go in for EC tomorrow at 7am! So excited and nervous! My last scan on Saturday showed at least 10 follicles at 16mm. It's all happening now! She says it will be a 5 dt due to my age and the fact she thinks she'll get some good embryos but nothing is ever as it seems! M
> 
> 
> Hope everybody is well x

Thanks eveclo!! Good luck for your EC hope all goes well for you 
x


----------



## Dodima1999

eveclo said:


> Congratulations Mandy! Praying for a healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> I did my trigger at 7pm last night (Sunday here in aus) and go in for EC tomorrow at 7am! So excited and nervous! My last scan on Saturday showed at least 10 follicles at 16mm. It's all happening now! She says it will be a 5 dt due to my age and the fact she thinks she'll get some good embryos but nothing is ever as it seems! M
> 
> 
> Hope everybody is well x

We are on the same cycle. I've EC tomorrow too and hopefully doing 5 day blastocyst. Best of luck.


----------



## AltaMom

Congratulations Mandy19! How exciting! My blood beta isn't until the until next Sunday, I'm not sure I can wait that long. I did POAS earlier this week, until I knew the hcg was out of my system, but haven't since, as I'm too afraid of the disappointment. We'll see if I hold out...ugh!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dodima- That was great news about your follies! Your lining sounds fab too. Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow with you EC tomorrow!! You are in the final stretch :happydance: 

tcreasey- Like I said on the other thread, 27 follies is amazeballs! You are one good follie producing machine :winkwink: 

sunny- Sorry to hear about your BFN this morning but it is still super early! 

mandy- That's awesome news to hear!! Hooray for your BFP! I am thrilled for you. 

stickybeans- AAhh you are testing so soon! Fx for you. Do you have any thoughts on yay or nay?

eveclo- You and dodima are on the same schedule! Yay for EC tomorrow! You made it!!! I am so excited for you. 

Altamom- Your OTD will be here so soon. How many dpt are you?? I will definitely have a hard time stopping myself from POAS before my OTD but the disappointment would be unbearable so I know what you mean. Fx!!

AFM- ONE more day of bcp to go!!! Appointment on Tuesday morning to see if I am ready for this FET. I am getting so anxious/nervous for this appointment!! All these BFPs are keeping me hopeful though so let's keep 'em coming!! :flower:


----------



## mandy19

AltaMom said:


> Congratulations Mandy19! How exciting! My blood beta isn't until the until next Sunday, I'm not sure I can wait that long. I did POAS earlier this week, until I knew the hcg was out of my system, but haven't since, as I'm too afraid of the disappointment. We'll see if I hold out...ugh!


Thanks Altamom, good luck, hope you get a BFP.


----------



## mandy19

Hatethewait85 said:


> Dodima- That was great news about your follies! Your lining sounds fab too. Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow with you EC tomorrow!! You are in the final stretch :happydance:
> 
> tcreasey- Like I said on the other thread, 27 follies is amazeballs! You are one good follie producing machine :winkwink:
> 
> sunny- Sorry to hear about your BFN this morning but it is still super early!
> 
> mandy- That's awesome news to hear!! Hooray for your BFP! I am thrilled for you.
> 
> stickybeans- AAhh you are testing so soon! Fx for you. Do you have any thoughts on yay or nay?
> 
> eveclo- You and dodima are on the same schedule! Yay for EC tomorrow! You made it!!! I am so excited for you.
> 
> Altamom- Your OTD will be here so soon. How many dpt are you?? I will definitely have a hard time stopping myself from POAS before my OTD but the disappointment would be unbearable so I know what you mean. Fx!!
> 
> AFM- ONE more day of bcp to go!!! Appointment on Tuesday morning to see if I am ready for this FET. I am getting so anxious/nervous for this appointment!! All these BFPs are keeping me hopeful though so let's keep 'em coming!! :flower:

Thanks htw, good luck for tuesday!! :flower:


----------



## sunny74

another bfn this morning at 7dp3dt
I'm losing hope very quickly :cry:


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mandy! Praying for a healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> I did my trigger at 7pm last night (Sunday here in aus) and go in for EC tomorrow at 7am! So excited and nervous! My last scan on Saturday showed at least 10 follicles at 16mm. It's all happening now! She says it will be a 5 dt due to my age and the fact she thinks she'll get some good embryos but nothing is ever as it seems! M
> 
> 
> Hope everybody is well x
> 
> We are on the same cycle. I've EC tomorrow too and hopefully doing 5 day blastocyst. Best of luck.Click to expand...

Oh yay! I hope everything runs smoothly for you- ill write on here as soon as I can! Good luck to you!


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all just on way home from clinic. We only got 3 eggs. A bit disappointed. :-(
Embroyologist said they were excellent quality and that the husbands sample was perfect too. They are really hopefully that all 3 will fertilize. Guess it's wait and see now. 


How's everyone else?? Hope you get good news Eve?


----------



## AltaMom

Today (Monday) I am 10dp2dt. I'm not feeling that optimistic, to be honest. I'm scared to death! I would just love to see a BFP after all this time of ttc. Oh well, off to keep my mind busy :)


----------



## Sticky Beans

Htw - I hope you get good news tomorrow and can proceed with your fet!

Dodima - remember it only takes 1 embie! Its good news your follies are excellent quality.

Afm - I cracked and tested today! To my surprise it was Positive! ! Woohoo! I was feeling a little negative and havent had any symptoms so was not expecting a BFP! Not getting too ahead of myself though until I go for my beta - but very happy atm! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

xx


----------



## Sticky Beans

Htw - I hope you get good news tomorrow and can proceed with your fet!

Dodima - remember it only takes 1 embie! Its good news your follies are excellent quality.

Afm - I cracked and tested today! To my surprise it was Positive! ! Woohoo! I was feeling a little negative and havent had any symptoms so was not expecting a BFP! Not getting too ahead of myself though until I go for my beta - but very happy atm! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing ok:flower:

xx


----------



## mandy19

sunny74 said:


> another bfn this morning at 7dp3dt
> I'm losing hope very quickly :cry:

Sorry you are feeling like that sunny, 7 days may still be to early! Hoping you get your BFP :flower:


----------



## mandy19

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi all just on way home from clinic. We only got 3 eggs. A bit disappointed. :-(
> Embroyologist said they were excellent quality and that the husbands sample was perfect too. They are really hopefully that all 3 will fertilize. Guess it's wait and see now.
> 
> 
> How's everyone else?? Hope you get good news Eve?

It only takes one :winkwink: Hope you get good fertilisation results :thumbup:


----------



## mandy19

Sticky Beans said:


> Htw - I hope you get good news tomorrow and can proceed with your fet!
> 
> Dodima - remember it only takes 1 embie! Its good news your follies are excellent quality.
> 
> Afm - I cracked and tested today! To my surprise it was Positive! ! Woohoo! I was feeling a little negative and havent had any symptoms so was not expecting a BFP! Not getting too ahead of myself though until I go for my beta - but very happy atm! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok:flower:
> 
> xx


Huge Congratulations sticky beans!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dodima1999

Sticky Beans said:


> Htw - I hope you get good news tomorrow and can proceed with your fet!
> 
> Dodima - remember it only takes 1 embie! Its good news your follies are excellent quality.
> 
> Afm - I cracked and tested today! To my surprise it was Positive! ! Woohoo! I was feeling a little negative and havent had any symptoms so was not expecting a BFP! Not getting too ahead of myself though until I go for my beta - but very happy atm! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok:flower:
> 
> xx

Woohoo Sticky that's great news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tcreasey88

yay! second bfp!! well done sticky!! xx


----------



## tnguyen916

mandy19 said:


> Hi ladies,
> just wanted to share with you, i tested 8dp3dt & 9dp3dt and got my :bfp: still in shock and can't believe it!! Praying my little ones stick with me.
> 
> sending :dust::dust::dust: to you all.

yay congrats mandy19 so exciting - :happydance:


----------



## tnguyen916

Sticky Beans said:


> Wayhey mandy! Congrats im so happy for you :wohoo:
> 
> Dodima goodluck for tomorrow I hope you get lots of follies :thumbup:
> 
> This waiting is KILLING me! My official test day is thurday but think I will poas tomorrow as not sure I can wait that long!!:coffee:
> 
> Sunny have you tested yet?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> xx


Fingers crossed for you sticky...hope you will get good results!!!


----------



## tnguyen916

tnguyen916 said:


> Sticky Beans said:
> 
> 
> Wayhey mandy! Congrats im so happy for you :wohoo:
> 
> Dodima goodluck for tomorrow I hope you get lots of follies :thumbup:
> 
> This waiting is KILLING me! My official test day is thurday but think I will poas tomorrow as not sure I can wait that long!!:coffee:
> 
> Sunny have you tested yet?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you sticky...hope you will get good results!!!Click to expand...


OMG...thats what happens when i try to catch up and post before going to the end...CONGRATS sticky...hope its a sticky one!! YAY:happydance:


----------



## tnguyen916

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi all just on way home from clinic. We only got 3 eggs. A bit disappointed. :-(
> Embroyologist said they were excellent quality and that the husbands sample was perfect too. They are really hopefully that all 3 will fertilize. Guess it's wait and see now.
> 
> 
> How's everyone else?? Hope you get good news Eve?

dodima, like what all the girls are saying - you only need one. Keep up your spirits and sending you some positive vibes your way.


----------



## sunny74

Hi Sticky, wow huge congrats girl :thumbup: :hugs:

How many dpt are you? i hope these bfp's are catching :haha:


----------



## Hatethewait85

sunny- Don't lose hope yet. It is still early!!! Try again tomorrow or in a couple of days. Staying hopeful for you :flower: 

eveclo- How'd EC go?

Dodima- 3 excellent quality eggs is excellent news! Remember it really only takes one. Fx for you! Will you get an update tomorrow?

Altamom- 10dp2dt already! Where has the time gone!? You probably don't feel that way :haha: You should definitely know if you test in a couple of days. Why is your OTD so far away??

Sticky- CONGRATS!! :yipee: :happydance: That is awesome!!! So happy for you.


----------



## eveclo

Hello lovely ladies, 

EC went pretty well- I went in at exactly 8am and it took about 30 mins, apparently I was in back in recovery by 8.30am having a lovely snooze ! 

We ended up getting 11 eggs- which was roughly the same number we saw on all the scans. I'm super happy with that (as I was only on 150iu gonal) and my doctor was worried about really wanting 10 really good eggs- so the 11th is a bonus ;) hopefully they fertilize overnight (it's currently 2.50pm here I have been napping all afternoon with my partner doting over me completely. (Very lucky)

I actually had a hard time after the EC at the hospital, as I was starving and I had bled a little bit- a bit like a period so they were a little bit worried but I feel much better now. I hope that doesn't affect things.

My doctor said it will either be a 3 day transfer on Friday, or a 6 day transfer on Monday. (Ideally it was supposed to be a 5 day transfer but they don't do them on Sundays) grrrrr! 

Do any of you ladies think that will make a difference? 

I will post once I know the fertilization results. Hoping a few do good!


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi all just on way home from clinic. We only got 3 eggs. A bit disappointed. :-(
> Embroyologist said they were excellent quality and that the husbands sample was perfect too. They are really hopefully that all 3 will fertilize. Guess it's wait and see now.
> 
> 
> How's everyone else?? Hope you get good news Eve?

Dodima, excellent quality is fantastic! Your lucky that they told you the quality. I didn't hear from my embryologist at all, he came in before my surgery (just before i zonked off) and said 'hey there, I'm your scientist, can you tell me your name and date of birth ? And then poof! He was gone. 

I can understand your disappointment but It really does take only one, as the other ladies have said. Positive thoughts all around for you! :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

Well just got a call from the clinic. 2 of my little eggs fertilized. They are going to watch them overnight and are hoping to transfer in Thursday. So very worried and trying my best not to stress out.

It's so close now and I fear the worst. Will I ever be a mom.


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Well just got a call from the clinic. 2 of my little eggs fertilized. They are going to watch them overnight and are hoping to transfer in Thursday. So very worried and trying my best not to stress out.
> 
> It's so close now and I fear the worst. Will I ever be a mom.

Are you thinking of transferring one or two? My heart is breaking for you, you will definitely be a momma! There are so many frustrating hurdles with IVF, it's all such a learning curve isn't it :( 

I can completely understand the fearing the worst. Hopefully those two perfect embryos keep on track and become beautiful human beings. 

Hopefully Thursday comes quickly for you Dodima, let us know how you go xx


----------



## tcreasey88

Eveclo how many did you get fertilised? X


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> Eveclo how many did you get fertilised? X

Hey! I haven't gotten the fertilization results yet. I have to call tomorrow morning at 10am. It's 9pm so only around 12 hours to go!

So nervous that none will fertilize. We did ICSI but my partners sperm has ranged from 3mil - 14mil per mL and the mobility and motility isn't great so I am really worried that something will go wrong. I will be happy if we have at least one though!


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Well just got a call from the clinic. 2 of my little eggs fertilized. They are going to watch them overnight and are hoping to transfer in Thursday. So very worried and trying my best not to stress out.
> 
> It's so close now and I fear the worst. Will I ever be a mom.

Did you use icsi Dodima? I'm not sure if I've already asked or you've said I'm still a bit out of it hehe


----------



## sunny74

I think i might have a squinter ladies...


----------



## Dodima1999

eveclo said:


> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Well just got a call from the clinic. 2 of my little eggs fertilized. They are going to watch them overnight and are hoping to transfer in Thursday. So very worried and trying my best not to stress out.
> 
> It's so close now and I fear the worst. Will I ever be a mom.
> 
> Did you use icsi Dodima? I'm not sure if I've already asked or you've said I'm still a bit out of it heheClick to expand...

We did ICSI too. Hoping to transfer our 2 little eggs back on Thursday if they can survive that long. Please hang in there little buds.


----------



## mandy19

Dodima1999 said:


> Well just got a call from the clinic. 2 of my little eggs fertilized. They are going to watch them overnight and are hoping to transfer in Thursday. So very worried and trying my best not to stress out.
> 
> It's so close now and I fear the worst. Will I ever be a mom.


Hoping your little embabies stay strong & grow nicely :flower:


----------



## mandy19

sunny74 said:


> I think i might have a squinter ladies...

Hoping for good news for you sunny! :dust::dust:


----------



## eveclo

sunny74 said:


> I think i might have a squinter ladies...

YES!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Well just got a call from the clinic. 2 of my little eggs fertilized. They are going to watch them overnight and are hoping to transfer in Thursday. So very worried and trying my best not to stress out.
> 
> It's so close now and I fear the worst. Will I ever be a mom.
> 
> Did you use icsi Dodima? I'm not sure if I've already asked or you've said I'm still a bit out of it heheClick to expand...
> 
> We did ICSI too. Hoping to transfer our 2 little eggs back on Thursday if they can survive that long. Please hang in there little buds.Click to expand...

Ahh good luck!!! Hopefully they will thrive when back in their natural environment! Will be thinking of you


----------



## Chris_25

Sticky Beans said:


> Htw - I hope you get good news tomorrow and can proceed with your fet!
> 
> Dodima - remember it only takes 1 embie! Its good news your follies are excellent quality.
> 
> Afm - I cracked and tested today! To my surprise it was Positive! ! Woohoo! I was feeling a little negative and havent had any symptoms so was not expecting a BFP! Not getting too ahead of myself though until I go for my beta - but very happy atm! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok:flower:
> 
> xx

Yay congratulations! Can't wait to hear your beta! :happydance:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi girls. Sorry off topic here but just need help. Stressing to the max here. My job told me they would support me but when things started to not work for us I took time off. I told my line manager everything and little detail all along the way ( kinda awkward telling your male boss about your cycle and all the gore that goes with it!!!)

At EC on Monday a different manager rang and left a message while I was unconscious mid collection wondering where I was and was I coming in. I emailed explaining things only to have snotty mails sent back. No how are you? How is treatment going? Etc.

I emailed today explaining I'd be in tomorrow but off Thursday and Friday and mentioned I didn't appreciate the call or emails on Monday. Just got a snotty mail back. I'm so upset by the whole thing and needed to rant. I'm sorry for going off topic here and hopefully this doesn't break any posting rules. 

Ok thanks for listening (reading)


----------



## tcreasey88

Well second scan today showed 36 follies, 22 were more than 11mm apparently, so I trigger tonight, e/c is Thursday morning.

I got my gp to sign me off for 2 weeks from tomo, as starting to feel tired and painful, just don't want the hassle of work till after it's all over! x

Dodima. I no how you feel, starting to worry about how my work will react to me having 2 weeks off, especially as I am moving jobs, so effectively won't be going back. but then I think... what the hell am I thinking... this is my shot, i'm not messing it up for the sake of making them money!! just relax, do whats best for u! x


----------



## Dodima1999

tcreasey88 said:


> Well second scan today showed 36 follies, 22 were more than 11mm apparently, so I trigger tonight, e/c is Thursday morning.
> 
> I got my gp to sign me off for 2 weeks from tomo, as starting to feel tired and painful, just don't want the hassle of work till after it's all over! x
> 
> Dodima. I no how you feel, starting to worry about how my work will react to me having 2 weeks off, especially as I am moving jobs, so effectively won't be going back. but then I think... what the hell am I thinking... this is my shot, i'm not messing it up for the sake of making them money!! just relax, do whats best for u! x


Best of luck with EC. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## mandy19

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi girls. Sorry off topic here but just need help. Stressing to the max here. My job told me they would support me but when things started to not work for us I took time off. I told my line manager everything and little detail all along the way ( kinda awkward telling your male boss about your cycle and all the gore that goes with it!!!)
> 
> At EC on Monday a different manager rang and left a message while I was unconscious mid collection wondering where I was and was I coming in. I emailed explaining things only to have snotty mails sent back. No how are you? How is treatment going? Etc.
> 
> I emailed today explaining I'd be in tomorrow but off Thursday and Friday and mentioned I didn't appreciate the call or emails on Monday. Just got a snotty mail back. I'm so upset by the whole thing and needed to rant. I'm sorry for going off topic here and hopefully this doesn't break any posting
> rules.
> 
> Ok thanks for listening (reading)

I had the very same problem with my boss, she can actually be quite nasty at times & this was getting me very stressed, i went to my Gp and explained everything to him, he told me that i didn't need the added stress and signed me off work two weeks before transfer and then for 4 weeks after transfer, its a relief that i don't need to worry about work at the moment.

I would go to your Gp and see if they can help. :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi girls. Sorry off topic here but just need help. Stressing to the max here. My job told me they would support me but when things started to not work for us I took time off. I told my line manager everything and little detail all along the way ( kinda awkward telling your male boss about your cycle and all the gore that goes with it!!!)
> 
> At EC on Monday a different manager rang and left a message while I was unconscious mid collection wondering where I was and was I coming in. I emailed explaining things only to have snotty mails sent back. No how are you? How is treatment going? Etc.
> 
> I emailed today explaining I'd be in tomorrow but off Thursday and Friday and mentioned I didn't appreciate the call or emails on Monday. Just got a snotty mail back. I'm so upset by the whole thing and needed to rant. I'm sorry for going off topic here and hopefully this doesn't break any posting rules.
> 
> Ok thanks for listening (reading)

That's horrible! Where is your good manager that told you they would support you? Can you have a chat with him? 

I haven't told my boss everything I have just called in sick the past two days... 

I'm so glad you replied saying you didn't appreciate the email back! Sounds horrible. Just try not to focus on them and focus on you and your partner and this journey (kind of easier said than done when you have to deal with him almost every day)


----------



## eveclo

I'm getting so nervous for the fertilization results! I'm meant to call in 2 hours but I am so nervous in case there is bad news :( ahh


----------



## eveclo

Okkkk another update from me (again) 

Fertilization results are in; out of the 11 eggs collected, 10 were micro injected and 8 have been fertilized. 

That's the number my partner and I were hoping for so I am feeling good, I rang the embryologist and asked them for further information but they basically just said to call in the morning because nothing much more had changed other than the fertilization. They didn't say anything about the quality or anything so I suppose it's just a waiting game! 

My doctor has booked me in for a transfer on Friday at 8.45am but it might be changed to a 6 day transfer on Monday. Nerve wracking wait to see how they will develop. I hope that at least half make it! I would love to have some frozen ones. 

Eep


----------



## Hatethewait85

Eveclo- Glad EC went great! 11 is a fabulous number. Hoping the fertilize like champs! It is good that your OH is taking such good care of you! That is weird about the bleeding. Fx your lining is still nice and beautiful for transfer. I hope it won't be a problem to transfer at 6 days. I had 11 embryos all make it to 6 days but only 1 was worthy of freezing (the others wouldn't have survived the thaw) but I don't think it meant that couldn't have transferred the others? Not sure. I'm sure they know what they are doing though. Keep us updated!! --> ok just read your update. Yay for 8 embies!!! That is a good fert rate. I hope you get some to freeze too. 

Dodima- 2 out of 3 is a great fert rate!! Fx they are top notch embies. Will they update you again tomorrow? It is so hard to wonder if we will ever get the chance to watch our babies grow and develop into awesome human beings. I totally feel for you!! :hugs: But no reason to stress yet. I hope your 2 embies keep up the good work. Grow, embies, grow!!! So sorry to hear about your work! :growlmad: Good for you for responding to the nasty emails. Stress is the last thing you need so do whatever it takes to feel as zen as possible!

sunny- WOHOO!! I hope this is it! Do you have pics?? Test again tomorrow and see it get darker!

tcreasey- Yay for EC on Thursday!! You are in the home stretch!

AFM- My appointment today went great. Everything looked good (small lining, low E2 and progesterone) so I was given the ok to start the estrace and daily aspirin tomorrow!!! :happydance: If all looks good for my lining check on 12/20 the transfer will take place on 12/26 or 12/27. :yipee: I am so excited to finally be making some progress!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eveclo- Glad EC went great! 11 is a fabulous number. Hoping the fertilize like champs! It is good that your OH is taking such good care of you! That is weird about the bleeding. Fx your lining is still nice and beautiful for transfer. I hope it won't be a problem to transfer at 6 days. I had 11 embryos all make it to 6 days but only 1 was worthy of freezing (the others wouldn't have survived the thaw) but I don't think it meant that couldn't have transferred the others? Not sure. I'm sure they know what they are doing though. Keep us updated!! --> ok just read your update. Yay for 8 embies!!! That is a good fert rate. I hope you get some to freeze too.
> 
> Dodima- 2 out of 3 is a great fert rate!! Fx they are top notch embies. Will they update you again tomorrow? It is so hard to wonder if we will ever get the chance to watch our babies grow and develop into awesome human beings. I totally feel for you!! :hugs: But no reason to stress yet. I hope your 2 embies keep up the good work. Grow, embies, grow!!! So sorry to hear about your work! :growlmad: Good for you for responding to the nasty emails. Stress is the last thing you need so do whatever it takes to feel as zen as possible!
> 
> sunny- WOHOO!! I hope this is it! Do you have pics?? Test again tomorrow and see it get darker!
> 
> tcreasey- Yay for EC on Thursday!! You are in the home stretch!
> 
> AFM- My appointment today went great. Everything looked good (small lining, low E2 and progesterone) so I was given the ok to start the estrace and daily aspirin tomorrow!!! :happydance: If all looks good for my lining check on 12/20 the transfer will take place on 12/26 or 12/27. :yipee: I am so excited to finally be making some progress!!

Thanks so much :) we're both pretty happy with the number fertilized. Hopefully a few make it and are perfect! I'm sure there's no problem with doing a 3 day transfer... Isn't it amazing how much can go wrong at every single step of IVF? 

I started the progesterone this morning (cream) and I have to do it in the evenings as well. 

Good to hear everything's on track for you :) exciting times ahead !


----------



## mandy19

eveclo said:


> Okkkk another update from me (again)
> 
> Fertilization results are in; out of the 11 eggs collected, 10 were micro injected and 8 have been fertilized.
> 
> That's the number my partner and I were hoping for so I am feeling good, I rang the embryologist and asked them for further information but they basically just said to call in the morning because nothing much more had changed other than the fertilization. They didn't say anything about the quality or anything so I suppose it's just a waiting game!
> 
> My doctor has booked me in for a transfer on Friday at 8.45am but it might be changed to a 6 day transfer on Monday. Nerve wracking wait to see how they will develop. I hope that at least half make it! I would love to have some frozen ones.
> 
> Eep


Great Fertilisation results, :thumbup: good luck for transfer :flower:


----------



## mandy19

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eveclo- Glad EC went great! 11 is a fabulous number. Hoping the fertilize like champs! It is good that your OH is taking such good care of you! That is weird about the bleeding. Fx your lining is still nice and beautiful for transfer. I hope it won't be a problem to transfer at 6 days. I had 11 embryos all make it to 6 days but only 1 was worthy of freezing (the others wouldn't have survived the thaw) but I don't think it meant that couldn't have transferred the others? Not sure. I'm sure they know what they are doing though. Keep us updated!! --> ok just read your update. Yay for 8 embies!!! That is a good fert rate. I hope you get some to freeze too.
> 
> Dodima- 2 out of 3 is a great fert rate!! Fx they are top notch embies. Will they update you again tomorrow? It is so hard to wonder if we will ever get the chance to watch our babies grow and develop into awesome human beings. I totally feel for you!! :hugs: But no reason to stress yet. I hope your 2 embies keep up the good work. Grow, embies, grow!!! So sorry to hear about your work! :growlmad: Good for you for responding to the nasty emails. Stress is the last thing you need so do whatever it takes to feel as zen as possible!
> 
> sunny- WOHOO!! I hope this is it! Do you have pics?? Test again tomorrow and see it get darker!
> 
> tcreasey- Yay for EC on Thursday!! You are in the home stretch!
> 
> AFM- My appointment today went great. Everything looked good (small lining, low E2 and progesterone) so I was given the ok to start the estrace and daily aspirin tomorrow!!! :happydance: If all looks good for my lining check on 12/20 the transfer will take place on 12/26 or 12/27. :yipee: I am so excited to finally be making some progress!!

Great news htw!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tcreasey88

Yay Evelco for 8! That gives me hope as well as it the fertilisation I'm most worried about! 

Question to all ladies, do they fertilise all of your eggs, or do they say... 15 is the max or something? Xx


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> Yay Evelco for 8! That gives me hope as well as it the fertilisation I'm most worried about!
> 
> Question to all ladies, do they fertilise all of your eggs, or do they say... 15 is the max or something? Xx

Yes I was so worried about fertilization, especially considering we have male factor infertility (which I see is you too!). So I feel like 8 out of 10 ain't bad at all! I can imagine it would have been much harder without icsi so I'm grateful to live in this day and age!


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> Yay Evelco for 8! That gives me hope as well as it the fertilisation I'm most worried about!
> 
> Question to all ladies, do they fertilise all of your eggs, or do they say... 15 is the max or something? Xx

Oh also- I'm not sure if it is the same everywhere but my doctor said that every egg collected will be micro-injected (if using icsi) and then the fertilization results will come the next day. She didn't mention anything about a max number it was just trying to inject all the eggs for the biggest possible chance :)


----------



## sunny74

htw - great news, finally getting there :thumbup:

evelco - great numbers :thumbup:

Dodima - dont let work stress you out hun, good luck :hugs:

Tcreasey - good luck for tommorow hun

afm, Sorry ladies, tests not got darker in fact the frer line has gone, slight line on the other 2 but i am bleeding...guessing its over for me :cry:
At least i had one day thinking i might be pregnant.


----------



## Dodima1999

Sunny don't give up hope just yet. Hang in there :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi girlies, 
Clinic rang. My 2 embies are thriving. 4 cell divided and looks excellent. Quality is still great. Going in tomorrow for transfer. Excited nervous and weird all at the same time. 

Eve- great number of eggs and Embies. How is day 2 going?

Tcreasey- good luck for tomorrow

Htw- any more update on things. Glad you're on the move now with things. It'll fly past. 

Sunny- how are you doing today??

Mandy- how are you feeling?

GdaneMom- how are things progressing with you?

Hope all other BFP girls are doing good. Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## sunny74

thanks dodima - bleeding seems to have subsided and it was brown so i'm hanging in there, clinic just said to put my feet up and wait....
Good luck for your transfer, i'm sure it will all go fine, then you can join the 2ww nuthouse with me :haha:


----------



## Sticky Beans

Sunny hang in there hun. Test again in the morning. Remember not to pay attention to the test after 10 minutes of the result as its not accurate, lines will fade or get darker. Hope all works out for you 

xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- Yes! It is so scary how much can go wrong in the whole IVF process. A 3-day transfer should be perfect. Good luck on Friday!! 

tcreasey- My clinic fertilized all of my eggs. I had 24 but only 11 became embryos. I think the other 13 were not mature enough (I had some smaller follicles on the day of the trigger)

sunny- :hugs: Try to relax. I know it is hard. Take it one day at a time. 

Dodima- That's great!!! Good luck tomorrow. Not much else is going on with me. Just playing the waiting game now until lining check next week.


----------



## mandy19

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi girlies,
> Clinic rang. My 2 embies are thriving. 4 cell divided and looks excellent. Quality is still great. Going in tomorrow for transfer. Excited nervous and weird all at the same time.
> 
> Eve- great number of eggs and Embies. How is day 2 going?
> 
> Tcreasey- good luck for tomorrow
> 
> Htw- any more update on things. Glad you're on the move now with things. It'll fly past.
> 
> Sunny- how are you doing today??
> 
> Mandy- how are you feeling?
> 
> GdaneMom- how are things progressing with you?
> 
> Hope all other BFP girls are doing good. Sorry if I missed anyone.

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow!! Great news your little embies are growing nicely :happy dance: i am feeling fine thanks, just have a dodgy tummy now & again, hopefully just my body adjusting to the changes :winkwink:


----------



## mandy19

sunny74 said:


> thanks dodima - bleeding seems to have subsided and it was brown so i'm hanging in there, clinic just said to put my feet up and wait....
> Good luck for your transfer, i'm sure it will all go fine, then you can join the 2ww nuthouse with me :haha:

Fingers crossed for you Sunny!! :thumbup:


----------



## eveclo

sunny74 said:


> htw - great news, finally getting there :thumbup:
> 
> evelco - great numbers :thumbup:
> 
> Dodima - dont let work stress you out hun, good luck :hugs:
> 
> Tcreasey - good luck for tommorow hun
> 
> afm, Sorry ladies, tests not got darker in fact the frer line has gone, slight line on the other 2 but i am bleeding...guessing its over for me :cry:
> At least i had one day thinking i might be pregnant.

Awh Sunny please hang in there! Test again tomorrow! 




Dodima1999 said:


> Hi girlies,
> Clinic rang. My 2 embies are thriving. 4 cell divided and looks excellent. Quality is still great. Going in tomorrow for transfer. Excited nervous and weird all at the same time.
> 
> Eve- great number of eggs and Embies. How is day 2 going?
> 
> Tcreasey- good luck for tomorrow
> 
> Htw- any more update on things. Glad you're on the move now with things. It'll fly past.
> 
> Sunny- how are you doing today??
> 
> Mandy- how are you feeling?
> 
> GdaneMom- how are things progressing with you?
> 
> Hope all other BFP girls are doing good. Sorry if I missed anyone.


Aaah Dodima so exciting! So happy they are thriving. It's day 2 officially here today, so when everything's awake (it's only 6.25am) they suggested calling after 9 so they had a chance to look at be embryos, I will let you guys know! Hopefully they're still looking good and by today I am guessing we will know whether or not it'll be a 3 day transfer tomorrow or 6 day on Monday.


----------



## eveclo

I just rang the embryologist and he said that 7 out of our 8 eggs are looking really good, the 8th is just hanging in there but he doesn't see it being of any good quality to last overnight. He said that tomorrow they would have a few good embryos to transfer if that's what the doctor wants. Just waiting to hear from my doc regarding the transfer time of either tomorrow or Monday. Such a relief hearing that there are 7 doing well! Lucky 7! Hope they keep it up ;)


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> I just rang the embryologist and he said that 7 out of our 8 eggs are looking really good, the 8th is just hanging in there but he doesn't see it being of any good quality to last overnight. He said that tomorrow they would have a few good embryos to transfer if that's what the doctor wants. Just waiting to hear from my doc regarding the transfer time of either tomorrow or Monday. Such a relief hearing that there are 7 doing well! Lucky 7! Hope they keep it up ;)

That is great! :dance: I remember being so nervous to hear how my lil babies are doing! It sounds like yours are doing well. Keep us posted on when your transfer will be.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> I just rang the embryologist and he said that 7 out of our 8 eggs are looking really good, the 8th is just hanging in there but he doesn't see it being of any good quality to last overnight. He said that tomorrow they would have a few good embryos to transfer if that's what the doctor wants. Just waiting to hear from my doc regarding the transfer time of either tomorrow or Monday. Such a relief hearing that there are 7 doing well! Lucky 7! Hope they keep it up ;)
> 
> That is great! :dance: I remember being so nervous to hear how my lil babies are doing! It sounds like yours are doing well. Keep us posted on when your transfer will be.Click to expand...

Hehe- I know! I am so nervous and feel bad whenever one isn't as strong. :(

I rang the doc and her receptionist said I was booked in for tomorrow (3 day transfer) so I guess that's just what it'll be! I'm not bothered either way so I am just excited to have the embryo in my belly and hopefully give it a lovely home :) 

The embryologist at the lab said that some of the embryos were already 4 cell and some were 2 and 3, and tomorrow they should be more advanced. I'm hoping that we will have some frozen too, but would they freeze them on day 3 or wait until day 5/6??


----------



## Dodima1999

Same as me Eve. Best of luck. I'm on my way to clinic now. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Same as me Eve. Best of luck. I'm on my way to clinic now. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Oh my gosh GOOD LUCK! Hope it all goes smoothly:)


----------



## sunny74

Sticky Beans said:


> Sunny hang in there hun. Test again in the morning. Remember not to pay attention to the test after 10 minutes of the result as its not accurate, lines will fade or get darker. Hope all works out for you
> 
> xx

Thanks sticky



Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- :hugs: Try to relax. I know it is hard. Take it one day at a time.

Thanks htw, i know where you got your name from now..



eveclo said:


> Awh Sunny please hang in there! Test again tomorrow!

Thanks eve, good luck with your transfer today, and dodima, synchronised tranfers :happydance:

well afm, i'm still in limbo, still bleeding, red now, not huge amounts but enough and some clots, but still getting a faint line on hpt, i'm guessing its probably a chemical ?, i'm 9dp3dt but thats not counting transfer day as day one, using the the day after tues 3rd??, so i could be 10dp3dt i dunno either way i feel the lines should be getting darker, i just want to know either way now, this limbo is hell, just like waiting to miscarry....yeah i know lots of ladies bleed but when i do its a miscarriage so its hard to stay positive, thanks for your support ladies, anyone shed any light on what might be going on?


----------



## BabyLove1210

Sunny - Did you transfer more than one? Maybe one implanted and the other tried and didn't make it? I don't know if that would cause bleeding or not but that could be why you're still getting a positive... Hang in there and be cautiously hopeful. :hugs:


----------



## sunny74

Thanks babylove - i did have 2 transferred, fingers crossed thats what it is but the lines are definately lighter than 2 days ago..might the hcg dip a bit if i lost one? i guess only time will tell, thanks for your support ladies :hugs:


----------



## tcreasey88

Hey ladies, well they collected 16 eggs!! Very happy but so nervous about how they're doing, the fertilisation is always going to be hard for us :( doubt I'll sleep tonight. Praying! X


----------



## Dodima1999

Sunny- what was the date you were supposed to test. I was warned not to test early. As babylove says it could be one Emby not sticking. Try hang in there. Rest and take it easy. Praying for you. 

Tcreasey- well done on 16 eggs. Hopefully lots of good fertilized there too. 

Eve- any joy on transfer?

Afm. We transferred 2 Embies in today. Was told they were 8 cell grade 1 each and perfect. Doctor and embryologist reaffirmed quality if them. They are very positive. My test day is 27th Dec so we won't know before Christmas. I was warned not to test before as it might be too early and they don't want me to be disappointed (or excited) for the wrong reason. Very nervous and excited now.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Congrats tcreasey and dodima!

Sunny - IF they both implanted and one of them didn't survive for whatever reason, it could cause the lines to be lighter, especially if one is still hanging on. Did you trigger or do anything that had HCG in it that could be giving you a false positive? I've read so many crazy stories that anything is possible. I don't want to give you false hope but hang in there and let us know what happens.


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Sunny- what was the date you were supposed to test. I was warned not to test early. As babylove says it could be one Emby not sticking. Try hang in there. Rest and take it easy. Praying for you.
> 
> Tcreasey- well done on 16 eggs. Hopefully lots of good fertilized there too.
> 
> Eve- any joy on transfer?
> 
> Afm. We transferred 2 Embies in today. Was told they were 8 cell grade 1 each and perfect. Doctor and embryologist reaffirmed quality if them. They are very positive. My test day is 27th Dec so we won't know before Christmas. I was warned not to test before as it might be too early and they don't want me to be disappointed (or excited) for the wrong reason. Very nervous and excited now.



Congrats on your transfer! We just got back from the hospital and we have put back one excellent embryo. We also have 2 of the same quality to freeze. And there are 5 that they are letting grow until 5 day and then if they are any good we will freeze them too! So things are looking ok :) 

Transfer was better than I expected and now I just can't wait until Friday 27th! My doctor is on holidays but she said she will call that day to let me know results. Woo! Waiting game begins


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- Hooray for being PUPO!! Hopefully that lil embie is getting ready to settle in for the long haul. That's great they were already able to freeze some of your embies today. I had always thought they waited until day 5? :shrug: I'm sure they know best of course! The 27th can't come fast enough!! 

sunny- YES! After 28 months of "waiting" I have grown to HATE the wait... :haha: Thankfully yours is almost over!! Can you ask your clinic to do your beta test earlier? I am keeping my fx that the bleeding is not a sign of a mc. 

tcreasey- 16 eggs is a great number! Fx for good fert report! Try to rest if you can.

Dodima- Yay for being PUPO! Sounds like you have excellent embies snugglin in! :thumbup: Too bad you won't get to find out before Christmas though! But, hopefully you'll get your BFP just in time to start 2014 off right :winkwink:

AFM- Had to go buy more tampons :growlmad: I forgot that I would get a withdrawal bleed after stopping the birth control. I had hoped to not need any more for a loooong while! But I decided to buy the biggest box I could find instead. Hopefully AF won't show after the transfer since I'm actually prepared for her! :haha:


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- Hooray for being PUPO!! Hopefully that lil embie is getting ready to settle in for the long haul. That's great they were already able to freeze some of your embies today. I had always thought they waited until day 5? :shrug: I'm sure they know best of course! The 27th can't come fast enough!!
> 
> sunny- YES! After 28 months of "waiting" I have grown to HATE the wait... :haha: Thankfully yours is almost over!! Can you ask your clinic to do your beta test earlier? I am keeping my fx that the bleeding is not a sign of a mc.
> 
> tcreasey- 16 eggs is a great number! Fx for good fert report! Try to rest if you can.
> 
> Dodima- Yay for being PUPO! Sounds like you have excellent embies snugglin in! :thumbup: Too bad you won't get to find out before Christmas though! But, hopefully you'll get your BFP just in time to start 2014 off right :winkwink:
> 
> AFM- Had to go buy more tampons :growlmad: I forgot that I would get a withdrawal bleed after stopping the birth control. I had hoped to not need any more for a loooong while! But I decided to buy the biggest box I could find instead. Hopefully AF won't show after the transfer since I'm actually prepared for her! :haha:

Hmm I am not sure! They just said they will be freezing them today on day 3! Who knows- I am in Australia and heaps of stuff seems different here! We'll see how they go:)


----------



## sunny74

tcreasey88 said:


> Hey ladies, well they collected 16 eggs!! Very happy but so nervous about how they're doing, the fertilisation is always going to be hard for us :( doubt I'll sleep tonight. Praying! X

Wow fab number, got everything crossed for fertilisation for you



Dodima1999 said:


> Sunny- what was the date you were supposed to test. I was warned not to test early. As babylove says it could be one Emby not sticking. Try hang in there. Rest and take it easy. Praying for you.
> 
> Tcreasey- well done on 16 eggs. Hopefully lots of good fertilized there too.
> 
> Eve- any joy on transfer?
> 
> Afm. We transferred 2 Embies in today. Was told they were 8 cell grade 1 each and perfect. Doctor and embryologist reaffirmed quality if them. They are very positive. My test day is 27th Dec so we won't know before Christmas. I was warned not to test before as it might be too early and they don't want me to be disappointed (or excited) for the wrong reason. Very nervous and excited now.

Thanks dodima, OTD is monday, but that is 2 weeks after transfer, i would have thought it would be 2 weeks after collection?? which is today, i have short cycles and pretty damn convinced i'm out. 
Yay you have 2 on board, that is fantastic news, now you gotta try and forget about it lol :happydance:



BabyLove1210 said:


> Congrats tcreasey and dodima!
> 
> Sunny - IF they both implanted and one of them didn't survive for whatever reason, it could cause the lines to be lighter, especially if one is still hanging on. Did you trigger or do anything that had HCG in it that could be giving you a false positive? I've read so many crazy stories that anything is possible. I don't want to give you false hope but hang in there and let us know what happens.

I'm getting bfn's now :cry:
I tested the trigger out had bfn at 5 and 6dp3dt (12 days after trigger shot) so i guess it was a chemical ? :cry:




eveclo said:


> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Sunny- what was the date you were supposed to test. I was warned not to test early. As babylove says it could be one Emby not sticking. Try hang in there. Rest and take it easy. Praying for you.
> 
> Tcreasey- well done on 16 eggs. Hopefully lots of good fertilized there too.
> 
> Eve- any joy on transfer?
> 
> Afm. We transferred 2 Embies in today. Was told they were 8 cell grade 1 each and perfect. Doctor and embryologist reaffirmed quality if them. They are very positive. My test day is 27th Dec so we won't know before Christmas. I was warned not to test before as it might be too early and they don't want me to be disappointed (or excited) for the wrong reason. Very nervous and excited now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your transfer! We just got back from the hospital and we have put back one excellent embryo. We also have 2 of the same quality to freeze. And there are 5 that they are letting grow until 5 day and then if they are any good we will freeze them too! So things are looking ok :)
> 
> Transfer was better than I expected and now I just can't wait until Friday 27th! My doctor is on holidays but she said she will call that day to let me know results. Woo! Waiting game beginsClick to expand...




Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- Hooray for being PUPO!! Hopefully that lil embie is getting ready to settle in for the long haul. That's great they were already able to freeze some of your embies today. I had always thought they waited until day 5? :shrug: I'm sure they know best of course! The 27th can't come fast enough!!
> 
> sunny- YES! After 28 months of "waiting" I have grown to HATE the wait... :haha: Thankfully yours is almost over!! Can you ask your clinic to do your beta test earlier? I am keeping my fx that the bleeding is not a sign of a mc.
> 
> tcreasey- 16 eggs is a great number! Fx for good fert report! Try to rest if you can.
> 
> Dodima- Yay for being PUPO! Sounds like you have excellent embies snugglin in! :thumbup: Too bad you won't get to find out before Christmas though! But, hopefully you'll get your BFP just in time to start 2014 off right :winkwink:
> 
> AFM- Had to go buy more tampons :growlmad: I forgot that I would get a withdrawal bleed after stopping the birth control. I had hoped to not need any more for a loooong while! But I decided to buy the biggest box I could find instead. Hopefully AF won't show after the transfer since I'm actually prepared for her! :haha:

HTW, Yep i think my wait is over :cry:, my clinic dont do blood tests, they said poas was just as accurate, but when i said i tested out my hcg trigger with poas she said 'it doesnt work like that' ? not sure what she meant...anyway.
My bleed after bcp was minimal, but i was on it for 6 weeks, hope she never shows her face for you again htw :hugs:

afm, my best friends sisters little boy got rushed into hospital last night with a suspected brain tumour, puts my stupid whinging in perspective, poor little mite, prayers please
For me now its onwards and upwards, gonna call the clinic, see when i can get one of the 4 iui's i'm allowed before i'm 40 in april, i presume i will have to wait a cycle?? i know i should wait til monday OTD but i know what it feels like to be pg...i think its the progesterone that is holding my period back..


----------



## Dodima1999

Sunny- I'm sorry for your results. :hugs: As you say onwards and upwards. Try enjoy the holidays and hopefully 2014 will be your year. 
Also I'll light a candle and pray for your friends little boy. 

Eve- :babydust: congrats. Woohoo. Now easier said than done try to relax and forget  

Tcreasey- great number of eggs. Any word on fertilisation.


----------



## tcreasey88

Hey, well 14 were mature and 4 fertilise, so they are looking for 5dt, on Tuesday, scared for the next 5 days! X


----------



## tnguyen916

Hi ladies hope you all are well. Sorry for being MIA as I'm trying to get work done before i take off for the Xmas holiday. 

First off congrats to those ladies who just had EC and ET - I hope the best for you all - so keep on growing embabies and hoping that they are sticky lil ones!!!

Sunny - you have such a great positive attitude - 2014 will be our year. Hope all works out well with the IUI's.

HTW - when do you transfer should be coming up soon - hope you will get your Xmas miracle. Are you taking any supplements to prepare for FET?

AFM - just had my appt with my Dr. to go over the results - he was great as he just went over everything from baseline / to stimming / to EC / fertilization report / day 2 day 3/ day 5 / and transfer. 

We have decided to do an FET next cycle - so I just picked up my bcp to take today. I believe if everything goes well FET transfer will be the week of January 22, 2014.


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> Hey, well 14 were mature and 4 fertilise, so they are looking for 5dt, on Tuesday, scared for the next 5 days! X

I hope those embryos are growing nice and strong for you! Let us know how you to Tuesday:)




Dodima1999 said:


> Sunny- I'm sorry for your results. :hugs: As you say onwards and upwards. Try enjoy the holidays and hopefully 2014 will be your year.
> Also I'll light a candle and pray for your friends little boy.
> 
> Eve- :babydust: congrats. Woohoo. Now easier said than done try to relax and forget
> 
> Tcreasey- great number of eggs. Any word on fertilisation.

How are you feeling Dodima?


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi Eve. I'm good. Had a bit of cramping for the past 3 days but has eased today. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing. I also started having twinges in my back last night but know my progesterone pessaries can cause this. Trying not to think too much about it. 
How are you feeling. Are you going to test early. I'm thinking of testing on 24/12 as I'd love to give a positive test to my husband for Christmas. 

Tcreasey- how are you. All excited for next week??


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi Eve. I'm good. Had a bit of cramping for the past 3 days but has eased today. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing. I also started having twinges in my back last night but know my progesterone pessaries can cause this. Trying not to think too much about it.
> How are you feeling. Are you going to test early. I'm thinking of testing on 24/12 as I'd love to give a positive test to my husband for Christmas.
> 
> Tcreasey- how are you. All excited for next week??

Interesting! It's so hard to not symptom spot when you know there's such a big chance that this could work! I feel fine, I'm super restless at night though and I wake up often thinking about stuff (which isn't like me- usually I am just dead to the world when I'm asleep!) 

I will probably do an early test, when do you think the earliest would be? My test date is the 27th so I was thinking maybe the morning of christmas, the 25th so that I have time to come to terms with a negative before the phone call. But then at the same time I might have a horrible Christmas Day! Ahh, I don't know! It would be a pretty cool christmas present though!


----------



## tcreasey88

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi Eve. I'm good. Had a bit of cramping for the past 3 days but has eased today. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing. I also started having twinges in my back last night but know my progesterone pessaries can cause this. Trying not to think too much about it.
> How are you feeling. Are you going to test early. I'm thinking of testing on 24/12 as I'd love to give a positive test to my husband for Christmas.
> 
> Tcreasey- how are you. All excited for next week??

Feeling nervous tbh! I'm hoping they are all still alive, haven't heard anything since Friday so I guess so? They will call tomorrow to arrange Tuesday, just want them back in me already! lol xx


----------



## Dodima1999

eveclo said:


> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Eve. I'm good. Had a bit of cramping for the past 3 days but has eased today. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing. I also started having twinges in my back last night but know my progesterone pessaries can cause this. Trying not to think too much about it.
> How are you feeling. Are you going to test early. I'm thinking of testing on 24/12 as I'd love to give a positive test to my husband for Christmas.
> 
> Tcreasey- how are you. All excited for next week??
> 
> Interesting! It's so hard to not symptom spot when you know there's such a big chance that this could work! I feel fine, I'm super restless at night though and I wake up often thinking about stuff (which isn't like me- usually I am just dead to the world when I'm asleep!)
> 
> I will probably do an early test, when do you think the earliest would be? My test date is the 27th so I was thinking maybe the morning of christmas, the 25th so that I have time to come to terms with a negative before the phone call. But then at the same time I might have a horrible Christmas Day! Ahh, I don't know! It would be a pretty cool christmas present though!Click to expand...

I'm hoping that if 1 or 2 embies stick then by 24th I'll have an idea with more solid symptoms. If I can i might test that morning. I actually bought a book for my husband called "So you're going to be a father...." I bought this book about 3.5 years ago and have it hidden away ever since waiting to give it to him. It would be great surprise as he did ask for a book for Christmas. 

Keep me posted on how you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Eve. I'm good. Had a bit of cramping for the past 3 days but has eased today. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing. I also started having twinges in my back last night but know my progesterone pessaries can cause this. Trying not to think too much about it.
> How are you feeling. Are you going to test early. I'm thinking of testing on 24/12 as I'd love to give a positive test to my husband for Christmas.
> 
> Tcreasey- how are you. All excited for next week??
> 
> Interesting! It's so hard to not symptom spot when you know there's such a big chance that this could work! I feel fine, I'm super restless at night though and I wake up often thinking about stuff (which isn't like me- usually I am just dead to the world when I'm asleep!)
> 
> I will probably do an early test, when do you think the earliest would be? My test date is the 27th so I was thinking maybe the morning of christmas, the 25th so that I have time to come to terms with a negative before the phone call. But then at the same time I might have a horrible Christmas Day! Ahh, I don't know! It would be a pretty cool christmas present though!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping that if 1 or 2 embies stick then by 24th I'll have an idea with more solid symptoms. If I can i might test that morning. I actually bought a book for my husband called "So you're going to be a father...." I bought this book about 3.5 years ago and have it hidden away ever since waiting to give it to him. It would be great surprise as he did ask for a book for Christmas.
> 
> Keep me posted on how you are feeling :hugs:Click to expand...

Dodima that is so precious! I so hope that you have beautiful news and can give him that book. Such a wonderful christmas present.


----------



## Hatethewait85

sunny- :hugs: Life really is not fair sometimes. So sorry to hear about your friends lil one. Sending healing thoughts his way. And definitely sorry about how your IVF cycle ended. You might not have to wait a cycle for an IUI. I suppose it will probably depend on how things look at baseline? Will you not do another IVF?

tcreasey- Good luck tomorrow!! I am nervous for you. Hopefully your 4 lil embies are thriving!

tnguyen- That's great that you got to go everything with your doc. Did you get an idea for what went wrong? I've found the FET pretty painless but it has just been a lot of waiting (which I do not like!! :winkwink:) I had to take 1 week of bcp and have been taking 8mg of estrace and 81mg of aspirin a day. Will take progesterone once my lining is good to go. Estimated transfer date is 12/26 or 27!!

Dodima- How many dpt will you be on 12/24? That would be awesome to be able to give that book to your hubby!!

eve- How many dpt will you be on 12/25? I think a BFP would be such a good Christmas present I'm not sure I'd be able to stop myself!!!

AFM- AF#2 is officially gone!! :happydance: Just have to get through 5 more sleeps to see how my lining is looking. I am getting so anxious!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- :hugs: Life really is not fair sometimes. So sorry to hear about your friends lil one. Sending healing thoughts his way. And definitely sorry about how your IVF cycle ended. You might not have to wait a cycle for an IUI. I suppose it will probably depend on how things look at baseline? Will you not do another IVF?
> 
> tcreasey- Good luck tomorrow!! I am nervous for you. Hopefully your 4 lil embies are thriving!
> 
> tnguyen- That's great that you got to go everything with your doc. Did you get an idea for what went wrong? I've found the FET pretty painless but it has just been a lot of waiting (which I do not like!! :winkwink:) I had to take 1 week of bcp and have been taking 8mg of estrace and 81mg of aspirin a day. Will take progesterone once my lining is good to go. Estimated transfer date is 12/26 or 27!!
> 
> Dodima- How many dpt will you be on 12/24? That would be awesome to be able to give that book to your hubby!!
> 
> eve- How many dpt will you be on 12/25? I think a BFP would be such a good Christmas present I'm not sure I'd be able to stop myself!!!
> 
> AFM- AF#2 is officially gone!! :happydance: Just have to get through 5 more sleeps to see how my lining is looking. I am getting so anxious!!


On the 25th I will be 12dp3dt, do you think that would be ok?


----------



## sunny74

Hatethewait85 said:


> sunny- :hugs: Life really is not fair sometimes. So sorry to hear about your friends lil one. Sending healing thoughts his way. And definitely sorry about how your IVF cycle ended. You might not have to wait a cycle for an IUI. I suppose it will probably depend on how things look at baseline? Will you not do another IVF?
> 
> 
> AFM- AF#2 is officially gone!! :happydance: Just have to get through 5 more sleeps to see how my lining is looking. I am getting so anxious!!

Thanks htw, have just spoke to clinic, i can have iui starting from my day 1 in jan, pill for a month then iui in feb, so its not to long to wait, i only had one free ivf on the nhs :cry: just have to decide whether to do all the iummune drugs again, it costs about 1K..

Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## goldfishy

Hi ladies

I also need to apologise for being M.I.A. Just busy with Xmas preps and lots of work parties!

Tcreasy - how did it go?

Eveclo / dodima - good luck! Hoping you both get some lovely pressies in the form of a bfp! Lobe the idea of the book for hubby. If it ever happens for me, I hope you don't mind if I steal your idea dodima! 

Sunny - very sad news. I'm sorry x 

Htw - not long to go! Will be keeping an eye on your fet cos hopefully it'll be me in Jan 

Tnguyen - I think I'll be on a similar timeline to you. Fingers crossed for us!

Afm - I saw the doc last week and she was really good. Explained that there was no reason ivf won't work for me and sometimes embryos are not chromosomally normal. Something they can't see when looking at it under a microscope. 

So she asked if I want to transfer 1 or 2 embies...I want to transfer 2 but hubby is reluctant because of the higher risks. So will have a grown up conversation with him and convince him. Sulking not working... 

Anyway the success of fet pregnancy at our clinic is only 30% and if we transfer 2, it increases to 35%. Chance of multiple pregnancy only 8%. Sorry just thinking out loud!

Ok enough from me! Good luck tww ladies!


----------



## Hatethewait85

sunny74 said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> sunny- :hugs: Life really is not fair sometimes. So sorry to hear about your friends lil one. Sending healing thoughts his way. And definitely sorry about how your IVF cycle ended. You might not have to wait a cycle for an IUI. I suppose it will probably depend on how things look at baseline? Will you not do another IVF?
> 
> 
> AFM- AF#2 is officially gone!! :happydance: Just have to get through 5 more sleeps to see how my lining is looking. I am getting so anxious!!
> 
> Thanks htw, have just spoke to clinic, i can have iui starting from my day 1 in jan, pill for a month then iui in feb, so its not to long to wait, i only had one free ivf on the nhs :cry: just have to decide whether to do all the iummune drugs again, it costs about 1K..
> 
> Good luck with your cycle xxClick to expand...

Not too long to wait at alll! If this FET doesn't work, my next won't be until Feb either (but hopefully I won't be joining you in Feb!!). How does the nhs decide how many cycles they will cover? All of this assisted conception stuff is so expensive... I've had to pay out of pocket for my IVF and I hate that I have to spend so much money to have a lil babe of my own. I would talk to your doc about whether it is worth the cost to do the immune drugs. How much is it affecting your chances to get preg/stay preg, etc. IYKWIM. Thanks for sending some luck my way!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:


> Yes! Definitely. That's 15dpo and most people would have the BFP by then.. or at least I would imagine they would. I would totally test if I were you! But in the end you have to do what feels right for you. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I also need to apologise for being M.I.A. Just busy with Xmas preps and lots of work parties!
> 
> Tcreasy - how did it go?
> 
> Eveclo / dodima - good luck! Hoping you both get some lovely pressies in the form of a bfp! Lobe the idea of the book for hubby. If it ever happens for me, I hope you don't mind if I steal your idea dodima!
> 
> Sunny - very sad news. I'm sorry x
> 
> Htw - not long to go! Will be keeping an eye on your fet cos hopefully it'll be me in Jan
> 
> Tnguyen - I think I'll be on a similar timeline to you. Fingers crossed for us!
> 
> Afm - I saw the doc last week and she was really good. Explained that there was no reason ivf won't work for me and sometimes embryos are not chromosomally normal. Something they can't see when looking at it under a microscope.
> 
> So she asked if I want to transfer 1 or 2 embies...I want to transfer 2 but hubby is reluctant because of the higher risks. So will have a grown up conversation with him and convince him. Sulking not working...
> 
> Anyway the success of fet pregnancy at our clinic is only 30% and if we transfer 2, it increases to 35%. Chance of multiple pregnancy only 8%. Sorry just thinking out loud!
> 
> Ok enough from me! Good luck tww ladies!

Glad you had a good appointment with the doc. Although, I always find it quite frustrating when they don't know why things aren't working. I hate when it's 'unexplained'!! What's your FET protocol going to be?? Can't wait to hear the details. 

Sometimes our dear hubbies are so hard to convince, aren't they?! Good luck with your chat! I hope it works out.


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well. 

Eve/HTW - I should be 12 day post transfer. I'm hoping it's late enough for a proper result and the one I want.

I'm all over the place. I hate this 2WW. I had really bad cramps last week after the transfer but nothing so far this week. My boobs are like rocks but have been for about 3 weeks now. My back has twinges and hurts if I stand for a while (which never happens or bothers me) and I'm exhausted. Actually thinking of going to bed after Emmerdale I'm so tired. 

Eve- how's you?? Any symptoms

Tcreasey- best of luck tomorrow. 

Gold fishy- hopefully it'll work for you soon too.


----------



## tcreasey88

Thanks Dodima, got the call, transfer at 12.30 xx


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Definitely. That's 15dpo and most people would have the BFP by then.. or at least I would imagine they would. I would totally test if I were you! But in the end you have to do what feels right for you. Keep us updated!!
> 
> Hmm you're right! I may just do that then! Maybe even on the 24th because at least then I can sook all day if its BFN, and just eat food on Xmas! Hehe.Click to expand...


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Eve/HTW - I should be 12 day post transfer. I'm hoping it's late enough for a proper result and the one I want.
> 
> I'm all over the place. I hate this 2WW. I had really bad cramps last week after the transfer but nothing so far this week. My boobs are like rocks but have been for about 3 weeks now. My back has twinges and hurts if I stand for a while (which never happens or bothers me) and I'm exhausted. Actually thinking of going to bed after Emmerdale I'm so tired.
> 
> Eve- how's you?? Any symptoms
> 
> Tcreasey- best of luck tomorrow.
> 
> Gold fishy- hopefully it'll work for you soon too.

Hey Dodima, I am feeling back to my normal self after having such swollen ovaries for the past few weeks! Finally feel light again and not as bloated which is amazing :)!

No symptoms really at all! Which makes me feel a bit disappointed :( my boobs are sore but that is typical after I ovulate. I had a tiny little bit of browny red spotting (sorry tmi) yesterday but that was also mixed in with the progesterone cream I have to use in the mornings so I'm not exactly sure what to think of that, but we are itching to know whether its worked!

What about you Dodima? Any symptoms?


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Eve/HTW - I should be 12 day post transfer. I'm hoping it's late enough for a proper result and the one I want.
> 
> I'm all over the place. I hate this 2WW. I had really bad cramps last week after the transfer but nothing so far this week. My boobs are like rocks but have been for about 3 weeks now. My back has twinges and hurts if I stand for a while (which never happens or bothers me) and I'm exhausted. Actually thinking of going to bed after Emmerdale I'm so tired.
> 
> Eve- how's you?? Any symptoms
> 
> Tcreasey- best of luck tomorrow.
> 
> Gold fishy- hopefully it'll work for you soon too.

Hey Dodima, I am feeling back to my normal self after having such swollen ovaries for the past few weeks! Finally feel light again and not as bloated which is amazing :)!

No symptoms really at all! Which makes me feel a bit disappointed :( my boobs are sore but that is typical after I ovulate. I had a tiny little bit of browny red spotting (sorry tmi) yesterday but that was also mixed in with the progesterone cream I have to use in the mornings so I'm not exactly sure what to think of that, but we are itching to know whether its worked!

What about you Dodima? Any symptoms?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dodima- 12 days past transfer should give you a pretty trustworthy result I would imagine? It is so hard to know what is a symptom and what is the meds which I find very frustrating!!! Try not to read too much into anything (I know, I know easier said than done!)

tcreasey- Yay for transfer tomorrow! Did they say how your embies are looking?? Good luck!

eveclo- That's a good idea to do it on the 24th. Gives you time to let the results sink in- good or bad. AND you can be testing buddies with Dodima!!


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. Just checking in. My beta came back negative. We are so disappointed, but not entirely surprised, I guess. After getting negatives for 3 years, I think I would have fallen over if it was a BFP. We have a follow up in January at the clinic, and will then decide what to do from there. I think we need to know if there is anything else that could increase our chances of success before spending another $12,000


----------



## eveclo

Altamom- so sorry to hear about your negative beta. I hope your appointment in January can shed some light on options for you and your partner


----------



## eveclo

Holy moly, I am experiencing some ridiculous heartburn right now! I have no idea why? I have only had it a few times in my life and last night I woke up and was complaining of heart burn- which I completely forgot about until this afternoon! 

Other than that, no changes. Heheh


----------



## Dodima1999

Altamam- so sorry for your result :hugs: Please God January will shed light and 2014 will see things go differently. I hear ya about the $12k. Not that money is important but when you don't have it it's pain. This is our first and only chance at IVF as it cost 8k and after 3 failed IUIs we just can't afford to go again. 

Eve- weird about heartburn. I'm the opposite. I normally have very severe heartburn before my period around 2 weeks before it but haven't really had anything the past few days!!! Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Altamam- so sorry for your result :hugs: Please God January will shed light and 2014 will see things go differently. I hear ya about the $12k. Not that money is important but when you don't have it it's pain. This is our first and only chance at IVF as it cost 8k and after 3 failed IUIs we just can't afford to go again.
> 
> Eve- weird about heartburn. I'm the opposite. I normally have very severe heartburn before my period around 2 weeks before it but haven't really had anything the past few days!!! Keeping fingers crossed.

I'm thinking its just all the hormones that are raging through me from the past few weeks! Can't wait for christmas to come so we can both know what the verdict is! Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us :)


----------



## tcreasey88

evelco I had my transfer today, otd is 27th too.... are you going to test early?? xx


----------



## Dodima1999

Woohoo Tcreasey. 3 of us testing together.


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> evelco I had my transfer today, otd is 27th too.... are you going to test early?? xx

I think I am going to test on the 24th! Just to see what it says and hopefully if its positive have a great present for DF! What about you?

Dodima when are you going to test?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Altamom- :hugs: So sorry to hear about your negative results. This is such a trying journey. I hope your appointment in Jan provides some insight as to what may have been the problem. I can't remember- do you have any frosties? 

eveclo- Hopefully the heartburn is a sign? I never know what to believe :shrug: 

Dodima- Hopefully the no heartburn is a sign?? Just like you are, I'll keep my fx, too!

tcreasey- Congrats on PUPO! :dance: I can't remember, did you transfer 1 or 2? Did your other embies make it to freeze??


----------



## AltaMom

Thanks ladies. As I was a poor responder to the meds, we only retrieved 3 eggs, out of which only one fertilized, so no frosties. We will have to start from scratch if we go again. As I was on the highest doses of menopur (150) and Gonal (450) and still had a poor response, we aren't sure if anything can be done to improve things. We are keeping an open mind and will find out in January though


----------



## Dodima1999

Altmom- when I did IUI I had poor reaction to stims in the first round so you might just need an extra month of the meds. Hopefully next cycle will see an improvement. Chin up and praying for you that you get good news.


----------



## Dodima1999

eve- I'm like Jeckyll and Hyde. If I have any more definite symptoms I would love to test on 24/12. I'm terrified to test in case it's negative and I have a crap Christmas. I want this so badly and for so long. If it's negative this is the end of the journey for us and the realization that I'll never be a mom will have to be accepted.


----------



## Hatethewait85

AltaMom said:


> Thanks ladies. As I was a poor responder to the meds, we only retrieved 3 eggs, out of which only one fertilized, so no frosties. We will have to start from scratch if we go again. As I was on the highest doses of menopur (150) and Gonal (450) and still had a poor response, we aren't sure if anything can be done to improve things. We are keeping an open mind and will find out in January though

Hopefully they'll have some good thoughts when you meet in January. There is a lot of anecdotal evidence that some herbs/supplements can help with egg quality/quantity maybe they will have some insight in that?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dodima1999 said:


> eve- I'm like Jeckyll and Hyde. If I have any more definite symptoms I would love to test on 24/12. I'm terrified to test in case it's negative and I have a crap Christmas. I want this so badly and for so long. If it's negative this is the end of the journey for us and the realization that I'll never be a mom will have to be accepted.

Fx your lil bean is getting nice and comfy right now!!! Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## eveclo

I am officially 6dp3dt and I actually think I'm out already :( I just have a feeling and I feel so much like I normally do after ovulation / before my period... I have got no symptoms and just a feeling that it hasn't been successful. I hate to sound so negative but I just feel a bit deflated :(


----------



## tcreasey88

Eveclo- positive thinking!! It isn't over until it's over! Stay strong xx


----------



## eveclo

I know I know! Dp is getting mad at me for being a negative nancy- hehe. I think I have just had a weak moment tonight. That's ok though, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## eveclo

THANKYOU though :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

eveclo said:


> I am officially 6dp3dt and I actually think I'm out already :( I just have a feeling and I feel so much like I normally do after ovulation / before my period... I have got no symptoms and just a feeling that it hasn't been successful. I hate to sound so negative but I just feel a bit deflated :(

Eve- don't feel too disheartened. I've been feeling out for the last 2-3 days. I'll admit I would be a religious/spiritual person and have been trying to emotionally blackmail God to make this work. 
The only symptom I have is sore boobs but they've been sore for about 3-4 weeks so no really a symptom. Put it this way if we conceived naturally we wouldn't have symptoms yet so we're not necessarily out.


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> I am officially 6dp3dt and I actually think I'm out already :( I just have a feeling and I feel so much like I normally do after ovulation / before my period... I have got no symptoms and just a feeling that it hasn't been successful. I hate to sound so negative but I just feel a bit deflated :(
> 
> Eve- don't feel too disheartened. I've been feeling out for the last 2-3 days. I'll admit I would be a religious/spiritual person and have been trying to emotionally blackmail God to make this work.
> The only symptom I have is sore boobs but they've been sore for about 3-4 weeks so no really a symptom. Put it this way if we conceived naturally we wouldn't have symptoms yet so we're not necessarily out.Click to expand...

Yes, you are right about that... I think when you go through ivf you know there is hopefully something going on and when you feel normal it just feels like nothing is happening! Hopefully this no symptom, sore boob thing sticks around for both of us !


----------



## mandy19

Hi Ladies congrats on being PUPO :flower:

just wanted to say i had my transfer 3 weeks ago now, got my BFP 8dp3dt and is still don't have any symptoms.


----------



## tcreasey88

I'm feeling the negative now :( neither of our other 2 blasts made to freeze as the weren't good enough quality apparently. So out of 16 eggs only 1 made to hatching (which I had transfered) :( knew it would be hard with male factor.... So praying!! X


----------



## eveclo

mandy19 said:


> Hi Ladies congrats on being PUPO :flower:
> 
> just wanted to say i had my transfer 3 weeks ago now, got my BFP 8dp3dt and is still don't have any symptoms.

That's great news, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> I'm feeling the negative now :( neither of our other 2 blasts made to freeze as the weren't good enough quality apparently. So out of 16 eggs only 1 made to hatching (which I had transfered) :( knew it would be hard with male factor.... So praying!! X

Ahh so sorry none made it to freeze. I only had 1 transferred due to my age / risk of multiples. 

As the other ladies have said before it only takes one and you're not out till your out so I guess it's just a nerve wracking wait for us ! :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- :hugs: These hormones are crazy, aren't they? Don't let yourself think you are out yet, though. It's still early days! So many ladies think AF is coming and get their BFP so hang in there. Think happy thoughts!!

Dodima- Same to you!! :hugs: My acupuncturist is a firm believer in the power of positive thinking. You have to tell the universe you are ready for this!

mandy- Congrats!! :yipee: :wohoo: That's great news. When is your first scan??

tcreasey- :hugs: I know what you mean about the :cold: I had 11 embryos make it to day 5/6 but only 3 were worthy of freezing. Why?!? :shrug: You don't want them to freeze just any embryo either, you want it to be the best so there is no false hope. But just know you have the best 1 inside you now snuggling in its new home!! Try to stay positive!

afm- Tomorrow is THE day!! It seems like I've been waiting forever for this lining check!! I hope its nice and plump and perfect. I am so nervous because I had some spotting earlier this week but I haven't noticed any since Tuesday morning. Oh I hope my body cooperates!!!


----------



## eveclo

Ahh I am so exhausted today! Can't wait to get into bed. I got home about an hour-2 hours ago, and I have been having some light period like cramps. Hoping I don't start spotting or anything anytime soon I would be freaking out!

Hope all of you ladies on your tww are feeling OK! 

I am going to be 8dp3dt tomorrow, so I suppose that is technically 11 dpo? So tempted to test! But I think I'll wait until the 24th just in case. I have a whole heap of cheapie Internet tests and 2 first response so I don't know what to do! Should I bother doing one or should I just wait until the 24th hmm


----------



## Dodima1999

Symptom spotting. 

Was exhausted last night and got the worst headache ever. Normally if I muss food I get a headache but I've been eating properly and getting fruit and veg into me. Also had a very sore throat which is gone today but stuffy nose there. 
Woke during the night to pee and felt a little nausea and weird. 
Am I reading too much into this?
I'm going to wait till 24/12 before testing. I will be 12dp3dt so technically 15dpo and really hope for a :BFP:

:hugs: of support to everyone.


----------



## tcreasey88

Hate - how did the lining check go?

Eve - I know, I am feeling like at least I have the best chance with the one we have, I am also prepared for it not to work, and our plan will almost certainly be donor sperm, that just presents a new world of worries long term. I feel more bubbly / really light af pains today switching from side to side, although my bloat from e/c is sort of going now, so I don't know if it's tied in with that?! driving me insane.

My main thought today is... if you are out would your AF arrive on the day it's meant to?? My AF is due on OTD, the 27th. x


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- Sorry you are feeling so exhausted, but hopefully that is a good sign! Did you decide if you are going to test or not?!?

Dodima- Fx your symptoms = BFP! They sure do sound promising!

tcreasey- Only 1 week until your OTD!!! That's so crazy! 

AFM- Lining check went well today!! I'm officially set up for ET on 12/26 :happydance: OTD will be 1/6... but I'm hoping to know earlier (like 1/1- wouldn't that be a good way to start the new year?!) I am sooo excited to get this show on the road.


----------



## eveclo

I tested this morning (8dp3dt) and it was a BFN ! 

Bummer. Really do think I am out though. I have had the worst cramping for the past 24 hours, it woke me last night as well and I am too worried to take any pain killers or use a heat pack in case i am pregnant! I am not going to test again now until the 24th. But I am guessing that it'll be a negative, which is a pain.


----------



## Dodima1999

eve- check out this link https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer. I think you are too early. According to this you are only starting to develop the hormone. Don't fret just yet.


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> eve- check out this link https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer. I think you are too early. According to this you are only starting to develop the hormone. Don't fret just yet.

I was silly to test! But it has gotten it out of my system now ;) I will wait until the 24th. I just don't want to get to the 27th and have my blood test and be completely shocked at a negative so I just want to prepare myself :) 

Thanks for sending that Dodima I will have a read now! Also, how are you feeling?


----------



## Dodima1999

Oh god. Just went to toilet and had a bit of very watery blood on tissue after wiping....... So worried now. Hoping it could be implantation but think it's too late for that and I'm out. :cry:


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Oh god. Just went to toilet and had a bit of very watery blood on tissue after wiping....... So worried now. Hoping it could be implantation but think it's too late for that and I'm out. :cry:

Argh what the heck? I was reading an forum discussion just last night on a lady who was bleeding a little bit around this same time and she was so sure was out and her beta came back at something like 200! And other ladies on the forum said they had the same thing and some have bled a little bit up until week 11/12 and went on to have healthy pregnancies. They said not to worry unless there are clots/ it resembles a normal 'period' so hopefully that little bit goes away and you'll be ok and in the game still! 

My cramping has stopped a bit, definitely not as bad as before so I hope that's a good sign. Maybe af will stay away for a bit. Can't stop thinking about that BFN though :(


----------



## Dodima1999

eveclo said:


> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Oh god. Just went to toilet and had a bit of very watery blood on tissue after wiping....... So worried now. Hoping it could be implantation but think it's too late for that and I'm out. :cry:
> 
> Argh what the heck? I was reading an forum discussion just last night on a lady who was bleeding a little bit around this same time and she was so sure was out and her beta came back at something like 200! And other ladies on the forum said they had the same thing and some have bled a little bit up until week 11/12 and went on to have healthy pregnancies. They said not to worry unless there are clots/ it resembles a normal 'period' so hopefully that little bit goes away and you'll be ok and in the game still!
> 
> My cramping has stopped a bit, definitely not as bad as before so I hope that's a good sign. Maybe af will stay away for a bit. Can't stop thinking about that BFN though :(Click to expand...

Well blood is stopped. A little bit of brown blood this morning after I wiped. But only the tiniest amount. Also when I was putting my pessary in at 7:30am my cervix was low and hard which I've read can be good signs. 

It so bloody confusing aarrrrgggghhhhhhh :growlmad:

I wouldn't worry too much about cramps and you might be all settled and just getting comfy now. 

Tcreasey- how are you doing??

Hate- great news on ET. You won't be too far behind us and hopefully get good news too.


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> Oh god. Just went to toilet and had a bit of very watery blood on tissue after wiping....... So worried now. Hoping it could be implantation but think it's too late for that and I'm out. :cry:
> 
> Argh what the heck? I was reading an forum discussion just last night on a lady who was bleeding a little bit around this same time and she was so sure was out and her beta came back at something like 200! And other ladies on the forum said they had the same thing and some have bled a little bit up until week 11/12 and went on to have healthy pregnancies. They said not to worry unless there are clots/ it resembles a normal 'period' so hopefully that little bit goes away and you'll be ok and in the game still!
> 
> My cramping has stopped a bit, definitely not as bad as before so I hope that's a good sign. Maybe af will stay away for a bit. Can't stop thinking about that BFN though :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well blood is stopped. A little bit of brown blood this morning after I wiped. But only the tiniest amount. Also when I was putting my pessary in at 7:30am my cervix was low and hard which I've read can be good signs.
> 
> It so bloody confusing aarrrrgggghhhhhhh :growlmad:
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about cramps and you might be all settled and just getting comfy now.
> 
> Tcreasey- how are you doing??
> 
> Hate- great news on ET. You won't be too far behind us and hopefully get good news too.Click to expand...


Woohoo for the bleeding stopping! That's really good news. Fingers crossed it stays away.


----------



## Dodima1999

Girls, I caved and tested. I think I've gotten the faintest of faint positives. This test was done at 2:30pm so definitely not first pee of day. 
Can you look at the picture and be honest. I don't mind if you say it's in my head. I plan on holding off testing again till 24/12.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mandy19

Dodima1999 said:



> Girls, I caved and tested. I think I've gotten the faintest of faint positives. This test was done at 2:30pm so definitely not first pee of day.
> Can you look at the picture and be honest. I don't mind if you say it's in my head. I plan on holding off testing again till 24/12.

Thats exactly how mine looked 8dp3dt Dodmina!!
Looks like a BFP congrats!


----------



## Dodima1999

I'm so terrified to get excited. But I could definitely see something almost immediately. I will test again 24/12 and hope its darker. 
I was also throwing out old food and gagged. I never gag not even with dog poo (although I've avoided that since transfer just in case). Hoping they are all good signs. 
:happydance:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dodima1999 said:


> Girls, I caved and tested. I think I've gotten the faintest of faint positives. This test was done at 2:30pm so definitely not first pee of day.
> Can you look at the picture and be honest. I don't mind if you say it's in my head. I plan on holding off testing again till 24/12.

That Definitely looks like a BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Girls, I caved and tested. I think I've gotten the faintest of faint positives. This test was done at 2:30pm so definitely not first pee of day.
> Can you look at the picture and be honest. I don't mind if you say it's in my head. I plan on holding off testing again till 24/12.

I have never seen one of these tests before but that little line horizontal (if that's what I am supposed to look at ) is definitely there! Holy holy holy so excited !!! Can't wait to hear your results on the 24th! Please be two big dark lines!! So what day are you now? 8dp3dt or 9dp3dt?


----------



## tcreasey88

Dodima that is deffo bfp!!! I think everyone I know has had bfp so far!!! How exciting!! Xx


----------



## eveclo

Well, since I think I'm out, I am thinking about a FET, super grateful that we have 4 frozen, and hopefully some make it, but my doctor won't let us transfer 2, she says we can only transfer one at a time due to our age/embryo quality. 

Do you think we should have a say as to how many to transfer as we are paying out of pocket? We have to pay about $2000 for the FET (already paid about $9000 for the actual IVF cycle). I just feel like we might have more chance of one baby sticking if we could transfer two! I understand the risk of multiples but that's OK with us. We just want a baby!


----------



## Dodima1999

Eve- what makes you think you're out??

The internet is now my enemy. I was reading that the trigger shot can take 14 days to clear system. I took it on Saturday 7th exactly 14 days ago so I might still have traces of it in my system when I tested today. The faint positive might be chemical. Hopefully Tuesday will be better. I might test in the morning and if positive use a digital one for Tuesday.


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Eve- what makes you think you're out??
> 
> The internet is now my enemy. I was reading that the trigger shot can take 14 days to clear system. I took it on Saturday 7th exactly 14 days ago so I might still have traces of it in my system when I tested today. The faint positive might be chemical. Hopefully Tuesday will be better. I might test in the morning and if positive use a digital one for Tuesday.

My trigger shot was out by 2dpt :) so I really do think its a true positive! You'll see if its darker either tomorrow or when you test on the 24th. Can't wait to hear. 

Well, I tested again just before and negative again, not even a hint of a line and I'm 9dp3dt (so 12dpo) I just feel like I'm out. I won't know for sure until the beta but yeah I think if it were positive at least something would show up by now.


----------



## Dodima1999

We'll hold out for Beta. It could just be not high enough levels. I had 2 embies transferred so might have more hormones. Don't give up just yet. :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> We'll hold out for Beta. It could just be not high enough levels. I had 2 embies transferred so might have more hormones. Don't give up just yet. :hugs:

Thanks for your positivity, heh. I just went to the bathroom and there looks to be a little bit of browny mixed with all that cream as well so maybe I am getting my period. (I always spot a bit of brown before I get Af) but yes, will make sure I keep taking the progesterone until my beta and see what happens.


----------



## eveclo

In the meantime Dodima, make sure you post as soon as you test again I am seriously so excited!


----------



## Dodima1999

eveclo said:


> In the meantime Dodima, make sure you post as soon as you test again I am seriously so excited!

Ok girls I tested 5 mins ago and below!!!!

Top pic is yesterday from test at 2:30pm. Bottom one is today with FMU.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> In the meantime Dodima, make sure you post as soon as you test again I am seriously so excited!
> 
> Ok girls I tested 5 mins ago and below!!!!
> 
> Top pic is yesterday from test at 2:30pm. Bottom one is today with FMU.Click to expand...

You are PREGNANT miss lady!!!!!! So happy for you! Looks like you will be giving your husband that book after all? Or have you already told him? I don't think I could keep this in! Hehe. That's a great result it's so much darker today than before!!! I wonder if there is one or two in there!!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## eveclo

Are you 9dp3dt ?? Or 10?


----------



## Dodima1999

eveclo said:


> Are you 9dp3dt ?? Or 10?

Today is 10dp 3dt.


----------



## tcreasey88

deffo positive! so happy for you dodima! xx


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Are you 9dp3dt ?? Or 10?
> 
> Today is 10dp 3dt.Click to expand...

Ahh right, hopefully my bfn from the other day turns into a positive by the next time I test! Getting so nervous...congrats again :)


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> deffo positive! so happy for you dodima! xx

Have you tested yet tcreasey? Are you going to test before your OTD?


----------



## tcreasey88

I really want to test on xmas eve 7dp5dt, and I have googled and seen that lots do get bfps then... but i'm scared it will be bfn :( lol. x


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> I really want to test on xmas eve 7dp5dt, and I have googled and seen that lots do get bfps then... but i'm scared it will be bfn :( lol. x

Argh it's so nerve wracking isn't it? I tested yesterday (8dp3dt) and got a BFN with a first response and this morning tested with an Internet cheapy and got a negative. I only have one more first response so I am going to save it until Christmas Eve I think. Then at least I will be 11dp3dt and that's 14 dpo so I would hope it would be positive but if not at least ill be prepared for the phone call with my beta results. 

Feeling out though but can't stop googling! Must-relax hehe! Baby dust!


----------



## Sticky Beans

Dodima - looking good! The 2nd one def looks darker!!


----------



## tcreasey88

Yeah I think I will do fr on Xmas eve, fmu. Scared!! X


----------



## Dodima1999

Eve and Tcreasey- best of luck with testing. Until the witch shows up there is still a chance.

Sticky beans- how are things with you?.


----------



## Hatethewait85

eve- :hugs: Hang in there! Wait a couple of days and test again. Sometimes the hccg is just slow to build up.

Dodima- Your test today looks amazing!! :dance: Have you told your hubby??

tcreasey- Good luck testing!! I hope you get your BFP on 12/24!

AFM- I am going CRAZY waiting for ET. Literally I can think of nothing else. Thursday can not come fast enough!


----------



## eveclo

My mate AF has come to town! I'm out ladies! Was nice while it lasted being PUPO :) 

Thanks for all the support! My test isn't for another few days so I guess I'll keep taking the progesterone as my doctor is closed over Xmas.


----------



## Dodima1999

eveclo said:


> My mate AF has come to town! I'm out ladies! Was nice while it lasted being PUPO :)
> 
> Thanks for all the support! My test isn't for another few days so I guess I'll keep taking the progesterone as my doctor is closed over Xmas.

Awh Eve I'm so sorry. :hugs: maybe when you do the FET get 2 transferred and increase your changes. I'm so sorry and feel really bad for my positive.


----------



## Dodima1999

Hatethewait85 said:


> Dodima- Your test today looks amazing!! :dance: Have you told your hubby??
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Hatethewait, haven't told him yet. Thinking of telling him on Christmas Eve now. It would be his mam's birthday and her 2nd away from home (she died suddenly enough June 2012) so I know it will be a good day to break the news.
> Did another test this morning and still getting my cross. Need to get a digital test for tomorrow. :happydance:


 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> My mate AF has come to town! I'm out ladies! Was nice while it lasted being PUPO :)
> 
> Thanks for all the support! My test isn't for another few days so I guess I'll keep taking the progesterone as my doctor is closed over Xmas.
> 
> Awh Eve I'm so sorry. :hugs: maybe when you do the FET get 2 transferred and increase your changes. I'm so sorry and feel really bad for my positive.Click to expand...

Please don't be sorry & don't let my negative take away from the awesome fact that you've gotten a positive!!! We are all here for the same reason & I think it is so great that it's worked out well for you and everyone else that has gotten a positive. The last thing I want is you feeling BAD about this! We have all been through a crappy struggle and its amazing its worked first go for you! 

I am blessed to have frozen embryos, and hopefully at least one of those 4 will be our future babies! It will happen when the time is right. And for you- that time is right now! And it is wonderful. I'm going to stick around and watch for all you ladies info on your pregnancies and everything and I will post about our FET. :) 

I really want to transfer two. We are both aware of the risks/ chances of multiples but we really want to Maximize our chances. I just feel like our doctor will never say yes, the whole clinic we go through is very persistent in only transferring one. I'm curious whether I get a choice in the matter at all because when I first suggested it, the answer was 'we don't transfer more than one embryo in healthy women under 35 unless they have had multiple failed ivf's/fet's, or their embryos aren't good quality' so that's a shame hehe. We'll see what happens. 

We have 3 x 3d embies and 1 x 5d blast. Maybe they'll do the blast this time and that might have more luck sticking. If that doesn't work ill fight to have 2 put back. Kick up a stink until I get my way haha.


----------



## Dodima1999

I'm disastrous and told the husband this morning. He is in shock. Walking around like a zombie. We still can't believe it and will continue to test daily until the hospital confirm. Thanks so much everyone for the support.

I'm hoping you all get the good news you deserve so much soon. Xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> I'm disastrous and told the husband this morning. He is in shock. Walking around like a zombie. We still can't believe it and will continue to test daily until the hospital confirm. Thanks so much everyone for the support.
> 
> I'm hoping you all get the good news you deserve so much soon. Xxxxx :hugs:

I am surprised you could hold it this long! Can't wait to hear your beta yay


----------



## Chris_25

Dodima1999 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> In the meantime Dodima, make sure you post as soon as you test again I am seriously so excited!
> 
> Ok girls I tested 5 mins ago and below!!!!
> 
> Top pic is yesterday from test at 2:30pm. Bottom one is today with FMU.Click to expand...

This is so amazing! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Chris_25

eveclo said:


> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> My mate AF has come to town! I'm out ladies! Was nice while it lasted being PUPO :)
> 
> Thanks for all the support! My test isn't for another few days so I guess I'll keep taking the progesterone as my doctor is closed over Xmas.
> 
> Awh Eve I'm so sorry. :hugs: maybe when you do the FET get 2 transferred and increase your changes. I'm so sorry and feel really bad for my positive.Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't be sorry & don't let my negative take away from the awesome fact that you've gotten a positive!!! We are all here for the same reason & I think it is so great that it's worked out well for you and everyone else that has gotten a positive. The last thing I want is you feeling BAD about this! We have all been through a crappy struggle and its amazing its worked first go for you!
> 
> I am blessed to have frozen embryos, and hopefully at least one of those 4 will be our future babies! It will happen when the time is right. And for you- that time is right now! And it is wonderful. I'm going to stick around and watch for all you ladies info on your pregnancies and everything and I will post about our FET. :)
> 
> I really want to transfer two. We are both aware of the risks/ chances of multiples but we really want to Maximize our chances. I just feel like our doctor will never say yes, the whole clinic we go through is very persistent in only transferring one. I'm curious whether I get a choice in the matter at all because when I first suggested it, the answer was 'we don't transfer more than one embryo in healthy women under 35 unless they have had multiple failed ivf's/fet's, or their embryos aren't good quality' so that's a shame hehe. We'll see what happens.
> 
> We have 3 x 3d embies and 1 x 5d blast. Maybe they'll do the blast this time and that might have more luck sticking. If that doesn't work ill fight to have 2 put back. Kick up a stink until I get my way haha.Click to expand...


I think you should have a say in how many you want to transfer. It also depends on where you live. I had the option of transferring 1 or 2 and my doctor really wasn't pleased with transferring 2 at age 31 so he told me we will make a deal and he would only transfer 1 A+ blast and the other one was a B+ but I just wanted a better chance and wouldn't have minded of it were twins. I ended up pregnant with one I'm so grateful. I'm glad you have great frozen lil embies and I'm praying for you and know it will work! :)


----------



## tcreasey88

So sorry eve, I had a bfn this morning too, 6dpt, would make me 11dpo, so pretty gutted, just want to either have bfp or af! You're lucky you have frosties, I hve to have another fresh cycle if this doesn't work :( x


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> So sorry eve, I had a bfn this morning too, 6dpt, would make me 11dpo, so pretty gutted, just want to either have bfp or af! You're lucky you have frosties, I hve to have another fresh cycle if this doesn't work :( x

I'm so sorry you don't have any frozen :cry: 

Df and I were just saying to ourselves how lucky we were to have them. I just worry they may be all the same and just not stick. :(

Keep holding out, you never know what could change over the next few days. Unless you get your period... and then life sucks. :dohh:


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:
 

> So sorry eve, I had a bfn this morning too, 6dpt, would make me 11dpo, so pretty gutted, just want to either have bfp or af! You're lucky you have frosties, I hve to have another fresh cycle if this doesn't work :( x

When do you think you would go again for a Freshie Tcreasey? are you a straight away kinda-gal or a leave it a while ?


----------



## eveclo

Chris_25 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodima1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> My mate AF has come to town! I'm out ladies! Was nice while it lasted being PUPO :)
> 
> Thanks for all the support! My test isn't for another few days so I guess I'll keep taking the progesterone as my doctor is closed over Xmas.
> 
> Awh Eve I'm so sorry. :hugs: maybe when you do the FET get 2 transferred and increase your changes. I'm so sorry and feel really bad for my positive.Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't be sorry & don't let my negative take away from the awesome fact that you've gotten a positive!!! We are all here for the same reason & I think it is so great that it's worked out well for you and everyone else that has gotten a positive. The last thing I want is you feeling BAD about this! We have all been through a crappy struggle and its amazing its worked first go for you!
> 
> I am blessed to have frozen embryos, and hopefully at least one of those 4 will be our future babies! It will happen when the time is right. And for you- that time is right now! And it is wonderful. I'm going to stick around and watch for all you ladies info on your pregnancies and everything and I will post about our FET. :)
> 
> I really want to transfer two. We are both aware of the risks/ chances of multiples but we really want to Maximize our chances. I just feel like our doctor will never say yes, the whole clinic we go through is very persistent in only transferring one. I'm curious whether I get a choice in the matter at all because when I first suggested it, the answer was 'we don't transfer more than one embryo in healthy women under 35 unless they have had multiple failed ivf's/fet's, or their embryos aren't good quality' so that's a shame hehe. We'll see what happens.
> 
> We have 3 x 3d embies and 1 x 5d blast. Maybe they'll do the blast this time and that might have more luck sticking. If that doesn't work ill fight to have 2 put back. Kick up a stink until I get my way haha.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should have a say in how many you want to transfer. It also depends on where you live. I had the option of transferring 1 or 2 and my doctor really wasn't pleased with transferring 2 at age 31 so he told me we will make a deal and he would only transfer 1 A+ blast and the other one was a B+ but I just wanted a better chance and wouldn't have minded of it were twins. I ended up pregnant with one I'm so grateful. I'm glad you have great frozen lil embies and I'm praying for you and know it will work! :)Click to expand...

My guess is; She will transfer our only Blast, and then we have 3 x 3dayer's left frozen. If the blast doesn't work i will beg and kick up a stink until they let me do 2 and if they don't i will try and find someone that will. 

It's just emotionally draining and i want to know i am giving myself and my partner the best chance of success !

Thanks for your help and congratulations, wonderful news :flower:


----------



## Dodima1999

Eve- I'd insist on transferring 2 so you can have a better chance. I know there is a risk of multiples but I'm sure you'd rather 2 babies than none!!!

Tcreasy- I'm sorry for your bfn. 

Ladies have you heard if it tried Noni Juice. It's meant to be brilliant for increasing fertility. I was drinking it for a while last year. It tastes horrible and smells like vomit but anything is worth a shot. 
The only thing I did different this time compared to my IUI's was from March I completely cut down on coffee and moved to Green tea and Red Bush tea. Then about 4weeks before IVF stopped the teas and switched to Fruit berry tea. I also did weekly Reiki sessions. 
Not sure if you's would want to do any of these.


----------



## Sticky Beans

Eve sorry for your bfn. I hope your fet is successful. My hospital was the same, they will not transfer more than 1 if you are under 35 even if you have a failed cycle the 1st time.

Tcreasy - it is still early dont give up hope:flower:

Htw - at least you have xmas inbetween now and transfer that will make it go quicker! 

Chris - how are things going with you?

Afm - I have my scan this friday to check whats going on in there. My hospital didn't do a beta so this will be my 1st proof of a viable pregnancy (fingers crossed!) I feel a little in limbo until I have the proof. I have been feeling quite shitty so taking that as a good sign!:haha:

xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry!! I always thought the meds would keep AF bottled up! I sure hope your FET will get you your dream baby. 

dodima- Your tests are looking great! Did you get a digital for tomorrow?? How'd you tell your hubby? 

tcreasey- :hugs: Sorry about your BFN but it is still definitely early! When do you think you'll test next?

sticky- Friday is coming up! Although I certainly feel like the week is dragging

AFM- Off work now until Friday. I wish my FET was tomorrow so I could relax for a couple of days afterwards... Did any of you go back to work the day after transfer? I have no choice and I'm nervous! I don't have a physically demanding job, but it can be stressful. Any tips to help me stay relaxed?! I'm starting to freak out about it already!!


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Eve- I'd insist on transferring 2 so you can have a better chance. I know there is a risk of multiples but I'm sure you'd rather 2 babies than none!!!
> 
> Tcreasy- I'm sorry for your bfn.
> 
> Ladies have you heard if it tried Noni Juice. It's meant to be brilliant for increasing fertility. I was drinking it for a while last year. It tastes horrible and smells like vomit but anything is worth a shot.
> The only thing I did different this time compared to my IUI's was from March I completely cut down on coffee and moved to Green tea and Red Bush tea. Then about 4weeks before IVF stopped the teas and switched to Fruit berry tea. I also did weekly Reiki sessions.
> Not sure if you's would want to do any of these.

My mum used to drink noni juice when I was younger I think... It's the Fijian stuff isn't it? I might give it a try... I don't drink coffee and only drink green tea or herbal fruit tea already:( 

Never heard of reiki what is that? 

I thought about doing accupuncture with the first cycle but then never followed through. I'm going to give it a go with the FET though. I emailed a place near my house as it had good reviews and they said they suggest doing a session the day before the transfer and then straight after and it increases blood flow to the uterus and also can aid in implantation. But it could be a load of mumbo jumbo but whatever! 

I am actually so surprised at how well I have taken all this... Had a little sook because I am impatient but I know my time will come. Thanks for those little tips Dodima!


----------



## Dodima1999

Eve- reiki is kinda like spiritual healing or energy healing. I'm not too sure exactly how it works but using healing the practitioner is suppose yo realign the chakras (like in acupuncture) and open any blockages to release negative energy and thoughts and allow positive thoughts flow. Even if it's just to completely relax for 1 hr per week it's worth it.
Green tea can affect the absorption of frolic acid so I'd avoid that.

As for digital test I did one at 4:30am and it said "pregnant 1-2weeks" which is 3-4 weeks in doctor timing.

I actually just told him and handed him the box of tests. I still don't think he believes me. He was going to get up to do digital one this morning but was too tired and fell back asleep. I've just left it on the toilet for him to see when he wakes up. I will give him the book for Christmas. 

You're right that your time will come. Hopefully not as long away now but stay positive. I feel you rosin and heartache but it will happen and will be worth it all in the end :hugs:


----------



## Chris_25

Sticky Beans said:


> Eve sorry for your bfn. I hope your fet is successful. My hospital was the same, they will not transfer more than 1 if you are under 35 even if you have a failed cycle the 1st time.
> 
> Tcreasy - it is still early dont give up hope:flower:
> 
> Htw - at least you have xmas inbetween now and transfer that will make it go quicker!
> 
> Chris - how are things going with you?
> 
> Afm - I have my scan this friday to check whats going on in there. My hospital didn't do a beta so this will be my 1st proof of a viable pregnancy (fingers crossed!) I feel a little in limbo until I have the proof. I have been feeling quite shitty so taking that as a good sign!:haha:
> 
> xx


Hi I am doing good thank you for asking! I am still in shock lol 
I pray for a good scan on Friday. I know everything will be great!


----------



## eveclo

tcreasey88 said:


> I really want to test on xmas eve 7dp5dt, and I have googled and seen that lots do get bfps then... but i'm scared it will be bfn :( lol. x

Tcreasey, have you tested yet? Any good news? :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Good luck with your beta Dodima :) hope it's a great number for you! 
I still have to go and get my blood test as well... I haven't been able to speak to our DR or nurses as our clinic has been closed over Xmas, so I guess I am going to have to get the crappy call with her feeling all bad and tell me it's negative just so I can tell her I already knew, haha. I know she is going to feel terrible, I might just stop her in her tracks before she has to and say 'I already got my period!' Bummer!


----------



## Dodima1999

eveclo said:


> Good luck with your beta Dodima :) hope it's a great number for you!
> I still have to go and get my blood test as well... I haven't been able to speak to our DR or nurses as our clinic has been closed over Xmas, so I guess I am going to have to get the crappy call with her feeling all bad and tell me it's negative just so I can tell her I already knew, haha. I know she is going to feel terrible, I might just stop her in her tracks before she has to and say 'I already got my period!' Bummer!

Eve- thanks. I will be doing the official test and calling hospital tomorrow. Hopefully get in for Beta and scan soon. 
I'm so sorry this didn't work this month. Your time will come I'm sure of it. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hope you all had a happy holiday yesterday!!

eve- I've been doing acupuncture since the end of October. I think it helps with the stress in general. I had acupuncture this morning right before ET . . . although I didn't get too relaxed because my bladder felt like it was going to explode!! And then I just got back from my second session of acupuncture after the ET- MUCH more relaxing! I do recommend it, especially if you can find a place that has good reviews. When are you going to get your beta? 

Dodima- Did your hubby like the book?? 

Chris- Good luck at your scan tomorrow!! I hope everything is right on track!

tcreasey- Any word? I hoping for the best news for you!! Is your OTD today or tomorrow? fx!

AFM- I am officially PUPO with two lil embies- Matte and Emma (don't ask, my hubby named them and no they are not on the list of future baby names :shrug:)! They thawed perfectly and they say I had a perfect transfer- although I honestly thought I was going to pee all over the doc!! :dohh: Fortunately I held it together, just long enough. And thankfully they empty the bladder for you- I think the doc was surprised at how long it took to completely empty it for me- it took awhile! :haha: I seriously feel like I'm floating today I am so happy!! OTD 1/6, but hoping to get my BFP before then!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hope you all had a happy holiday yesterday!!
> 
> eve- I've been doing acupuncture since the end of October. I think it helps with the stress in general. I had acupuncture this morning right before ET . . . although I didn't get too relaxed because my bladder felt like it was going to explode!! And then I just got back from my second session of acupuncture after the ET- MUCH more relaxing! I do recommend it, especially if you can find a place that has good reviews. When are you going to get your beta?
> 
> Dodima- Did your hubby like the book??
> 
> Chris- Good luck at your scan tomorrow!! I hope everything is right on track!
> 
> tcreasey- Any word? I hoping for the best news for you!! Is your OTD today or tomorrow? fx!
> 
> AFM- I am officially PUPO with two lil embies- Matte and Emma (don't ask, my hubby named them and no they are not on the list of future baby names :shrug:)! They thawed perfectly and they say I had a perfect transfer- although I honestly thought I was going to pee all over the doc!! :dohh: Fortunately I held it together, just long enough. And thankfully they empty the bladder for you- I think the doc was surprised at how long it took to completely empty it for me- it took awhile! :haha: I seriously feel like I'm floating today I am so happy!! OTD 1/6, but hoping to get my BFP before then!!

Congrats on being PUPO! So exciting. My beta blood test was today. I haven't had a call from my dr so I am assuming she is going to put it off as long as possible to avoid it haha, I would!!


----------



## eveclo

Alright- just got the call from the Dr and its definitely a negative. She said we can't do a FET cycle in January as the clinic doesn't reopen until the 15th. So we could do one in Feb but we are going to wait until March (as we get married then and would rather not have the stress of another failed cycle beforehand / being unable to drink at the wedding and just be stress free for a little while! 

She has said she would defrost one of our 3 day embryos (we have 3) and grow it to 5 day, and if it doesn't look good she would defrost our one five day and transfer that. If we were to be unsucessful that round, then she would be able to transfer 2 embryos. So it's nice to know that we are able to transfer 2 after one more cycle ! Woop. Feels like we are making progress which is great. Poor DF is feeling rough but that's alright; I know there is hope there! 

Thanks for all your support ladies!


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all. Hope you are doing good.

Eve- sorry about your Beta but great news on your wedding and FET after that. You never know you might end up with a natural pregnancy after all the drugs and jut relaxing and enjoying the wedding now. 

Chris- hope scan goes well

Hate- so excited for you. Keep us posted 

AFM I did the official test this morning and it's still positive. Rang the clinic to see what's next and no mention of Betas just a scan on 20/01. So another 3 weeks of waiting. Just hoping the little buds are going to hang in there. Few more days of rest before I'm back at work :-(.


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi all. Hope you are doing good.
> 
> Eve- sorry about your Beta but great news on your wedding and FET after that. You never know you might end up with a natural pregnancy after all the drugs and jut relaxing and enjoying the wedding now.
> 
> Chris- hope scan goes well
> 
> Hate- so excited for you. Keep us posted
> 
> AFM I did the official test this morning and it's still positive. Rang the clinic to see what's next and no mention of Betas just a scan on 20/01. So another 3 weeks of waiting. Just hoping the little buds are going to hang in there. Few more days of rest before I'm back at work :-(.

Yes I suppose stranger things have happened! Although with DF's ridiculous sperm count I can't imagine it; but we'll see!!! 

Bummer they didn't give you a beta number or anything I always find them so interesting :) can't wait to hear how it goes in a few weeks. Ill make sure I keep checking to Hear! Hope work is ok when you go back!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- Sounds like you and your OH have come up for a good next steps. A wedding sounds like a great way to spend the time in between now and your FET!! What fun! March will be here before you know it!! And I'll keep my FX you get a natural BFP surprise while you wait :winkwink:

Dodima- Glad you still had a BFP on your OTD. 3 weeks seems like an eternity to wait to check on your lil babe! Will you keep POAS in the meantime to check in on them? Good luck once you are back at work.

How's everyone else? Hope things are going well for you :flower: 

AFM- It's been 3 days since the transfer and I can't say I notice much. Maybe some dull cramping? I can't tell if it's in my head since I'm looking for a sign. Did you guys notice anything this early? I don't even know what to expect :shrug: I also can't decide if/when to test... I thought I'd test NYE, but now I'm not sure I could handle seeing a BFN. That would be 5dp5dt. What do you guys think? I only have two FRERs at home so I can't go POAS crazy!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- Sounds like you and your OH have come up for a good next steps. A wedding sounds like a great way to spend the time in between now and your FET!! What fun! March will be here before you know it!! And I'll keep my FX you get a natural BFP surprise while you wait :winkwink:
> 
> Dodima- Glad you still had a BFP on your OTD. 3 weeks seems like an eternity to wait to check on your lil babe! Will you keep POAS in the meantime to check in on them? Good luck once you are back at work.
> 
> How's everyone else? Hope things are going well for you :flower:
> 
> AFM- It's been 3 days since the transfer and I can't say I notice much. Maybe some dull cramping? I can't tell if it's in my head since I'm looking for a sign. Did you guys notice anything this early? I don't even know what to expect :shrug: I also can't decide if/when to test... I thought I'd test NYE, but now I'm not sure I could handle seeing a BFN. That would be 5dp5dt. What do you guys think? I only have two FRERs at home so I can't go POAS crazy!

Thanks Hun, hopefully all goes well! I personally would try and hold out for as long as you can! Only because once I got that BFN when I tested I just kept talking myself out of it and there was still about a week until my OTD which was horrible! :( but it all depends how you deal with it. When we go for our FET I think I'm going to try and hold out until a few days before beta but I doubt I could! It's so hard to resist the temptation to test! Just make sure you update when you do hehe

DODIMA- how are you feeling? Can wait to hear if there is one baby or two in there! I have a feeling it's two though :)


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi girls,
How are we all doing. 
Tcreasey- did you test yet??

Hatethewait- how you holding up?

Eve- hope you are enjoying the holiday period as best you can. Have a drink and relax. It'll be good for you to go a little crazy.

I'm doing good. Going to buy a load of cheap tests today and do tests every other day over the next 3 weeks as I'm worried sick things won't stick. I'm still getting symptoms which is good but so nervous.

Back to work on Thursday which I'm stressing over in case they give me a hard time. It's our year end and we start accounts prep on 6th Jan and last year I would have worked 12+hrs a day for 12 days straight (including the weekend). I've already said I won't be able to do this but am expecting them to be difficult and cause hassle. Plus unless I tell the other team members that I'm pregnant they'll just assume I'm not willing to pull my weight and will most likely be off with me. I know big picture baby is more important and the fact that my contract ends in June I keep saying 182 days left in that crap place. 

Sorry girls for long rant. Aaarrrgghhhhhh. Ok rant over.


----------



## Hatethewait85

I am slowly going crazy!!!! :headspin: 

Not testing tomorrow (I think). Still keep changing my mind but think I will test 1/1 (6dp5dt) 

Dodima- Your testing plan sounds good. Only do what you can handle at work and they will figure out the rest. Take care of you and your babes first. 

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all. Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy New Year. Here's hoping 2014 is a good year all around and we all get what we've been dreaming of.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- Sounds like you and your OH have come up for a good next steps. A wedding sounds like a great way to spend the time in between now and your FET!! What fun! March will be here before you know it!! And I'll keep my FX you get a natural BFP surprise while you wait :winkwink:
> 
> Dodima- Glad you still had a BFP on your OTD. 3 weeks seems like an eternity to wait to check on your lil babe! Will you keep POAS in the meantime to check in on them? Good luck once you are back at work.
> 
> How's everyone else? Hope things are going well for you :flower:
> 
> AFM- It's been 3 days since the transfer and I can't say I notice much. Maybe some dull cramping? I can't tell if it's in my head since I'm looking for a sign. Did you guys notice anything this early? I don't even know what to expect :shrug: I also can't decide if/when to test... I thought I'd test NYE, but now I'm not sure I could handle seeing a BFN. That would be 5dp5dt. What do you guys think? I only have two FRERs at home so I can't go POAS crazy!

How are you going? Have you tested yet? Fingers crossed we hear good news soon!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Stark white BFN when I tested this morning (6dp5dt) :cry: Hoping it's just too early but having a hard time staying optimistic. I know there's still a chance, but I definitely wish I just would've waited until this weekend to test. Will probably test again on Sat (9dp5dt) so I can cry it all out before work on Mon (OTD). 

I hope 2014 is off to a better start for all of you ladies!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Stark white BFN when I tested this morning (6dp5dt) :cry: Hoping it's just too early but having a hard time staying optimistic. I know there's still a chance, but I definitely wish I just would've waited until this weekend to test. Will probably test again on Sat (9dp5dt) so I can cry it all out before work on Mon (OTD).
> 
> I hope 2014 is off to a better start for all of you ladies!

Argh, I hated that feeling of seeing a BFN :( hopefully something pops up for you soon. Keep us updated :(


----------



## Hatethewait85

My heart has been broken into a million pieces.. Negative hpt at 10dp5dt. Beta tomorrow to confirm. I've been crying all morning and have no clue how I will get through work tomorrow. We only have one embryo left and I do not know how an SET will work when I couldn't get pregnant with 2 beautiful embryos. I just feel like a complete failure. It seems my body has no interest in getting pregnant as I've never, in the nearly 2.5 years I've been trying, seen 2 lines on a pregnancy test. Sorry for the pity party, I am at a loss. I was given a 65% chance of pregnancy with IVF and I was just so hopeful.


----------



## Dodima1999

Hatethewait- I'm so sorry for this. I do know how you feel and know that nothing I say can help or make you feel better. Try hang in there. It will work for you. We've been trying for nearly 5 years and never thought it would happen. 
I know this doesn't help and you probably want to tell me to shut up. Your time will come. Please hang in there and don't give up just yet. :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chris_25

Hatethewait85 said:


> My heart has been broken into a million pieces.. Negative hpt at 10dp5dt. Beta tomorrow to confirm. I've been crying all morning and have no clue how I will get through work tomorrow. We only have one embryo left and I do not know how an SET will work when I couldn't get pregnant with 2 beautiful embryos. I just feel like a complete failure. It seems my body has no interest in getting pregnant as I've never, in the nearly 2.5 years I've been trying, seen 2 lines on a pregnancy test. Sorry for the pity party, I am at a loss. I was given a 65% chance of pregnancy with IVF and I was just so hopeful.

I am so sorry you are going through this! I know sometimes chances are higher with a frozen embryo. Please try and look forward now and know this will happen for you even when it seems impossible!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> My heart has been broken into a million pieces.. Negative hpt at 10dp5dt. Beta tomorrow to confirm. I've been crying all morning and have no clue how I will get through work tomorrow. We only have one embryo left and I do not know how an SET will work when I couldn't get pregnant with 2 beautiful embryos. I just feel like a complete failure. It seems my body has no interest in getting pregnant as I've never, in the nearly 2.5 years I've been trying, seen 2 lines on a pregnancy test. Sorry for the pity party, I am at a loss. I was given a 65% chance of pregnancy with IVF and I was just so hopeful.

So so sorry to hear. :( I know exactly how you feel!! It's heartbreaking. I think the thing that really has gotten me through the negative ivf is just not accepting that it won't happen. It will happen- it might be a bit harder but never give up! Your destined to be a mama- otherwise you wouldn't do all of this to yourself physically and emotionally! We have to pick ourselves up and just become stronger people. 

Time heals all they say. I'm so glad you have another frozen emby. Hope you and your husband are ok. Xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks so much ladies for the support. It certainly helps to know their are others who understand what you're going through (although I wish there weren't so many of us!!) I have an appointment with my fs to discuss things tomorrow. Going to figure out how to make sure my lining is a bit better for the next FET (it was only 7.77mm, I'd like it to be > 9 for the next one). I'd also like to talk about screening for elevated NK cells- do you guys know anything about this? If we do decide to do another fresh IVF cycle, I'd like to try to rule out NK cell problems. 

Anyway, I hope all of you ladies are doing well and staying warm! :hugs:


----------



## Sticky Beans

HTW - I'm so sorry your fet didn't work out. I have everything crossed for you that your next one will be it for you. Big hugs and hang in there xx


----------



## tnguyen916

Hatethewait85 said:


> My heart has been broken into a million pieces.. Negative hpt at 10dp5dt. Beta tomorrow to confirm. I've been crying all morning and have no clue how I will get through work tomorrow. We only have one embryo left and I do not know how an SET will work when I couldn't get pregnant with 2 beautiful embryos. I just feel like a complete failure. It seems my body has no interest in getting pregnant as I've never, in the nearly 2.5 years I've been trying, seen 2 lines on a pregnancy test. Sorry for the pity party, I am at a loss. I was given a 65% chance of pregnancy with IVF and I was just so hopeful.

Sorry to hear HTW...I know how you feel. :hugs: Stay positive for the next one! Have you guys decided when for the next transfer? 

AFM...I'm currently on Estrogen IM injections and suppositories for my FET. On my last appt (Friday the 10th) my lining check was 8mm which is good and I can see the 3 lines on uterus. I have supposedly 9 more days...as my transfer is approx Jan 22. 

HTW...what protocol were you on for FET? I'm taking viagra suppositories and delestrogen IM injections. Been having major headaches and feeling blah!!!! Has anyone else felt that way with their meds?


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Hatethewait- I'm so sorry for this. I do know how you feel and know that nothing I say can help or make you feel better. Try hang in there. It will work for you. We've been trying for nearly 5 years and never thought it would happen.
> I know this doesn't help and you probably want to tell me to shut up. Your time will come. Please hang in there and don't give up just yet. :hugs: :hugs: xxx

Dodima!!!! Your having twins omg! Congratulations


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi Eve- yes we're having twins. I didn't want to post it up here as I know some of the lovely ladies including yourself have not been successful this cycle and I didn't want it to be rubbing salt in the wound.
I know exactly how you feel and wouldn't blame if you were thinking "they're having 2 and I just want 1" as I've thought that over the years...

We had a scare last Saturday morning with a bleed and so I was convinced we had lost it so when we were told it was twins with 2 heartbeats We were completely shocked. 

We have another scan this Monday in our fertility clinic before being released to my local GP and maternity hospital. I hope to remember to ask how many bears per minute etc this time. 

How are you feeling???? All busy I hope with wedding planning too


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Hi Eve- yes we're having twins. I didn't want to post it up here as I know some of the lovely ladies including yourself have not been successful this cycle and I didn't want it to be rubbing salt in the wound.
> I know exactly how you feel and wouldn't blame if you were thinking "they're having 2 and I just want 1" as I've thought that over the years...
> 
> We had a scare last Saturday morning with a bleed and so I was convinced we had lost it so when we were told it was twins with 2 heartbeats We were completely shocked.
> 
> We have another scan this Monday in our fertility clinic before being released to my local GP and maternity hospital. I hope to remember to ask how many bears per minute etc this time.
> 
> How are you feeling???? All busy I hope with wedding planning too

Oops- I should probably have private messaged- but the way I see it is we are all here for the same reason and I am just so excited for you!! Can't believe your 7 weeks already where has time gone? Or are you even more now? Wedding planning is great it definitely makes time fly! We are getting excited for our FET as well as my body is finally back to normal after being really ill after the medication stopped! Yay.


----------



## Dodima1999

Yes 7w 4 days. I'm off work. I actually left last week as the stress and travelling we're killing me. Hopefully I'll get something else soon but for now enjoying my very lazy days as I'm exhausted.

Brilliant about wedding plans. I loved planning my wedding. It's a great way too to get your mind off the FET and relax. I would recommend the Reiki though or meditation if you can before it. I honestly think being so relaxed in the weeks leading up to treatment and procedures it helped balance things. 
I've actually got a Reiki session on Sunday before my 8w scan on Monday. 

Keep me posted on how things are with you.  :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

tnguyen916 said:


> Sorry to hear HTW...I know how you feel. :hugs: Stay positive for the next one! Have you guys decided when for the next transfer?
> 
> AFM...I'm currently on Estrogen IM injections and suppositories for my FET. On my last appt (Friday the 10th) my lining check was 8mm which is good and I can see the 3 lines on uterus. I have supposedly 9 more days...as my transfer is approx Jan 22.
> 
> HTW...what protocol were you on for FET? I'm taking viagra suppositories and delestrogen IM injections. Been having major headaches and feeling blah!!!! Has anyone else felt that way with their meds?

Your FET is coming up so soon!! :dance: It sounds like your lining is going to be great! Do they check it again before your transfer?

For my FET I took 8mg of estrace for 10 days. At that point my lining was 7.77 mm so I started progesterone (endometrin vaginal tablets) the next day and my transfer was 5 days later. I took 5 days of prednisone and doxycycline (starting 2 days before the transfer, too). I didn't really have any side effects from my meds. 

I met with my FS last week and we are going to plan for our next FET in Feb - it will probably be towards the end of the month based on my average unmedicated cycle length. We are going to change some things this time, too. I requested to have my lining be > 9mm so I will take the estrace longer (although she did not define how much longer). I'll also continue the prednisone throughout the tww (and the 1st trimester if it works) and use PIO instead of the endometrin. Not sure that any of it will make a difference but it feels good to try something else. My fs doesn't think the lining was the problem but she said if I'll stress less it will be worth it. She really has no clue why I'm not pregnant and said I definitely should've gotten pregnant by now. I talked to her about nk cells and she is open to evaluating that but would refer me to a different doctor for just that part of the treatment plan. So we will consider that if we need to do another fresh IVF cycle. 

I hope everyone else is doing well! I'm getting all set for my trip to Mexico - just have to pack up a few more things. I'm not sure I ever needed a vacation more than I need this one!

Good luck with your FET tnguyen! I'll be keeping my fx for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Dodima- Congratulations on the twins! That is so exciting! I hope everything looks great at your scan on Monday.


----------



## eveclo

Dodima1999 said:


> Yes 7w 4 days. I'm off work. I actually left last week as the stress and travelling we're killing me. Hopefully I'll get something else soon but for now enjoying my very lazy days as I'm exhausted.
> 
> Brilliant about wedding plans. I loved planning my wedding. It's a great way too to get your mind off the FET and relax. I would recommend the Reiki though or meditation if you can before it. I honestly think being so relaxed in the weeks leading up to treatment and procedures it helped balance things.
> I've actually got a Reiki session on Sunday before my 8w scan on Monday.
> 
> Keep me posted on how things are with you.  :hugs:

I'm glad you left that job- they sounded like terrible people to deal with! Not very understandable and it's more important to focus on you and those precious babies in your belly! I will look into reiki- make sure I am super relaxed :) hopefully it'll work but at Least I know they will transfer two after the next time! I just worry that some wont defrost but I am lucky to have 4 frozen bubas! Heh hope your feeling ok!


----------



## eveclo

Only about 4 weeks until our fet and I am getting so excited! How are The ladies on this forum? Pregnant/ not pregnant I hope you are all fantastic! I'm feeling healthier than ever and I'm feeling as though the bleeding I had post retrieval, pre transfer may have impacted the outcome but feeling super positive for march and April (if march is unsucessful) xx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi eveclo! Glad you are doing so well!! How is the wedding planning going? Do you know what your protocol will be for your FET? I hope the next 4 weeks will fly by for you!

AFM I just started meds for my second FET yesterday. My fs and I discussed things a few weeks ago and came up with a new (and hopefully better plan!). I started a journal the other day too. Hopefully it'll be a good way for me to get whatever I need to off my chest (and not take it out on my hubby). Feel free to follow along - the link is in my sig. 

Hi to the other ladies, too! I hope you are doing wonderful :hugs: I'd love to hear updates from you all, too!


----------



## goldfishy

Hi ladies hope you are all well! 

Dodima - huge congrats on your twin bubs! Your scan pic is lovely x

Htw - good luck with your fet. Any idea on when transfer will be? There are lots of positive stories on eSets x

Eveclo - how are the wedding plans going? Do you have a date set ?

Tnguyen - any news on your transfer? 

Afm I am currently on estrogen tablets and first scan tmrw (will have been on them for 2 weeks). Expected transfer next week but depends on my lining scan tmrw... feeling pretty chilled. I have bought some thermal socks as I've read cold feet = cold uterus!


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy said:


> Hi ladies hope you are all well!
> 
> Dodima - huge congrats on your twin bubs! Your scan pic is lovely x
> 
> Htw - good luck with your fet. Any idea on when transfer will be? There are lots of positive stories on eSets x
> 
> Eveclo - how are the wedding plans going? Do you have a date set ?
> 
> Tnguyen - any news on your transfer?
> 
> Afm I am currently on estrogen tablets and first scan tmrw (will have been on them for 2 weeks). Expected transfer next week but depends on my lining scan tmrw... feeling pretty chilled. I have bought some thermal socks as I've read cold feet = cold uterus!

Ahh good luck with your lining check tomorrow!! Keep us updated. My acupuncturist definitely would agree it is important to keep your feet warm so good thought with the thermal socks. How many are your transferring back?

I go in for my lining check on 2/21. I'm guessing my transfer will be 2/27 or 2/28.


----------



## goldfishy

Hatethewait85 said:


> goldfishy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope you are all well!
> 
> Dodima - huge congrats on your twin bubs! Your scan pic is lovely x
> 
> Htw - good luck with your fet. Any idea on when transfer will be? There are lots of positive stories on eSets x
> 
> Eveclo - how are the wedding plans going? Do you have a date set ?
> 
> Tnguyen - any news on your transfer?
> 
> Afm I am currently on estrogen tablets and first scan tmrw (will have been on them for 2 weeks). Expected transfer next week but depends on my lining scan tmrw... feeling pretty chilled. I have bought some thermal socks as I've read cold feet = cold uterus!
> 
> Ahh good luck with your lining check tomorrow!! Keep us updated. My acupuncturist definitely would agree it is important to keep your feet warm so good thought with the thermal socks. How many are your transferring back?
> 
> I go in for my lining check on 2/21. I'm guessing my transfer will be 2/27 or 2/28.Click to expand...

Thanks Htw! Well I am good to go! Lining at 8mm and uterus looking good. Transfer date set for wed 19th Feb. 

We are having an elective single embie transfer. Thought as it is first fet and we have 3 frozen, we'll for for 1 this time and then 2 the next. 

How many are you going for? Are they at blast stage? Mine are 6 day blasts


----------



## Hatethewait85

Yay for a good looking lining goldfishy!! What was your protocol for your meds? Are you doing PIO now?

I am doing a SET of a 6 day blast this time too (it's my last remaining embryo). I hope you get to keep your remaining two embies on ice for future kiddos! Keep us updated on how things go.


----------



## goldfishy

Hatethewait85 said:


> Yay for a good looking lining goldfishy!! What was your protocol for your meds? Are you doing PIO now?
> 
> I am doing a SET of a 6 day blast this time too (it's my last remaining embryo). I hope you get to keep your remaining two embies on ice for future kiddos! Keep us updated on how things go.

Very similar position to me! Has your clinic given success rates for 1 embie? 

I started progesterone pessaries today and continuing estradiol 6mg daily. Started down reg with buserlin nasal spray on CD 21, af arrived 13 days later. Started 6mg estradiol and reduced buserlin that day. Been on estradiol for 2 weeks before my scan yesterday. Long process and pleased there are no injections. 

Did you do acupuncture from first fet? How do you find it?


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for a good looking lining goldfishy!! What was your protocol for your meds? Are you doing PIO now?
> 
> I am doing a SET of a 6 day blast this time too (it's my last remaining embryo). I hope you get to keep your remaining two embies on ice for future kiddos! Keep us updated on how things go.
> 
> Very similar position to me! Has your clinic given success rates for 1 embie?
> 
> I started progesterone pessaries today and continuing estradiol 6mg daily. Started down reg with buserlin nasal spray on CD 21, af arrived 13 days later. Started 6mg estradiol and reduced buserlin that day. Been on estradiol for 2 weeks before my scan yesterday. Long process and pleased there are no injections.
> 
> Did you do acupuncture from first fet? How do you find it?Click to expand...

No idea what the success rates are. TBH, I'm not sure I want to know since I do not have a choice to do two this time. I've already failed an FET with 2 great looking embryos in Dec. I know my odds are lower this time but I just have to hope that the other two embryos were abnormal and this last embryo is my miracle baby. 

What did your clinic say the success rates were for an SET vs two? 

That is great you do not have to any injections for your FET. I didn't do any with my last FET either. This time my fs recommended trying PIO vs vag tabs to see if we get better results. I'm not tickled at the idea of those IM injections twice a day for up to 12 weeks but will do anything at this point to get my BFP. 

Enjoy your last few days before you are PUPO!!!

Happy Valentine's day Everyone! :kiss:


----------



## goldfishy

When did you have your last fet? Did you go straight into your second ie start down reg cd21 from start of af directly after failed fet? 

Sorry it didn't work out but maybe there is something better planned for you and just waiting to happen x 

My clinic says 35% chance of pregnancy with single and odds only improve by another 5% for double transfer. So not much in it.


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy said:


> When did you have your last fet? Did you go straight into your second ie start down reg cd21 from start of af directly after failed fet?
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out but maybe there is something better planned for you and just waiting to happen x
> 
> My clinic says 35% chance of pregnancy with single and odds only improve by another 5% for double transfer. So not much in it.

My FET was in December (ET was 12/26). I had to freeze all my embryos after my fresh cycle of IVF in November and was able to go right into an FET. I found out it failed on 1/6. I took this last cycle off as I went to Mexico for a nice vacation :) I didn't down reg for either of my FETs. Just started estrace and baby aspirin on CD2. 

That's good to hear about the difference between SET and two is pretty small... I'd thought I'd read similar statistics elsewhere, too. In the end, it really just depends on the quality of your embryo...

My hubby and I go back and forth on pursuing another round of IVF or just jumping to adoption if this FET fails. Part of me just wants to be a mom NOW and the other part of me isn't ready to give up on going through a pregnancy. But you are right, love has _something_ planned for me... I'm just anxious to find out what it is! :haha:


----------



## goldfishy

If it's any consolation, you are still young and have time on your side, but I do undestand that urge of just wanting to be a mum. We have decided on a couple more fresh rounds of ivf if these fets fail. But I think 3 fresh will be our max.

I have thought about the adoption route and didn't want to go down that option as I want to carry our baby, but the truth is I just want a child even if it's not genetically mine. We are only able to adopt here once 1 year after a failed ivf cycle has lapsed, to ensure you are not rushing into it. More hurdles!!


----------



## eveclo

Hi ladies, yes we do have a date set its march 1st! So only a few weeks to go. Crazy how time flies. My cycle is due to start on Thursday this week, although I'm doing an unmedicated cycle- which I am nervous about considering none of you are? But medication just isn't my thing I guess haha. I am also starting acupuncture over the next few days too. We are hoping that this will work but its just so hard to wait month after month isn't it? :( 

I bled a lot after our ER in December, and I mean a lot, I woke up from surgery and got up and whoosh! It was all over the bed basically. The nurses didn't say much just asked if I was feeling ok etc, so I can't help but wonder whether the fact that I lost so much blood (and felt so horrible/kept loosing blood over the next few days) could have impacted the embryo. I guess hindsight is a great thing. Hope you ladies are going well;)


----------



## goldfishy

That's great eve! This is a short month so that's only a week and a half away! I think I would prefer unmedicated cycle if I had a choice. I think all these drugs we put into our bodies can't be good. But don't have a choice as I don't ovulate every month. 

I am due to have my transfer tmrw! I'm not as excited as I was with my fresh cycle. Just looking forward to having Thursday off from work so I can chill in front of tv!


----------



## Hatethewait85

I know age is on my side but that is one of the more frustrating parts- why am I, at age 28 (and 25 when we started TTC!!), having such a hard time conceiving?!? I honestly thought I'd be gearing up to ttc #2 at this point. 

The other hard part of this all is I have a medical condition that has gone untreated now for nearly 3 years because the medication I need is not safe to take when pregnant and I am getting antsy to get back on treatment! 

So, while time is on my side, it feels like time is running out! 

I definitely think 3 fresh IVF cycles is reasonable amount. Would you have coverage for all 3 cycles? I totally get what you mean about adoption though- I used to picture what a mini me/mini hubby would look like and couldn't wait to see our personalities shining through but now I picture teaching someone how to write their name and ride a bike and I'm less concerned with who they look like. That is crazy that you have to wait a year after IVF to adopt. It is good that they make sure you are not rushing in to it though. Would you have to wait a year after your 3rd failed IVF? I hope it doesn't come down to that for both of us!

Good luck with your ET tomorrow though goldfishy!! I will send all the sticky thoughts I can muster your way!


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo said:



> Hi ladies, yes we do have a date set its march 1st! So only a few weeks to go. Crazy how time flies. My cycle is due to start on Thursday this week, although I'm doing an unmedicated cycle- which I am nervous about considering none of you are? But medication just isn't my thing I guess haha. I am also starting acupuncture over the next few days too. We are hoping that this will work but its just so hard to wait month after month isn't it? :(
> 
> I bled a lot after our ER in December, and I mean a lot, I woke up from surgery and got up and whoosh! It was all over the bed basically. The nurses didn't say much just asked if I was feeling ok etc, so I can't help but wonder whether the fact that I lost so much blood (and felt so horrible/kept loosing blood over the next few days) could have impacted the embryo. I guess hindsight is a great thing. Hope you ladies are going well;)

March 1 will be here soo soon!! :dance: 

I think medicated FETs have the highest success rates but only because you have complete control over everything. So if you have a naturally great lining and ovulate predictably on your own then a natural FET is totally a great way to do things. I've had trouble with the OPK's making it hard to tell exactly when ovulation is occurring. 

I've been doing acupuncture since October. It's a good way to relieve stress and there's quite a bit of research to support acupuncture during IVF. I hope it works for you!

Did you ever get a chance to ask your doc about the bleeding after your EC? It would seem all that blood loss would not have helped the embryo so hopefully a fresh start with this FET will bring you success! What is your monitoring going to be like with a natural FET?


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, yes we do have a date set its march 1st! So only a few weeks to go. Crazy how time flies. My cycle is due to start on Thursday this week, although I'm doing an unmedicated cycle- which I am nervous about considering none of you are? But medication just isn't my thing I guess haha. I am also starting acupuncture over the next few days too. We are hoping that this will work but its just so hard to wait month after month isn't it? :(
> 
> I bled a lot after our ER in December, and I mean a lot, I woke up from surgery and got up and whoosh! It was all over the bed basically. The nurses didn't say much just asked if I was feeling ok etc, so I can't help but wonder whether the fact that I lost so much blood (and felt so horrible/kept loosing blood over the next few days) could have impacted the embryo. I guess hindsight is a great thing. Hope you ladies are going well;)
> 
> March 1 will be here soo soon!! :dance:
> 
> I think medicated FETs have the highest success rates but only because you have complete control over everything. So if you have a naturally great lining and ovulate predictably on your own then a natural FET is totally a great way to do things. I've had trouble with the OPK's making it hard to tell exactly when ovulation is occurring.
> 
> I've been doing acupuncture since October. It's a good way to relieve stress and there's quite a bit of research to support acupuncture during IVF. I hope it works for you!
> 
> Did you ever get a chance to ask your doc about the bleeding after your EC? It would seem all that blood loss would not have helped the embryo so hopefully a fresh start with this FET will bring you success! What is your monitoring going to be like with a natural FET?Click to expand...

Only 10 days away now!!! Is it bad that we are more excited for the transfer than our wedding? Hehe, oh well! 

Well, since I'm in Aus they do things so different I've noticed! I'm not sure why but maybe it's because I am quite young in Ivf standards. My cycle is super regular, varying only by a day or two.. So I'm hoping that that will help? And as for monitoring, they have told me it will just be blood tests until I have my lh surge and then 5-6 days later ill have one 5 day emby transferred! So not much but hopefully enough.. What kind of monitoring do you have?


----------



## goldfishy

The only monitoring I've had is one scan to check lining! No blood tests. I suppose this is cos I'm funded by nhs for this cycle. On private cycles I'm sure they will try and bleed me dry with all sorts of tests!

Ok so ladies I have one embie on board. They only needed to thaw one and 80% cells have remained intact. They ask for between 50 and 100%. I'm pleased because I still have 2 on ice in case this doesn't work. Otd is 3rd march. DH is away on business next week and not sure if I will have willpower to hold off poas until he is back on Friday evening which will be 9dp6dt...ie 15dpo! We'll see....


----------



## Hatethewait85

Eveclo- Haha! I'm sure once your wedding day is here you will be equally excited for that! It sounds like you'll have a good amount of monitoring to make sure you get that o date right so that's good! I had baseline us and e2 check, then I have a lining check (in 2 days!!!) and then the transfer to follow! 

Goldfishy- YAY!! :wohoo: Congrats on being PUPO. I'm glad your lil embie survived the thaw. Makes me more hopeful that mine will- that's what I worry about the most! I definitely think I would POAS before my hubby got back - wouldn't it be such fun to be able to surprise him in some cute way with a BFP?? Fx for you! Let us know when you start testing! 

AFM- I seemed to have caught a bit of a bug as I had a fever last night and today along with some body aches. Thank goodness for tylenol! Hopefully my ramped up immune system won't hurt my embie next week! I guess I will see what my fs says on Friday when I go in for my lining check.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eveclo- Haha! I'm sure once your wedding day is here you will be equally excited for that! It sounds like you'll have a good amount of monitoring to make sure you get that o date right so that's good! I had baseline us and e2 check, then I have a lining check (in 2 days!!!) and then the transfer to follow!
> 
> Goldfishy- YAY!! :wohoo: Congrats on being PUPO. I'm glad your lil embie survived the thaw. Makes me more hopeful that mine will- that's what I worry about the most! I definitely think I would POAS before my hubby got back - wouldn't it be such fun to be able to surprise him in some cute way with a BFP?? Fx for you! Let us know when you start testing!
> 
> AFM- I seemed to have caught a bit of a bug as I had a fever last night and today along with some body aches. Thank goodness for tylenol! Hopefully my ramped up immune system won't hurt my embie next week! I guess I will see what my fs says on Friday when I go in for my lining check.

Oh goodness you must be so excited ! I hope you start feeling a bit better :) I have my first blood test on the 3rd of march, which is day 11. I usually don't get a positive opk until day 15 earliest, so I think I'll be back and forth. Luckily the doctor is only a few blocks from my work in the city.


----------



## goldfishy

Hi ladies

Htw - good luck with lining check! Hope you are ready!

Eve - wow lots of tests! It's a god thing the clinic is nearby. Have you told work about ivf? So transfer will be around Friday 7th which is great cos you'll be able to rest at weekend. 

Afm - I think you are right. Test early and then think of a fun way to surprise hubby. Not feeling much at present. Had a few mild cramps but nothing to write home about. Not feeling any different to any other tww which is discouraging...

Sorry Htw you asked about funding in a previous post. We have free funding on nhs for 1 fresh and 2 frozen (for embies from this cycle only) and subject to child not being born. So we can't used 2nd fet if we are successful on this one. However next fresh will have to be privately funded. No insurance cover for ivf.


----------



## eveclo

goldfishy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Htw - good luck with lining check! Hope you are ready!
> 
> Eve - wow lots of tests! It's a god thing the clinic is nearby. Have you told work about ivf? So transfer will be around Friday 7th which is great cos you'll be able to rest at weekend.
> 
> Afm - I think you are right. Test early and then think of a fun way to surprise hubby. Not feeling much at present. Had a few mild cramps but nothing to write home about. Not feeling any different to any other tww which is discouraging...
> 
> Sorry Htw you asked about funding in a previous post. We have free funding on nhs for 1 fresh and 2 frozen (for embies from this cycle only) and subject to child not being born. So we can't used 2nd fet if we are successful on this one. However next fresh will have to be privately funded. No insurance cover for ivf.

I haven't told work about us doing Ivf- when we did our first fresh cycle I just called in sick (it ended up being only one day as it fell on a Friday so I could rest the Saturday and Sunday) i usually don't ovulate until about day 16-18. And then 5 days after that we will put the 5 day emby back :) so it looks like it might be 13th/14th march for the transfer! So bloody excited ;) 

Hopefully everything works ok! Going for my first acupuncture session tomorrow after work so I hope they are good! 

Where abouts are you located ? We don't have this NHS in Australia (although we do have Medicare) a FET for us is costing $2000, plus $300 for hospital fee and $500 for doctors fees. I think we get about $500 of this back from Medicare. So it's still a pretty big chunk! 

Does anyone know the success rate for FET's ? As we are only allowed to transfer one I'm feeling a bit meh about it :)


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eveclo- Haha! I'm sure once your wedding day is here you will be equally excited for that! It sounds like you'll have a good amount of monitoring to make sure you get that o date right so that's good! I had baseline us and e2 check, then I have a lining check (in 2 days!!!) and then the transfer to follow!
> 
> Goldfishy- YAY!! :wohoo: Congrats on being PUPO. I'm glad your lil embie survived the thaw. Makes me more hopeful that mine will- that's what I worry about the most! I definitely think I would POAS before my hubby got back - wouldn't it be such fun to be able to surprise him in some cute way with a BFP?? Fx for you! Let us know when you start testing!
> 
> AFM- I seemed to have caught a bit of a bug as I had a fever last night and today along with some body aches. Thank goodness for tylenol! Hopefully my ramped up immune system won't hurt my embie next week! I guess I will see what my fs says on Friday when I go in for my lining check.

HTW, I see your signature- your cycle has been cancelled? Gah how annoying! Hope your ok.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Eveclo- Wonder why they start monitoring so early if you don't get positive opks until later - you think they could wait until cd13 or something? That is great that your doc is so close to work! Mine is about an hour away so all the appointments have been taxing. I had to let work in on my lil secret - it was getting hard trying to come up with reasons for why I was late or missing work so frequently! 

Goldfishy- Thanks for the info on funding. It's so interesting how everyone's NHS coverage seems to differ. How are you feeling now that it's been a few days? Any promising symptoms yet? When do you think you'll test?? 

AFM- As you can tell from my sig, my FET has been canceled! :cry: When I went in for my lining check all my fs could say is 'I don't like this at all!' I wanted to cry but I didn't... I have a thing about crying in front of people! Anyway, it wasn't triple layer which is the most important part. She didn't even bother to measure the thickness. I was given the option to continue meds another 5 days or stop and take provera to shed my crappy lining and have a hysteroscopy in the next couple of weeks. Since I'd already been on the meds 2 days longer than the last FET, I decided to stop the meds. Given that we are classified as 'unexplained' I figured it might be a good idea to get a closer look at my uterus and maybe find an explanation?! :shrug: I'm kind of nervous about the whole thing but I figure it can't be any worse than EC, right? So I should get a call Monday to schedule the hysteroscopy (had to get clearance from the insurance company first) so I'll keep you posted... Just another delay...

Any of you ladies have a hysteroscopy? What can I expect??


----------



## goldfishy

Ah I'm so sorry your cycle's been cancelled. At least you didn't cry at docs! I think I would be bawling! Keep your chin up and try and think of it as a positive. Some more testing to try and get to the root of the issue. I know it's not what you want to hear but with your last frozen embie it sounds like your body wants to be perfect xxx

Afm - still nothing. I don't think it's worked but just enjoying these last few days pretending I am pregnant. Last time I started spotting at 11dpo (6dp5dt) and then started af 13dpo. So 11dpo is today and I was thinking of testing on wed if no spotting.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Eveclo- Wonder why they start monitoring so early if you don't get positive opks until later - you think they could wait until cd13 or something? That is great that your doc is so close to work! Mine is about an hour away so all the appointments have been taxing. I had to let work in on my lil secret - it was getting hard trying to come up with reasons for why I was late or missing work so frequently!
> 
> Goldfishy- Thanks for the info on funding. It's so interesting how everyone's NHS coverage seems to differ. How are you feeling now that it's been a few days? Any promising symptoms yet? When do you think you'll test??
> 
> AFM- As you can tell from my sig, my FET has been canceled! :cry: When I went in for my lining check all my fs could say is 'I don't like this at all!' I wanted to cry but I didn't... I have a thing about crying in front of people! Anyway, it wasn't triple layer which is the most important part. She didn't even bother to measure the thickness. I was given the option to continue meds another 5 days or stop and take provera to shed my crappy lining and have a hysteroscopy in the next couple of weeks. Since I'd already been on the meds 2 days longer than the last FET, I decided to stop the meds. Given that we are classified as 'unexplained' I figured it might be a good idea to get a closer look at my uterus and maybe find an explanation?! :shrug: I'm kind of nervous about the whole thing but I figure it can't be any worse than EC, right? So I should get a call Monday to schedule the hysteroscopy (had to get clearance from the insurance company first) so I'll keep you posted... Just another delay...
> 
> Any of you ladies have a hysteroscopy? What can I expect??


I think they're just being extra cautious- it's weird though I never get a lining check or anything? And that seems to be the big thing for everyone else? A little weird :/ oh well- just have to trust that all is good! 

I had my first accupuncture session today, and wow! It was so great. He put one on the hard bit of both ears, my hands near my thumbs and then 4 around my uterus / ovary area on my tummy, and then a few in my legs and feet. He then put a heat light on my uterus area to warm it up and left me for an hour! Holy relaxation! It was great. Very impressed, so I'm going back next week to see him and have another half hour session of the same thing. I was so relaxed I just fell asleep. If this doesn't work at least I've learnt an awesome lesson of how good accupuncture is! He is a Ivf support specialist so he was really wise! I feel good about this cycle though!! Trying to be positive. 

I hope that your surgery goes well HTW, it's such a shame your lining wasn't ideal, but at least you found out now before possibly transferring a perfect emby into a not so perfect environment:)


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy- Yay for no spotting yet! That's progress, right?! I think waiting to test on Wed is a good plan. Sending sticky vibes your way!!! Most people probably would've bawled too! I'm weird, but I hate for people to see me cry. I think I like to be 'tough' and I feel like such a dork when I cry! I am definitely trying to look at the silver lining of the whole thing. I do want my body to be perfect for my last lil embie!

eveclo- Well I would take overly cautious over not cautious enough iykwim! All the monitoring can be a PITA sometimes but I would hate to not have enough monitoring either. That is weird they don't do a lining check, but I'm sure they know what they're doing! 

AFM- still waiting to hear back from the clinic to schedule my hysteroscopy. My fs made it sound like I'd hear back today? I guess I will try them tomorrow afternoon if no word from them. I just want to be able to give work enough notice as my schedule can fill up fast and I hate to reschedule my patients - seems like I'm constantly having to shuffle them around d/t all my appointments!! Anyway, tomorrow is my last day of provera. Starting to get a lil crampy so hopefully things are moving along in there!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Goldfishy did you test??? Fx!!


----------



## goldfishy

Ah htw thanks for remembering.... I got my first bfp in nearly 3 years today and started crying when I saw it! I told you I bawl!

I didn't post earlier cos it was a faint line on frer and I had to hold it up to the light, but got home after work and here it is! Been on cloud 9 today! Hubby is still away and I haven't even told him yet. 

I honestly thought af was coming. The cramps the other day 5dp6dt were exactly like how I cramp a few days before af. Spotted a tiny brown bit yesterday when I wiped and today 7dp6dt I thought I may as well test not expecting anything but a wasted frer. 

I hope you are ok? It can work with 1 embie!
 



Attached Files:







20140226_185346-2.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hatethewait85

:wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :wohoo:

So excited for your goldfishy!! How will you tell your hubby??? I think when I finally get a bfp I'll be bawling like a baby, too!! I'm so happy to see a bfp with only one embie!!


----------



## goldfishy

Aw thanks so much! It's weird that you are the first person I've told and I don't even know your name!

I tested again today with frer and still lighter than control line but darker than yesterday, so hoping this sticks....

I am going to use a digital test and place it in a box for him to open. I wanna see his reaction! 

I thought the chances would be lower with fet, but I've much preferred this process to fresh cycle and even with little monitoring, this doesn't affect your chances. 

Have you set a date for your surgery yet? 

x


----------



## Hatethewait85

:hi: I'm Jess :winkwink: 

What did your hubby say when he opened the box?! I'm sure he was so excited! 

FETs are definitely easier on the body but I almost found it more emotionally stressful because there is hardly any monitoring. I wanted to know what was going on in there!! My IVF journey has not been a smooth one in general - there has literally been a delay with every transfer! I had to freeze all of my embryos because my progesterone was too high so no fresh transfer. When I went for my first FET my hormones were still out of wack so I had to go on bcp for a week... and now the hysteroscopy! Sometimes I feel like this is the universe's way of saying it is not meant to be :nope: But I do have the hysteroscopy scheduled for the 12th. I have a pre-op next week (the 6th) so I'm forging ahead. Took my first bcp this morning. 

Anyway, I can't wait to see what your doc says on Monday. Keep me updated!!


----------



## eveclo

goldfishy said:


> Ah htw thanks for remembering.... I got my first bfp in nearly 3 years today and started crying when I saw it! I told you I bawl!
> 
> I didn't post earlier cos it was a faint line on frer and I had to hold it up to the light, but got home after work and here it is! Been on cloud 9 today! Hubby is still away and I haven't even told him yet.
> 
> I honestly thought af was coming. The cramps the other day 5dp6dt were exactly like how I cramp a few days before af. Spotted a tiny brown bit yesterday when I wiped and today 7dp6dt I thought I may as well test not expecting anything but a wasted frer.
> 
> I hope you are ok? It can work with 1 embie!

Congratulations!!!! That's amazing! I bet you are on cloud 9 that's so great! Yay!


----------



## goldfishy

Thanks ladies! Yes I am over the moon but it's very unreal. My life became a waiting game with ttc and now it's finally happened, I feel a bit misplaced! 

Hubby just looked at the test and didn't know what it was. Then said "are we positive?" Big smile on face! 

No blood test with docs. My dad works at a hospital so I'm gonna ask him to do the test on Saturday. But I do have a scan on 27th march at which time we should hear the heartbeat! 

I also had some light bleeding yesterday after dtd... think we should take it easy!!

Htw - hi jess! I'm dee. Sounds like a very diffcult ivf journey. I remember when your transfer was cancelled the first time. It will happen. I seriously didn't even think I could get pregnant. No amount of keeping calm, eating good food etc helps. This time I didn't stress as much. If it works, it works. If it doesn't, we try again. Good luck with pre op x 

Eve - sounds like a good plan to see if a 3 dayer grows to blast. Worth a shot. If it does grow, will you only transfer one or then transfer 2 blasts?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi Dee :) 

Your hubby's response to the test was so cute! Have your tests been getting darker and darker? I can't believe your clinic doesn't do blood tests but that's great that your dad can get one for you! :thumbup:

27th of March seems so far away! I don't want to wait that long to hear how things are going! :haha: But that's great that you'll get to hear the heart beat then! 

Scary on the bleeding but I've seen others have that problem so just be careful!


----------



## eveclo

goldfishy said:


> Thanks ladies! Yes I am over the moon but it's very unreal. My life became a waiting game with ttc and now it's finally happened, I feel a bit misplaced!
> 
> Hubby just looked at the test and didn't know what it was. Then said "are we positive?" Big smile on face!
> 
> No blood test with docs. My dad works at a hospital so I'm gonna ask him to do the test on Saturday. But I do have a scan on 27th march at which time we should hear the heartbeat!
> 
> I also had some light bleeding yesterday after dtd... think we should take it easy!!
> 
> Htw - hi jess! I'm dee. Sounds like a very diffcult ivf journey. I remember when your transfer was cancelled the first time. It will happen. I seriously didn't even think I could get pregnant. No amount of keeping calm, eating good food etc helps. This time I didn't stress as much. If it works, it works. If it doesn't, we try again. Good luck with pre op x
> 
> Eve - sounds like a good plan to see if a 3 dayer grows to blast. Worth a shot. If it does grow, will you only transfer one or then transfer 2 blasts?

So happy for you! Well, over here in Aus at my clinic they only allow one embryo to be transferred at a time for people with no known issues / until you have had 2 transfers with no positive. So our fresh cycle was one embryo, this one will be one as well. If this doesn't work we will defianatly transfer 2. We are ok with twins if that is what we are destined to have. But I am feeling really positive about this FET. We also know now that we can just do another FET straight after so we will see what happens :) whatever will be will be ! 

:) accupuncture has been helping a lot with keeping me calm and feeling great! I have been going once a week. I'm cycle day 13 today so having another blood test tomorrow, waiting for ovulation currently. Once it's been detected they will organize the transfer for 5 days later woohoo ! So excited. Xx


----------



## goldfishy

Oooh not long for you now eve! It can still work with one! Its good acupuncture is helping to keep you relaxed. I tried it once last year and it made me feel deliciously drowsy! Fingers crossed for you x 

So it turns out my dad is not working this weekend so we will have to wait until scan at end of march. It does feel like ages away! My tests are much darker and getting positive quickly, even with evening urine.

Htw - good luck for next week. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Hatethewait85

eveclo- I think it sounds like you have a great game plan with your ET. Part of me wishes I would've tried an SET first and then if that didn't work transfer two... because I did two first and now will do an SET I already feel less optimistic and I hate that!! Good luck with your bw tomorrow. I am so hopeful for you!! ET will be here so soon!

goldfishy- bummer about your dad but your appointment will be here before you know it! It must be reassuring to see darker and quicker lines. 

AFM- Pre-op appt tomorrow. Can't believe procedure is just a week away now. :happydance: Will let you know how it goes. I am so ready to be done stressing about it!!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> eveclo- I think it sounds like you have a great game plan with your ET. Part of me wishes I would've tried an SET first and then if that didn't work transfer two... because I did two first and now will do an SET I already feel less optimistic and I hate that!! Good luck with your bw tomorrow. I am so hopeful for you!! ET will be here so soon!
> 
> goldfishy- bummer about your dad but your appointment will be here before you know it! It must be reassuring to see darker and quicker lines.
> 
> AFM- Pre-op appt tomorrow. Can't believe procedure is just a week away now. :happydance: Will let you know how it goes. I am so ready to be done stressing about it!!

Blood tests the past few days have been negative for ovulation so just waiting for O and we'll be sweet ;) I have another blood test on Saturday. I think ill ovulate on Sunday/Monday. So hopefully ill know on the weekend when my transfer is but it's looking like thursday or Friday. We are both feeling pretty excited! I feel so positive about it I hope that I am not jinxing it... I think one emby is fine to transfer... Especially if they are good quality:)

So, depending on your op, when do you think you'll transfer that precious one embryo? :)

Don't be too nervous you'll be fine! I hope all is ok in there hehe


----------



## Hatethewait85

Yay for almost o time eveclo!!! :happydance:

Passed pre-op today. I will take my last bcp the day before and then once I start bleeding will go in for cd2 monitoring. If I'm lucky, we can transfer lonely larry (our perfect remaining embryo) before March is over!


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Yay for almost o time eveclo!!! :happydance:
> 
> Passed pre-op today. I will take my last bcp the day before and then once I start bleeding will go in for cd2 monitoring. If I'm lucky, we can transfer lonely larry (our perfect remaining embryo) before March is over!

How are you feeling? D day is almost here! You'll be fine. So excited for you to have your transfer! I keep telling my husband that it's our time now. It's your turn too htw!


----------



## goldfishy

Got my fingers crossed for you both xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks ladies! I'm feeling anxious and ready to get past this procedure. I hope this is the last hurdle I have to face and my BFP is only a few weeks away.

How have you been feeling goldfishy? Only two weeks now until your appointment! I'm so antsy to hear how things look!

You are so right, eveclo. It is definitely OUR turn now!! I will keep everything crossed tight for you on Saturday for your transfer. I'll send all the sticky vibes I can muster your way, too.


----------



## eveclo

Hatethewait85 said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm feeling anxious and ready to get past this procedure. I hope this is the last hurdle I have to face and my BFP is only a few weeks away.
> 
> How have you been feeling goldfishy? Only two weeks now until your appointment! I'm so antsy to hear how things look!
> 
> You are so right, eveclo. It is definitely OUR turn now!! I will keep everything crossed tight for you on Saturday for your transfer. I'll send all the sticky vibes I can muster your way, too.

Hehe thankyou! I will make sure I write to keep everyone updated on the happenings. Are you getting excited for your transfer when it hopefully sneaks up on you?


----------



## goldfishy

Oh yay eve! I'm so glad et is on sat. Are you planning on eating pineapple core? 

Good luck for tmrw Htw

I'm feeling fine thanks! 6 weeks on Thursday and still only feel sore boobs. Feels weird not to feel pregnant... Also having brown spotting but apparently this is common for women on progesterone pessaries. 2 weeks to go!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks for the well wishes!

I think I've been too nervous to even think beyond the hysteroscopy tomorrow. But, once that is done I will be sooo sooo excited to get my embie back home! I really hope the next few weeks fly by!

That's good that you are still feeling ok goldfishy! It's still pretty early to have many symptoms from what I know. I have heard spotting is pretty common, too. Hope you get to be one of the lucky ones who doesn't have many awful symptoms!


----------



## eveclo

goldfishy said:


> Oh yay eve! I'm so glad et is on sat. Are you planning on eating pineapple core?
> 
> Good luck for tmrw Htw
> 
> I'm feeling fine thanks! 6 weeks on Thursday and still only feel sore boobs. Feels weird not to feel pregnant... Also having brown spotting but apparently this is common for women on progesterone pessaries. 2 weeks to go!

I ate pineapple core & Brazil nuts last time! I think I will though- it can't hurt + I love them both! Hehe. What did you do? 

Do you remember the grade of your one embryo? Was it a blast or 3 day? 

When do you get your ultrasound :)


----------



## goldfishy

I did pineapple core for 2 days before, day of et and 2 days after. Also munched on Brazil nuts starting a few days before fet. Also focussed on keeping feet warm! 

I wasn't told grade but it was a 6 day blast. I think they frozen ones were


----------



## goldfishy

Sorry posted without finishing! 

The frozen ones were grade 3's and the fresh was 4bc. 

Ultrasound is in 2 weeks today!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Just over a week to go until your ultrasound goldfishy! :dance: Any new symptoms? Hope you are still feeling well!

Congrats on being PUPO eveclo!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: I ate pineapple/core for 5 days starting the day of transfer last time. I love pineapple so any excuse to eat it is a good one if you ask me! :winkwink: Hope you are feeling good. I'm keeping my fx for you!

AFM- AF made it and went in for CD2 monitoring yesterday. Officially started meds for FET 2.1 yesterday as well. We are doing the same protocol as last time which makes me a wee bit nervous since my lining stunk but the biopsies she did with the hysteroscopy are supposed to help blood flow/lining issues so I will stay optimistic. Lining check a week from tomorrow!


----------



## goldfishy

Oh congrats on transfer eve! Just read on the other thread that you 3 day embie grew well and no need to thaw blast. That good news! Hoping this is it for you. As for testing early, I did but it was 7dp6dt and still pretty faint. Try not to give in too early and set yourself a realistic test date. Good luck!

Htw - yay for af! Maybe fet 2.0 was just bum luck and now you're fully prepped. Make sure you munch on those Brazil nuts. I also upped my protein. Had a protein drink every day for about 10 days before transfer and also ate more eggs. Not sure if this helped fet, but I honestly believe it gave me better quality eggs for my collection in Nov and thought it was worth a shot for fet. 

Afm - I am now feeling nauseous but not yet puked. And people stink. The train commute is the worst! Have a wash people! Not long until scan!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello girls... I was out for a few days, but checking on your status! :) I came here today to share some information... As many of you know I had a failed IVF and before try the second time, I decided to do some blood work... The nurse draw 22 tubes of blood! I thought I would have no blood left. I did not get the results, but a friend of mine had 2 failed IVF's and her doctor recommended her to test her "NK cells". Her results came back positive, and this is probably the reason why she can't conceive... Below are two links where you all can get information about it and maybe run the test before a new IVF or FET attempt. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-464381/My-body-tried-kill-baby.html

https://inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=immunology&id=374


The treatment seems to be easy and can be done along with stimulation... Just thought it would be good to share, so the ones who had a previous failed IVF can explore... 

Good luck to all of you!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry for the nausea, goldfishy. Especially sorry for the stinky people, too! One of my patients has the worst BO... I can only manage how awful it would be when pregnant! Your scan will be here so soon. :happydance: 

What are Brazil nuts? I've never heard of them... But I do have eggs for breakfast every day! Still keeping up with weekly acupuncture, too - this time she did electrical stimulation on the needles too which is supposed to help the flow. :thumbup: I hope you are right about FET 2.0... 2.1 is the one that is meant to be. Things are different now, so it will definitely work! 

Hope you are doing well eveclo!

Miracle- Thanks for the info on NK cells. I am planning to have mine checked if this FET fails. My doc doesn't do it, but she works with another doc that does.


----------



## goldfishy

The electrical stimulation sounds good and acupuncture is also meant to help. Brazil nuts are longer and larger than peanuts and full of protein and omega 6 vitamin. You'll find them in the supermarket or health food shop. Or whole foods if you're in US. 

I will feel very sorry for you when you are preggers and treating the BO person! You'll need to fob them off onto a colleague!


----------



## Hatethewait85

goldfishy said:


> The electrical stimulation sounds good and acupuncture is also meant to help. Brazil nuts are longer and larger than peanuts and full of protein and omega 6 vitamin. You'll find them in the supermarket or health food shop. Or whole foods if you're in US.
> 
> I will feel very sorry for you when you are preggers and treating the BO person! You'll need to fob them off onto a colleague!

I will have to go to whole foods this weekend and pick some up :thumbup:

Hopefully it is not long before I can pass off the stinky ones to my colleague :winkwink:


----------



## goldfishy

Hi ladies hope you are both well.

Htw - just seen your other post and thought I better update! Great news about lining and transfer date! I can't remember what mine was. I don't think I asked. Just make sure you munch on those Brazil nuts! 

Eveclo - sorry about failed fet. Like I said on the other post, one of these embies will be perfect.

Afm - had my scan last Thursday and it was lovely to hear the heartbeat and see the cashew nut! Everything is measuring how it should be and I am not stressing about miscarriage anymore. 

I haven't joined a first tri group yet cos I'm missing my fet/ivf buddies and wanna start a thread with you guys so hope you'll be joining me very soon xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

Oh YAY!!! So excited you had a good scan :happydance: 

What will your appointments be like going forward? Will you find out the gender when the time comes? How far along are you now - 8 weeks?

Oh I hope I get to join you in a first tri board soon... I keep telling myself I'm already 2+ weeks pregnant :haha:


----------



## goldfishy

Argh just typed my message and phone crashed!

Good luck for tmrw. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! So exciting! How are you feeling?

We don't have any more appts now until 12 week scan. I am 9 weeks tmrw! I'm hoping the next few weeks fly by cos this mornin sickness stuff is so boring and my throat hurts! 

We have decided not to find out gender. It's such a blessing to even be 9 weeks pregnant. 

Thinking of you. Good luck xxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

3 weeks will go by fast! Looking forward to hearing about the next scan. 

I'll be 3 weeks in two days :haha: Can't wait for tomorrow to get here!! I'm excited and nervous and hopeful. Too many feelings. I hope lil Larry makes us proud!


----------



## goldfishy

Hey Htw how are feeling? So you must be 5dp6dt? Just take it easy. Try not to stress about symptoms. I also had a 6dt and didn't have any symptoms before my bfp and very few afterwards. The morning sickness is more than making up for it...

Eve - how are you? 

Hope you are both well x


----------



## Hatethewait85

I am SO glad to hear from you! You are right- I'm 5dp6dt today. I've been thinking of asking you about any symptoms you had because I feel like my normal old self for the most part. I do have some occasional AF like cramping too but it never lasts very long - just enough to remind me that's a possibility! It is definitely reassuring you felt the same. 

I didn't realize you had a 6-day transfer too! They aren't as common from my understanding. What did your clinic tell you about success rates for 5-day vs 6-day? I've read conflicting things and never asked my clinic. I'm glad I "know" someone who had a 6-day transfer success!! 

So sorry to hear about the morning sickness. I'm sure that is no fun. But you are almost to 2nd tri!! :happydance:


----------



## goldfishy

Hey!

That's exactly why I msg'd you! I recall having af type cramps before bfp and nothing more. Felt I was out. No sore boobs, no cm, no nothing! In fact I also had af cramps after bfp. I think I tested because I had cramps that morning and thought I was gonna start soon so why wait. That was 7dp6dt. 

I never asked about the 6dt. But like you I also researched success rates vs 5dt. They were pretty similar to be honest. A blastocyst is a blastocyst. The clinic has also calculated my due date based on this being a 5dt. 

Are you waiting for otd or will you test early? Really hoping lil Larry is getting nice and comfy!


----------



## Hatethewait85

You have definitely put me more at ease - THANK YOU! 

I really hope this means good news for me in a couple of days. I will not take a BFN easily, that's for sure. I tested early last time and regretted it completely - I was so depressed the rest of the tww and had a hard time continuing meds. This time I plan to test the day before my OTD just so that if it is a BFN I have time to mentally prepare myself before going to work the next day. I wish they did betas on the weekend! I considered testing on Saturday (8dp6dt) but my nephew's 3rd birthday is that afternoon and it would be so depressing to go to that if I tested before and it was a BFN. 

That's a good point you make about a blastocyst being a blastocyst. Some people say that 6-day is better because it's stronger, but some say it's worse because it was a slower grower. Who knows :shrug: But lil Larry is hopefully snuggling in there for the long run! My due date would be 12/20... what's yours? Gosh, just writing that out scares me - this is my last chance to be a mom this year...


----------



## goldfishy

I'm really rooting for you! Don't test if you think it'll ruin your mood if bfn. Just wait it out and enjoy maybe being pregnant.

There's every chance it will work and keeping positive vibes will help. You won't be too far behind me with your due date. Mine is 7th Nov. Have my first midwife appt today to discuss what I need to know. My 12 week scan will be 30th April. Actually will be nearly a 13 week scan by that date. 

Good luck and enjoy the party tmrw! No cocktails missy!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Looks like I will not be joining you in the BFP club. :cry:

Not sure what we'll do now. Have wtf appointment in a few days so we will see what she says. I'm leaning towards just being done with it all - these BFN are so depressing, but I don't want to give up experiencing a pregnancy. I wish I wasn't even forced to make these kinds of a decisions. 

Anyway, I can't wait to hear about your scan in a couple of weeks lady! I hope everything looks great. Hope everything went well with your midwife appointment last week, too.


----------



## tnguyen916

Hi ladies it has been awhile since I've posted. So I had my FET in January 2014. I'm not sure what to take from the last FET. On testing day and results my Dr said I was not pregnant....no biggie right so on to the next...HOWEVER when i went back to get my medical records (to give to my new FS dr due to a change in insurance) I noticed that my beta was 2.4 - I guess anything under 5 is not pregnant...But a beta (2 weeks after transfer) at a 2.4 - wouldn't that at least mean - it implanted but it stopped growing sometime during the two weeks wait? I asked the Dr. but he just reiterated that I wasn't pregnant and that I had to be above 5 to consider it a pregnancy...I didn't test so I wouldn't know if I would have gotten a positive pregnancy test. 

In any event, I took a couple months off to start with my IVF. I meet with my new FS tomorrow to get me started on the pill or whatever meds to bring on a period (can you believe i haven't had a period since February...tomorrow I will know more about my IVF schedule.

To all the girls who got their BFP - congrats 

HTW - keep your chin up hon it will be our turn next :)


----------



## goldfishy

Hatethewait85 said:


> Looks like I will not be joining you in the BFP club. :cry:
> 
> Not sure what we'll do now. Have wtf appointment in a few days so we will see what she says. I'm leaning towards just being done with it all - these BFN are so depressing, but I don't want to give up experiencing a pregnancy. I wish I wasn't even forced to make these kinds of a decisions.
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait to hear about your scan in a couple of weeks lady! I hope everything looks great. Hope everything went well with your midwife appointment last week, too.

I'm sorry for this failed cycle. It's really heartbreaking. I suppose the next step is made up of several issues. How much would you regret not trying another fresh cycle? We always said that max we would do are 3 fresh cycles and then I'd be done. It's draining physically and emotionally. 

It's been harder for you due to your medical complication but also due to the fact you didn't have straight forward cycles. Maybe the docs would be able to learn from your previous trial and error cycle so the next one is easier? 

I wish you the best with whatever you decide. Only you and hubby know what's right for you 

And it's so sweet how you are still asking about me! I really want it to work out for you x


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks goldfishy. Hubs and I decided to just stick with herbs/acupuncture for a few months to see if that changes anything. We're thinking of doing another fresh cycle of IVF in August if everything goes well.

Have you had another scan yet? Hope things are growing as they should!!


----------



## goldfishy

Hey how are you doing? Hope you are keeping your spirits up?

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and it was such an amazing experience. Seeing the baby bouncing about and knowing everything is fine is such a relief. It's one worry after another!

I hope everything is well with you x


----------

